# Let's Show How We Adorn our Handbags w/ Charms/Bandeau's/Scarves Etc.



## mas2388

Although I have LV bags, I have never thought of tying scarves or putting any charms on the handles. After reading through various threads and seeing pictures, I would love to see more! If you have an LV bag that you personalize with charms, scarves and other things, I would love to see it and get ideas for my babies. Thanks!


----------



## H_addict

I don't. But lots of girls on here have some FABULOUS ideas with scarfs, charms, cles, etc.!!!


----------



## qqshnhaigurl

i do cute little cell phone strapy thingy.. those things that you hang on your sell phones... some of them are big.. perfect for bags.. and. cute key chains.. ^_^


----------



## mewlicious

Since you asked I took some quick pics of my usual scarf combo.

Shown is my Popincort with an inexpensive zebra bandana width scarf.







It's tied around both handles and I can slide it if I want to grab items out of the bag.






I also really adore scarves because I lift a side up and keep it between my hand and the vachetta which inhibits the sweat and dirt from my hands. It makes me feel a lot more confident in using a handheld vachetta piece. 

Excuse the poor lighting (since it's midnight here) and my LV being on a cat pedastal.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

i have a cerise bandana and silver aqua bandana that i tie to my abbesses from time to time to add some punch of color. 

also when i had a cles, attaching it to the outside was uber cute, but attaching my current panda cles is even cuter!


----------



## mas2388

mewlicious, your watermark is so cute! And I love how you wrote a "how-to" on adding a scarf. That's a great idea for the vachetta!

frozen7313, I've thought of attaching a cles to the outside of a bag (like the vavin or luco) but I'm concerned about it getting yanked away by some unscrupulous people...have you ever had that scare?


----------



## helenNZ

hey ya
I personalized my LV speedy 30 by getting my initals heat stamped on it... but the scarf idea is SO cute!!!


----------



## RoseMary

i had my manhattan gm heat stamped and i also like the idea with the scarf or the charms/cles.


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

Hey i have Dior charms on my speedy.  First i just had my Dior play one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



but now i have this on one side and on the other the Dior Princess ring! Theyre sooo handy too because they have easy access mirrors and make up! ha! one's eyeshadow and the other is lipgloss! what else does a girl need hehe 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (The blue one


----------



## Tammy518

I sometimes tie my Hermes pocket square on my Batignolles Horizontal.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e70/Tammy518/14.jpg


----------



## Cristina

Tammy518 said:
			
		

> I sometimes tie my Hermes pocket square on my Batignolles Horizontal.
> 
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e70/Tammy518/14.jpg


 
I've said it before, but I love the way that looks   

I tie my orange perforated bandeau onto my Speedy and my Cabas Piano.  Here is a photo of it tied to my Speedy. I'd also like to get a small charm or something to hang on my bag when I don't have a scarf tied to it.  I like the idea of personalizing bags by adding something to them.


----------



## Tammy518

Cristina said:
			
		

> I've said it before, but I love the way that looks
> 
> I tie my orange perforated bandeau onto my Speedy and my Cabas Piano. Here is a photo of it tied to my Speedy. I'd also like to get a small charm or something to hang on my bag when I don't have a scarf tied to it. I like the idea of personalizing bags by adding something to them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 24698


 
I love your scarf too!  I'd like to get some charms also, and I've been Googling them, but didn't come up with anything.  I'm thinking Hermes has some leather charms/key rings in the shapes of animals and fruit.  Hmm...I'll go post over in the Hermes forum.


----------



## kimmy

Sorry the pic is so small but here is my juicy couture charm on my cerises speedy


----------



## Tammy518

kimmy said:
			
		

> Sorry the pic is so small but here is my juicy couture charm on my cerises speedy


 
The cherries are so cute!  Did you get them off a Juicy bag, or can they be bought separately?


----------



## bagsnbags

I don't accessorize it because I don't have Epi black alma/speedy yet. I only plan to get some kind of twilly or bandeau if I get Epi bags in black. I don't think I can accessorize my monogram or damier line with scarf..Other girls did awesome things with their bags by using scarfs etc.


----------



## mas2388

I don't know if I want my initials heat stamped on it yet...because I might change my mind and sell the bag later! But that is really classy. I love the bright colors that everyone has on their bags! I think I will definitely get a scarf in a bright color like orange or red (which goes well with the brown). 

kimmy, I love how you have cherries on your cerises bag, I'm sure some people think your print is 3d! LOL


----------



## jimmyneyugn

mas2388 said:
			
		

> mewlicious, your watermark is so cute! And I love how you wrote a "how-to" on adding a scarf. That's a great idea for the vachetta!
> 
> frozen7313, I've thought of attaching a cles to the outside of a bag (like the vavin or luco) but I'm concerned about it getting yanked away by some unscrupulous people...have you ever had that scare?



no.. cuz they'd really have to yank REALLY REALLY REALLLLLLLLLLYHARD for it to come off.. since it's a spring load clasp. plus, i'm a guy.. not a lot of people try to steal things from guys.


----------



## Sophia




----------



## Sophia

just in time for spring!


----------



## brittee829

how or where do they heat stamp


----------



## Sophia

you can get it hot stamped for FREE at the LV bot.


----------



## mewlicious

sophia that scarf is just lovely! Makes me want a Sno-Cone!


----------



## blackbutterfly

i heat stamped the luggage tag on my antigua, and i also clipped on the panda keychain.  sometimes i clip the cles to the outside of one of my bags, not for style, but just to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I either use the Panda keychain, the Ceries Rond or one of the Speedy Inclusion keychains my dad got me. They're adorable!


----------



## beatlefanmom

I love the idea of a nice scarf, so you can keep the vachetta clean. Hadn't thought of that. I don't like to hang charms because I don't want them to wear on the leather or canvas... But I totally love the look.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

blackbutterfly said:
			
		

> i heat stamped the luggage tag on my antigua, and i also clipped on the panda keychain.  sometimes i clip the cles to the outside of one of my bags, not for style, but just to keep an eye on it.



lol i do that too cuz it has my car key on it, so i get frantic if i put them in a random pocket!


----------



## bagluv

Kimmy ~ I Love The Way That Looks!

A Couple Years Ago, I Tied Scarves Much More.....I Don't Why I Stopped.....Everyone's Scarves Look Soooo Pretty!!!

I Do Have Pieces Heatstamped....


----------



## kaka

heres a pic of both my speedy 25 with LV perforated bandeau fushia and speedy 30 with hermes twilly  .... most of the time the accesory on my lv is ther perf cles green, will post a photo soon


----------



## coachwife6

> I also really adore scarves because I lift a side up and keep it between my hand and the vachetta which inhibits the sweat and dirt from my hands. It makes me feel a lot more confident in using a handheld vachetta piece.



What a great idea. thanks.


----------



## pursemember

well i usually don´t enhance my bags but a few years ago ( when all the fakes came up that it was disgusting) i sprayed my very old genuine speedy with bright pink colour on the sides stating "fake"   it was fun to tote that bag around


----------



## luvurbag

I have LV boutique in Scottsdale, AZ Heat stamp ALL of my LV luggage tags with my 3 initials on them.

Murakami MC Keepall in Royal Blue initals.
Cerise Keepall 45 in Red initials.
Taiga GM kendall in Silver initials.
Mono Keepall 50 with Gold initials.

I love it.


----------



## mas2388

now that I've seen some of your bags...I tried to do something with my Alma. It looks like a gift though...(to me of course!) I am considering getting a round coin pouch or a new scarf that's not so bulky to tie in the future...

I also love the twilly idea!


----------



## kimmy

Hi all

They are juicy cherrys that can be brought seperately they were about $30-$40 and are sooo cute .. you can get them off ebay thats where I got mine. thanks for all the nice comments.

thanks

kimmy


----------



## crochetbella

Here's my new Saleya PM with an Hermes pocket square scarf.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Your bag looks wonderful  accessoried.





			
				crochetbella said:
			
		

> Here's my new Saleya PM with an Hermes pocket square scarf.


----------



## mas2388

That is beautiful crochetbella! I love the orange and the way you tied your scarf. I will try to do that on my bags instead of in a big puffy bow bec that makes it look a little...dorky. LOL. Like big 80s hair ties!


----------



## mewlicious

Beautiful beautiful combo crochetbella. I never realized Damier looks so excellent with a scarf.


----------



## Tammy518

crochetbella said:
			
		

> Here's my new Saleya PM with an Hermes pocket square scarf.


 
Love the Saleya and the scarf !


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks Bagfetish, yes it's a pm.  I love it!!!!  It is the perfect size and I love how worry free the Damier is.  I got it on Saturday.   Thanks Mas, I have been experimenting with different ways of tying the pocket squares.   I think it looks more summer-y with the scarf.  Thanks Mew and Tammy!!!  I am so excited about this bag, I keep carrying her around the house! LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

it look wonderful, happy carrying


----------



## Sophia

crochetbella said:
			
		

> Here's my new Saleya PM with an Hermes pocket square scarf.


 

one word: GORGEOUS


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## LVCRAZED

crochetbella said:
			
		

> Here's my new Saleya PM with an Hermes pocket square scarf.


 
Oh geez....That is such a pretty bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm awaiting my first damier piece soon "hopefully" the speedy 30. But....when I see your bag....could it be my future damier piece # 2??? Hmmm...:shame: 
Maybe sometime in the future! Congrats, it's really beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathyrose

I attach a kitty swarovski charm where the lock is supposed to be. This way, it doesn't pull the leather tab as I've seen on other people's bags and it shows a hint of my personality.


----------



## pursegalor

these look so lovly.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

ooo kittyrose, that's very original! hehehe when I get my mono speedy maybe I'll 'Steal' your idea *wink*... post pics for us please please!

I have a sparkly keychain on my Dior clutch and an Oroton keychain for my Oroton clutch, but I don't really know how to personalise my papillon at all! I dun actually have a brightly coloured scarf anyways i guess... but keep the ideas coming girls!

Actually today I saw a girl holding a speedy with loads of charms keychains all over both sides of the bag... they were hanging off the two handles. It was very much her style and breaks away from the classic look of the speedy, makes it more young and fun. Her patina was lightly coloured, so must be a new bag...

one question tho...(i think it is a legit concern) will the charms scratch the bag?anyone knows?


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks LVCrazed!  I am sure you'll love your first Damier piece, and second... Now I am wanting a Koala wallet or red wallet to match the interior.  
kathyrose, that sounds so cute!


----------



## littlepanda

Guess I'll have to head out and buy some Hermes scarves now, they're sooo beautiful  


Here's my contribution, I couldn't think of anything else I have that could be put onto the handles of my Speedy... I hope I can go later this week and try out some scarves to put on my baby


----------



## Bag Fetish

*~^^~ *Like you I was thinking of finding a few cell phone accessories to attached to my handheld bags.


----------



## crochetbella

Love your Speedy littlepanda.  That looks so cute!


----------



## xLAUx

Do you think a Fendi scarf would be nice on Trouville? it's brown and beige like the mono canvas


----------



## keykey36

how does one heat stamp their name on the bag?


----------



## CaseyjGilbert

bagsnbags said:
			
		

> I don't accessorize it because I don't have Epi black alma/speedy yet. I only plan to get some kind of twilly or bandeau if I get Epi bags in black. I don't think I can accessorize my monogram or damier line with scarf..Other girls did awesome things with their bags by using scarfs etc.



I think a MC bandana would look good with black epi


----------



## kathyrose

GenYbagaddict said:
			
		

> ooo kittyrose, that's very original! hehehe when I get my mono speedy maybe I'll 'Steal' your idea *wink*... post pics for us please please!
> 
> one question tho...(i think it is a legit concern) will the charms scratch the bag?anyone knows?


You can see it in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/storing-speedies-unfolded-9798.html?highlight=storing

And no, the charm I used doesn't scratch the speedy at all. If it's a spiky charm, I would imagine that it would.


----------



## Sophia

love the charm kathyrose and the dustbag ^_^


----------



## I LOVE LV

I normally don't but I saw some of you who love to tie a scarf on your bags, some put keychain, etc... And they are lovely and unique..!  

Let's share ideas on how we can beautify our pretty babies..!   What are the do's and dont's (yea, we sure don't want to overdo it..!) when putting accessories on our bags?


----------



## south-of-france

Well I've been looking for a used cerises speedy at an ok price and haven't found one. So I've been thinking of tying a cerises scarf to one handle of a monogram speedy 35 I might buy for our upcoming vacation  But I still need to get both, so I don't have pix for you!


----------



## Love Them All

I recently bought a fleur bandeau to tie on my Speedy, so that it seemed more summery. I also like to hang Hermes key charms, mostly fruits, on my LVs so that it has a little kick to it.


----------



## LVCRAZED

Well here's a link of some pics of some of my bags. I just got 2 lil keychains/cles to put on my bags. So now they can be accessorized! hehe! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/panda-cles-from-lv-store-inclus-speedy-keyring-28330.html


----------



## pinkandgreen

I have a hermes twilly I tie on my speedy or cabas mezzo. I look at it and imagine someday it'll be tied to a birkin!


----------



## ayla

Sometimes less is more. I saw this picture on an eBay auction, and I think this lady only put them all at once on a bag to demonstrate how they'd look - this is not a good look all together. Lovely limited ed. pieces though !


----------



## anotheremptysky

^^ Yeah, one at a time might be better!


----------



## Munchkyn

I have an LV orange bandeau on my speedies


----------



## Jenn83

I love when I see a scarf tied on the bag.  I've been thinking about getting one and doing that myself, I think it looks so nice.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yeah..I use my fuchsia perfo bandana on my monogram bags. And for my others, I use a Speedy Inclusion keychain (either the beige or black depending on the color of the bag), or my Cerises porte monnaie rond.


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

i use my dior dice make up thingy to give my speedy abit of bling


----------



## Irissy

I put purse charms on my bag.


----------



## I LOVE LV

Thanks for all the opinions..! I love I could see more pix to get a clearer idea...


----------



## I LOVE LV

south-of-france said:
			
		

> Well I've been looking for a used cerises speedy at an ok price and haven't found one.


 
Oh, I love cerises speedy too..! Too bad it's discontinued and can no longer buy from LV boutique. :cry:  I'm afraid to buy from e-bay even though the pix they provided seems authentic coz I'm afraid they will send me a replica... ush:


----------



## I LOVE LV

ayla said:
			
		

> Sometimes less is more. I saw this picture on an eBay auction, and I think this lady only put them all at once on a bag to demonstrate how they'd look - this is not a good look all together. Lovely limited ed. pieces though !
> 
> View attachment 36846


 
LOL... I agree that less is more. I won't want my bags to look like a christmas tree..!


----------



## cutiepie21

I saw that ebay auction.  I was gonna bid on the mini i pod case she was selling, but forgot about it and someone else got it. oh, well.  I was going back and forth between getting it and not getting it, so i'm not disappointed.  The speedy key chain is darling!  i saw the black one at the SF LV this weekend.  Too cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mc Speedy 


 

Blue Denim Baggy PM


----------



## sirenized

mas2388 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I want my initials heat stamped on it yet...because I might change my mind and sell the bag later! But that is really classy. I love the bright colors that everyone has on their bags! I think I will definitely get a scarf in a bright color like orange or red (which goes well with the brown).
> 
> kimmy, I love how you have cherries on your cerises bag, I'm sure some people think your print is 3d! LOL


 
Ayla suggested to me getting a small luggage tag from LV and having that heat stamped instead of the bag itself, and hanging that off of the handle. I found the suggestion brilliant and actually did just that yesterday. I should have the tag sometime next week and i will post so u can see what it looks like


----------



## mas2388

i did that too actually! I got my damier luggage tag heatstamped with my initials for my damier speedy!


----------



## ashleydanielle4

my mom hated this but i love hello kitty!


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

I accessorise my Neverfull PM with a white MC bandeau 

Here it is


----------



## heychar

Mainly Bandeau's for me (bare with me, using photobucket still new to it)...


----------



## InnocentDeviL

heychar said:


> Mainly Bandeau's for me (bare with me, using photobucket still new to it)...


 
I like d key chain which I plannin 2 buy~ ush:
I feel so sick when bump in2 some1 holdin d same bags, there4 LV accessorizes r veli important 2 me~ :okay:
Jz tryin 2 be SLIGHTLI different ler...Hehe....


----------



## dreamcherry

I love to accessorize my bags! 

Here's my Croisette Speedy with scarf and coinpurse:










And my Tivoli PM with the Papillon Bandeau in marron:





... Mr. Luggage-tag loves Ms. Tivoli:





Ms. Tivoli loves Hermès pocket squares:








(more pics are in my collection thread)


----------



## dreamcherry

More pics...

Little Eva and Pastilles Phone Charm:





and the Tate is in love with it, too:









Ms. MC Milla prefers Chanel:


----------



## chinchin_lim

^^ I love how you doll up your bags! The mini lin scarf is so useful!

And I didn't know phone charm can be so useful! I think I need a phone charm!


----------



## InnocentDeviL

dreamcherry said:


> More pics...
> 
> Little Eva and Pastilles Phone Charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Tate is in love with it, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. MC Milla prefers Chanel:


 
Ur Chanel chain is so cute~


----------



## LV Bags Lover

i love to doll up my LV esp with charms or bandeau. 








*damier NF MM & azur saleya PM with papillon bandeau*








*damier speedy 25 & NF MM with chaine grelots*




*damier NF MM with mini lin*


----------



## Martina_Italy

My mono Lockit with Cerises Cles!


----------



## IamaPrincess

dreamcherry said:


> More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. MC Milla prefers Chanel:



Love that chanel charm! do you just buy it on its own?


----------



## skyrider007

*For men's bag, definitely add a cles! *


----------



## Tulip2

I thought it would be really fun to see how everyone puts together their handbags with their Bag Charms, Bandeau's, Scarves or anything else you use to adorn your LV handbag.

List any information that you have about your items so that others that might want to can copy your fashion sense!

Sometimes I seem to fall into a rut using the same decorations on the same bags.  I could really use some new ideas!

This is one of my favorites.  It's my Black Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM with the White Fleur di Epi bag charm.


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.


----------



## TeamHutchens

It's not an LV charm, but I just have a thing for anchors.  I would like to start using scarves or bandeaus...just need to learn how to tie them. I would like one with hearts for the 14th, one with clovers for next month etc... Anyone decorate their purse for the holidays?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do put scarves and charms on my bag.



See I would of never thought to tie it across both handles...I like that


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

TeamHutchens said:


> See I would of never thought to tie it across both handles...I like that



Thanks. You should definitely try it!


----------



## Tulip2

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.



Very pretty!  Really nice job on the scarf.  I've practiced with Bandeau's & scarves... Hehe but I'm still working on that one.

Maybe one day mine will look as good as yours!


----------



## Tulip2

TeamHutchens said:


> It's not an LV charm, but I just have a thing for anchors.  I would like to start using scarves or bandeaus...just need to learn how to tie them. I would like one with hearts for the 14th, one with clovers for next month etc...* Anyone decorate their purse for the holidays?*



I do try to coordinate with the Holidays too.  I got a pre-loved something in Pomme to carry at Christmas (I forgot the name).  Now that it's not raining I should grab her for Valentine's Day too!


----------



## lovemisa143

My 5 days old Speedy 30 DE with Mosaique Charm in Rouge


----------



## MommielovesLV

My bb with her pompom


----------



## for3v3rz

Here are mines.


----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.



Wowzers these are fabulous!  You make the prettiest bows I've ever seen.  I think I need to hit YouTube in my spare time and learn how to make bows like yours!


----------



## for3v3rz

Tulip2 said:


> Wowzers these are fabulous!  You make the prettiest bows I've ever seen.  I think I need to hit YouTube in my spare time and learn how to make bows like yours!


Tie it, re-tie it and tie it again until you like how it looks. I tie the bows each time I switch out my bags. That is almost everyday. hahaa


----------



## cougster




----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> Tie it, re-tie it and tie it again until you like how it looks. I tie the bows each time I switch out my bags. That is almost everyday. hahaa


Ooooh, I get it - "_Practice Makes Perfect_"

Okay, I'm going to start working on that.  (As soon as I finish up Year End!)


----------



## Tulip2

cougster said:


> View attachment 2502973
> View attachment 2502974



Oh wow what a great idea.  A charm on the front and a luggage tag on the side.  Very unique.  Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## cheidel

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.


Very cute!


----------



## cheidel

TeamHutchens said:


> It's not an LV charm, but I just have a thing for anchors.  I would like to start using scarves or bandeaus...just need to learn how to tie them. I would like one with hearts for the 14th, one with clovers for next month etc... Anyone decorate their purse for the holidays?


Love that anchor, looks nice on your bag!


----------



## cheidel

MommielovesLV said:


> My bb with her pompom
> View attachment 2502939


The pom pom charm really looks cute on your bag......!!!!


----------



## cheidel

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


Wow, love the Coach scarfs on your bags!!!  Very pretty!


----------



## for3v3rz

cougster said:


> View attachment 2502973
> View attachment 2502974




This is cute.


----------



## for3v3rz

lovemisa143 said:


> My 5 days old Speedy 30 DE with Mosaique Charm in Rouge




The flower gives a nice touch to the bag.


----------



## for3v3rz

Tulip2 said:


> I thought it would be really fun to see how everyone puts together their handbags with their Bag Charms, Bandeau's, Scarves or anything else you use to adorn your LV handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> List any information that you have about your items so that others that might want to can copy your fashion sense!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I seem to fall into a rut using the same decorations on the same bags.  I could really use some new ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorites.  It's my Black Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM with the White Fleur di Epi bag charm.




Always love the black and white combo. Is a nice pop of white.


----------



## for3v3rz

MommielovesLV said:


> My bb with her pompom
> View attachment 2502939




I love the fur pompom. If I am there, I will be squeezing it.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Here's mine...


----------



## cougster

for3v3rz said:


> This is cute.




Thank you


----------



## pmoua

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


love the scarf and locket it!


----------



## Tulip2

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063



Love the Artsy.   I would have never thought how wonderful that bright pop of color looks on Damier Azur.  I lean toward trying to coordinate with the light blue, but that colorful charm really pops!  It's just fabulous!  They all are!


----------



## for3v3rz

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063


That pop of color on the artsy is very pretty.


----------



## MommielovesLV

for3v3rz said:


> I love the fur pompom. If I am there, I will be squeezing it.


Lol thanks


----------



## Lilylovelv

Tulip2 said:


> Love the Artsy.   I would have never thought how wonderful that bright pop of color looks on Damier Azur.  I lean toward trying to coordinate with the light blue, but that colorful charm really pops!  It's just fabulous!  They all are!



Thank you so much! It's nice a bright for the summer.


----------



## Lilylovelv

for3v3rz said:


> That pop of color on the artsy is very pretty.



Thank you so much!


----------



## TeamHutchens

cheidel said:


> Love that anchor, looks nice on your bag!



Thanks


----------



## TeamHutchens

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063



Love the colors on the artsy and alma charm.  Love how it looks on the Artsy though the most.


----------



## bedelia

Epi Neverfull with leopard bandeau


----------



## KimTX

Is that a double bow? So cute!



bedelia said:


> Epi Neverfull with leopard bandeau


----------



## bedelia

KimTX said:


> Is that a double bow? So cute!


Yes it is


----------



## nashpoo

My alma pm :]


----------



## MainlyBailey

Here are mine! Some pics are from my older posts and some are from today. On my speedy b, I usually adorn it with my juicy couture initial charm, so I've added that as well. I suck at tying bows so my bandeau has been in the closet for the most part, but I initially got the denim bandeau for the black epi brea GM. 
Didn't feel like rummaging through my closet to try it on all different bags, but here's my contribution~!
	

		
			
		

		
	








I use my fleur mono charm as a key chain these days (instead of my insolence) and connect it to my mini pochette, which is what I take out for quick errands. 


And my favorite- chain charm!


----------



## MainlyBailey

mzhurshie said:


> Here are mine! Some pics are from my older posts and some are from today. On my speedy b, I usually adorn it with my juicy couture initial charm, so I've added that as well. I suck at tying bows so my bandeau has been in the closet for the most part, but I initially got the denim bandeau for the black epi brea GM.
> Didn't feel like rummaging through my closet to try it on all different bags, but here's my contribution~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503220
> View attachment 2503222
> View attachment 2503223
> View attachment 2503224
> View attachment 2503225
> View attachment 2503226
> 
> I use my fleur mono charm as a key chain these days (instead of my insolence) and connect it to my mini pochette, which is what I take out for quick errands.
> View attachment 2503229
> 
> And my favorite- chain charm!




Just found another one! Epi NF with the fleur d'Epi- one of my favorite combos


----------



## mdahne

These are a couple of my favorite combinations


----------



## Lilylovelv

TeamHutchens said:


> Love the colors on the artsy and alma charm.  Love how it looks on the Artsy though the most.



Thank you!


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

Love all the charms and scarves! Currently looking for just the right accents on my pieces~ all you girls really hit the mark!


----------



## forespec

I like this thread


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

Tulip2 said:


> Very pretty!  Really nice job on the scarf.  I've practiced with Bandeau's & scarves... Hehe but I'm still working on that one.
> 
> Maybe one day mine will look as good as yours!



Thanks. Practice makes perfect.!


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

cheidel said:


> Very cute!



Thanks.


----------



## cheidel

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063


Really love both charms, and they look great on your bags!  But the Alma and charm are a gorgeous combination!!!


----------



## cheidel

bedelia said:


> Epi Neverfull with leopard bandeau


Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## cheidel

mzhurshie said:


> Here are mine! Some pics are from my older posts and some are from today. On my speedy b, I usually adorn it with my juicy couture initial charm, so I've added that as well. I suck at tying bows so my bandeau has been in the closet for the most part, but I initially got the denim bandeau for the black epi brea GM.
> Didn't feel like rummaging through my closet to try it on all different bags, but here's my contribution~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503220
> View attachment 2503222
> View attachment 2503223
> View attachment 2503224
> View attachment 2503225
> View attachment 2503226
> 
> I use my fleur mono charm as a key chain these days (instead of my insolence) and connect it to my mini pochette, which is what I take out for quick errands.
> View attachment 2503229
> 
> And my favorite- chain charm!


All are beautiful, and your choice of charm for each is nice.  But the black epi with the bandeau is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

mdahne said:


> These are a couple of my favorite combinations


Both are lovely, pretty bandeau!!


----------



## Kdbennettjr

Love all the charms and scarves! 
Getting some good ideas!


----------



## bedelia

cheidel said:


> Beautiful combination!!!



thanks!


----------



## theweimsmom

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


Love how you incorporated the lock in your bow!


----------



## Luvthebag2

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.


I really need that pink bandeaux. Please send it to me asap!!! Lol!


----------



## Lilylovelv

cheidel said:


> Really love both charms, and they look great on your bags!  But the Alma and charm are a gorgeous combination!!!



Thank you do much! I do love that combo too!


----------



## darkangel07760

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063



Love the alma! Do you ever get concerned about the charms scratching the finish?


----------



## Lilylovelv

darkangel07760 said:


> Love the alma! Do you ever get concerned about the charms scratching the finish?



I just got the Alma and I haven't had a chance to wear it. Need it get some smaller slg's, lol! Waiting for the Vernis Cles to be back in stock. But I use them on my other bags all the time and haven't had any issues.. Although I'm sure the Vernis may be a little more delicate than canvas I guess I'll see how it goes. I can definitely do an update.


----------



## MainlyBailey

cheidel said:


> All are beautiful, and your choice of charm for each is nice.  But the black epi with the bandeau is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oh thank you very much! I like to dress up my bags most the times!


----------



## MainlyBailey

mdahne said:


> These are a couple of my favorite combinations




Very nice. Love the mono charm!


----------



## mmchav

Artsy modeling my Fleur de Monogram and Tapage charm. FDM also looks great against the Damier... But really can't wait to see the combo with my black emp speedy &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## darkangel07760

Lilylovelv said:


> I just got the Alma and I haven't had a chance to wear it. Need it get some smaller slg's, lol! Waiting for the Vernis Cles to be back in stock. But I use them on my other bags all the time and haven't had any issues.. Although I'm sure the Vernis may be a little more delicate than canvas I guess I'll see how it goes. I can definitely do an update.


 
Please do.  My mum has a gorgy pomme alma gm and she bought a super cute charm for it, and I am woried it might scratch it!  Thanks!


----------



## My_vo

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063


OMGOSH!! I love ur artsy I had one then sold it when my husband got in a car accident and couldn't work for 6 weeks  he promised he will buy it back for me still waiting lol I'm hoping for a surprise one day! Drooling over urs


----------



## Tulip2

Here's my Vernis Brea MM Amarante and my Monogram Charm.  Annie & Tinker photo bombed my pic.


----------



## Tulip2

bedelia said:


> Epi Neverfull with leopard bandeau



Oh jeez that's a really nice double bow.  I'm going to start practicing on getting one 2.  Hehe

No seriously, it's beautiful!


----------



## bedelia

Tulip2 said:


> Oh jeez that's a really nice double bow.  I'm going to start practicing on getting one 2.  Hehe
> 
> No seriously, it's beautiful!



Awwww thanks


----------



## SoadyJones01

Mono speedy 40 and leopard bandeau  I need to learn how to tie double bows!


----------



## Kaye222

Love all these charms! I want one soooo bad! Wish list....


----------



## TeamHutchens

SoadyJones01 said:


> View attachment 2506129
> 
> Mono speedy 40 and leopard bandeau  I need to learn how to tie double bows!




Love it. Love the leopard


----------



## drspock7

I adorned my mini trunks pochette with a custom painted vachetta handle


----------



## Louisgyal37

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2506377
> 
> 
> I adorned my mini trunks pochette with a custom painted vachetta handle


Beautiful!!! Creative thinking!! makes your pochette look even yummier..


----------



## Tulip2

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2506377
> 
> 
> I adorned my mini trunks pochette with a custom painted vachetta handle



That is absolutely Fantastic!  I wish I had that kind of talent.  It looks wonderful!  I LVoe it!


----------



## TeamHutchens

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2506377
> 
> 
> I adorned my mini trunks pochette with a custom painted vachetta handle




Love that. Did you do it or buy it?  Love it!!


----------



## Apelila

Luv this thread


----------



## rhoaz

How cute! Love the leopard one...


----------



## Tulip2

Apelila said:


> Luv this thread



Oh wow they're all beautiful!  DE really does go with everything!  So many different colors and patterns and they all look fantastic on that DE.

Way to go on the bows!


----------



## cheidel

SoadyJones01 said:


> View attachment 2506129
> 
> Mono speedy 40 and leopard bandeau  I need to learn how to tie double bows!


 
Fabulous, I love it!  Speedy 40 twins....


----------



## drspock7

TeamHutchens said:


> Love that. Did you do it or buy it?  Love it!!





Tulip2 said:


> That is absolutely Fantastic!  I wish I had that kind of talent.  It looks wonderful!  I LVoe it!



I made it. See my thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-come-see-what-ive-855677-3.html#post26230100


----------



## SoadyJones01

cheidel said:


> Fabulous, I love it!  Speedy 40 twins....



Thank you, I love my speedy 40! Never tried the bandeau on it until the other day and loved it


----------



## cheidel

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2506377
> 
> 
> I adorned my mini trunks pochette with a custom painted vachetta handle


 

It turned out GREAT!  So special to have a "one of a kind" pochette!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mono Speedy 40 and pre-loved Mini Lin ball charm!


----------



## Tulip2

cheidel said:


> Mono Speedy 40 and pre-loved Mini Lin ball charm!



Oh my goodness that's fabulous!  You've made that Speedy all your own and I personally think it's wonderful!  Your charm goes great with it too!


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my goodness that's fabulous!  You've made that Speedy all your own and I personally think it's wonderful!  Your charm goes great with it too!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

SoadyJones01 said:


> View attachment 2506129
> 
> Mono speedy 40 and leopard bandeau  I need to learn how to tie double bows!




Love this- I think the leopard bandeau looks best on canvas bags!


----------



## saenzio

Alma BB Epi Quetsche and the Illustre Momogram Key Chain. Hmm, think I should get a fleur key charm for this one though!


----------



## Tulip2

Here's another of my favorites.  No rain today in Houston.  In fact its 81 degrees so it feels like Spring so I brought out my:

Rose Angelique Brea MM
Bee Flower Charm


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

saenzio said:


> Alma BB Epi Quetsche and the Illustre Momogram Key Chain. Hmm, think I should get a fleur key charm for this one though!
> View attachment 2508358




Gorgeous!


----------



## saenzio

NlovewithLuxe said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## fashionista1984

I just posted this in a reveal. This is my only charm, but this is how I have it. I just got these 2 pieces today but I guess it applies to this post as well!  






I have a bandeau on it's way to me, as well as a Laduree charm and a Hermes Twilly. I will post those pics when I get them!


----------



## saenzio

fashionista1984 said:


> I just posted this in a reveal. This is my only charm, but this is how I have it. I just got these 2 pieces today but I guess it applies to this post as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bandeau on it's way to me, as well as a Laduree charm and a Hermes Twilly. I will post those pics when I get them!




I like the red charm with the DE print!


----------



## Tulip2

fashionista1984 said:


> I just posted this in a reveal. This is my only charm, but this is how I have it. I just got these 2 pieces today but I guess it applies to this post as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bandeau on it's way to me, as well as a Laduree charm and a Hermes Twilly. I will post those pics when I get them!



Love it!  Big congrats (I saw your Reveal).  Beautiful red charm on DE is wonderful!


----------



## fashionista1984

Thank you so much Tulip2 and saenzio!! Also, how do I reply to multiple posts in one post? I see it done here and I have no idea how! If anyone knows, please, Pm me the answer as not to go off topic


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Here's another of my favorites.  No rain today in Houston.  In fact its 81 degrees so it feels like Spring so I brought out my:
> 
> Rose Angelique Brea MM
> Bee Flower Charm


So beautiful !!!


----------



## cheidel

saenzio said:


> Alma BB Epi Quetsche and the Illustre Momogram Key Chain. Hmm, think I should get a fleur key charm for this one though!
> View attachment 2508358


Love it!


----------



## saenzio

cheidel said:


> Love it!




Thank you, lady!


----------



## TeamHutchens

fashionista1984 said:


> I just posted this in a reveal. This is my only charm, but this is how I have it. I just got these 2 pieces today but I guess it applies to this post as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bandeau on it's way to me, as well as a Laduree charm and a Hermes Twilly. I will post those pics when I get them!




Love how that red pops. Congrats


----------



## SWlife

This is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## for3v3rz

Apelila said:


> Luv this thread


Love it.


----------



## for3v3rz

saenzio said:


> Alma BB Epi Quetsche and the Illustre Momogram Key Chain. Hmm, think I should get a fleur key charm for this one though!
> View attachment 2508358


I love this Quetsche color of your Alma. So high end metallic feel.


----------



## saenzio

for3v3rz said:


> I love this Quetsche color of your Alma. So high end metallic feel.




Thank you so much.  I'm definitely in love with this color too.


----------



## luxluna

cheidel said:


> Mono Speedy 40 and pre-loved Mini Lin ball charm!



Wow, did you paint that on your bag? Or did you get it professionally done? I'm trying to get a Monogram with a print and someone I know who paints well tells me I need to provide the paint type.


----------



## cheidel

luxluna said:


> Wow, did you paint that on your bag? Or did you get it professionally done? I'm trying to get a Monogram with a print and someone I know who paints well tells me I need to provide the paint type.




No, I did not paint it.....I am not that talented....LOL  An artist custom painted it for me. I can PM the info to you if you like.


----------



## luxluna

cheidel said:


> No, I did not paint it.....I am not that talented....LOL  An artist custom painted it for me. I can PM the info to you if you like.



Please do.. thank you!


----------



## Sydny2

cheidel said:


> Mono Speedy 40 and pre-loved Mini Lin ball charm!


Nice!


----------



## g41girl

fashionista1984 said:


> I just posted this in a reveal. This is my only charm, but this is how I have it. I just got these 2 pieces today but I guess it applies to this post as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bandeau on it's way to me, as well as a Laduree charm and a Hermes Twilly. I will post those pics when I get them!



Love this combo !


----------



## MsNovember

Just twillified this


----------



## vaz

This is one of my favourite threads, such great ideas love them all .


----------



## cheidel

luxluna said:


> Please do.. thank you!


 
I will pm the info to you.


----------



## Minion89

I just bought this charm for my selvf too my speedy&#128525;


----------



## Tulip2

MsNovember said:


> View attachment 2511657
> 
> 
> Just twillified this



Oh Wow!  This is fantastic!  I've tried to do this before - it didn't work out well.


----------



## My_vo

Tulip2 said:


> Oh Wow!  This is fantastic!  I've tried to do this before - it didn't work out well.


+1 me too LOL


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

MsNovember said:


> View attachment 2511657
> 
> 
> Just twillified this




Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## DRJones616

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2511969
> View attachment 2511970
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this charm for my selvf too my speedy&#128525;


Love this charm!!


----------



## disneycutie84

My new to me pre loved Speedy 25 and her charm. It's not a LV charm, but I think it's so cute! I am a big Disney/Disneyland geek, so the pirate charm is very "me".  Plus, it's so sparkly!!


----------



## xusagi

My v-day present from dear boyfriend... right after we walked out of the store I went into the hermes store to purchase the twillys that you see here... 

LOVE LOVE LOVE the combination


----------



## sherriwl

xusagi said:


> My v-day present from dear boyfriend... right after we walked out of the store I went into the hermes store to purchase the twillys that you see here...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the combination


I agree, beautiful combination!!!


----------



## mmchav

MsNovember said:


> View attachment 2511657
> 
> 
> Just twillified this




Omg. This is amazing. Love the color combo/ everything about this and I am not much of an Hermes girl.


----------



## cheidel

disneycutie84 said:


> My new to me pre loved Speedy 25 and her charm. It's not a LV charm, but I think it's so cute! I am a big Disney/Disneyland geek, so the pirate charm is very "me".  Plus, it's so sparkly!!


Congrats, and I like seeing charms that relate to what a person likes, so unique and special!


----------



## cheidel

xusagi said:


> My v-day present from dear boyfriend... right after we walked out of the store I went into the hermes store to purchase the twillys that you see here...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the combination


Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Louislily

I just switched my leopard bandeau to my Trevi, but I only have a picture of it on my bays! Love how the color of the words match the color of the bag:






And I would like your help/opinions about these two beauties, which one should I choose and why?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Louislily said:


> I just switched my leopard bandeau to my Trevi, but I only have a picture of it on my bays! Love how the color of the words match the color of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would like your help/opinions about these two beauties, which one should I choose and why?




Wow love that leopard bandeau on that bag!! 

I have both of those charms and it really depends on whether you have a lot of handheld bags or not, because the chain charm is usually worn on the handles but not always. If I could only have one, I'd choose the regular (non-chain) charm, as it's more versatile.


----------



## Louislily

mzhurshie said:


> Wow love that leopard bandeau on that bag!!
> 
> I have both of those charms and it really depends on whether you have a lot of handheld bags or not, because the chain charm is usually worn on the handles but not always. If I could only have one, I'd choose the regular (non-chain) charm, as it's more versatile.



Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it! I was thinking, is it possible to use the chain charm as a regular charm by attaching both ends on the same handle? That way I could use it multiple ways, what do you think?


----------



## annilynedr

Louislily said:


> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it! I was thinking, is it possible to use the chain charm as a regular charm by attaching both ends on the same handle? That way I could use it multiple ways, what do you think?




I have the chain charm and I wore mine just how you deceived that other day on my neverfull.  It can also double as a charm bracelet!


----------



## Tulip2

Louislily said:


> I just switched my leopard bandeau to my Trevi, but I only have a picture of it on my bays! Love how the color of the words match the color of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would like your help/opinions about these two beauties, which one should I choose and why?



Oh wow, that's a fantastic handbag/bandeau combo!  Very creative of you!

As far as the charms go, oh my goodness I love them both.  Hard decision.  I got the Monogram chain and I just love it.  But the other one is fantastic too and I would like to have it also.

Sorry, guess I'm not much help on the charms...:shame:


----------



## Tulip2

annilynedr said:


> I have the chain charm and I wore mine just how you deceived that other day on my neverfull.  It can also double as a charm bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 2515304



That looks really cute on you as a bracelet.  Do you find it heavy?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Louislily said:


> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it! I was thinking, is it possible to use the chain charm as a regular charm by attaching both ends on the same handle? That way I could use it multiple ways, what do you think?




I've done this as well and think it looks great! I just took these for you- one with handles up and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
one with them down 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hth!


----------



## Tulip2

mzhurshie said:


> I've done this as well and think it looks great! I just took these for you- one with handles up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515485
> 
> Hth!



I like it!  That's very pretty.  I never really thought about doing it that way.  Thanks!


----------



## MissChris

mzhurshie said:


> I've done this as well and think it looks great! I just took these for you- one with handles up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515485
> 
> 
> Hth!





That looks SO good!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Louislily said:


> I just switched my leopard bandeau to my Trevi, but I only have a picture of it on my bays! Love how the color of the words match the color of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would like your help/opinions about these two beauties, which one should I choose and why?




Great color combo on the fuschia. Wow.  I would go with bottom one just cause you can put it on more bags I think.  But the first I have seen it as a bracelet looks cute


----------



## Panders77

I loved looking at all the bags dressed up, here are my lovely Speedy's dressed up.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Tulip2 said:


> I like it!  That's very pretty.  I never really thought about doing it that way.  Thanks!




Thanks you. I didn't like how the handles would hide the chain charm when the handles were down, so I tried it this way on one occasion. Glad to share


----------



## MainlyBailey

MissChris said:


> That looks SO good!!




Thank you- I agree!


----------



## cheidel

Panders77 said:


> I loved looking at all the bags dressed up, here are my lovely Speedy's dressed up.


 
Very nice!!!


----------



## cheidel

mzhurshie said:


> I've done this as well and think it looks great! I just took these for you- one with handles up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515485
> 
> Hth!


 
Very cute, like the idea!


----------



## Panders77

cheidel said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## DRJones616

Panders77 said:


> I loved looking at all the bags dressed up, here are my lovely Speedy's dressed up.


Love the Ring Key Chain, it look fab on your speedy.


----------



## MissChris

Panders77 said:


> I loved looking at all the bags dressed up, here are my lovely Speedy's dressed up.





I love that you put the mono cles on the DE bag!  I always gravitate toward matchy-matchy but this looks really great!!


----------



## annilynedr

Tulip2 said:


> That looks really cute on you as a bracelet.  Do you find it heavy?




Nope.  It's actually really light .


----------



## dreamoflv

Lovely to see all your beautiful, adorned babies. Thanks for sharing!  Here are 2 of mine..

My monogram pochette with Hello Kitty bag charm (Valentine's gift from my aunt) and my de papillon (Valentine's gift from DH) with Coach pave heart charm 

I find the heart charm very compatible with the papillon bec. the size or the drop is just right -- not too short, not too long.. As for the Hello Kitty charm, it looks long but when the strap is raised, the length of the charm becomes perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## MissChris

This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!


----------



## LouisV76

MissChris said:


> This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!




cute charm!!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

MissChris said:


> This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!




Loving the starfish!


----------



## MissChris

LouisV76 said:


> cute charm!!!





TeamHutchens said:


> Loving the starfish!





Thanks so much, it's even prettier in person...a very pleasant surprise considering how cheap it was!!


----------



## Tulip2

MissChris said:


> This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!



Love this!  I'm a bling kind of Gal and that is some really cute Bling!


----------



## MissChris

Tulip2 said:


> Love this!  I'm a bling kind of Gal and that is some really cute Bling!





Thanks! I'm a total bling girl too!!


----------



## cheidel

MissChris said:


> This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!


Very pretty, love the bling charms.....!


----------



## liisa01

MissChris said:


> This pretty, crystal starfish just came in the mail yesterday...now I can't wait until summer to start using it!!


Love it!


----------



## Louislily

annilynedr said:


> I have the chain charm and I wore mine just how you deceived that other day on my neverfull.  It can also double as a charm bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 2515304





Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, that's a fantastic handbag/bandeau combo!  Very creative of you!
> 
> As far as the charms go, oh my goodness I love them both.  Hard decision.  I got the Monogram chain and I just love it.  But the other one is fantastic too and I would like to have it also.
> 
> Sorry, guess I'm not much help on the charms...:shame:





mzhurshie said:


> I've done this as well and think it looks great! I just took these for you- one with handles up and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with them down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515485
> 
> Hth!





TeamHutchens said:


> Great color combo on the fuschia. Wow.  I would go with bottom one just cause you can put it on more bags I think.  But the first I have seen it as a bracelet looks cute



After seeing mzhursie's and annilynedr's pictures I think I will go for the chain charm, because of the various options with it! Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## annilynedr

Louislily said:


> After seeing mzhursie's and annilynedr's pictures I think I will go for the chain charm, because of the various options with it! Thanks for your help ladies!




Yay!  I'm sure you'll love it!  Don't forget to share pics and/or do a reveal!!!! .  Would love to see the charm on your bags!


----------



## MissChris

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the bling charms.....!





liisa01 said:


> Love it!





Thanks fellow bling lovers!! lol


----------



## MainlyBailey

Louislily said:


> After seeing mzhursie's and annilynedr's pictures I think I will go for the chain charm, because of the various options with it! Thanks for your help ladies!




The chain charm is awesome! I haven't tried it as a bracelet yet but that's cute! Don't forget to reveal when you get yours dear


----------



## Chronos

annilynedr said:


> I have the chain charm and I wore mine just how you deceived that other day on my neverfull.  It can also double as a charm bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 2515304


Does anyone know if this chain charm will fit across both handles on the artsy empreinte?


----------



## annilynedr

Chronos said:


> Does anyone know if this chain charm will fit across both handles on the artsy empreinte?




It's too short for the artsy


----------



## Panders77

MissChris said:


> I love that you put the mono cles on the DE bag!  I always gravitate toward matchy-matchy but this looks really great!!



Thank you I think it looks great to.


----------



## Louislily

mzhurshie said:


> The chain charm is awesome! I haven't tried it as a bracelet yet but that's cute! Don't forget to reveal when you get yours dear





annilynedr said:


> Yay!  I'm sure you'll love it!  Don't forget to share pics and/or do a reveal!!!! .  Would love to see the charm on your bags!



Well ladies, I have to wait for this one now (and everything else on my wishlist) because I'm going for a new car first! Hubby and I talked about it and it's time for a new car for me, if we want a good deal on selling my current car we need to do it now  So byeee, I'm on my way to ban island! :banned:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A few different ways...


----------



## Louisgyal37

Couple different ones...


----------



## Tulip2

Louisgyal37 said:


> Couple different ones...



All of these are fantastic!  I love the way you put the charm over the bandeau.  Great idea!  I'm going to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tulip2 said:


> All of these are fantastic!  I love the way you put the charm over the bandeau.  Great idea!  I'm going to try that.  Thanks!


Glad to help!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## DRJones616

Tulip2 said:


> All of these are fantastic!  I love the way you put the charm over the bandeau.  Great idea!  I'm going to try that.  Thanks!


+1 Love the bandeau


----------



## Annie81




----------



## lovehermes

mmchav said:


> View attachment 2505221
> View attachment 2505222
> 
> 
> Artsy modeling my Fleur de Monogram and Tapage charm. FDM also looks great against the Damier... But really can't wait to see the combo with my black emp speedy &#128525;&#128525;



Wonderful collection and taste...please take a picture of your FDM with your new black emp speedy!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Here's my new capucines with the new flower bandeau:


----------



## LawQT1908

My new Montana bag adorned with her new Flowers Retro bandeau & matching key pouch. 
(I totally suck at tying bows, so that's why I just draped it across for now)


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Insolence charm on my capu:


----------



## JacqueOCS

Louisgyal37 said:


> Couple different ones...



Love these combos!!! A scarf needs to be my next purchase


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Here she is with bandeau and charm:


----------



## Tulip2

K.H.LVoe said:


> Here's my new capucines with the new flower bandeau:





K.H.LVoe said:


> Insolence charm on my capu:





K.H.LVoe said:


> Here she is with bandeau and charm:



Hey there K.H.LVoe!  These are absolutely beautiful on your lovely Capucine.  This gives me so many ideas for my Cap.  I haven't adorned her yet, but I'm going to start trying now.  Thanks for the wonderful ideas!


----------



## TeamHutchens

LawQT1908 said:


> View attachment 2521640
> 
> 
> My new Montana bag adorned with her new Flowers Retro bandeau & matching key pouch.
> (I totally suck at tying bows, so that's why I just draped it across for now)




OMG!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; lucky!! Congrats


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Tulip2 said:


> Hey there K.H.LVoe!  These are absolutely beautiful on your lovely Capucine.  This gives me so many ideas for my Cap.  I haven't adorned her yet, but I'm going to start trying now.  Thanks for the wonderful ideas!



Hey, Tulip2!  Thank you - I'm glad if my pics are of help to you. I kept looking at the pics of your Cap in the clubhouse while waiting for mine to arrive. It definitely helped get me through the waiting.


----------



## Tulip2

K.H.LVoe said:


> Hey, Tulip2!  Thank you - I'm glad if my pics are of help to you. I kept looking at the pics of your Cap in the clubhouse while waiting for mine to arrive. It definitely helped get me through the waiting.



Awww thanks for letting me know!  I hope you LVoe your Black Cap as much as I do.  I've been carrying it for a while now and can't seem to switch to another handbag.  Just LVoe this one so much.


----------



## Louisgyal37

JacqueOCS said:


> Love these combos!!! A scarf needs to be my next purchase


Thank you!!


----------



## Minion89

My new bag&#128525;


----------



## for3v3rz

Another way to put the bow on the NF.


----------



## TeamHutchens

for3v3rz said:


> Another way to put the bow on the NF.
> View attachment 2526360




That looks good. Creative!


----------



## sherriwl

for3v3rz said:


> Another way to put the bow on the NF.
> View attachment 2526360


great look, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> Another way to put the bow on the NF.
> View attachment 2526360



That looks really great!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## DRJones616

for3v3rz said:


> Another way to put the bow on the NF.
> View attachment 2526360


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## CaliZTA

Just got my pre-price increase bandeau today (it only went up$5, haha) on my Delightful PM


----------



## Tulip2

CaliZTA said:


> Just got my pre-price increase bandeau today (it only went up$5, haha) on my Delightful PM
> 
> View attachment 2530385



Very pretty.  Oh well - $5 is $5.  Cup of coffee at Starbucks anyone?


----------



## CaliZTA

Tulip2 said:


> Very pretty.  Oh well - $5 is $5.  Cup of coffee at Starbucks anyone?




Yep!


----------



## Tlcsuccess




----------



## cheidel

Minion89 said:


> My new bag&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525705


Cute, love the way you tied the bow and covered the handle!


----------



## cheidel

for3v3rz said:


> Another way to put the bow on the NF.
> View attachment 2526360


Very unique.  Love that the bow does not get in the way by being on the handle.


----------



## cheidel

CaliZTA said:


> Just got my pre-price increase bandeau today (it only went up$5, haha) on my Delightful PM
> 
> View attachment 2530385


Very pretty, love the color!  Really dresses up the Delightful!


----------



## rhoucheille

Louisgyal37 said:


> Couple different ones...


 
They're all gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Tlcsuccess said:


> View attachment 2531283


Beautiful bandeau, love the colors!!!  Looks great on your NF!


----------



## blumster

Here's my Artsy mm with her pouf (or as my kids like to call it, her "Hairball"
and my Neverfull mm with her bandeau


----------



## DRJones616

blumster said:


> Here's my Artsy mm with her pouf (or as my kids like to call it, her "Hairball"
> and my Neverfull mm with her bandeau


Beautiful!!


----------



## Tulip2

blumster said:


> Here's my Artsy mm with her pouf (or as my kids like to call it, her "Hairball"
> and my Neverfull mm with her bandeau



Both are lovely!


----------



## CutieMom

Playing around with my new love


----------



## Tulip2

CutieMom said:


> Playing around with my new love



Oooh I love that charm.  I really like the first picture.  I would have never thought to do that!  Thanks!


----------



## CutieMom

Tulip2 said:


> Oooh I love that charm.  I really like the first picture.  I would have never thought to do that!  Thanks!



Thank you!
I was playing around and thought that pochette looks cute as a clutch with that charm!!


----------



## coloradolvr

My other "vice" besides LV is jewelry from a store in Vail called The Golden Bear.  Love my bears and bags!  I was so excited to find the Summer Meadow Bear Charm from the SS 2014 Men's collection.  I was sort of bummed out that the tan ones were all gone, but still love the Taupe.   So here is my Bear Charm on my Greenwich next to one of my many bear necklaces.


----------



## Tulip2

coloradolvr said:


> My other "vice" besides LV is jewelry from a store in Vail called The Golden Bear.  Love my bears and bags!  I was so excited to find the Summer Meadow Bear Charm from the SS 2014 Men's collection.  I was sort of bummed out that the tan ones were all gone, but still love the Taupe.   So here is my Bear Charm on my Greenwich next to one of my many bear necklaces.



Oh I love your bears!  I have a few myself.  That necklace is TDF.  I wish I had one.  Its very sweet.  Oh - and your Greenwich is beautiful too!


----------



## Tulip2

So here we are - Monday morning after the time change.  Ugh.  Thought I would brighten it up with my Montainge MM Noir and my White Multicolore accessories.


----------



## KB90

CutieMom said:


> Playing around with my new love



Beautiful!


----------



## CutieMom

KB90 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## CutieMom

coloradolvr said:


> My other "vice" besides LV is jewelry from a store in Vail called The Golden Bear.  Love my bears and bags!  I was so excited to find the Summer Meadow Bear Charm from the SS 2014 Men's collection.  I was sort of bummed out that the tan ones were all gone, but still love the Taupe.   So here is my Bear Charm on my Greenwich next to one of my many bear necklaces.



The bear charm is very cute!






Tulip2 said:


> So here we are - Monday morning after the time change.  Ugh.  Thought I would brighten it up with my Montainge MM Noir and my White Multicolore accessories.



Pretty combination! :thumbup:
Any color transfer problem?


----------



## Tulip2

CutieMom said:


> Pretty combination! :thumbup:
> Any color transfer problem?



No color transfer problems on any of my white Multicolore SLG's or my handbag.  I'm careful with them, but no problems.


----------



## CutieMom

Tulip2 said:


> No color transfer problems on any of my white Multicolore SLG's or my handbag.  I'm careful with them, but no problems.



Love the white MC and good to know it is in supreme quality!


----------



## Tulip2

CutieMom said:


> Love the white MC and good to know it is in supreme quality!



I just LVoe it.  If the rumors are true they are phasing it out.  :cry:


----------



## CutieMom

Tulip2 said:


> I just LVoe it.  If the rumors are true they are phasing it out.  :cry:



Ohh no!! Its one of my wishlist items!!


----------



## Tulip2

CutieMom said:


> Ohh no!! Its one of my wishlist items!!



Oh wow that bracelet is beautiful!  Maybe you should get it while you can!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I use either a scarf (YSL in the pic) or my Vernis cles to adorn my Palermo  Thanks for letting me share! 






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TeamHutchens

Not LV but Ms Artsy wanted to get her green on early for Monday


----------



## Tulip2

TeamHutchens said:


> Not LV but Ms Artsy wanted to get her green on early for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540451



Love it!  You're all ready for St. Patrick's Day.  :greengrin:


----------



## Tulip2

Okay, so I'm still working on my Bandeau skills.  Here is my Monogram Pallas in Quetsche with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.


----------



## Tulip2

Okay here are a couple of oldy but goodies:

Epi Alma PM Cyan
Tapage Charm

Because the Epi Alma has silver hardware this is the only charm I have that really works.


----------



## pinkcarnation

Okay....i can't look at these pages anymore.......I'm just getting myself in trouble by adding more and more things to my wishlist........


----------



## Tulip2

pinkcarnation said:


> Okay....i can't look at these pages anymore.......I'm just getting myself in trouble by adding more and more things to my wishlist........



:lolots:  Happens to me too.  You are not alone...


----------



## Tabbscat

Tulip2 said:


> So here we are - Monday morning after the time change.  Ugh.  Thought I would brighten it up with my Montainge MM Noir and my White Multicolore accessories.




This is so cute!!!  I love everything about it &#128151;


----------



## Tulip2

Tabbscat said:


> This is so cute!!!  I love everything about it &#128151;


Oh thanks.  I find that White MC goes with so many things!  And I find them to be quite hardy.


----------



## cheidel

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I use either a scarf (YSL in the pic) or my Vernis cles to adorn my Palermo  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2539332
> View attachment 2539333
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Cute, love the scarf and looks like you made a flower with it!


----------



## cheidel

TeamHutchens said:


> Not LV but Ms Artsy wanted to get her green on early for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540451


Love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Okay, so I'm still working on my Bandeau skills.  Here is my Monogram Pallas in Quetsche with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.


Lovely, you did great and I love that bandeau!!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

pinkcarnation said:


> Okay....i can't look at these pages anymore.......I'm just getting myself in trouble by adding more and more things to my wishlist........


Me too!!! 

Great ideas though!  Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

CutieMom said:


> Playing around with my new love


Ooohhh! Never thought about a bag charm like that on a smaller bag! TY!

I LVoe that bag charm! Congrats!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

cheidel said:


> Cute, love the scarf and looks like you made a flower with it!



Nice that you figured out the flower I made with the scarf!  I liked the outcome of my first ever scarf  experiment on a purse


----------



## kosolas

I just received my new mosaique in fuchsia yesterday, LOVE HER (!!)...and feel like I don't know how how I left my bags "naked" before lol


----------



## tlo

kosolas said:


> I just received my new mosaique in fuchsia yesterday, LOVE HER (!!)...and feel like I don't know how how I left my bags "naked" before lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549171
> View attachment 2549172
> View attachment 2549173



I LVoe this charm!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## kosolas

tlo said:


> I LVoe this charm!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!




Thank you tlo!


----------



## Tulip2

kosolas said:


> I just received my new mosaique in fuchsia yesterday, LOVE HER (!!)...and feel like I don't know how how I left my bags "naked" before lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549171
> View attachment 2549172
> View attachment 2549173



Wow that's beautiful.  I love pink but I never thought to put it on DA - it looks great!  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## CutieMom

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Ooohhh! Never thought about a bag charm like that on a smaller bag! TY!
> 
> I LVoe that bag charm! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## shoppaholic

Delightful MM w/ Cerise scarf 





Cerise scarf


----------



## Tulip2

shoppaholic said:


> Delightful MM w/ Cerise scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerise scarf



Wow that is beautiful!  I missed the entire Cerises line.  Rats.  Love that virgin vachetta too!


----------



## DRJones616

kosolas said:


> I just received my new mosaique in fuchsia yesterday, LOVE HER (!!)...and feel like I don't know how how I left my bags "naked" before lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549171
> View attachment 2549172
> View attachment 2549173


Love the Charm!!


----------



## kosolas

DRJones616 said:


> Love the Charm!!




Thank you DRJones616! Love your scarf too!!!


----------



## cheidel

kosolas said:


> I just received my new mosaique in fuchsia yesterday, LOVE HER (!!)...and feel like I don't know how how I left my bags "naked" before lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549171
> View attachment 2549172
> View attachment 2549173


Very pretty, looks great on your bags!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Enjoying all the pics.  Here is my DA Speedy with Sprouse Leopard charm, one of my favorites.


----------



## danalea

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.


I LOVE how you have tied the scarf...so pretty!


----------



## Tulip2

Sometimes I like my handbag to be straight forward and simple.  Here's my Sophia Coppola in Quetsche adorned simply by her lock in her pretty little jacket.


----------



## kosolas

Tulip2 said:


> Sometimes I like my handbag to be straight forward and simple.  Here's my Sophia Coppola in Quetsche adorned simply by her lock in her pretty little jacket.




Simple and so Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Sometimes I like my handbag to be straight forward and simple.  Here's my Sophia Coppola in Quetsche adorned simply by her lock in her pretty little jacket.


Simply elegant!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Not sure if this counts but here is my speedy 30 with handle covers


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Trying to "spring up" my Speedy B 30 DE


----------



## Tulip2

LovingLV81 said:


> Not sure if this counts but here is my speedy 30 with handle covers



Oh wow that's fabulous!  The handle covers completely change the look of your Speedy.  How creative of you!


----------



## MrsKH

My Sully and the new $1 scarf from ebay &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

MrsKH said:


> View attachment 2558620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sully and the new $1 scarf from ebay &#128522;


Nice, love the bright colorful scarf!!!


----------



## Saisha

Getting creative with my name necklace!!


----------



## Tulip2

Saisha said:


> Getting creative with my name necklace!!



Wow what a great idea!  I've never thought to put a necklace on my handbag. I'm going to run to my jewelry box and see what I can come up with!

Great idea Saisha!  Thanks!


----------



## ARinNJ

I am currently "decorating" my Neverfull Mono GM with my Tapage charm but the clanking is getting annoying and I want a change. I was thinking with spring and summer coming, one of those pretty hot pink leather tassels would look cute but I'm not sure. Does anyone use these tassels? -if so, do you have a photo? 

Thanks!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Saisha said:


> Getting creative with my name necklace!!


What a fabulous idea - and it minimizes scratching on the hardware!


----------



## StarStarMoon

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Trying to "spring up" my Speedy B 30 DE


This is so cheery & feminine - beautiful touch!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Tulip2 said:


> Sometimes I like my handbag to be straight forward and simple.  Here's my Sophia Coppola in Quetsche adorned simply by her lock in her pretty little jacket.


Oh my goodness, Tulip...this is simply divine!


----------



## Tulip2

StarStarMoon said:


> Oh my goodness, Tulip...this is simply divine!



Thank you StarStarMoon!  I don't usually use my locks at all on my handbags.  Don't know why, I just don't.

But this one has this gorgeous little coat to wear to protect her.  Now this one I like!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you StarStarMoon!  I don't usually use my locks at all on my handbags.  Don't know why, I just don't.
> 
> But this one has this gorgeous little coat to wear to protect her.  Now this one I like!



You're so welcome, dear! That's true for me too (not using locks on most of my bags)...
I worry about wear and tear on the hardware. Maybe I'm just paranoid...ha ha!

I absolutely love your Quetsche SC..it's so rich and probably wears beautifully with so many things! If I held off on my Jasper...Quetsche would have won it over! The covered lock is just the perfect "charm"...enjoy your gorgeous beauty!


----------



## Tulip2

StarStarMoon said:


> You're so welcome, dear! *That's true for me too (not using locks on most of my bags)...
> I worry about wear and tear on the hardware*. Maybe I'm just paranoid...ha ha!
> 
> I absolutely love your Quetsche SC..it's so rich and probably wears beautifully with so many things! If I held off on my Jasper...Quetsche would have won it over! The covered lock is just the perfect "charm"...enjoy your gorgeous beauty!



That's exactly why I typically don't use them.  I want them to stay in pristine condition.  

You're right -  the SC Quetsche coordinates with so much of my wardrobe & it's just so luxurious.  I wish I could get it in Cherry too - but that's not in the cards...


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Had to try my new bandeau on Galliera. I wish summer was here already.


----------



## kosolas

K.H.LVoe said:


> Had to try my new bandeau on Galliera. I wish summer was here already.




I LVoe this!! I'm just wishing for spring  at this point lol &#128521; but I've had my DA speedy out 3x this week wahoo!!


----------



## kosolas

I wanted something unique for my DA Speedy 35, and do I found someone who could paint and adorn my Cles with Swarovski crystals! I LVoe my Sugar Skull one of a kind cles!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jules 8

K.H.LVoe said:


> Had to try my new bandeau on Galliera. I wish summer was here already.



Beautiful bandeau .....whats the name of this one ?


----------



## liisa01

kosolas said:


> View attachment 2566386
> View attachment 2566387
> 
> 
> I wanted something unique for my DA Speedy 35, and do I found someone who could paint and adorn my Cles with Swarovski crystals! I LVoe my Sugar Skull one of a kind cles!! &#128525;&#128525;



Wow! Looks amazing.


----------



## Jujuma

kosolas said:


> View attachment 2566386
> View attachment 2566387
> 
> 
> I wanted something unique for my DA Speedy 35, and do I found someone who could paint and adorn my Cles with Swarovski crystals! I LVoe my Sugar Skull one of a kind cles!! &#128525;&#128525;




Love love love. Whoever did you trust to do it? I have an older one I would love done.


----------



## kosolas

Jujuma said:


> Love love love. Whoever did you trust to do it? I have an older one I would love done.




I follow someone on YouTube and Instagram that had great luck. They are family friends I guess, so I felt pretty trusting.....I'm not that trusting otherwise! Lol

On Facebook, under "Bling Cakes" I cannot say enough wonderful things!! She has awesome examples of other works she's done. I'm sure if you had an idea, she could work with you &#128522;


----------



## Selene29

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


so crafty!


----------



## Selene29

mzhurshie said:


> Here are mine! Some pics are from my older posts and some are from today. On my speedy b, I usually adorn it with my juicy couture initial charm, so I've added that as well. I suck at tying bows so my bandeau has been in the closet for the most part, but I initially got the denim bandeau for the black epi brea GM.
> Didn't feel like rummaging through my closet to try it on all different bags, but here's my contribution~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503220
> View attachment 2503222
> View attachment 2503223
> View attachment 2503224
> View attachment 2503225
> View attachment 2503226
> 
> I use my fleur mono charm as a key chain these days (instead of my insolence) and connect it to my mini pochette, which is what I take out for quick errands.
> View attachment 2503229
> 
> And my favorite- chain charm!


i love your charms!


----------



## p_ninja

lovemisa143 said:


> My 5 days old Speedy 30 DE with Mosaique Charm in Rouge


Love the DE with red! Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

kosolas said:


> I LVoe this!! I'm just wishing for spring  at this point lol &#128521; but I've had my DA speedy out 3x this week wahoo!!



Thank you and yay for taking your azur out!  That cles looks amazing with the sugar skull on it! Beautiful! Do you know what kind of paints were used for it?



jules 8 said:


> Beautiful bandeau .....whats the name of this one ?



Thank you! It's a new one just released and it's called Tropical Flowers.


----------



## kosolas

K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you and yay for taking your azur out!  That cles looks amazing with the sugar skull on it! Beautiful! Do you know what kind of paints were used for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's a new one just released and it's called Tropical Flowers.




****thank you!! No, I'm sorry, I don't know the kind of paints used.


----------



## Jujuma

kosolas said:


> I follow someone on YouTube and Instagram that had great luck. They are family friends I guess, so I felt pretty trusting.....I'm not that trusting otherwise! Lol
> 
> On Facebook, under "Bling Cakes" I cannot say enough wonderful things!! She has awesome examples of other works she's done. I'm sure if you had an idea, she could work with you &#128522;




Thanks! I'll check her out!


----------



## Sonicbabe

My Totally PM with Tapage Charm and my Lilac Alma BB with something different.  I found a chunky pendant that looks like a monogram flower and turned it into a bag charm!


----------



## jclaybo

omg i love this thread! I have nothing to add right now but i will be back!


----------



## Tulip2

Sonicbabe said:


> My Totally PM with Tapage Charm and my Lilac Alma BB with something different.  I found a chunky pendant that looks like a monogram flower and turned it into a bag charm!


This is fabulous!  That pendant "totally" looks like a mono flower!  Just beautiful on your Alma.


----------



## jules 8

K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you and yay for taking your azur out!  That cles looks amazing with the sugar skull on it! Beautiful! Do you know what kind of paints were used for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's a new one just released and it's called Tropical Flowers.



Thank you


----------



## Tulip2

Here's what I'm carrying today:

Sophia Coppola in Quetsche
Fleur d'Epi Ivory Chain Charm
Elysee Wallet in Quetsche (look at the top edge of the wallet on the upper sides to see the Quetsche on this wallet)

Mixing Gold & Silver today.  Why not?


----------



## sherriwl

Tulip2 said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today:
> 
> Sophia Coppola in Quetsche
> Fleur d'Epi Ivory Chain Charm
> Elysee Wallet in Quetsche (look at the top edge of the wallet on the upper sides to see the Quetsche on this wallet)
> 
> Mixing Gold & Silver today.  Why not?


Nice! I love mixing metals--I wear my jewelry this way too, mix of white/yellow/rose gold.


----------



## Tulip2

sherriwl said:


> Nice! I love mixing metals--I wear my jewelry this way too, mix of white/yellow/rose gold.



So do I!  I especially like rose gold.  It's just so unusual.  Very seldom am I matchy matchy with my jewelry.


----------



## Tulip2

Finally rotated into my Speedy Empreinte 25 in Celeste.  I just love this color.  Still loving my Monogram Charm.


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Finally rotated into my Speedy Empreinte 25 in Celeste.  I just love this color.  Still loving my Monogram Charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574806




awesome combo - perfect for spring!!&#128144; really like that blue!! congrats!


----------



## sherriwl

Tulip2 said:


> Here's another of my favorites.  No rain today in Houston.  In fact its 81 degrees so it feels like Spring so I brought out my:
> 
> Rose Angelique Brea MM
> Bee Flower Charm


I hope my bee chain charm looks as good on my indian rose brea as this does!!  got to try it soon--I haven't even carried the bag yet.


----------



## for3v3rz

This helps me find my car keys.


----------



## Grace1982

My lovely Epi Noe


----------



## Tulip2

Just having some fun today.  It's Monday and the start of another work week.  Ugh.  But I have to say my White Multicolore items always brighten my day.


----------



## gabsandme

Tulip2 said:


> Just having some fun today.  It's Monday and the start of another work week.  Ugh.  But I have to say my White Multicolore items always brighten my day.


Soooo pretty!!  I adore white MC!!


----------



## jules 8

my new silk scarf, and my cute little bird charm


----------



## annilynedr

Some might say it's a bit too much but.... Not to me!


----------



## sushigirl

Tulip2 said:


> Just having some fun today.  It's Monday and the start of another work week.  Ugh.  But I have to say my White Multicolore items always brighten my day.


----------



## sushigirl

jules 8 said:


> my new silk scarf, and my cute little bird charm


So feminine and pretty!


----------



## Gracie916

tulip2 said:


> wowzers these are fabulous!  You make the prettiest bows i've ever seen.  I think i need to hit youtube in my spare time and learn how to make bows like yours!



+1


----------



## jules 8

sushigirl said:


> So feminine and pretty!



thank you


----------



## VintageShoe80

kosolas said:


> View attachment 2566386
> View attachment 2566387
> 
> 
> I wanted something unique for my DA Speedy 35, and do I found someone who could paint and adorn my Cles with Swarovski crystals! I LVoe my Sugar Skull one of a kind cles!! &#128525;&#128525;



This is so, so stunning!


----------



## jazzman79

Melrose Avenue dressed up with Facette charm


----------



## Tulip2

jazzman79 said:


> Melrose Avenue dressed up with Facette charm



This is just beautiful.  The handbag speaks for itself so the simple charm looks just perfect!


----------



## Venessa84

I love looking at how everyone has adorned their bags!!  Here's mine...


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Finally rotated into my Speedy Empreinte 25 in Celeste.  I just love this color.  Still loving my Monogram Charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574806


So beautiful, lovely with that charm!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sonicbabe said:


> My Totally PM with Tapage Charm and my Lilac Alma BB with something different.  I found a chunky pendant that looks like a monogram flower and turned it into a bag charm!


Such a great idea and pretty, love it on the Alma!


----------



## cheidel

for3v3rz said:


> This helps me find my car keys.
> 
> View attachment 2578925


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

jules 8 said:


> my new silk scarf, and my cute little bird charm


Lovely combination, like the soft color!


----------



## babydau

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2518865
> 
> View attachment 2518866
> 
> View attachment 2518867
> 
> View attachment 2518870
> 
> A few different ways...


I love your backpack with the luggage tag! very chic!


----------



## Tulip2

Venessa84 said:


> I love looking at how everyone has adorned their bags!!  Here's mine...



Oh this is very pretty.  So bright and "Springy".  Hehe (Is that even a word?)  Beautiful for Easter.


----------



## Arlene619

My Speedy B 35


----------



## Tulip2

Arlene619 said:


> My Speedy B 35
> View attachment 2584580
> 
> View attachment 2584579



Just beautiful!  I haven't seen that charm on a handbag yet and it is truly lovely!  Big congrats Arlene.


----------



## Arlene619

Thanks so much


----------



## Arlene619

Ugh. I just dl the purse forum app and I'm still trying to figure out how to reply to a specific person &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## jazzman79

Tulip2 said:


> This is just beautiful.  The handbag speaks for itself so the simple charm looks just perfect!



Thx Tulip2!


----------



## babydau

Hi ladies! 
I finally bought a cute ponytail scarf to go with my DE alma bb! I'm in this "floral" obsession phase and my husband was like, "this is so you! You have to get it!" And sure enough.. We got it!


----------



## babydau

Just another shot in better lighting 



Please don't mind the trash on the floor!


----------



## queenlobo26

Looks super cute!  I was so close to buying that same floral Coach scarf but changed my mind and got the zebra print ones instead!   I might have to go back and ger it now! LOL


----------



## Tulip2

Okay I'm really working on my bows. Here's my Monogram Vernis Brea MM in Lilas with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## LovingLV81

babydau said:


> Hi ladies!
> I finally bought a cute ponytail scarf to go with my DE alma bb! I'm in this "floral" obsession phase and my husband was like, "this is so you! You have to get it!" And sure enough.. We got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585002



Way cute !! I love it the bow looks so well done love the floral print very spring  and pop of color


----------



## cheidel

babydau said:


> Hi ladies!
> I finally bought a cute ponytail scarf to go with my DE alma bb! I'm in this "floral" obsession phase and my husband was like, "this is so you! You have to get it!" And sure enough.. We got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585002


Gorgeous, love that colorful bandeau......very nice pop of color!!!  Looks great on you too!


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Okay I'm really working on my bows. Here's my Monogram Vernis Brea MM in Lilas with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585796



Fabulous......excellent color choice and looks lovely!   I know you will get many compliments when you carry her out!


----------



## cheidel

Arlene619 said:


> My Speedy B 35
> View attachment 2584580
> 
> View attachment 2584579


Congrats, like the charm!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Tulip2 said:


> Okay I'm really working on my bows. Here's my Monogram Vernis Brea MM in Lilas with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585796




What a fantastic job you've done! Totally love this!! Happy Easter to you as well


----------



## sherriwl

for3v3rz said:


> This helps me find my car keys.
> 
> View attachment 2578925



is this an LV piece?  beautiful.


----------



## gabsandme

jazzman79 said:


> Melrose Avenue dressed up with Facette charm


Looks fabulous!  That is one gorgeous bag


----------



## gabsandme

Arlene619 said:


> My Speedy B 35
> View attachment 2584580
> 
> View attachment 2584579


Love speedy 35's!  Your bag charm selection looks amazing...adorable


----------



## gabsandme

Tulip2 said:


> Okay I'm really working on my bows. Here's my Monogram Vernis Brea MM in Lilas with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585796


Howdy Tulip2!  That looks so gorgeous...could that bandeau compliment that bag any better?!  I don't think so


----------



## Tulip2

gabsandme said:


> Howdy Tulip2!  That looks so gorgeous...could that bandeau compliment that bag any better?!  I don't think so



Oh thank you!  Surprisingly it goes with so many of my handbags...but this one is the best I think.


----------



## clu13

I don't normally use my charms but it felt like spring today:


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

clu13 said:


> I don't normally use my charms but it felt like spring today:
> 
> View attachment 2587795


I love the bee charm


----------



## babydau

queenlobo26 said:


> Looks super cute!  I was so close to buying that same floral Coach scarf but changed my mind and got the zebra print ones instead!   I might have to go back and ger it now! LOL


YES! you definitely should!!


----------



## babydau

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, love that colorful bandeau......very nice pop of color!!!  Looks great on you too!


thank you!


----------



## babydau

LovingLV81 said:


> Way cute !! I love it the bow looks so well done love the floral print very spring  and pop of color


thank you!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> I don't normally use my charms but it felt like spring today:
> 
> View attachment 2587795



Whoa clu that looks fabulous.  All that  with your beautiful SC.  That's a color that I covet.  Thanks for posting such a lovely photo!


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Whoa clu that looks fabulous.  All that  with your beautiful SC.  That's a color that I covet.  Thanks for posting such a lovely photo!



Ahhh thank you!  I will never get my hands on LV honey, so my little bee is as close as I will get.


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Ahhh thank you!  I will never get my hands on LV honey, so my little bee is as close as I will get.



:lolots:


----------



## Dawn72

Yay or Nay??


----------



## SoadyJones01

Dawn72 said:


> Yay or Nay??



Personally no for me only because I don't like mixed hardware. It's lovely though and hangs nicely there


----------



## Dawn72

The keychain is both silver & gold, which is why I thought it goes. 

But the keychain bangs on the leather every step I take I get paranoid the leather will be scratched!


----------



## gabsandme

Dawn72 said:


> The keychain is both silver & gold, which is why I thought it goes.
> 
> But the keychain bangs on the leather every step I take I get paranoid the leather will be scratched!


I'm weird about hardware matching as well but if it's 2 toned then I say it's fine!  But I do get why it would bug you - my bag charm is getting on my nerves a little bit, rattling around on my bag.  But mine's mono so I don't have to worry about it ruining any leather but I definitely see your dilemma!


----------



## LouisV76

soadyjones01 said:


> personally no for me only because i don't like mixed hardware. It's lovely though and hangs nicely there




+1....


----------



## ricababes

Here's mine.


----------



## gabsandme

ricababes said:


> Here's mine.


GORG!!!!  Love the bag and love the scarf; stunning combo!!


----------



## SoadyJones01

Dawn72 said:


> The keychain is both silver & gold, which is why I thought it goes.
> 
> But the keychain bangs on the leather every step I take I get paranoid the leather will be scratched!



Oh sorry I couldn't see that it was two tone. In that case then, I'd keep it. But I'm so worried about bag charms for the same reason! They're so pretty but they scare me. I worry they'll scratch the leather or hardware too


----------



## beekmanhill

Dawn72 said:


> Yay or Nay??


I'm a nay for a charm on epi.  I t hink epi is so elegant by itself.


----------



## misscocktail

Ricababes! We're bag twins!  love the scarf combo!


----------



## annilynedr

Dawn72 said:


> The keychain is both silver & gold, which is why I thought it goes.
> 
> But the keychain bangs on the leather every step I take I get paranoid the leather will be scratched!




I personally like mixed hardware.  I wouldn't worry too much about scratching.  I have the alma bb in epi noir and always wear her with a charm.  Not a single scratch yet!  The other day this huge dog came to jump up on me in the elevator to say hi.  It was fun and all but right after,  I panicked about his claws scratching my bag...  Nope,  she's still perfect.  If THAT didn't scratch the epi leather,  I highly doubt that the charm will.


----------



## Dawn72

gabsandme said:


> I'm weird about hardware matching as well but if it's 2 toned then I say it's fine!  But I do get why it would bug you - my bag charm is getting on my nerves a little bit, rattling around on my bag.  But mine's mono so I don't have to worry about it ruining any leather but I definitely see your dilemma!





annilynedr said:


> I personally like mixed hardware.  I wouldn't worry too much about scratching.  I have the alma bb in epi noir and always wear her with a charm.  Not a single scratch yet!  The other day this huge dog came to jump up on me in the elevator to say hi.  It was fun and all but right after,  I panicked about his claws scratching my bag...  Nope,  she's still perfect.  If THAT didn't scratch the epi leather,  I highly doubt that the charm will.





beekmanhill said:


> I'm a nay for a charm on epi.  I t hink epi is so elegant by itself.





SoadyJones01 said:


> Oh sorry I couldn't see that it was two tone. In that case then, I'd keep it. But I'm so worried about bag charms for the same reason! They're so pretty but they scare me. I worry they'll scratch the leather or hardware too


Thanks for your input. I think I'm going to remove it because the rhythmic slapping noises it makes swinging and slapping the leather gets on my nerves. Haha!


----------



## annilynedr

Tulip2 said:


> Okay I'm really working on my bows. Here's my Monogram Vernis Brea MM in Lilas with the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585796




I am in LOVE with this bandeau!  Is it currently in stores?  I can't find it online .


----------



## Tulip2

annilynedr said:


> I am in LOVE with this bandeau!  Is it currently in stores?  I can't find it online .


I think I got this a while back.  Sorry.


----------



## LouisV76

my alma pm in RA


----------



## gabsandme

LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316


I love how your charm blends in!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## LouisV76

gabsandme said:


> I love how your charm blends in!  Beautiful bag!




thank you!!&#128536; usually I use it with this charm...
	

		
			
		

		
	



but I think the balls also matches nicely?!?


----------



## sherriwl

LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316



such a beautiful monochromatic look!


----------



## ecj*waxy

LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316


Love this!!!


----------



## JC1Q84

LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316




Nice! Love it....


----------



## for3v3rz

sherriwl said:


> is this an LV piece?  beautiful.



This is from Charlotte Russe is only $7


----------



## LitGeek

LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316


This looks SO pretty


----------



## sherriwl

for3v3rz said:


> This is from Charlotte Russe is only $7



thanks for sharing. love that price.


----------



## gabsandme

LouisV76 said:


> thank you!!&#128536; usually I use it with this charm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593440
> 
> but I think the balls also matches nicely?!?


I think they both look outstanding on your bag!  You can't go wrong with either one...they are both absolutely perfect for it!  VERY nice choices......


----------



## Tulip2

LouisV76 said:


> thank you!!&#128536; usually I use it with this charm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593440
> 
> but I think the balls also matches nicely?!?


Both bag charms are beautiful and make this lovely handbag even more attractive.  I can't wait to use my Multicolore Insolence Charm on my RA Brea.

Just fantastic!


----------



## LouisV76

sherriwl said:


> such a beautiful monochromatic look!




thank you so much!!&#128536;


----------



## LouisV76

ecj*waxy said:


> Love this!!!




me too....&#128522;! thanks!!&#128536;


----------



## LouisV76

JC1Q84 said:


> Nice! Love it....




thanks a bunch!!&#128536;


----------



## LouisV76

LitGeek said:


> This looks SO pretty




love it too! thanks!!!&#128522;&#128536;


----------



## LouisV76

gabsandme said:


> I think they both look outstanding on your bag!  You can't go wrong with either one...they are both absolutely perfect for it!  VERY nice choices......




thank you!!&#128536; I never know which one is better...&#128522; good to know I can
use both! thx again!!


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Both bag charms are beautiful and make this lovely handbag even more attractive.  I can't wait to use my Multicolore Insolence Charm on my RA Brea.
> 
> 
> 
> Just fantastic!




thank you very much! pls let us see your wonderful brea with the charm!&#128522; have a great weekend!!!&#128536;


----------



## DRJones616

LouisV76 said:


> thank you!!&#128536; usually I use it with this charm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593440
> 
> but I think the balls also matches nicely?!?





LouisV76 said:


> my alma pm in RA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593316



Gorgeous!! These two charms complement the Alma extremely well.


----------



## LouisV76

DRJones616 said:


> Gorgeous!! These two charms complement the Alma extremely well.




thank you very much for your kind words!!&#128536;


----------



## queenlobo26

I know it's not LV but I just got this cute charm and trying to figure out if I like it on Ms. Artsy or not.


----------



## Arlene619

queenlobo26 said:


> I know it's not LV but I just got this cute charm and trying to figure out if I like it on Ms. Artsy or not.



It's beautiful! A nice pop of color. Imo it doesn't matter what brand of bag charm you use. As long as you love it. &#128522;


----------



## queenlobo26

Arlene619 said:


> It's beautiful! A nice pop of color. Imo it doesn't matter what brand of bag charm you use. As long as you love it. &#128522;



Thank you so much Arlene619!  I agree with you 100%


----------



## melovepurse

Trying out different charms on the Pink Pallas. So far I like the chain style best.


----------



## melovepurse

More charms...


----------



## Venessa84

queenlobo26 said:


> I know it's not LV but I just got this cute charm and trying to figure out if I like it on Ms. Artsy or not.


I love how it looks!  Definitely adds some color to an already beautiful bag!!


----------



## Venessa84

melovepurse said:


> More charms...
> 
> View attachment 2594770
> 
> View attachment 2594771
> 
> View attachment 2594772


I agree.  I like it with the chain charm the best but no matter what, that is a beautiful bag.


----------



## queenlobo26

Venessa84 said:


> I love how it looks!  Definitely adds some color to an already beautiful bag!!



Thank you Venessa84!!  The more I look at it,  the more I like it!


----------



## LouisV76

melovepurse said:


> More charms...
> 
> View attachment 2594770
> 
> View attachment 2594771
> 
> View attachment 2594772




I like the last pic the best - as the charm has pink too. love it!!&#128077;


----------



## ricababes

gabsandme said:


> GORG!!!!  Love the bag and love the scarf; stunning combo!!



Thank you!


----------



## ricababes

misscocktail said:


> Ricababes! We're bag twins!  love the scarf combo!




Awwww! That's nice! Thank you!


----------



## Ebonynoir

I adorn my with a laduree charm.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Here's my Petit Noe


----------



## melovepurse

Venessa84 said:


> I agree.  I like it with the chain charm the best but no matter what, that is a beautiful bag.




Thanks Venessa84!


----------



## BagLady14

New charm on mt Audacieuse


----------



## BagLady14

,,,


----------



## BagLady14

And on Rosebery


----------



## MainlyBailey

mzhurshie said:


> Here are mine! Some pics are from my older posts and some are from today. On my speedy b, I usually adorn it with my juicy couture initial charm, so I've added that as well. I suck at tying bows so my bandeau has been in the closet for the most part, but I initially got the denim bandeau for the black epi brea GM.
> Didn't feel like rummaging through my closet to try it on all different bags, but here's my contribution~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503220
> View attachment 2503222
> View attachment 2503223
> View attachment 2503224
> View attachment 2503225
> View attachment 2503226
> 
> I use my fleur mono charm as a key chain these days (instead of my insolence) and connect it to my mini pochette, which is what I take out for quick errands.
> View attachment 2503229
> 
> And my favorite- chain charm!




To update- just got another charm yesterday. Facettes key holder charm- love the simplicity, and I think it goes great with my new gym bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BagLady14

mzhurshie said:


> To update- just got another charm yesterday. Facettes key holder charm- love the simplicity, and I think it goes great with my new gym bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595767
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks great.  

So it's the Facettes...  Good to know.  Mine is made in Italy.  Is yours, too?


----------



## MainlyBailey

BagLady14 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> So it's the Facettes...  Good to know.  Mine is made in Italy.  Is yours, too?




Oh I just saw yours- looks great!
Yes, mine is also made in Italy. I think all of my charms are made in Italy- so I assumed that all charms are made there.


----------



## inlovewbags

I love putting charms on my bags!


----------



## ShelleyM

I know this isn't an LV charm, but I love Boston Terriers and I couldn't resist this Juicy Couture one for my Speedy 35!


----------



## drspock7

I'm just so "extra"....here's my Aube Citadine with my new clochette


----------



## clu13

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's my Petit Noe
> 
> View attachment 2595407




Love this!


----------



## clu13

My epi Montaigne


----------



## LValicious

clu13 said:


> My epi Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 2597995



Love this charm on your Montaigne!


----------



## LValicious

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's my Petit Noe
> 
> View attachment 2595407



Love this!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> My epi Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 2597995


Love this white on white!  Just lovely and unique!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

clu13 said:


> My epi Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 2597995




She look so fresh!  Very pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

clu13 said:


> My epi Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 2597995


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Venessa84

ShelleyM said:


> I know this isn't an LV charm, but I love Boston Terriers and I couldn't resist this Juicy Couture one for my Speedy 35!


How cute!


----------



## SummerSmile

Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe


----------



## cheidel

SummerSmile said:


> Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe


Both look great on your bag.  Love that Eiffel Tower charm!!!


----------



## SummerSmile

cheidel said:


> Both look great on your bag.  Love that Eiffel Tower charm!!!



hi! thanks, i hope you find your bag charms soon too!!


----------



## aegisshi

SummerSmile said:


> Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe




They do match very well! Beautiful choices


----------



## howaste

SummerSmile said:


> Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe




She's pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum by HowaSte


----------



## howaste

queenlobo26 said:


> I know it's not LV but I just got this cute charm and trying to figure out if I like it on Ms. Artsy or not.




N'Aww the bear if so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum by HowaSte


----------



## queenlobo26

howaste said:


> N'Aww the bear if so cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum by HowaSte



Thank you so much!  Pics don't do it justice


----------



## LawQT1908

Ok, so the tote is non-LV (Tory Burch) but the bandeau is LV. I like it but then again I don't... **insert sigh here**:


----------



## Venessa84

clu13 said:


> My epi Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 2597995


Absolutely love this!!  The white against white just looks amazing!!


----------



## lvoeforever

kosolas said:


> View attachment 2566386
> View attachment 2566387
> 
> 
> I wanted something unique for my DA Speedy 35, and do I found someone who could paint and adorn my Cles with Swarovski crystals! I LVoe my Sugar Skull one of a kind cles!! &#128525;&#128525;


This is just such a perfect combination! This painting makes it really a one of a kind combination!


----------



## DRJones616

venessa84 said:


> absolutely love this!!  The white against white just looks amazing!!


+1


----------



## sherriwl

posted this in the clubhouse forum as well...


----------



## Tralynn

I just got this on yoggies closet for $325. Does anyone know the retail cost? Louis Vuitton Multicolor Goldtone Grelot Key Holder and Bag Charmhttp://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-goldtone-grelot-key-holder-and-bag-charm.html


----------



## ladyjeye

I am obsessed with bows right now so I've having some fun dressing up my new alma bb


----------



## ladyjeye

And here she is with a charm


----------



## LovingLV81

ladyjeye said:


> I am obsessed with bows right now so I've having some fun dressing up my new alma bb



Beautiful !! I have been wanting to get a scarf for my neverfull or a bag charm cause it seems to be lonely ! How pretty that all looks amazing good job


----------



## kosolas

sherriwl said:


> posted this in the clubhouse forum as well...




Love the tassel!!


----------



## kosolas

lvoeforever said:


> This is just such a perfect combination! This painting makes it really a one of a kind combination!




Thank you!!


----------



## elleestbelle

I couldn't resist getting this keychain in Miami when I was buying macarons at Laduree


----------



## bakeacookie

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2611748
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist getting this keychain in Miami when I was buying macarons at Laduree




I need this keychain!


----------



## elleestbelle

bakeacookie said:


> I need this keychain!




I love it. There were other color combinations also


----------



## shirleyc

My Alma PM & Alma BB with charms!


----------



## LitGeek

shirleyc said:


> My Alma PM & Alma BB with charms!



They both look gorgeous


----------



## Tulip2

shirleyc said:


> My Alma PM & Alma BB with charms!


Wow those are both beautiful.  Great choices with the charms.


----------



## Tulip2

Here is my new to me Sofia Coppola in Turquoise with the Long Chain Charm in Gold and my White MC Cosmetic.


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> Here is my new to me Sofia Coppola in Turquoise with the Long Chain Charm in Gold and my White MC Cosmetic.


Oh my goodness  This set is absolutely gorgeous    I am not a fan of MC, but with your turquoise SC it is stunning! I think I need to take another look at some MC pieces  Your chain looks beautiful too!


----------



## bakeacookie

Tulip2 said:


> Here is my new to me Sofia Coppola in Turquoise with the Long Chain Charm in Gold and my White MC Cosmetic.




OMG this is gorgeous!!


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Here is my new to me Sofia Coppola in Turquoise with the Long Chain Charm in Gold and my White MC Cosmetic.




just gorgeous!!! &#128151;


----------



## Tulip2

LitGeek said:


> Oh my goodness  This set is absolutely gorgeous    I am not a fan of MC, but with your turquoise SC it is stunning! I think I need to take another look at some MC pieces  Your chain looks beautiful too!





bakeacookie said:


> OMG this is gorgeous!!





LouisV76 said:


> just gorgeous!!! &#128151;



Thank you!  My MC Cosmetic goes with so many handbags, and it just makes me happy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tulip2 said:


> Here is my new to me Sofia Coppola in Turquoise with the Long Chain Charm in Gold and my White MC Cosmetic.



Wow! The sc is a stunning color and looks so nice with the white MC cosmetic pouch!


----------



## Tulip2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Wow! The sc is a stunning color and looks so nice with the white MC cosmetic pouch!



Aww thanks LVlvoe_bug.  Actually I was just at the Boutique with it and all the SA's were swooning over it.  Apparently, the Houston shop didn't even get one of these.  None of them had ever seen it.  

I had a lot of fun today.  Every SA was talking to me and it was a blast!  I'm really glad to have it.  I had no idea really how rare this handbag is.  All I know is that its really pretty and the SC is just so luxurious.  Guess I just got my new HG.


----------



## Tulip2

I'm so excited about my very first Neverfull.  It's an Epi MM in Corail with the pretty Spring colors of the Fleur di Epi Chain Charm.  Just couldn't stop myself so she got the matching Zippy Wallet too.  I love these Spring Epi colors. Wish I could have them all.


----------



## Lizzys

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my very first Neverfull.  It's an Epi MM in Corail with the pretty Spring colors of the Fleur di Epi Chain Charm.  Just couldn't stop myself so she got the matching Zippy Wallet too.  I love these Spring Epi colors. Wish I could have them all.
> View attachment 2633914


Simply breathtaking!  Everything is so beautiful!  Enjoy them all!!!


----------



## aegisshi

SummerSmile said:


> Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe




Pretty!!! Loooooveeeeee Noes!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my very first Neverfull.  It's an Epi MM in Corail with the pretty Spring colors of the Fleur di Epi Chain Charm.  Just couldn't stop myself so she got the matching Zippy Wallet too.  I love these Spring Epi colors. Wish I could have them all.
> View attachment 2633914



So so pretty! Bags like that make me smile.


----------



## Tulip2

Markxmikesmom said:


> So so pretty! Bags like that make me smile.



Oh, I'm so glad.    There's nothing like a smile on one's face.  It means that everything is okay.  Life can get you down sometimes, but a smile makes it all better.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Everyone's combos are gorgeous, and I greatly appreciate your ideas!    I love bag charms almost as much as I love bags.  After finding TPF and this thread, I have branched out into scarves!

Thanks for taking the time to share!  This is one of my favorite threads on TPF.    I have it bookmarked!

I hope you all continue to wear your LVs in the best of health and with prosperity in all areas of your lives!


----------



## Tulip2

Okay so it doesn't really coordinate with my casual outfit, but here's a mod shot anyway.  I've carried it for only one day & I'm totally in LVoe.  &#128091;&#128515;


----------



## aegisshi

Tulip2 said:


> Okay so it doesn't really coordinate with my casual outfit, but here's a mod shot anyway.  I've carried it for only one day & I'm totally in LVoe.  &#128091;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634122




So pretty! Corail is probably one of my favorite colors from the spring line.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Tulip2 it looks great on you! LVoe it! Congrats!


----------



## Tulip2

Here's another look with my wonderful NF.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just love the NF! Can't believe it took me so long to fall in LVoe.


----------



## lvchicago

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my very first Neverfull.  It's an Epi MM in Corail with the pretty Spring colors of the Fleur di Epi Chain Charm.  Just couldn't stop myself so she got the matching Zippy Wallet too.  I love these Spring Epi colors. Wish I could have them all.
> View attachment 2633914


This is gorgeous - just breathtaking


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

annilynedr said:


> I have the chain charm and ....
> ...  It can also double as a charm bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 2515304



Omg! I can almost justify it now.... Lol


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

Anyone know if a charm or scarf will look good on a Siracusa PM or MM? I wanna buy Siracusa and dress it up too... =)


----------



## Grace1982

Love to dress this baby up


----------



## jessherf

Grace1982 said:


> Love to dress this baby up
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644763



very pretty! love love her


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Here's another look with my wonderful NF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635254
> 
> I just love the NF! Can't believe it took me so long to fall in LVoe.



Tulip, the bag looks stunning on you. I was never a fan of NF until they started to make NF in epi! It is si pretty in every colour!!


----------



## Pavla

Grace1982 said:


> Love to dress this baby up
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644763



Capucines is such an elegant bag! I love the look of it!!


----------



## Tulip2

Grace1982 said:


> Love to dress this baby up
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644763



  This is fabulous!  I've got to learn how to do this.  That bandeau is perfect for your Cap!  Great job!  It really adds so much to this understated LV.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

That is so pretty! Love the colors


----------



## Venessa84

Grace1982 said:


> Love to dress this baby up
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644763


beautiful color combo!!


----------



## CornishMon

Would it be terrible if not LV?  Just can't justify the cost yet.  Is this bad?  Be honest ladies!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2646711
View attachment 2646713



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

CornishMon said:


> Would it be terrible if not LV?  Just can't justify the cost yet.  Is this bad?  Be honest ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646711
> View attachment 2646713
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I like it, but I'm biased because I mix match brands all the time. 

But could you get the clip onto the ring with the charm on it? It goes well with the bag but having two key rings for one charm looks kind of odd.


----------



## CornishMon

bakeacookie said:


> I like it, but I'm biased because I mix match brands all the time.
> 
> But could you get the clip onto the ring with the charm on it? It goes well with the bag but having two key rings for one charm looks kind of odd.




I actually thought that!  I will remove the one ring. Thank you!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## bakeacookie

CornishMon said:


> I actually thought that!  I will remove the one ring. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




No problem!

And if you don't know the trick I learned from Pinterest, use a staple remover to pry the ring open. No more scratched nails!  

And if you did know that awesome trick, yay!


----------



## CornishMon

bakeacookie said:


> No problem!
> 
> And if you don't know the trick I learned from Pinterest, use a staple remover to pry the ring open. No more scratched nails!
> 
> And if you did know that awesome trick, yay!




Aah ha did not know that!  Lol thanks!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

CornishMon said:


> Would it be terrible if not LV?  Just can't justify the cost yet.  Is this bad?  Be honest ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646711
> View attachment 2646713
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I love it! But I agree about one ring being better =)


----------



## CornishMon

[ QUOTE=kawaiiflipchica;26900602]I love it! But I agree about one ring being better =)[/QUOTE]

Yup removing!



Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## aegisshi

Grace1982 said:


> Love to dress this baby up
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644763




How gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

One of my most valued pieces - the Maison cles from new bond street purchased during the Olympics in 2012. Very limited production and only available at the particular Maison - wish I could have traveled the world collecting them but at least I have this one as a keepsake.


----------



## bakeacookie

clu13 said:


> One of my most valued pieces - the Maison cles from new bond street purchased during the Olympics in 2012. Very limited production and only available at the particular Maison - wish I could have traveled the world collecting them but at least I have this one as a keepsake.
> 
> View attachment 2649371
> View attachment 2649372



Twins on the New Bond Street Maison key chain! It's a great souvenir for anyone traveling to London!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> One of my most valued pieces - the Maison cles from new bond street purchased during the Olympics in 2012. Very limited production and only available at the particular Maison - wish I could have traveled the world collecting them but at least I have this one as a keepsake.
> 
> View attachment 2649371
> View attachment 2649372



This is just gorgeous and so very special!  Big congrats clu!


----------



## CornishMon

Honesty?

View attachment 2650182
View attachment 2650183
View attachment 2650184



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

CornishMon said:


> Honesty?
> 
> View attachment 2650182
> View attachment 2650183
> View attachment 2650184
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Somehow I find these clashing with the bags :/ that's just me though.


----------



## Tulip2

CornishMon said:


> Honesty?
> 
> View attachment 2650182
> View attachment 2650183
> View attachment 2650184
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love the blingy little handbag in the 2nd picture.  Where did you get that?   The little red purse on DE is also quite nice.

The pinkish/red on DA doesn't really do it for me, but do what you like and what makes you happy!


----------



## clu13

CornishMon said:


> Honesty?
> 
> View attachment 2650182
> View attachment 2650183
> View attachment 2650184
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




These lack the effortless-ness that makes a charm work for me. They take away from the bags IMHO. My eye is drawn to them versus the bag. I like when a charm enhances the beauty of the bag versus overtakes it as the focal point, which is why I only have a few and I only use them if they suit the entire outfit as well as the bag.


----------



## clu13

bakeacookie said:


> Twins on the New Bond Street Maison key chain! It's a great souvenir for anyone traveling to London!




When did you get yours? There is a side if me that wonders if any of these still exist so that I could build a vacation around a Maison visit.


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> This is just gorgeous and so very special!  Big congrats clu!




Ah thank you - I'm an Olympic junky but that may have been only one - so it's extra special to me. we want to go to Brazil but I'm less adventurous in my old age - our massage therapist's mom is from there and said not to go - ever!


----------



## bakeacookie

clu13 said:


> When did you get yours? There is a side if me that wonders if any of these still exist so that I could build a vacation around a Maison visit.



October 2013  I'm hoping there's other maisons with them. Perhaps worth a call.


----------



## katiel00

I know this isn't everyones taste, but I love this


----------



## CornishMon

Tulip2 said:


> Love the blingy little handbag in the 2nd picture.  Where did you get that?   The little red purse on DE is also quite nice.
> 
> The pinkish/red on DA doesn't really do it for me, but do what you like and what makes you happy!



No I actually agree with you on the Pink - gave that to my Niece yesterday.  Still iffy on the red one but kind of like it on my speedy only.  The blingy purse I purchased on Amazon - searching bag charms. Yes I do love that one.


----------



## CornishMon

clu13 said:


> These lack the effortless-ness that makes a charm work for me. They take away from the bags IMHO. My eye is drawn to them versus the bag. I like when a charm enhances the beauty of the bag versus overtakes it as the focal point, which is why I only have a few and I only use them if they suit the entire outfit as well as the bag.



Thank you very much for your honesty - I do appreciate that.


----------



## rgbarrera

My Speedy 30 DA with her Bandeau


----------



## Lvalentine

A little bling for my delightful pm


----------



## LValicious

Lvalentine said:


> A little bling for my delightful pm




Love this!


----------



## Damier Dme

Tulip, your'e the queen!!! Here's my simple take. Colors pop against azur.


----------



## Rumbabird

clu13 said:


> One of my most valued pieces - the Maison cles from new bond street purchased during the Olympics in 2012. Very limited production and only available at the particular Maison - wish I could have traveled the world collecting them but at least I have this one as a keepsake.
> 
> View attachment 2649371
> View attachment 2649372


Lovely!  Subtle but elegant on the dark emprente.


----------



## Schoenfelderin

mzhurshie said:


> To update- just got another charm yesterday. Facettes key holder charm- love the simplicity, and I think it goes great with my new gym bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595767
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Awww, I like this combination so much!


----------



## Tulip2

So I'm ready to Spring into Summer with my Epi MM Neverfull in Lilas.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Along with the Zippy Wallet & Epi Multicolore Bag Charm. &#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## bakeacookie

Radley puppies on my indigo epi Alma


----------



## Tulip2

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2652019
> 
> 
> Radley puppies on my indigo epi Alma



Ooooh, I love these puppies!  They look great on your beautiful Alma!


----------



## CornishMon

Love this one just received today!
View attachment 2652305
View attachment 2652307



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bakeacookie

Tulip2 said:


> Ooooh, I love these puppies!  They look great on your beautiful Alma!




Thank you!


----------



## cchan

SummerSmile said:


> Mine is non-LV too, both scarf and bag charm.. i just think they match very well with my Petit Noe


I really love how you match the bag, the scarf and the bag charm, they all look so beautiful together


----------



## cchan

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my very first Neverfull.  It's an Epi MM in Corail with the pretty Spring colors of the Fleur di Epi Chain Charm.  Just couldn't stop myself so she got the matching Zippy Wallet too.  I love these Spring Epi colors. Wish I could have them all.
> View attachment 2633914


I love the color of your Neverfull and the charm matches perfectly too


----------



## bakeacookie

Here is my indigo Alma with a few more key charms from Coach



Lots of options for this bag since blue is neutral and shw is more common to find charms with.


----------



## amajoh

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2652019
> 
> 
> Radley puppies on my indigo epi Alma




Too cute!


----------



## Venessa84

CornishMon said:


> Love this one just received today!
> View attachment 2652305
> View attachment 2652307
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I love this shoe with the added sparkle


----------



## Venessa84

CornishMon said:


> Love this one just received today!
> View attachment 2652305
> View attachment 2652307
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





bakeacookie said:


> Here is my indigo Alma with a few more key charms from Coach
> 
> View attachment 2653093
> 
> Lots of options for this bag since blue is neutral and shw is more common to find charms with.




Oooo, I love each one. They all add a different personality!


----------



## bakeacookie

amajoh said:


> Too cute!




Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Venessa84 said:


> Oooo, I love each one. They all add a different personality!




Thank you!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> So I'm ready to Spring into Summer with my Epi MM Neverfull in Lilas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651952
> 
> Along with the Zippy Wallet & Epi Multicolore Bag Charm. &#127802;&#127802;&#127802;



Tulip, excellent picture! You must love your corail NF when you bought her a sister in Lilas!
Congrats! The colour is really pretty! Great to added also a zippy to match! Everything is lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> Tulip, excellent picture! You must love your corail NF when you bought her a sister in Lilas!
> Congrats! The colour is really pretty! Great to added also a zippy to match! Everything is lovely!



I really do love these NF's in Epi!  Now if I could just locate the baby pink one.  Please PM me if you see one for sale!


----------



## clu13

I rarely use my bandeaus, but today was feeling like a bow was needed - leopard bandeau on my cassis speedy 30.


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> I rarely use my bandeaus, but today was feeling like a bow was needed - leopard bandeau on my cassis speedy 30.
> 
> View attachment 2655898



Love it clu!  I'm still loving that tile in your photo too.  You must love walking up those steps every day.  Gorgeous pairing today.


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Love it clu!  I'm still loving that tile in your photo too.  You must love walking up those steps every day.  Gorgeous pairing today.




Thank you so much honey! They lead up to my closet so it feels like my own private runway. People think I'm crazy for wanting my closet on another floor but it's like my own little apartment up there. 

I saw your post about the exotic - can't wait for that reveal!!!! You are on fire!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Thank you so much honey! They lead up to my closet so it feels like my own private runway. People think I'm crazy for wanting my closet on another floor but it's like my own little apartment up there.
> 
> I saw your post about the exotic - can't wait for that reveal!!!! You are on fire!



Well, it's on its way.  But I need to see it IRL.  This would be a Holy Grail type purchase.  Pink is my thing, and I heard through the grape vine that the price of exotics is going up, way up.


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Well, it's on its way.  But I need to see it IRL.  This would be a Holy Grail type purchase.  Pink is my thing, and I heard through the grape vine that the price of exotics is going up, way up.




I can only imagine - canvas went way up. I never thought I would see the day when a canvas bag exceeded $2000. I have not taken the exotic bag plunge though I do have shoes. And we had a custom hornback belt made for DH - I kind of like having that in my back pocket - if he gives me grief, I can always bring up the belt.


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> I can only imagine - canvas went way up. I never thought I would see the day when a canvas bag exceeded $2000. I have not taken the exotic bag plunge though I do have shoes. And we had a custom hornback belt made for DH - I kind of like having that in my back pocket - *if he gives me grief, I can always bring up the belt*.


   :lolots:

I could bring up all of the electronics we have in our house.  DH is out of control!


----------



## cheidel

clu13 said:


> I rarely use my bandeaus, but today was feeling like a bow was needed - leopard bandeau on my cassis speedy 30.
> 
> View attachment 2655898


Gorgeous, looks great together!!!


----------



## clu13

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, looks great together!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## cerezah

My LVoely speedy 35 with a silk scarf I bough from a trip to Beijing


----------



## bakeacookie

Indigo alma with my handmade charm from the ribbon and shrimp from petit h.


----------



## deb68nc

Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol




To me it is perfection!


----------



## clu13

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol




I like it!


----------



## coachgirl555

Perfect pair...


----------



## Tulip2

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but *I wonder if this is too much bling?* Lol



Oh dear deb - IMHO there can never be _too much bling_. :lolots:
I think it looks absolutely fabulous!  It coordinates perfectly with your Emp Speedy.  It's beautiful!


----------



## deb68nc

Tulip2 said:


> Oh dear deb - IMHO there can never be _too much bling_. :lolots:
> I think it looks absolutely fabulous!  It coordinates perfectly with your Emp Speedy.  It's beautiful!



Hahah...your so sweet....your my favorite person on the forum I love all the things you post!!!


----------



## Tulip2

deb68nc said:


> Hahah...your so sweet....your my favorite person on the forum I love all the things you post!!!



Oh Deb, what a sweet thing to say.  I enjoy your posts too!  You're so very very kind.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol



I think it looks nice..I have the same charm and use it on my empreinte bags...I don't think its too much at all.....I LVoe my facettes charm, its one of my favorites!


----------



## Tulip2

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it looks nice..I have the same charm and use it on my empreinte bags...I don't think its too much at all.....I LVoe my facettes charm, its one of my favorites!



+1 The facettes charm is really pretty.


----------



## Jltieman

I love my insolence charm on my DE Speedy B!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol




LVoe the charm!


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

I would love to put a charm or scarf on my new PM Neverfull but I'm scared. 
I think I ruined my PM bucket bag by putting a charm on it.
 


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

JeansNmyCloset said:


> I would love to put a charm or scarf on my new PM Neverfull but I'm scared.
> I think I ruined my PM bucket bag by putting a charm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


I am sorry to hear about your PM Bucket!

Would you mind describing how the charm might have ruined the bag?  I use charms and have wondered if (and how) they might damage the bags over time.

Thank you!


----------



## Damier Dme

Jltieman said:


> View attachment 2656709
> 
> 
> I love my insolence charm on my DE Speedy B!


Leopard and DE - great combo!!


----------



## amajoh

cerezah said:


> My LVoely speedy 35 with a silk scarf I bough from a trip to Beijing




Beautiful scarf! It looks so lovely on your Speedy.


----------



## amajoh

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2656360
> 
> 
> Indigo alma with my handmade charm from the ribbon and shrimp from petit h.




I love the little shrimp I keep seeing everywhere, and the way you've styled it on your Alma is just too cute!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I am sorry to hear about your PM Bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind describing how the charm might have ruined the bag?  I use charms and have wondered if (and how) they might damage the bags over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you, I truly love my PM Bucket.
When I started to carry it the straps weren't in bad shape. I think that just having the extra weight of something on the straps damaged them. Also the rivets weren't damaged. Now one of the rivets on the bag where the belt loop has separated. I don't think I can repair it. I will have to replace the bag. I didn't pay very much for the bag but it was a great size for me. I did carry it a lot. 
It was a pre-loved bag and I did a major rescue job to that bag because of the sticky linings on the Pouchette and the inside of the bag. I will be looking at spending a little more money when I'm ready to buy another...


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Vora7214

I put the cutie bear with the DE cles on my Speedy 30~^_^~ LOVE her 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vora7214

Here is it..I extend the strap on my vernis lexington fleurs pochette with my lovely crystal necklet! It's so pretty and matching to me eiei ~^_^~ 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vora7214

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## wee drop o bush

Vora7214 said:


> View attachment 2657057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




That is both ingenious and beautiful


----------



## Tulip2

Vora7214 said:


> View attachment 2657057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



This is gorgeous!  Your necklace matches your pouchette so  well, and it lengthens the strap.  Brilliant.


----------



## JC1Q84

Vora7214 said:


> View attachment 2657057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I like your bag! Lovely...


----------



## Vora7214

wee drop o bush said:


> That is both ingenious and beautiful




Thank you so much! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vora7214

Tulip2 said:


> This is gorgeous!  Your necklace matches your pouchette so  well, and it lengthens the strap.  Brilliant.




Thank you so much!  ~^_^~


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vora7214

JC1Q84 said:


> I like your bag! Lovely...




Thank you so much! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Evelyn63

This is one of my favorite threads  , such awesome ideas  them all. for sharing.


----------



## mrs moulds

My Petite Noe!


----------



## Bijans

Tralynn said:


> I just got this on yoggies closet for $325. Does anyone know the retail cost? Louis Vuitton Multicolor Goldtone Grelot Key Holder and Bag Charmhttp://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-goldtone-grelot-key-holder-and-bag-charm.html



I bought this charm I think in 2008 for 355 to wear on my galleria bag !


----------



## clu13

Kept the bandeau out for the anniversary vineyard/hiking weekend


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Kept the bandeau out for the anniversary vineyard/hiking weekend
> 
> View attachment 2657966



Happy Anniversary clu!  You're a woman after my own heart.  Red wine - check, beautiful LV handbag - check, lovely bandeau - check.

Another thing I really love is that wonderful trickling creek in the background.

Put your feet up, enjoy your vacay and again Happy Anniversary!  I'm nosey, how many years?


----------



## OCMomof3

A little bandeau love on my Artsy's 2nd day out:


----------



## nofrills

Evelyn63 said:


> This is one of my favorite threads  , such awesome ideas  them all. for sharing.



Best.  Avatar.  Ever.

Anywhere.


----------



## wee drop o bush

A Tropical Flowers Bandeau on my new SpeedyB 25 &#128150;


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Happy Anniversary clu!  You're a woman after my own heart.  Red wine - check, beautiful LV handbag - check, lovely bandeau - check.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I really love is that wonderful trickling creek in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Put your feet up, enjoy your vacay and again Happy Anniversary!  I'm nosey, how many years?




Wine makes everything better! We were drinking a blend that was formulated by the students at the nearby college. I thought that was kind of fun! Lucky 13 for us!


----------



## Rumbabird

clu13 said:


> Kept the bandeau out for the anniversary vineyard/hiking weekend
> 
> View attachment 2657966


The leopard bandeau looks so elegant on your bag.  Congrats on your anniversary.  Looks like it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Rumbabird

My Petit Noe with the damier aquarelle bandeau.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Rumbabird said:


> My Petit Noe with the damier aquarelle bandeau.




Wow!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I just realised that I forgot to include a picture in my last post :shame:


----------



## KatherineOxx

Here is my new Speedy B 30 with my initial keyring from a trip to Disneyland. I used a different keyring top so it threads through the bag, I'm too scared of scratching it with trying to thread a keyring around it!




I also really like the look of my Speedy with a Clés attached


----------



## KatherineOxx

I also have these old Paul's Boutique Charms from my Paul's Boutique bags (they were quite popular in the Uk at one point) 






I also have a limited edition Paul's Boutique bag that collaborated with Barbie, here is the charm that matched the bag!






I also have this Hello Kitty charm that was given to me by my mum a few years ago. I think it looks quite cute


----------



## Venessa84

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol


I think it looks perfect!


----------



## wee drop o bush

KatherineOxx said:


> View attachment 2660499
> 
> View attachment 2660500
> 
> 
> Here is my new Speedy B 30 with my initial keyring from a trip to Disneyland. I used a different keyring top so it threads through the bag, I'm too scared of scratching it with trying to thread a keyring around it!
> 
> View attachment 2660502
> 
> 
> *I also really like the look of my Speedy with a Clés attached*



So do I. Of all your charms the Clés is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Rumbabird

wee drop o bush said:


> I just realised that I forgot to include a picture in my last post :shame:
> View attachment 2660474
> 
> View attachment 2660475


That is simply adorable!  Love the colors on your bandeau.  Very summer-y.  Is that particular design still in the stores?


----------



## Rumbabird

KatherineOxx said:


> I also have these old Paul's Boutique Charms from my Paul's Boutique bags (they were quite popular in the Uk at one point)
> 
> View attachment 2660515
> 
> View attachment 2660516
> 
> 
> I also have a limited edition Paul's Boutique bag that collaborated with Barbie, here is the charm that matched the bag!
> 
> View attachment 2660521
> 
> View attachment 2660522
> 
> 
> I also have this Hello Kitty charm that was given to me by my mum a few years ago. I think it looks quite cute
> 
> View attachment 2660523
> View attachment 2660524


Your charms are so unique!  They certainly make your Speedy pop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Rumbabird said:


> That is simply adorable!  Love the colors on your bandeau.  Very summer-y.  Is that particular design still in the stores?




I bought the bandeau online so I'm not sure about the stores. I'm so glad I got the bandeau as well


----------



## Tulip2

Rumbabird said:


> My Petit Noe with the damier aquarelle bandeau.



This is gorgeous!  Beautiful accessory for your Noe.  Love it!


----------



## Tulip2

OCMomof3 said:


> A little bandeau love on my Artsy's 2nd day out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658086



Beautiful on your DA Artsy!  We're bandeau twins and I'm going to try that on one of my DA handbags.  Great idea!


----------



## Tulip2

Tis the season to carry my Emp Artsy in Neige.  The new larger Voyage Bandeau looks so pretty on her.  Also my Lily Strass Glitter sunnies.

A gift from DH wanted in on the fun too.  A very special Beatles pen 1965. It was a very nice birthday surprise.


I so love the Emp Artsy!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MommielovesLV

This is beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

Tulip2 said:


> Tis the season to carry my Emp Artsy in Neige.  The new larger Voyage Bandeau looks so pretty on her.  Also my Lily Strass Glitter sunnies.
> 
> A gift from DH wanted in on the fun too.  A very special Beatles pen 1965. It was a very nice birthday surprise.
> View attachment 2708139
> 
> I so love the Emp Artsy!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Lovely!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## CornishMon

Can any one tell me what Charm will fit around the Artsy ring?


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## CoralCat67

CornishMon said:


> Can any one tell me what Charm will fit around the Artsy ring?
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




Hi CornishMon, congrats again on your new Artsy in DA! I have the bee charm that fits perfectly around the thick ring of the Artsy, also have seen many of these bags adorned with Tapage charm. The ones that are designed with the larger rounder clasp seem to work well! The new Ivy charm also has this type of clasp design!


----------



## CornishMon

CoralCat67 said:


> Hi CornishMon, congrats again on your new Artsy in DA! I have the bee charm that fits perfectly around the thick ring of the Artsy, also have seen many of these bags adorned with Tapage charm. The ones that are designed with the larger rounder clasp seem to work well! The new Ivy charm also has this type of clasp design!




Thank you!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Nikki1015

Here's how I carry my artsy.


----------



## Nikki1015

Here's how I carry my Montaigne.


----------



## Nikki1015

Or sometimes like this.


----------



## Tulip2

Nikki1015 said:


> Here's how I carry my artsy.



Whoa that's gorgeous!  The Artsy is really one handbag that you can adorn in so many ways.   This color is beautiful!


----------



## Nikki1015

Tulip2 said:


> Whoa that's gorgeous!  The Artsy is really one handbag that you can adorn in so many ways.   This color is beautiful!


Thanks! It's the color Flamme and I love to carry her in the summer and fall.


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> Tis the season to carry my Emp Artsy in Neige.  The new larger Voyage Bandeau looks so pretty on her.  Also my Lily Strass Glitter sunnies.
> 
> A gift from DH wanted in on the fun too.  A very special Beatles pen 1965. It was a very nice birthday surprise.
> View attachment 2708139
> 
> I so love the Emp Artsy!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



That is a lovely birthday surprise artyhat:

Arsty in Negie is stunning! Love it with your pretty new bandeau


----------



## LitGeek

Nikki1015 said:


> Here's how I carry my Montaigne.



Love it with the Leopard Bandeau  Your Artsy also looks lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> Tis the season to carry my Emp Artsy in Neige.  The new larger Voyage Bandeau looks so pretty on her.  Also my Lily Strass Glitter sunnies.
> 
> A gift from DH wanted in on the fun too.  A very special Beatles pen 1965. It was a very nice birthday surprise.
> View attachment 2708139
> 
> I so love the Emp Artsy!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





CornishMon said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Awe thanks.
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki





LitGeek said:


> That is a lovely birthday surprise artyhat:
> 
> Arsty in Negie is stunning! Love it with your pretty new bandeau



When I got the bandeau I knew it would go on the Artsy and other larger type handbags.

DH finds it a bit hard to surprise me, but he did a good job with the Beatles pen.


----------



## emms2381

Hermes camails twilly with da nf... xx


----------



## miss_chiff

Love that hermes scarf! I had popped over to the hermes scarf sub forum and thought it best I leave quickly as they were all so enticing!! Enjoy!


----------



## emms2381

Ahh thanks. .. haha I am currently wearing as a head band - amazing how many compliments I get x thanks


----------



## msbellachanel

wee drop o bush said:


> I just realised that I forgot to include a picture in my last post :shame:
> View attachment 2660474
> 
> View attachment 2660475



Love your scarf and speedy together! Such a pretty combo!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Thank you, I truly love my PM Bucket.
> When I started to carry it the straps weren't in bad shape. I think that just having the extra weight of something on the straps damaged them. Also the rivets weren't damaged. Now one of the rivets on the bag where the belt loop has separated. I don't think I can repair it. I will have to replace the bag. I didn't pay very much for the bag but it was a great size for me. I did carry it a lot.
> It was a pre-loved bag and I did a major rescue job to that bag because of the sticky linings on the Pouchette and the inside of the bag. I will be looking at spending a little more money when I'm ready to buy another...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


Wow! Thanks for letting me know.  I will keep that in mind when I use bag charms in the future and maybe not use them every time I carry a bag or at least rotate sides if possible.

It's sad when beloved bags start to wear.

Also, I am sorry it took me so long to reply.  I don't know how to find out when someone has responded to one of my posts.  I wonder how many responses I have missed!


----------



## Nikki1015

LitGeek said:


> Love it with the Leopard Bandeau  Your Artsy also looks lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## MainlyBailey

New charm- being modeled on my brea GM. The rimy epi charm in rouge!


----------



## katiel00

mzhurshie said:


> New charm- being modeled on my brea GM. The rimy epi charm in rouge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714424
> View attachment 2714425




Wow I love the color contrast!! Beautiful


----------



## Tulip2

mzhurshie said:


> New charm- being modeled on my brea GM. The rimy epi charm in rouge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714424
> View attachment 2714425



  This is fantastic!  Looks great on your Epi Brea.  I don't see them on the website yet.  The color is beautiful!  Big congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

mzhurshie said:


> New charm- being modeled on my brea GM. The rimy epi charm in rouge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714424
> View attachment 2714425


I am really loving this charm and it looks amazing on your Brea!


----------



## TIFFINEE

beautiful bags ladies


----------



## TIFFINEE

really lovely


----------



## katiel00

I got my new bandeau  not a bad bow for a first timer (If I don't say so myself!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And with her big sister (adorned with a key ring chain)


----------



## Nikki1015

Tulip2 said:


> Whoa that's gorgeous!  The Artsy is really one handbag that you can adorn in so many ways.   This color is beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Teej2703

Oh my goodness! My bags appear to be a bit boring compared to these! This is my first PF post and I'm so excited to have found like minded Louis lovers to talk bags with!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

My charm happily at home on DE Speedy, did try it on Neverfull GM but it never looked quite right


----------



## techprincesse

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.



Sorry I'm a lurker/newbie but what bag is this?


----------



## katiel00

techprincesse said:


> Sorry I'm a lurker/newbie but what bag is this?


 
Hello,

It's a Verona MM


----------



## OSURxTN

katiel00 said:


> I got my new bandeau  not a bad bow for a first timer (If I don't say so myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718238
> 
> 
> And with her big sister (adorned with a key ring chain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718239



That looks fabulous!  You tie a great bow


----------



## techprincesse

katiel00 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's a Verona MM



Thank you so much! Never seen this one before irl or online!


----------



## for3v3rz

techprincesse said:


> Sorry I'm a lurker/newbie but what bag is this?



Is a Verona MM


----------



## Tulip2

katiel00 said:


> I got my new bandeau  not a bad bow for a first timer (If I don't say so myself!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718238
> 
> 
> And with her big sister (adorned with a key ring chain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718239



Wow that's one great bow tie!  I aspire to have a bow that looks that good!


----------



## Anigmapr

The pouf might be overkill but I love it!!


----------



## Tulip2

Anigmapr said:


> View attachment 2731276
> 
> 
> The pouf might be overkill but I love it!!



No no its wonderful!  I love the Monogram charm and the puffy puffy cutie!  It really adds something to your Speedy.  I love to see something different and you did really good!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2732584



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OCMomof3

Gorgeous, Cornish Mom!!!


----------



## Tulip2

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2732584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Don't you just love this charm?  It lets the beauty of the handbag show through, it's light weight and just simply lovely!  Big congrats!


----------



## CornishMon

Tulip2 said:


> Don't you just love this charm?  It lets the beauty of the handbag show through, it's light weight and just simply lovely!  Big congrats!




Yes and more than I really expected since I ordered online.  It is wonderful and yes does not take anything away from the bag.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## annilynedr

Tried out something a lol different today.  Must say,  I liked how it turned out:



I call it a chain bandeau &#128536;


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

annilynedr said:


> Tried out something a lol different today.  Must say,  I liked how it turned out:
> View attachment 2735032
> 
> 
> I call it a chain bandeau &#128536;



I like it too! Looks great


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Speedy B feels brand new today with the beautiful Balloon charm on it.


----------



## ElisiaKay

I got this Juicy Couture charm for dressing up a black wallet I bought, but I only carried it for 2 weeks before I got another wallet. I picked the dinosaur because my son is obsessed with dinosaurs and I thought the details are pretty amazing. 

So today when I took my Speedy out, I tried putting it on the zipper where the lock goes. Then I realized the gold actually matched with the gold hardware perfectly, and that the hook is actually big enough to hook through both zipper pulls for extra security (not that I would do it but I thought it is rather handy)


----------



## amajoh

ElisiaKay said:


> I got this Juicy Couture charm for dressing up a black wallet I bought, but I only carried it for 2 weeks before I got another wallet. I picked the dinosaur because my son is obsessed with dinosaurs and I thought the details are pretty amazing.
> 
> So today when I took my Speedy out, I tried putting it on the zipper where the lock goes. Then I realized the gold actually matched with the gold hardware perfectly, and that the hook is actually big enough to hook through both zipper pulls for extra security (not that I would do it but I thought it is rather handy)



So precious! What a sweet way to think about your son all day.


----------



## RasberryLV

My speedy B25 DE with pink balloon charm + fur ball from Samantha Vega. 
I love to dress up with little pop colour as I think DE print looks too dark on me.


----------



## ctaoism

ElisiaKay said:


> I got this Juicy Couture charm for dressing up a black wallet I bought, but I only carried it for 2 weeks before I got another wallet. I picked the dinosaur because my son is obsessed with dinosaurs and I thought the details are pretty amazing.
> 
> So today when I took my Speedy out, I tried putting it on the zipper where the lock goes. Then I realized the gold actually matched with the gold hardware perfectly, and that the hook is actually big enough to hook through both zipper pulls for extra security (not that I would do it but I thought it is rather handy)


Awww that is so cute! Reminded me of Peppa Pig's brother, George. And what a great idea, now I'll be on the lookout for a Hello Kitty charm for my little girl.


----------



## Tulip2

RasberryLV said:


> My speedy B25 DE with pink balloon charm + fur ball from Samantha Vega.
> I love to dress up with little pop colour as I think DE print looks too dark on me.



Very pretty!  I really like the pink balloon with the fur ball.  Beautiful.


----------



## RasberryLV

Tulip2 said:


> Very pretty!  I really like the pink balloon with the fur ball.  Beautiful.



Thank You &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Fashionlvoer

My beautiful Alma Pomme D'Amour


----------



## LVLux

RasberryLV said:


> My speedy B25 DE with pink balloon charm + fur ball from Samantha Vega.
> I love to dress up with little pop colour as I think DE print looks too dark on me.


Adorbs-love the fur ball too!


----------



## LitGeek

Fashionlvoer said:


> View attachment 2746192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Alma Pomme D'Amour



Perfect charm for your gorgeous Pomme Alma!


----------



## Pavla

Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm


----------



## RasberryLV

LVLux said:


> Adorbs-love the fur ball too!



Thank You&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; I love fur ball so much!


----------



## RasberryLV

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399



Gorgeous!!!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## RasberryLV

Fashionlvoer said:


> View attachment 2746192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Alma Pomme D'Amour



Pretty! Looks like PM size...


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399



Oh Pavla that's a gorgeous combo!  It's perfect on your lovely Trevi PM.  That Balloon Charm is just so fabulous!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Oh Pavla that's a gorgeous combo!  It's perfect on your lovely Trevi PM.  That Balloon Charm is just so fabulous!



Thank you, Tulip!
I haven't used Trevi for two years, but thanks to the lovely Balloon charm I started wearing her again


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> Thank you, Tulip!
> I haven't used Trevi for two years, but thanks to the lovely Balloon charm I started wearing her again



This is exactly why I love LV.  They come out with a beautiful purse charm and you bring out your Trevi to adorn her with it!  I think the Trevi is such a lovely handbag.  Just like the Fountain, it's gorgeous!


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399


What a lovely combination!


----------



## Mauree

RasberryLV said:


> My speedy B25 DE with pink balloon charm + fur ball from Samantha Vega.
> I love to dress up with little pop colour as I think DE print looks too dark on me.


Hi,I love the Pom Pom is it LV and if so what is it called and are they still available.So cute x


----------



## Mauree

Mauree said:


> Hi,I love the Pom Pom is it LV and if so what is it called and are they still available.So cute x


Hi,Silly me just noticed its SV x


----------



## Posh girl

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399


Gorgeous.....


----------



## Posh girl

Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...


----------



## RasberryLV

Posh girl said:


> Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...



Pretty girls all dressed up by mummy :o


----------



## peachy pink

K.H.LVoe said:


> Speedy B feels brand new today with the beautiful Balloon charm on it.


 i love the baloon design so much


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399



Gorgeous!  They sure are clever at LV - I almost want to go buy a DE bag just so I could get the DE charm for it. 



Posh girl said:


> Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...



Very nice!



peachy pink said:


> i love the baloon design so much



Thank you, me too.


----------



## Tulip2

Posh girl said:


> Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...



Hey Posh.  Love these!  You really are a Posh Girl!


----------



## Posh girl

RasberryLV said:


> Pretty girls all dressed up by mummy :o


Yessssss, they are ready to hit the town.....


----------



## Posh girl

Why thank you Hun....


----------



## Posh girl

Tulip2 said:


> Hey Posh.  Love these!  You really are a Posh Girl!


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Posh girl

Pavla said:


> Trevi PM today with Air Ballon bag charm
> View attachment 2746399


Absolutely Gorgeous..... I love the ballon charm.....


----------



## Pavla

Posh girl said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous..... I love the ballon charm.....


Thanks!


RasberryLV said:


> Gorgeous!!!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


Thank you!



LitGeek said:


> What a lovely combination!


 Thanks, LitGeek! I enjoyed this combo



Posh girl said:


> Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...


Love your adorned bags!



K.H.LVoe said:


> Gorgeous!  They sure are clever at LV - I almost want to go buy a DE bag just so I could get the DE charm for it.



Yes, Trevi is my one and only DE bag, wasn´t used for two years, but I have to use her now when I have this gorgeous charm


----------



## peachy pink

Posh girl said:


> Here are a couple of my girls all dolled up...


 last one is my fave so pretty!


----------



## Tulip2

I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;


----------



## annilynedr

I need to be talked off the ledge... I'm contemplating selling 90% of my charms and bandeaus to make room for a new bag... I'm using this thread to see if it'll motivate me to keep them!


----------



## Posh girl

Tulip2 said:


> Hey Posh.  Love these!  You really are a Posh Girl!


Thank you so much hun......


----------



## Posh girl

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;


This is so feminine, pretty and soft.  I love it....


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;



Beauitful!!!  It looks so sweet with the white MC pieces! Congrats on finding the Rose Clair! Enjoy!!!


----------



## peachy pink

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#55357;&#56411;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56845;


 I am not a MC fan. But I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Neverfull, this is beyond beautiful!


----------



## midnitee

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;




Beautiful! I love everything!


----------



## annilynedr




----------



## lliannalovesLV

The little one


----------



## Perplexed

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;



I am in LOVE!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;




Love love love your combo! Sooooo much, Tulip! The white MC goes so perfectly with RC colour! Huge congrats on such a lovel NF and forth addition to your quartette


----------



## peachy pink

lliannalovesLV said:


> The little one



its such a pretty pic!!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Tulip2 said:


> I finally found her! My Rose Clair Epi Neverfull MM with White Multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but I'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> It's still very hot here on the Gulf Coast so I can get away carrying a Spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;



OMG! I love the Rose Clair Epi! Tulip you are my LV idol!  I feel another wild goose chase in my future! So pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

My Epi Neverfull ...


----------



## peachy pink

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi Neverfull ...



epi bags just have this special something to me.


----------



## Tulip2

lliannalovesLV said:


> The little one



Oh this is gorgeous!  What little charm is that?  It looks great on your DA.  I'm in love.


----------



## Tulip2

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi Neverfull ...



Oh, this is fabulous!  Figue is one of my favorite Epi colors.  Love the matching charm with her too!

Your photography is gorgeous!  I hope I can get one of these before they're all gone.  :doggie:


----------



## lliannalovesLV

Tulip2 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!  What little charm is that?  It looks great on your DA.  I'm in love.


Thank you. It is just a cheap charm I picked up from Amazon UK.


----------



## RasberryLV

tulip2 said:


> i finally found her! My rose clair epi neverfull mm with white multicolore accessories.  It took some time & a bit of cleaning effort but i'm so thrilled to have her. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2747946
> 
> it's still very hot here on the gulf coast so i can get away carrying a spring handbag for quite a bit longer. &#128091;&#128515;&#128525;


soooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeetttt!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Tulip2

lliannalovesLV said:


> Thank you. It is just a cheap charm I picked up from Amazon UK.


Thanks!!!  I'm going to go try and find it!  Sometimes you see something and you just know it is for you?  I totally need this pink crystal charm!


----------



## coachgirl555

peachy pink said:


> epi bags just have this special something to me.


 They do to me also.. ! So pretty!


Tulip2 said:


> Oh, this is fabulous!  Figue is one of my favorite Epi colors.  Love the matching charm with her too!
> 
> Your photography is gorgeous!  I hope I can get one of these before they're all gone.  :doggie:


 Thanks... ! I hope you can get one also...


----------



## LitGeek

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi Neverfull ...


Lovely!!!


----------



## chowlover2

My HG Bal 2005 Rouge Theatre!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Guccissima Love

Here's my Alma BB Epi in Indigo with a Mont Blanc Cool Blue key chain / charm


----------



## coachgirl555

LitGeek said:


> Lovely!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## peachy pink

You can see my bandeau and luggage tag a little in this one.


----------



## peachy pink

this pic is much better for accessories


----------



## Posh girl

My Keepall 45 all dressed up


----------



## monkeechu

First time ever "embellishing" my handbag!  Best < $100 LV purchase ever!  Need advice though.  Is it better on the zipper pull? Or on the handle?


----------



## Tulip2

Posh girl said:


> My Keepall 45 all dressed up



This is so preeeety Posh!  I love your adornments on your Keepall.


----------



## Tulip2

monkeechu said:


> First time ever "embellishing" my handbag!  Best < $100 LV purchase ever!  Need advice though.  Is it better on the zipper pull? Or on the handle?



This is just wonderful!  I love those luggage tags and your Patina matches perfectly!  I personally like it on the handle.  Just MHO.  Where do you like it best?  That's what really matters.


----------



## chowlover2

2012 Hamilton Bordeaux Balenciaga with Juicy Charms.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Tulip2

I just LVoe my Soft Lockits!  Here she is in Fuchsia  with a simple Retro Flower a Bandeau.


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> I just LVoe my Soft Lockits!  Here she is in Fuchsia  with a simple Retro Flower a Bandeau.
> View attachment 2767184



Beautiful combination, Tulip!!


----------



## smudleybear

Tulip2 said:


> I just LVoe my Soft Lockits!  Here she is in Fuchsia  with a simple Retro Flower a Bandeau.
> View attachment 2767184


Sexy.....


----------



## ArmyWife12

My speedy 35 with my Juicy Couture Halloween fob!!


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> I just LVoe my Soft Lockits!  Here she is in Fuchsia  with a simple Retro Flower a Bandeau.
> View attachment 2767184



Whoopsie - that's supposed to say Framboise!


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> I just LVoe my Soft Lockits!  Here she is in Fuchsia  with a simple Retro Flower a Bandeau.
> View attachment 2767184


Lovely!


----------



## candysheree

peachy pink said:


> this pic is much better for accessories




I love your speedy, your pics actually inspired me to get a classic speedy, and later ad a strap if I need to!


----------



## LadyR

My Speedy 30 in DA along with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Rose Pistache, at the beach on a Summery Autumn day last week.   Love this thread too!


----------



## LadyR

And here's my Totally MM in Mono with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Pivoine Violet sitting pretty at my work station.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyR said:


> And here's my Totally MM in Mono with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Pivoine Violet sitting pretty at my work station.




Beautiful LadyR! Gorgeous choice of scarves. And you tie the most beautiful bows ever!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LadyR

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful LadyR! Gorgeous choice of scarves. And you tie the most beautiful bows ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Awww, Thanks so very much,  chowlover2 - so glad you like them - you made my day!  Takes a little while to tie, but I enjoy putting them on.  And love seeing the other creations here as well!


----------



## Miss Krys

LadyR said:


> And here's my Totally MM in Mono with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Pivoine Violet sitting pretty at my work station.


How do you tie your bows? They are gorgeous! Whenever I try to do this my bag looks like its just been condemned to swing at the gallows on a Monday


----------



## Tulip2

LadyR said:


> My Speedy 30 in DA along with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Rose Pistache, at the beach on a Summery Autumn day last week.   Love this thread too!



Oh my this is just gorgeous!  The Speedy, the Bandeau and the Beach!  Love it all.  Especially the way you tie your bows.  I can only aspire to make a bow that looks like that!  

Alas, I will keep trying...


----------



## Tulip2

Miss Krys said:


> How do you tie your bows? They are gorgeous! Whenever I try to do this my bag looks like its just been condemned to swing at the gallows on a Monday



:lolots:


----------



## LadyR

Miss Krys said:


> How do you tie your bows? They are gorgeous! Whenever I try to do this my bag looks like its just been condemned to swing at the gallows on a Monday


Thanks so much,  Miss Krys - and that last line is too funny!  Believe me, it takes a few tries to get it right, but I try to fold the bandeau in half lengthwise before tying.  After tying, I flare out the ends.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LadyR

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my this is just gorgeous!  The Speedy, the Bandeau and the Beach!  Love it all.  Especially the way you tie your bows.  I can only aspire to make a bow that looks like that!
> 
> Alas, I will keep trying...


Tulip2, thanks so very much! That's so sweet! Check my reply to Miss Krys and hope it helps!


----------



## inlovewbags

My speedy 30


----------



## stephmorris11

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2732584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Does anyone have a picture of this beautiful charm hanging on a bag?


----------



## inlovewbags

It's a beautiful charm!


----------



## chowlover2

My Bal Vert Lichen with Juicy charm.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Tulip2

stephmorris11 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this beautiful charm hanging on a bag?




Here's a couple!






These are 2 of the S/S release of the Epi Neverfull MM.


----------



## stephmorris11

Thank you Tulip, it looks amazing on your gorgeous bags.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Are the LV bandeaus long enough to properly cover a handle on a keepall?  Has anyone been able to use an Hermes twilly to wrap a keepall handle? I'll be ordering online and can't pop into an LV boutique. TIA!


----------



## LouisV76

my new charm


----------



## monkeechu

LouisV76 said:


> my new charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772547



So pretty! It matches perfectly!


----------



## OCMomof3

LouisV76 said:


> my new charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772547



Your charm is beautiful!  But man, that Speedy!


----------



## LouisV76

monkeechu said:


> So pretty! It matches perfectly!




thank you!&#128536; very happy to get it!&#128522;


----------



## LouisV76

OCMomof3 said:


> Your charm is beautiful!  But man, that Speedy!




my fav. bag - love her so much!&#128525; thanks a bunch!&#128536;


----------



## chowlover2

LouisV76 said:


> my new charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772547




Gorgeous bag and charm!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LouisV76

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous bag and charm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




thanks so much!&#128536;


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LouisV76 said:


> my new charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772547




Oooohhhh . . . gorgeous set!

Would you please let me know if your Emp Speedy is a 30 or a 25? Also, is the color aube?  (I am not as knowledgeable about the Empreinte line.) Thank you!


----------



## LouisV76

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Oooohhhh . . . gorgeous set!
> 
> Would you please let me know if your Emp Speedy is a 30 or a 25? Also, is the color aube?  (I am not as knowledgeable about the Empreinte line.) Thank you!




thanks so much!&#128536;
it's a 25! the color is called grenat and was released for last christmas as LE&#128522;


----------



## Oryx816

Stunning combo!  Love the Grenat!


----------



## LouisV76

Oryx816 said:


> Stunning combo!  Love the Grenat!




thank you very much!&#128536;


----------



## Jadore LV

Here's my Tapage bag charm on my Speedy B 30 DE. My lock is a bit tarnished though  Have to buy some Brasso soon :doggie: Lovin' everyone's adornments!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LouisV76 said:


> thanks so much!&#128536;
> it's a 25! the color is called grenat and was released for last christmas as LE&#128522;



Oh, ok, thank you!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## LouisV76

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Oh, ok, thank you!  It is gorgeous!




it really is a special color IMO and changes in different lights. thanks again!&#128536;


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Tulip2 said:


> Here's a couple!
> View attachment 2771779
> 
> View attachment 2771780
> 
> View attachment 2771782
> 
> These are 2 of the S/S release of the Epi Neverfull MM.



So lovely and feminine! The charms goes so well with soft pastel colors. 



Jadore LV said:


> Here's my Tapage bag charm on my Speedy B 30 DE. My lock is a bit tarnished though  Have to buy some Brasso soon :doggie: Lovin' everyone's adornments!



Wow! Your speedy looks absolutely gorgeous in this photo!


----------



## Jadore LV

K.H.LVoe said:


> Wow! Your speedy looks absolutely gorgeous in this photo!


Thank you K.H.LVoe!


----------



## DOVELV

Jadore LV said:


> Here's my Tapage bag charm on my Speedy B 30 DE. My lock is a bit tarnished though  Have to buy some Brasso soon :doggie: Lovin' everyone's adornments!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jadore LV

DOVELV said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks DOVELV!


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Here's a couple!
> View attachment 2771779
> 
> View attachment 2771780
> 
> View attachment 2771782
> 
> These are 2 of the S/S release of the Epi Neverfull MM.




oh my gosh - TDF!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tulip2

LouisV76 said:


> oh my gosh - TDF!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Awe thanks!  Even though the NF's have a little bit of silver hardware I found that the Ivy Charm works well anyway.

Plus, the Ivy is a light weight charm and that's really nice.


----------



## EmDayRe

My Large Noe decorated with my Limited Edition Rayures Coeurs coin purse


----------



## chowlover2

EmDayRe said:


> View attachment 2773712
> View attachment 2773713
> 
> My Large Noe decorated with my Limited Edition Rayures Coeurs coin purse




I love that! I have a large Noe as well and never thought to bling her out, thank you for the wonderful idea!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Awe thanks!  Even though the NF's have a little bit of silver hardware I found that the Ivy Charm works well anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the Ivy is a light weight charm and that's really nice.




that silver is so tiny that it don't bothers at all! love your epi neverfulls!!&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## EmDayRe

chowlover2 said:


> I love that! I have a large Noe as well and never thought to bling her out, thank you for the wonderful idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




Lol no problem..I don't know how else to use my coin purse


----------



## nailgirl70

CornishMon said:


> Love this one just received today!
> View attachment 2652305
> View attachment 2652307
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



May I ask where this charm is from? Love it!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

It was from the 2012 Valentine's Day collection


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

EmDayRe said:


> View attachment 2773712
> View attachment 2773713
> 
> My Large Noe decorated with my Limited Edition Rayures Coeurs coin purse


I want to bring mine out to play now! Coin purse twins


----------



## inlovewbags

In sooo in love: -)


----------



## EmDayRe

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I want to bring mine out to play now! Coin purse twins


 
  How do you use yours?


----------



## coachgirl555

I am in love with my new pair...!
Infini Artsy & Ivy Charm


----------



## inlovewbags

coachgirl555 said:


> I am in love with my new pair...!
> Infini Artsy & Ivy Charm



Stunning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

inlovewbags said:


> Stunning!!!! Congrats!


 
Thank-You!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

EmDayRe said:


> How do you use yours?


Beauty samples, hair ties, anything mini sized and easily lost in a purse goes in there.


----------



## chowlover2

The LV ladies are killing it with charms, I have to bring some Bal in to represent!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My fav everyday bag, beat up and distressed, just like me today,LOL!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## bakeacookie

^ That's because it's in the LV subforum. Hence all the LV bags. 




My Alma PM with Radley puppies.


----------



## chowlover2

bakeacookie said:


> ^ That's because it's in the LV subforum. Hence all the LV bags.
> 
> View attachment 2776883
> 
> 
> My Alma PM with Radley puppies.




I'm so Sorry Bakeacookie, I fell into your thread and loved seeing all your bags + charms, didn't even realize it was a LV forum. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## bakeacookie

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so Sorry Bakeacookie, I fell into your thread and loved seeing all your bags + charms, didn't even realize it was a LV forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




No worries! Your charm and Bal is still adorable!  just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## rfulinara75




----------



## geminij

Lilylovelv said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2503061
> View attachment 2503062
> View attachment 2503063


Pretty!


----------



## geminij

annilynedr said:


> View attachment 2749160


Love this leather charm, I saw it in store yesterday. Is it new?


----------



## Possum

Having a little bit if fun with my new Fendi Bug!


----------



## nailgirl70

I'm loving all the different options! I'm on a hunt for a Leopard print bandeau to try out on my looping mm.


----------



## Tulip2

Possum said:


> Having a little bit if fun with my new Fendi Bug!



Hehe, this is so cute Possum.  I missed it some how.  That Fendi Bug is adorable!


----------



## Deborah1986

Possum said:


> Having a little bit if fun with my new Fendi Bug!



_that bag ! _


----------



## nerual13

Possum said:


> Having a little bit if fun with my new Fendi Bug!



I soooo want a Fendi bug!! Must wait a bit though, just bought a bag...


----------



## Louisgyal37

I just purchased this MK charm today in Macy's if anyone is interested. If u use your Macy's card, u get $10 off.


----------



## Possum

Tulip2 said:


> Hehe, this is so cute Possum.  I missed it some how.  That Fendi Bug is adorable!


Thankyou Tulip2! So far I have just "played" with it at home ... I'm working up to taking him out in public!!! 



Deborah1986 said:


> _that bag ! _


Thankyou Deb!!! 



nerual13 said:


> I soooo want a Fendi bug!! Must wait a bit though, just bought a bag...


I hope you can get one soon nerual13! 



Louisgyal37 said:


> I just purchased this MK charm today in Macy's if anyone is interested. If u use your Macy's card, u get $10 off.


These little fur charms are great! Congrats Louisgyal37!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Lovely combos, everyone!

My speedy b sisters with their balloon charms.


----------



## Tulip2

K.H.LVoe said:


> Lovely combos, everyone!
> 
> My speedy b sisters with their balloon charms.



Gorgeous.  I never get tired of seeing the Balloon Charms.  I wish they would have done more in the Balloons.  Oh well, you're lucky to have them both.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous.  I never get tired of seeing the Balloon Charms.  I wish they would have done more in the Balloons.  Oh well, you're lucky to have them both.



Thank you, Tulip!  Same here, I just love these balloons. In a way I'm almost glad they didn't do a whole range of items, because I might have gone completely balloon crazy and got them all. But I'm so happy I found the pink charm.


----------



## Tulip2

K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you, Tulip!  Same here, I just love these balloons. In a way I'm almost glad they didn't do a whole range of items, because* I might have gone completely balloon crazy* and got them all. But I'm so happy I found the pink charm.



  I'm with you, I would have gone Balloon crazy - no doubt about it.  Hehe LV did us a favor.


----------



## simplyhappy

Louisgyal37 said:


> I just purchased this MK charm today in Macy's if anyone is interested. If u use your Macy's card, u get $10 off.




Woohoo thanks for the tip! I couldn't get to Macy's last night but will look today. I've wanted a fur ball for my Speedy, but was trying to look for a non-metal attachment in fear it would scratch the bag's metal. Does anyone find that this happens? I know a lot of people add bag charms so maybe I'm overly worried about that. Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyGal

I have wanted an animal bag charm for ages! I got this little guy today


----------



## Tulip2

_Lee said:


> I have wanted an animal bag charm for ages! I got this little guy today



This little doggie is so cute.  Love it on DA.  It's exciting to finally get something you've wanted for a long time.  Nice.


----------



## Louisgyal37

_Lee said:


> I have wanted an animal bag charm for ages! I got this little guy today


Too cute!!! I'd be ecstatic if I can find a black toy poodle charm!!!


----------



## DorotheaLam

Trying out on my new epi noe. Initially bought this bandeau for my brea


----------



## DorotheaLam

On Brea


----------



## luvspurses

_Lee said:


> I have wanted an animal bag charm for ages! I got this little guy today


may i ask where you got your doggie charm? it looks just like our beloved angel who we lost last month after 12.5 years. i miss her so much, but that's another story for another thread : ( . would love to know where you found it.


----------



## ScottyGal

luvspurses said:


> may i ask where you got your doggie charm? it looks just like our beloved angel who we lost last month after 12.5 years. i miss her so much, but that's another story for another thread : ( . would love to know where you found it.



So sorry to hear that - big hugs  I cannot imagine what that must feel like.. Do not know how I'll cope the day that any of my furry babies pass  

It's by a brand called Mantaray and I got it from Debenhams (it was only £8 ), here's the link http://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_093010326294_-1


----------



## luvspurses

_Lee said:


> So sorry to hear that - big hugs  I cannot imagine what that must feel like.. Do not know how I'll cope the day that any of my furry babies pass
> 
> It's by a brand called Mantaray and I got it from Debenhams (it was only £8 ), here's the link http://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_093010326294_-1


thank you so much for the kind words and the info


----------



## ScottyGal

Louisgyal37 said:


> Too cute!!! I'd be ecstatic if I can find a black toy poodle charm!!!





Tulip2 said:


> This little doggie is so cute.  Love it on DA.  It's exciting to finally get something you've wanted for a long time.  Nice.



Thanks - I couldn't resist its cuteness


----------



## g41girl

Can anyone remember the post where a brown/cream Laduree macaroon bag charm was on a DE speedy ?  It was posted at the end of last week ?


----------



## Tulip2

g41girl said:


> Can anyone remember the post where a brown/cream Laduree macaroon bag charm was on a DE speedy ?  It was posted at the end of last week ?



I don't recall it.  Try doing a search for "Laduree".  Search for "Posts".  That will bring up a list and you can browse from there.  Hopefully you can find it!


----------



## Venessa84

g41girl said:


> Can anyone remember the post where a brown/cream Laduree macaroon bag charm was on a DE speedy ?  It was posted at the end of last week ?



Becked posted hers in the bag charm club. For whatever reason I can't upload pics today.  I've attached the link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-bag-charm-club-103648-213.html


----------



## g41girl

Venessa84 said:


> Becked posted hers in the bag charm club. For whatever reason I can't upload pics today.  I've attached the link.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-bag-charm-club-103648-213.html




Great - I've found it !


----------



## Tulip2

I just couldn't resist Fluffy in Red. She looks quite nice on my Noir Pallas MM but I believe she will adorn many of my Handbags too! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




What a pop of color!


----------



## Tulip2

I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


I like it. &#128515;


----------



## Oryx816

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;




Oooooh!  So pretty!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;




LOVE the fluffy!!! And of course everything else with it!


----------



## Tulip2

Oryx816 said:


> Oooooh!  So pretty!





PursePassionLV said:


> LOVE the fluffy!!! And of course everything else with it!



Thanks y'all.  Neige in November?  Why not?  It's a bit out of the box even for me, but Red Fluffy looks so good on her.


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;



This is a beautiful picture! Love the combo of Neige Artsy with your red goodies! 
It reminds me I should start wearing my Pomme Zippy - I use the Rose Indien in summer and Pomme in winter  And emp Aurore when I have mood for her  
Congrats, Tulip! Your goodies in the picture are all to die for!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;




This combo looks amazing!!!


----------



## Tulip2

Lilylovelv said:


> This combo looks amazing!!!



Awe thanks Lily!  It put a smile on my face today.  I even wore a top with some red in it and my Red Debbie Flats too.  Hey - it's Friday!  Yay!


----------



## Pavla

I love Swing bag charm on Artsy. Here is my combo


----------



## Elise.J

Pavla said:


> I love Swing bag charm on Artsy. Here is my combo
> View attachment 2801008



Love it


----------



## Aryel

Here's my one and only bag charm. I used my DD's Gymboree hair tie and wrapped it around a LV key chain that I had used to extend a strap on my mono pouchette. I think it looks pretty cute on my Emp Speedy, lol.


----------



## llpalmtree

Aryel said:


> Here's my one and only bag charm. I used my DD's Gymboree hair tie and wrapped it around a LV key chain that I had used to extend a strap on my mono pouchette. I think it looks pretty cute on my Emp Speedy, lol.


Great idea. Looks really cute.


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## Aryel

llpalmtree said:


> Great idea. Looks really cute.


Thanks. I'm glad mt daughter didn't realize her hair tie has been used.


----------



## Pavla

Elise.J said:


> Love it


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> I love Swing bag charm on Artsy. Here is my combo
> View attachment 2801008



Looks great on your Artsy.  The Artsy needs a larger bag charm or bandeau IMO.   Very nice!


----------



## Tulip2

LVBagLady said:


>



Love this little giraffe!  Very sweet.


----------



## Tulip2

Aryel said:


> Here's my one and only bag charm. I used my DD's Gymboree hair tie and wrapped it around a LV key chain that I had used to extend a strap on my mono pouchette. I think it looks pretty cute on my Emp Speedy, lol.



Really cute on your Speedy.  That's thinking out of the box.  Love it.


----------



## gen_LV

has anyone seen an Artsy with a (custom) looping chain charms?


----------



## Tulip2

Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Aryel

Tulip2 said:


> Really cute on your Speedy.  That's thinking out of the box.  Love it.


Thanks! After spending big bucks on my speedy, I had to go creative with my bag charm.


----------



## Aryel

Tulip2 said:


> Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2801829


Your bag and the bandeau are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Pavla said:


> I love Swing bag charm on Artsy. Here is my combo
> View attachment 2801008




Love it!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lilylovelv

Tulip2 said:


> Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2801829




Absolutely adorable!!!&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## gen_LV

my artsy with my new pandora charms bracelets....  just curious on how this combo will look like...


----------



## gen_LV

or maybe this way...???


----------



## gen_LV

or this way....?


----------



## Mailai

Does anyone have any info about this bag charm? I have been waiting for a while for a round canvas charm like this but I can't see the illustrations TIA


----------



## kkaate

Tulip2 said:


> Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2801829




STUNNING, Tulip! Both the ostrich Montaigne and Watercolor bandeau are so wonderful, and the combination is even more special


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;



Oh my goodness, Tulip! This is just the most beautiful combination. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Elise.J

Tulip2 said:


> Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2801829




I love this combo, they look gorgeous together &#128525;


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Time to carry one of my most coveted handbags.  My Montaigne Ostrich in Fuchsia.  Adorned with a favorite Bandeau. The White Watercolore. I'm blessed to have both of these. &#128519;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
> View attachment 2801829



Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## Tulip2

kkaate said:


> STUNNING, Tulip! Both the ostrich Montaigne and Watercolor bandeau are so wonderful, and the combination is even more special





K.H.LVoe said:


> Oh my goodness, Tulip! This is just the most beautiful combination. Absolutely love it!





Elise.J said:


> I love this combo, they look gorgeous together &#128525;





Pavla said:


> Absolutely awesome!!


Wow, thanks guys.  This was a surprisingly pretty match up.  Just did this on a whim.


----------



## Tulip2

Oh my Christmas Animation looks so pretty too. &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


Can't get over the color match. &#128525;


----------



## TIFFINEE

Hello Lovies,does anyone know of a bandeau that has a pink/burgundy combo in it?
I have a fuchsia Neverfull and the inside lining is burgundy,but I would like to add some pink to it. Thanks


----------



## Tulip2

TIFFINEE said:


> Hello Lovies,does anyone know of a bandeau that has a pink/burgundy combo in it?
> I have a fuchsia Neverfull and the inside lining is burgundy,but I would like to add some pink to it. Thanks




Maybe you could search the Shawl/bandeau club for it.


----------



## beige1

The Laduree charm in reglisse matches perfect.


----------



## Loveluxury13




----------



## collector007

Do the bag charms scratch or chip the gold off of the bag?


----------



## collector007

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


Are these scarves?


----------



## jwessels

Tulip2 said:


> I got to thinking about my Artsy in Neige.  Then my Red Fluffy.  Then my Zippy Vernis Pomme.
> &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2799448
> 
> I like it. &#128515;




Wonderfull! &#128525;


----------



## Loveluxury13

collector007 said:


> Do the bag charms scratch or chip the gold off of the bag?


Mine haven't but I don't run around with my bags or anything  I don't see how they can damage the bag. They are just hanging there quite still.


----------



## sarahkim

Simple.


----------



## STEPHANSON

Love my personalized dreamcatcher on my 
NF GM


----------



## STEPHANSON

A full shot of my bag


----------



## Tulip2

STEPHANSON said:


> A full shot of my bag



That is very nice and a pretty pop of color!


----------



## Tulip2

Soft Lockit MM in Framboise adorned with the Tribal Mask Luggage Tag.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## viewwing

sarahkim said:


> Simple.
> 
> View attachment 2806009



Love this! Where is this charm from? Ohh and I love the dreaminess of your picture....


----------



## LVLux

Tulip2 said:


> Soft Lockit MM in Framboise adorned with the Tribal Mask Luggage Tag.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2814817


Gives so much personality to the bag-Love it!  IS your lockit the Framboise or the darker red?


----------



## sarahkim

viewwing said:


> Love this! Where is this charm from? Ohh and I love the dreaminess of your picture....


Poppyhearts  www.poppyhearts.com
It's handmade by my cousin.

http://www.poppyhearts.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=138 specifically. You can see my bag in her sample pictures teehee


----------



## Tulip2

LVLux said:


> *Gives so much personality to the bag*-Love it!  IS your lockit the Framboise or the darker red?



Thanks LVLux!  I agree, I was thrilled to put it on my SL.  The SL MM is the color Framboise.


----------



## LVLux

Tulip2 said:


> Soft Lockit MM in Framboise adorned with the Tribal Mask Luggage Tag.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2814817





Tulip2 said:


> Thanks LVLux!  I agree, I was thrilled to put it on my SL.  The SL MM is the color Framboise.



I have the same bag and kept thinking it needed something to give it personality-this is perfect!  I am going to see if there is one left in the world


----------



## LVLux

sarahkim said:


> Simple.
> 
> View attachment 2806009


Lovely Pic!


----------



## louisrl

Had a great time time looking at your bags and charms!


----------



## LVLux

STEPHANSON said:


> A full shot of my bag


Fun! LV does catch all of our dreams


----------



## LVLux

Hope I did not already post this-SC Bag in Noir w/SS as Twillies


----------



## LVLux

sarahkim said:


> Poppyhearts  www.poppyhearts.com
> It's handmade by my cousin.
> 
> http://www.poppyhearts.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=138 specifically. You can see my bag in her sample pictures teehee


Beautiful Website-I just ordered one like yours too-Hope it is called Peach! Thank you


----------



## Tulip2

LVLux said:


> Hope I did not already post this-SC Bag in Noir w/SS as Twillies



This is gorgeous!  I wish I could figure out how to do that too.  Sounds like a need to run on over to YouTube and find out!  Hehe

Really a lovely way to adorn you SC!


----------



## viewwing

sarahkim said:


> Poppyhearts  www.poppyhearts.com
> It's handmade by my cousin.
> 
> http://www.poppyhearts.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=74&product_id=138 specifically. You can see my bag in her sample pictures teehee



Wow! Even more special then.


----------



## LVLux

Tulip2 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I wish I could figure out how to do that too.  Sounds like a need to run on over to YouTube and find out!  Hehe
> 
> Really a lovely way to adorn you SC!


Yes youtube is how I learned too- easy peasy!!!


----------



## inlovewbags

Love to dress up my neverfull !


----------



## Tulip2

inlovewbags said:


> Love to dress up my neverfull !



Oh wow, both are gorgeous on your DE NF!  I especially love the first one, but both are fabulous.  I just love things to coordinate so beautifully.


----------



## inlovewbags

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, both are gorgeous on your DE NF!  I especially love the first one, but both are fabulous.  I just love things to coordinate so beautifully.



Thank you Tulip2


----------



## eal76




----------



## ThisVNchick

Adding a touch of pretty to my plain DE travel bags.


----------



## inlovewbags

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding a touch of pretty to my plain DE travel bags.
> 
> View attachment 2818390



Looks awesome I love it!


----------



## lolaspassion

Possum said:


> Having a little bit if fun with my new Fendi Bug!



Gorgeous bag! &#128525;


----------



## Possum

lolaspassion said:


> Gorgeous bag! &#128525;


 Thankyou lolaspassion


----------



## Nene20122012

I love hanging my cles on one of the straps. I also bought a tapage charm preloved. Waiting to get it in the mail!


----------



## AAxxx

My new Speedy B 25 with the limited edition trunks and locks charm in pomme &#128525;


----------



## Tulip2

Nene20122012 said:


> I love hanging my cles on one of the straps. I also bought a tapage charm preloved. Waiting to get it in the mail!



Love this!  I plan on doing the same thing with my Tribal cles.  It looks really cute on your Speedy!


----------



## Tulip2

AAxxx said:


> My new Speedy B 25 with the limited edition trunks and locks charm in pomme &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2819697



Very nice!  There's nothing like red on DE.  Just wonderful!


----------



## nailgirl70

Not LV (yet) but adornments never the less...what do you think?


----------



## jhonakamura0916

My share


----------



## Tulip2

nailgirl70 said:


> Not LV (yet) but adornments never the less...what do you think?



I think they're gorgeous!  I'm a bling kind of gal and that's some bling!  Love it!


----------



## Tulip2

jhonakamura0916 said:


> My share



This is drop dead gorgeous!  What color is your Emp Speedy?  I love things to coordinate and these 2 were made for each other IMHO.   Just lovely!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Tulip2 said:


> This is drop dead gorgeous!  What color is your Emp Speedy?  I love things to coordinate and these 2 were made for each other IMHO.   Just lovely!



Thank you! It's the impreinte terre


----------



## nailgirl70

Tulip2 said:


> I think they're gorgeous!  I'm a bling kind of gal and that's some bling!  Love it!



Thank you, Tulip!


----------



## pjhm

Nene-I have set up mine similarly---love being able to grab my keys without having to open up my bag- I am not a good picture taker - hope this comes through clearly


----------



## pjhm

I apologize for the lousy picture, hope it didn't blind anybody


----------



## Nene20122012

pjhm said:


> Nene-I have set up mine similarly---love being able to grab my keys without having to open up my bag- I am not a good picture taker - hope this comes through clearly


Soooo pretty. Cute and handy all at the same time!


----------



## Nene20122012

Tulip2 said:


> Love this!  I plan on doing the same thing with my Tribal cles.  It looks really cute on your Speedy!


Thanks. Looking forward to a picture!


----------



## pjhm

Originally Posted by *pjhm*                      Nene-I have set up mine similarly---love being able to grab my keys without having to open up my bag- I am not a good picture taker - hope this comes through clearly 

Soooo pretty. Cute and handy all at the same time! 




Thank you, Nene!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

It has no brand, actually it's a cp strap, I just put it on my bag coz I like the way it shines


----------



## AAxxx

Tulip2 said:


> Very nice!  There's nothing like red on DE.  Just wonderful!




Thanks Tulip2. Have to agree red goes wonderfully with DE IMO &#128525;


----------



## inlovewbags

Speedy 30 ...


----------



## MsMusette

You've all made beautiful adornments to your bags.

My daughter found a LV charm at her job, after 30 days of being unclaimed, it was given to her.
She didn't have a LV bag and asked if I had an old bag she could have. My daughter hasn't been a LV girl so I was surprised. I had a MC Speedy which I purchased (pre-loved), it was one of my restoration projects. When my daughter came to visit I gave her the speedy and she loved it, then she attached the charm to the bag. I was awful, the charm was an obvious fake, well I knew it was a fake because I have seen the original charm. I should have told her the charm was fake, I didn't want to bring her down but I don't want her to be embarrassed with that charm. I thought about buying her a real LV charm but I'll wait a bit just to see if she continues to appreciate the bag.


----------



## g41girl

Delighted with these two !

1. Not LV, but stumbled across this little beauty whilst on holiday in the Canary Isles in a great little boutique. 

(I actually wanted a red one which they didn't have but went for this - it goes really well with my DE Neverfull)

2. Managed to source this Laduree charm which complements my Speedy B perfectly.


----------



## inlovewbags

g41girl said:


> Delighted with these two !
> 
> 1. Not LV, but stumbled across this little beauty whilst on holiday in the Canary Isles in a great little boutique.
> 
> (I actually wanted a red one which they didn't have but went for this - it goes really well with my DE Neverfull)
> 
> 2. Managed to source this Laduree charm which complements my Speedy B perfectly.



I love both of them.... too cute! &#128522;


----------



## inlovewbags

not LV scarf but i like it on my Speedy 30..&#128522;


----------



## wushock

inlovewbags said:


> not LV scarf but i like it on my Speedy 30..&#128522;




That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## wushock

inlovewbags said:


> Love to dress up my neverfull !




So pretty!


----------



## Tulip2

inlovewbags said:


> not LV scarf but i like it on my Speedy 30..&#128522;



I think it looks lovely!


----------



## Venessa84

g41girl said:


> Delighted with these two !
> 
> 1. Not LV, but stumbled across this little beauty whilst on holiday in the Canary Isles in a great little boutique.
> 
> (I actually wanted a red one which they didn't have but went for this - it goes really well with my DE Neverfull)
> 
> 2. Managed to source this Laduree charm which complements my Speedy B perfectly.



We're charm twins! I just got this little cutie a couple of days ago. I love how it looks against the DE print...


----------



## JulietLV

Speedy B Terre all dressed up!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding a touch of pretty to my plain DE travel bags.
> 
> View attachment 2818390



Love the red color print on your luggage tag. Is that the medium or large font?

Lovely peach color against DE. Eye catching!!


----------



## inlovewbags

wushock said:


> So pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## inlovewbags

wushock said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you..


----------



## lillemy01

I have a question.  I bought a charm with the lv in salver hardwear and adore it om my epi brea. But does it damage the leather?  If it is om all the time?


----------



## g41girl

Venessa84 said:


> We're charm twins! I just got this little cutie a couple of days ago. I love how it looks against the DE print...




Yes - I love that the colours go so well !


----------



## mdahne

What do you all think of this combination?


----------



## Tulip2

lillemy01 said:


> I have a question.  I bought a charm with the lv in salver hardwear and adore it om my epi brea. But does it damage the leather?  If it is om all the time?



I have not had a charm damage my Epi handbags.  It's a good question to ask though.  I would say, just try not to bang the handbag & charm up against anything to prevent any scratching or damage.

I always try to not bang my handbags against anything anyway!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Louisgyal37 said:


> Love the red color print on your luggage tag. Is that the medium or large font?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely peach color against DE. Eye catching!!




Thanks  

The font is the large size. I had it stamped red for my totally MM and large gold on my keepall 45 B. Both are really great colors  and do not smear.


----------



## wushock

mdahne said:


> What do you all think of this combination?




Very pretty and feminine.


----------



## Tulip2

Sofia Coppola in Quetsche adorned with the Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Here's my latest.


----------



## Nene20122012

Tulip2 said:


> Sofia Coppola in Quetsche adorned with the Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2825263


You really have an eye for coordinating colors! I love the way you style your bags. Just gorgeous, fellow texan


----------



## Tulip2

Nene20122012 said:


> You really have an eye for coordinating colors! I love the way you style your bags. Just gorgeous, fellow texan



Awe thanks Nene!  I am just like my Maternal Grandmother.  She was always so coordinated and well put together.  I loved that about her and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## inlovewbags

mdahne said:


> What do you all think of this combination?



Looks beautiful!


----------



## EmDayRe

..


----------



## EmDayRe

Gamourgirrrl said:


> Here's my latest.



Love it!!!


----------



## EmDayRe

Gamourgirrrl said:


> Here's my latest.



What is the name of that crossbody?


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

EmDayRe said:


> What is the name of that crossbody?



It's the Courtney.  It's discontinued now but you can try to find it on ebay or yoogi's. Thanks!


----------



## EmDayRe

Gamourgirrrl said:


> It's the Courtney.  It's discontinued now but you can try to find it on ebay or yoogi's. Thanks!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Loveluxury13

My DE Speedy B30 looking pretty today


----------



## AAxxx

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2826584
> 
> 
> My DE Speedy B30 looking pretty today




Soo pretty &#128516;

My Neverfull on her maiden voyage &#128525;


----------



## Loveluxury13

AAxxx said:


> Soo pretty &#128516;
> 
> My Neverfull on her maiden voyage &#128525;
> View attachment 2826678




Thanks  Your new never full is dreamy


----------



## pjhm

My DE Speedy B30 looking pretty today  
Yes, very pretty.


----------



## Loveluxury13

pjhm said:


> My DE Speedy B30 looking pretty today
> Yes, very pretty.




Thank you


----------



## mikester

Hi, these pics does not belong to me, I found it through an instagram account. 

They tied the scarves these way on the LV bag. Does it look good? Or quite much like Hermes? I intend to purchase a scarf and do likewise. Any thoughts?


----------



## axelmontiel3

I just use my Monogram Cles on my Damier Ebene Speedy Bandouliere 35 I find that the bigger the bag the better the cles looks because the cles do have a long chain.


----------



## Loveluxury13

axelmontiel3 said:


> I just use my Monogram Cles on my Damier Ebene Speedy Bandouliere 35 I find that the bigger the bag the better the cles looks because the cles do have a long chain.


I use my DE Cles on my DE SpeedyB30 too. It looks nice but also it holds my gagare door remote  easier than diving into the bag.


----------



## TeamHutchens

jhonakamura0916 said:


> It has no brand, actually it's a cp strap, I just put it on my bag coz I like the way it shines


Can't go wrong with a little bling. I like it. Adds a pop


----------



## TeamHutchens

g41girl said:


> Delighted with these two !
> 
> 1. Not LV, but stumbled across this little beauty whilst on holiday in the Canary Isles in a great little boutique.
> 
> (I actually wanted a red one which they didn't have but went for this - it goes really well with my DE Neverfull)
> 
> 2. Managed to source this Laduree charm which complements my Speedy B perfectly.



They both look great!


----------



## TeamHutchens

mdahne said:


> What do you all think of this combination?


It brings out the lighter color in bandeau. Looks good!


----------



## Always New LV

Little nervous to deal with the new vachetta and try to add some colors to this iconoclast.


----------



## nerual13

Always New LV said:


> Little nervous to deal with the new vachetta and try to add some colors to this iconoclast.



That looks so fabulous! Are there instructions online somewhere for how to do it? I'd love to do this!


----------



## Always New LV

If you search "how to tie twilly " on YouTube,  a few videos will come up.


----------



## LadyR

Here's my Tivoli PM adorned with a cute crystal bell charm recently purchased on eBay.


Wishing to all a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy & Healthy New Year!


----------



## LVoeluv

Been using Eva lately and with my new fluffy fish monster!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tulip2

LadyR said:


> Here's my Tivoli PM adorned with a cute crystal bell charm recently purchased on eBay.
> 
> 
> Wishing to all a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy & Healthy New Year!



Awe that crystal bell charm is gorgeous!  Really looks great on your Tivoli too.  Great eBay find.  Very pretty.


----------



## LadyR

Tulip2 said:


> Awe that crystal bell charm is gorgeous!  Really looks great on your Tivoli too.  Great eBay find.  Very pretty.


 

Thanks so very much, Tulip2!  Love finding great buys on eBay!


----------



## inlovewbags

Reggia with flower leather bag charm!


----------



## forever.elise

Always New LV said:


> Little nervous to deal with the new vachetta and try to add some colors to this iconoclast.




Amazing bag. Will you use this for travel? Or will you use this as your purse/handbag? Is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## designer1

Speedy 30, just received it today and thought I'd dress her up.


----------



## Binkysmom

LVoeluv said:


> Been using Eva lately and with my new fluffy fish monster!! &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841309


fish charm is so cute. I just got one of the monsters, but need a fish charm now too!


----------



## LVoeluv

Binkysmom said:


> fish charm is so cute. I just got one of the monsters, but need a fish charm now too!




Thanks! I received it just before Christmas Eve, love her monsters, all are cute! This version of fish is my favorite so far! &#128522;&#128522;&#128032;


----------



## inlovewbags

Reggia with leather flower charm..


----------



## girlhasbags

I was stuck on only putting an LV charm on my bag until I found this thread you guys are so creative and your bags look great. Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## JoieButter

I love everyone's charms! I've never really thought about adding one to my bag but now I think I need one/some.


----------



## Always New LV

forever.elise said:


> Amazing bag. Will you use this for travel? Or will you use this as your purse/handbag? Is it easy to get in and out of?




Surprisingly, the shape is very comfortable wearing cross body. I wore it crossbody with jeans, t-shirt and a down vest last time to the LV store, all the SAs are very surprised how casual it looks.
It is a little tricky to arrange stuff inside. It won't fit any full size LV wallet.
I used a Hermes bearn wallet and a Samsung phone and they fit nicely standing up with some space for small items.


----------



## momtok

LVoeluv said:


> Been using Eva lately and with my new fluffy fish monster!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841309





Binkysmom said:


> fish charm is so cute. I just got one of the monsters, but need a fish charm now too!



Hee hee, my that looks awfully familiar.    (waving  ).

I figured I would post Phineas on my Thames GM.  Phineas is what I think of as a "transitional".    He came  after she stopped making her very first, original, smaller 3D fish series, and around the time of her first series of 'goblin' monsters.  Phineas is almost like a cross between the two .... 3D fish, but you can also see her more standard "monster pattern" in his body.

I can also contribute Coal Breaker (black custom order) on Bloomsbury, Old Man on my Azur Eva, and Esmerelda (brown) on Bloomsbury .  (I don't always take pics .... actually, most often I don't.  I'm trying to remember to sometimes.)

I'm up to ten of her creations, and I'm waiting to see her upcoming "bears".  I also have a custom order in for a Chinese Lion (southern style) for Chinese New Year.  (Two lions, actually.)  I feel sort of guilty for giving her such an off-the-wall challenge, but at the same time, I know she can pull it off.  I'm so anxious!

(For those curious, the artist is VSAccessoriallink on etsy.  I do not know her personally ... wouldn't even recognize her on the street.  But I've been a fan for quite a while now.  She's a furrier by day, monster magician by night.)


----------



## Loveluxury13

momtok said:


> Hee hee, my that looks awfully familiar.    (waving  ).
> 
> I figured I would post Phineas on my Thames GM.  Phineas is what I think of as a "transitional".    He came  after she stopped making her very first, original, smaller 3D fish series, and around the time of her first series of 'goblin' monsters.  Phineas is almost like a cross between the two .... 3D fish, but you can also see her more standard "monster pattern" in his body.
> 
> I can also contribute Coal Breaker (black custom order) on Bloomsbury, Old Man on my Azur Eva, and Esmerelda (brown) on Bloomsbury .  (I don't always take pics .... actually, most often I don't.  I'm trying to remember to sometimes.)
> 
> I'm up to ten of her creations, and I'm waiting to see her upcoming "bears".  I also have a custom order in for a Chinese Lion (southern style) for Chinese New Year.  (Two lions, actually.)  I feel sort of guilty for giving her such an off-the-wall challenge, but at the same time, I know she can pull it off.  I'm so anxious!
> 
> (For those curious, the artist is VSAccessoriallink on etsy.  I do not know her personally ... wouldn't even recognize her on the street.  But I've been a fan for quite a while now.  She's a furrier by day, monster magician by night.)




Wow. You sure have a lot of bag monkeys there  heehee. Very cute!


----------



## LVoeluv

momtok said:


> Hee hee, my that looks awfully familiar.    (waving  ).
> 
> I figured I would post Phineas on my Thames GM.  Phineas is what I think of as a "transitional".    He came  after she stopped making her very first, original, smaller 3D fish series, and around the time of her first series of 'goblin' monsters.  Phineas is almost like a cross between the two .... 3D fish, but you can also see her more standard "monster pattern" in his body.
> 
> I can also contribute Coal Breaker (black custom order) on Bloomsbury, Old Man on my Azur Eva, and Esmerelda (brown) on Bloomsbury .  (I don't always take pics .... actually, most often I don't.  I'm trying to remember to sometimes.)
> 
> I'm up to ten of her creations, and I'm waiting to see her upcoming "bears".  I also have a custom order in for a Chinese Lion (southern style) for Chinese New Year.  (Two lions, actually.)  I feel sort of guilty for giving her such an off-the-wall challenge, but at the same time, I know she can pull it off.  I'm so anxious!
> 
> (For those curious, the artist is VSAccessoriallink on etsy.  I do not know her personally ... wouldn't even recognize her on the street.  But I've been a fan for quite a while now.  She's a furrier by day, monster magician by night.)




Love Phineas! I so wanted one back in October! Now seeing it on your Thames made me crave for it again! Lol 
Esmeralda is so pretty! That little strip of green on its front hair is the last piece! Congrats coz it's so very pretty shade and add a nice pop on the brown! Love it!


----------



## Binkysmom

Momtok, can't wait to see the bears and the lions!

the quality of my monster is fantastic and I know this is just the first.

they look so great on all your bags!


----------



## AAxxx

A little personalising...


----------



## pjhm

That looks so classy with the luggage tag-beautiful!
I have a charm coming next week for my Speedy-will share a pic once I get it.


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> That looks so classy with the luggage tag-beautiful!
> I have a charm coming next week for my Speedy-will share a pic once I get it.




Not sure if you are referring to me but if you are thank you &#128522;...
This tag is called the clochette... It is actually a part of the alma.
Congrats on your charm... I'm sure it'll be gorgeous! Yes do post pics once it arrives.


----------



## pjhm

AAxxx said:


> Not sure if you are referring to me but if you are thank you &#128522;...
> This tag is called the clochette... It is actually a part of the alma.
> Congrats on your charm... I'm sure it'll be gorgeous! Yes do post pics once it arrives.


 Yes, I was referring to you-such good taste.


----------



## JoieButter

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.




wow. I loooove the little scarf in 4 & 5. can I ask where it's from? &#128525;


----------



## mzbrown1103

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2826584
> 
> 
> My DE Speedy B30 looking pretty today



Love this charm on speedys!


----------



## inlovewbags

Found these leather flower charms on ebay ..I think they look cute! I really like that they are all leather because I've found that other charms do scratch the hardware on the bags after a while.. my speedy has some minor scratches because of bag charms I have put on her.. very happy with my new bag charms!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau


----------



## Loveluxury13

mzbrown1103 said:


> Love this charm on speedys!




Thanks  It lives on there permanently. For me it just makes my DE Speedy so much prettier.


----------



## forever.elise

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau




Stunning! I love your scarf!


----------



## LadyR

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau




What a gorgeous combination!  Love how you tied the leopard bandeau on your montaigne!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

forever.elise said:


> Stunning! I love your scarf!





LadyR said:


> What a gorgeous combination!  Love how you tied the leopard bandeau on your montaigne!



Thank you! Actually, when I purchased this bag, my SA recommended this bandeau and taught me on how to tie it up. &#9786;


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau


So chic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjhm

Was asked to show my bag charm when it arrived, and the Fed Ex man just brought it-7pm Calif. time! And, I was never going to own a Speedy---famous last words.....


----------



## caliwahine

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau


gorgeous combo!


----------



## caliwahine

LVLux said:


> Hope I did not already post this-SC Bag in Noir w/SS as Twillies


love this bandeau !! Looks great on your gorgeous SC


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> Was asked to show my bag charm when it arrived, and the Fed Ex man just brought it-7pm Calif. time! And, I was never going to own a Speedy---famous last words.....




Congrats on your bagcharm! I love the LE balloons charm. Almost bought it myself &#128512;. It goes so well with your DE speedy. I also once said I'll never own a speedy or Neverfull and now I own both and love it! Famous last words indeed...&#128521;


----------



## mzbrown1103

inlovewbags said:


> Found these leather flower charms on ebay ..I think they look cute! I really like that they are all leather because I've found that other charms do scratch the hardware on the bags after a while.. my speedy has some minor scratches because of bag charms I have put on her.. very happy with my new bag charms!


Really pretty


----------



## Apelila

Here is my LV DE that I love so much


----------



## LadyR

Apelila said:


> Here is my LV DE that I love so much


 

Both scarves look just beautiful with your Speedy DE!  Love the way you placed the lock on them as well - and love that lipstick organizer too!


----------



## Apelila

LadyR said:


> Both scarves look just beautiful with your Speedy DE!  Love the way you placed the lock on them as well - and love that lipstick organizer too!


Thank you so much


----------



## pjhm

Congrats on your bagcharm! I love the LE balloons charm. Almost bought it myself &#128512;. It goes so well with your DE speedy. I also once said I'll never own a speedy or Neverfull and now I own both and love it! Famous last words indeed...&#128521; 


Thank you, AAxxx-I never would have thought about adding a charm to a bag if it weren't for the inspiration I received from you and some others. I don't know how I even tripped upon this site in the first place, but I was labeled "purse crazy" when I was 14 yrs. old, so a fitting place for me to troll.


Happy New Year all!


----------



## designer1

I think this is a cute look too, lock with luggage tag. The weight of the lock actually helps the luggage tag hang properly when carried too!


----------



## AAxxx

designer1 said:


> I think this is a cute look too, lock with luggage tag ...
> 
> View attachment 2847525




Oh I love this!! What a great idea!!


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> Thank you, AAxxx-I never would have thought about adding a charm to a bag if it weren't for the inspiration I received from you and some others. I don't know how I even tripped upon this site in the first place, but I was labeled "purse crazy" when I was 14 yrs. old, so a fitting place for me to troll.
> Happy New Year all!




You're welcome. I've learnt so much from TPF too. Such an enabling place to be &#128521;.
Happy new year to you and many happy returns...


----------



## Tulip2

designer1 said:


> I think this is a cute look too, lock with luggage tag. The weight of the lock actually helps the luggage tag hang properly when carried too!
> 
> View attachment 2847525



Great idea designer1!!!  I've had a bit of a hard time getting my Tribal Luggage Tag to hang properly.  This is the answer I've been looking for!  Thanks!

I love this Thread.  So many great ideas!


----------



## designer1

Tulip2 said:


> Great idea designer1!!!  I've had a bit of a hard time getting my Tribal Luggage Tag to hang properly.  This is the answer I've been looking for!  Thanks!
> 
> I love this Thread.  So many great ideas!



Anytime!


----------



## Lilylovelv




----------



## Alhein1

momtok said:


> Hee hee, my that looks awfully familiar.    (waving  ).
> 
> I figured I would post Phineas on my Thames GM.  Phineas is what I think of as a "transitional".    He came  after she stopped making her very first, original, smaller 3D fish series, and around the time of her first series of 'goblin' monsters.  Phineas is almost like a cross between the two .... 3D fish, but you can also see her more standard "monster pattern" in his body.
> 
> I can also contribute Coal Breaker (black custom order) on Bloomsbury, Old Man on my Azur Eva, and Esmerelda (brown) on Bloomsbury .  (I don't always take pics .... actually, most often I don't.  I'm trying to remember to sometimes.)
> 
> I'm up to ten of her creations, and I'm waiting to see her upcoming "bears".  I also have a custom order in for a Chinese Lion (southern style) for Chinese New Year.  (Two lions, actually.)  I feel sort of guilty for giving her such an off-the-wall challenge, but at the same time, I know she can pull it off.  I'm so anxious!
> 
> (For those curious, the artist is VSAccessoriallink on etsy.  I do not know her personally ... wouldn't even recognize her on the street.  But I've been a fan for quite a while now.  She's a furrier by day, monster magician by night.)


So awesome!! I'm checking her page out now!!! Thanks for sharing your critters!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Going out today with my montaigne and leopard bandeau




This is such a cute look!!!


----------



## bagchicky

Apelila said:


> Here is my LV DE that I love so much


These look adorable! I love what you've done with the padlock.


----------



## Apelila

bagchicky said:


> These look adorable! I love what you've done with the padlock.


Thank you so much
Happy New Year!!


----------



## tessa_13

Can someone please recommend the best color Laduree charm that will go with the monogram? Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Dianelv

I got this cute little puff from eBay for like £1.50 and I love it so much! Just ordered another one in black!


----------



## Dianelv

Looks nice on damier aswell


----------



## Loveluxury13

Dianelv said:


> I got this cute little puff from eBay for like £1.50 and I love it so much! Just ordered another one in black!




I bought these too  I got a black one and a white one. I need a red one for my DE Speedy.


----------



## Dianelv

Loveluxury13 said:


> I bought these too  I got a black one and a white one. I need a red one for my DE Speedy.



Nice  do you have one for every bag? I may get more. They seem very good quality for being so inexpensive!


----------



## CornishMon

The new charm!
View attachment 2848649

View attachment 2848651

View attachment 2848655

View attachment 2848656


----------



## miss_chiff

CornishMon said:


> The new charm!
> View attachment 2848649
> 
> View attachment 2848651
> 
> View attachment 2848655
> 
> View attachment 2848656


Oh no you didn't! Lol love this charm. I really need to stay off this forum...too much temptation 
lol enjoy!


----------



## CornishMon

miss_chiff said:


> Oh no you didn't! Lol love this charm. I really need to stay off this forum...too much temptation
> lol enjoy!




Thanks lady!  Yes this forum can be dangerous!  My purchases will be really small this year.


----------



## coachgirl555

My Artsy dressed up with a special gift from a girl friend for Christmas ... he is called kool guy...


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Here's my latest from my daughter and fiancé for Christsms. They did a great job!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

More


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

One more


----------



## momtok

One of my latest (now named Mouse) on Aurore Empreinte Speedy, headed out with me tomorrow.
And latest set of that collection.  I'm trying to figure out which would work best color-wise with my yellow ("Tassil") epi bag.  I love yellows, just never seem to know what to do with them.  :-/


----------



## Apelila

Here


----------



## girlhasbags

Apelila said:


> Here



If I take my luggage tag to LV will they hotstamp it for me? I like how that looks on your bag.


----------



## Apelila

girlhasbags said:


> If I take my luggage tag to LV will they hotstamp it for me? I like how that looks on your bag.


Awww thank you so much
Yes just bring yout tag and they will do the hot stamp for free


----------



## girlhasbags

Apelila said:


> Awww thank you so much
> Yes just bring yout tag and they will do the hot stamp for free




Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you!


And thank you for that question now it reminds me that I have to bring my wallet to get it hot stamp


----------



## girlhasbags

Apelila said:


> And thank you for that question now it reminds me that I have to bring my wallet to get it hot stamp




I'm going on Saturday!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Apelila

girlhasbags said:


> I'm going on Saturday!! Yeah!!!


I might go on thursday


----------



## Damier Dme

momtok said:


> One of my latest (now named Mouse) on Aurore Empreinte Speedy, headed out with me tomorrow.
> And latest set of that collection.  I'm trying to figure out which would work best color-wise with my yellow ("Tassil") epi bag.  I love yellows, just never seem to know what to do with them.  :-/



I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the bugs!!!  I almost want to switch to a new Fendi so I can carry one of these because I like matching brands. Well, I do have one Fendi tote, but it's kind of beat up. That might work though... 

Here's some of mine. I'm sellign two of my balloon charms, but they were fun while they lasted, though!! The bee charm is a personal favorite and I LOVE bandeaus. If I can find more pics of my leopard bandeau on some bags, I'll post 'em.


----------



## Freckles1

Got this leopard scarf in Aspen to keep my capucines warm!!


----------



## LV007

On my neverfull pm....


----------



## clu13

My newest charm


----------



## Louisgyal37

Love my bandeaus...


----------



## LVoeluv

My latest addiction! Furry monster charm! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tulip2

It's raining &#128571;& &#128054; today so my Cyan Epi Alma PM comes out to play with the Fleur d'Epi Silver Chain Charm Ivory.


----------



## katiel00

They all look so pretty &#128516;


----------



## nailgirl70

Feeling extra girlie today!


----------



## Tulip2

momtok said:


> One of my latest (now named Mouse) on Aurore Empreinte Speedy, headed out with me tomorrow.
> And latest set of that collection.  I'm trying to figure out which would work best color-wise with my yellow ("Tassil") epi bag.  I love yellows, just never seem to know what to do with them.  :-/



These are all soooo cute!  I know what you mean about yellows, I have a bit of a time coordinating them too.  But I love yellow!


----------



## Tulip2

Gamourgirrrl said:


> One more



Really like this one with the purple on it.  So cute!


----------



## Tulip2

Damier Dme said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the bugs!!!  I almost want to switch to a new Fendi so I can carry one of these because I like matching brands. Well, I do have one Fendi tote, but it's kind of beat up. That might work though...
> 
> Here's some of mine. I'm sellign two of my balloon charms, but they were fun while they lasted, though!! The bee charm is a personal favorite and I LOVE bandeaus. If I can find more pics of my leopard bandeau on some bags, I'll post 'em.



I love the bee charm too.  So cute.  I also have the Mango Lilac Bandeau.  I can honestly say it's one of my favorites and it gets used more than the others.

Really like all of your adornments!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

LVoeluv said:


> My latest addiction! Furry monster charm! &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857359



Ahhhhh! You're the one who bought it! I love it! I was stalking it on her site, I'm so glad another TPF member got it.


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Tulip2 said:


> It's raining &#128571;& &#128054; today so my Cyan Epi Alma PM comes out to play with the Fleur d'Epi Silver Chain Charm Ivory.
> View attachment 2857415



So pretty! Great rainy day pick me up...


----------



## Zabear

Speedy 30 b in DA. &#128516;


----------



## Camaro Chic

My WC with her watercolour bandeau  Taken when I first bought her like new a couple years back; she is gradually developing a lovely patina now!


----------



## Camaro Chic

The more I see the Alma and Speedy with charms between handles, the more I think I need one!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone know how I can attach this fur ball to my speedy? the fur ball is quite big and has just a little loop to attach


----------



## momtok

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone know how I can attach this fur ball to my speedy? the fur ball is quite big and has just a little loop to attach



The obvious first guess is slip-knot, but I doubt the puff would get through the string loop.

1) Go to your local Michael's/ACMoore/JoAnns Fabrics/Hobby Lobby ... that type of craft store.

2) Go to jewelry supplies and get a pack of small split rings.  You want split rings, not jump rings.  Jump rings are metal loops that are simply pinched closed ... like a closed "C".  What you want are called "split rings" .... they're basically tiny keyrings ... like a tiny piece of tightly wound spring.  They come in packs of many.

3) Find a sturdy loop on the puff ...... that is, a ring or loop that is already naturally attached to the puff.  Preferably one that is sturdy enough that you wouldn't have to worry about it opening on its own.  If you can find a solid welded one (one that could not just pry open on it's own), that would be the most stury. .......Anyway, find such a loop on the puffball charm, and attach one of those small split rings you just bought.  (Hint, use a small, flat-head screwdriver to gently pry the split ring open, in order to coil the split ring onto the puff's ring.  Like I said, split rings are basically just tiny keyrings, and work in that way.)

4) You can build/create a chain of split rings as long as you want, or as short as you want.  At the end of that chain of split rings, attach a lobster claw that you also picked up at the craft store.  (Forgot to mention that .... those types of stores have lots and lots of attachment devices like lobster claws.  Get one in that opens widely enough to hook onto wherever you want on the Speedy.)

5) Now for that dangling phone charm string/loop.  You have four choices: 
a) If it's attached to the puff via a ring that is open-able, open it and remove the string.
b) If it's attached to the puff via a solid welded closed ring, you can cut it with wire cutters if you choose.
c) If it wouldn't bother you, you could just let the string dangle "behind" the puff.
d) If you don't want to remove the string, but also don't want it dangling there, then wind/weave the string in-and-out, around-and-through the small chain of split rings.  Literally thread it through the rings, back and forth like you're weaving it  This is just to take up the slack.  Then "anchor" that "weaving" you've just done, by slipping the end of the string onto/into the lobster claw you've also attached.

Disclaimer:  This is how I've attached at least two LV phone charms to bags (I use option "d" above, so that I don't damage the phone charm).  I also have a disturbing amount of practice at fix-it jobs like this, partially from fixing daughter's various fashion jewelry, and partially from attaching things to my bags.  I even keep a variety of split rings and fasteners on hand at all times.  My husband once had a jeweler try, twice, to attach a safety chain to a gold bracelet he has.  Twice they tried, twice they used chains that ended up breaking.  I said, "Give it here," pulled out some tiny gold-plated split rings from my stash, and built the darn safety chain myself.  Now it stays put.  
.


----------



## LaurelLee123

Impressive answer!  Love it.


----------



## pjhm

Momtok- You are amazing to share all that helpful information & a good teacher. Thx


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

momtok said:


> The obvious first guess is slip-knot, but I doubt the puff would get through the string loop.
> 
> 1) Go to your local Michael's/ACMoore/JoAnns Fabrics/Hobby Lobby ... that type of craft store.
> 
> 2) Go to jewelry supplies and get a pack of small split rings.  You want split rings, not jump rings.  Jump rings are metal loops that are simply pinched closed ... like a closed "C".  What you want are called "split rings" .... they're basically tiny keyrings ... like a tiny piece of tightly wound spring.  They come in packs of many.
> 
> 3) Find a sturdy loop on the puff ...... that is, a ring or loop that is already naturally attached to the puff.  Preferably one that is sturdy enough that you wouldn't have to worry about it opening on its own.  If you can find a solid welded one (one that could not just pry open on it's own), that would be the most stury. .......Anyway, find such a loop on the puffball charm, and attach one of those small split rings you just bought.  (Hint, use a small, flat-head screwdriver to gently pry the split ring open, in order to coil the split ring onto the puff's ring.  Like I said, split rings are basically just tiny keyrings, and work in that way.)
> 
> 4) You can build/create a chain of split rings as long as you want, or as short as you want.  At the end of that chain of split rings, attach a lobster claw that you also picked up at the craft store.  (Forgot to mention that .... those types of stores have lots and lots of attachment devices like lobster claws.  Get one in that opens widely enough to hook onto wherever you want on the Speedy.)
> 
> 5) Now for that dangling phone charm string/loop.  You have four choices:
> a) If it's attached to the puff via a ring that is open-able, open it and remove the string.
> b) If it's attached to the puff via a solid welded closed ring, you can cut it with wire cutters if you choose.
> c) If it wouldn't bother you, you could just let the string dangle "behind" the puff.
> d) If you don't want to remove the string, but also don't want it dangling there, then wind/weave the string in-and-out, around-and-through the small chain of split rings.  Literally thread it through the rings, back and forth like you're weaving it  This is just to take up the slack.  Then "anchor" that "weaving" you've just done, by slipping the end of the string onto/into the lobster claw you've also attached.
> 
> Disclaimer:  This is how I've attached at least two LV phone charms to bags (I use option "d" above, so that I don't damage the phone charm).  I also have a disturbing amount of practice at fix-it jobs like this, partially from fixing daughter's various fashion jewelry, and partially from attaching things to my bags.  I even keep a variety of split rings and fasteners on hand at all times.  My husband once had a jeweler try, twice, to attach a safety chain to a gold bracelet he has.  Twice they tried, twice they used chains that ended up breaking.  I said, "Give it here," pulled out some tiny gold-plated split rings from my stash, and built the darn safety chain myself.  Now it stays put.
> .



Momtok, you're the MacGuyver of LV! I've read your post on attaching straps to Alma's and now this! You really are a problem fixer! I love that you're also a Vesta supporter! You and I may need to go to monster rehab!


----------



## LVoeluv

Gamourgirrrl said:


> Ahhhhh! You're the one who bought it! I love it! I was stalking it on her site, I'm so glad another TPF member got it.




I love it too! I was checking her site for new additions and saw this one with pink tint on the fur, it looks cuter IRL, I was considering the purplish one too but acted too late, lol... &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## girlhasbags

Apelila said:


> I might go on thursday


 

Thank you!!!! I went today and they did my key holder and my tag


----------



## lvmk

clu13 said:


> My newest charm
> 
> View attachment 2857116
> 
> View attachment 2857117




I LVoe your blue Epi alma!


----------



## momtok

Gamourgirrrl said:


> Momtok, you're the MacGuyver of LV! I've read your post on attaching straps to Alma's and now this! You really are a problem fixer! I love that you're also a Vesta supporter! You and I may need to go to monster rehab!



Hi Gamourgirrl!!  
Honest answer?  It's from years of problem solving.   Believe it or not, I have a Ph.D. in physics.  (I just don't use it at the moment ... I'm a sahm.)   And in a lot of ways, physics is just math in word problems.   ........ And yes, Vesta's stuff just gets better and better.  Every iteration.   I still can't believe the sewing that woman can pull off.



LVoeluv said:


> I love it too! I was checking her site for new additions and saw this one with pink tint on the fur, it looks cuter IRL, I was considering the purplish one too but acted too late, lol... &#128522;&#128525;



I noticed that ... she has a lot of new tints, especially on the faux mixes.  She mentioned to me the other night that she found a new supplier, and options have apparently really gone up. (She had mentioned it to me because she wants them to find a certain color for something for my daughter.)

And speaking of Vesta (VSAccessoriallink - etsy) .... going with me to church tomorrow is "Francois" on a "Louis". :giggles:  Somehow that seems to make a twisted sense.


----------



## lvmk

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you!!!! I went today and they did my key holder and my tag




Can they hotstamp vachetta after it has a patina?


----------



## momtok

Tulip2 said:


> These are all soooo cute!  I know what you mean about yellows, I have a bit of a time coordinating them too.  But I love yellow!



Thanks Tulip.    I do like this thread ... it was a very good idea.


----------



## girlhasbags

lvmk said:


> Can they hotstamp vachetta after it has a patina?


 


My tag has a little patina they didn't say anything. I wouldn't see why not? But honestly it didn't come up. I would try.


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

momtok said:


> Hi Gamourgirrl!!
> Honest answer?  It's from years of problem solving.   Believe it or not, I have a Ph.D. in physics.  (I just don't use it at the moment ... I'm a sahm.)   And in a lot of ways, physics is just math in word problems.   ........ And yes, Vesta's stuff just gets better and better.  Every iteration.   I still can't believe the sewing that woman can pull off.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that ... she has a lot of new tints, especially on the faux mixes.  She mentioned to me the other night that she found a new supplier, and options have apparently really gone up. (She had mentioned it to me because she wants them to find a certain color for something for my daughter.)
> 
> And speaking of Vesta (VSAccessoriallink - etsy) .... going with me to church tomorrow is "Francois" on a "Louis". :giggles:  Somehow that seems to make a twisted sense.



It totally makes sense that you have your Ph.D in physics. I've seen from you purchases and quotes that you see beyond the brand to the quality and engineering of the product. Love how you style your bags and I can't wait to see your new monsters!


----------



## momtok

Gamourgirrrl said:


> It totally makes sense that you have your Ph.D in physics. I've seen from you purchases and quotes that you see beyond the brand to the quality and engineering of the product. Love how you style your bags and I can't wait to see your new monsters!



Thanks Gamourgirrl.   But see, what you have that I don't, is the sense of color/style/matching.  I think you said that you picture  a specific monster for a specific bag .... one can see the "matching" going on in the patterns/colors of your pairings.  ... The "artistry end of it" (for lack of a better phrase).  I can't do that.  At least not beyond the basic "reds go with reds, browns go with browns.".....  I mean, when I was trying to pick a monster to put on the mono Eva, I literally said to hubby, "I guess Francois.  I mean he's French.  A Francois on a Louis!"  Heh.


----------



## LVoeluv

I noticed that ... she has a lot of new tints, especially on the faux mixes.  She mentioned to me the other night that she found a new supplier, and options have apparently really gone up. (She had mentioned it to me because she wants them to find a certain color for something for my daughter.)

And speaking of Vesta (VSAccessoriallink - etsy) .... going with me to church tomorrow is "Francois" on a "Louis". :giggles:  Somehow that seems to make a twisted sense.[/QUOTE]

All your little monsters are gorgeous! I can't wait to see what'll be in your collection next time! &#128522;


----------



## bunnycat

I can hardly believe I have never gone through this thread! Just spent last night looking through pics of all the wonderful ways to adorn with LV or adorn your LV.

Usually I like a twilly or bandeau, though sometimes I just like the simple look of the lock on the Speedy too.


----------



## Tulip2

bunnycat said:


> I can hardly believe I have never gone through this thread! Just spent last night looking through pics of all the wonderful ways to adorn with LV or adorn your LV.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I like a twilly or bandeau, though sometimes I just like the simple look of the lock on the Speedy too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858774




I agree. The simple lock is quite pretty. Love all your adornments too.  Very nice! &#10084;&#65039;&#128064;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Syrenitytoo

momtok said:


> Hi Gamourgirrl!!
> Honest answer?  It's from years of problem solving.   Believe it or not, I have a Ph.D. in physics.  (I just don't use it at the moment ... I'm a sahm.)   And in a lot of ways, physics is just math in word problems.   ........ And yes, Vesta's stuff just gets better and better.  Every iteration.   I still can't believe the sewing that woman can pull off.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that ... she has a lot of new tints, especially on the faux mixes.  She mentioned to me the other night that she found a new supplier, and options have apparently really gone up. (She had mentioned it to me because she wants them to find a certain color for something for my daughter.)
> 
> And speaking of Vesta (VSAccessoriallink - etsy) .... going with me to church tomorrow is "Francois" on a "Louis". :giggles:  Somehow that seems to make a twisted sense.


Momtok, can I ask where you get most of these. I love the two toned one featured here.  I would love to get one to match my newest LV.


----------



## momtok

Syrenitytoo said:


> Momtok, can I ask where you get most of these. I love the two toned one featured here.  I would love to get one to match my newest LV.



The designer/furrier is named Vesta, and her etsy account is:  VSAccessoriallink

(https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink )

  Her shop is getting a little lower in stock lately, but that's just because of the time of year.  She works for a fashion/furrier company by day, and this is apparently their really busy month.  (I'm guessing that has something to do with how the fashion industry's yearly "cycle" works.)  But I _also_ know that she's working on more stock to post, and I know that she has new, future ideas too.  She also does custom orders, but might need just a few weeks to catch up.  She's very nice, very easy to work with, and very friendly.)

I also wanted to add ... for anyone unfamiliar with etsy, there's a link on the lower left side of the shop page, called "sales."  It's a very small link, just below a link to reviews.  If you click on "sales," you can page back through many more examples of her creatures.

(And another disclaimer:  No, I am not Vesta, nor would I even recognize her on the street.  I'm just a fan of her work.)
.


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

momtok said:


> The designer/furrier is named Vesta, and her etsy account is:  VSAccessoriallink
> 
> (https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink )
> 
> Her shop is getting a little lower in stock lately, but that's just because of the time of year.  She works for a fashion/furrier company by day, and this is apparently their really busy month.  (I'm guessing that has something to do with how the fashion industry's yearly "cycle" works.)  But I _also_ know that she's working on more stock to post, and I know that she has new, future ideas too.  She also does custom orders, but might need just a few weeks to catch up.  She's very nice, very easy to work with, and very friendly.)
> 
> I also wanted to add ... for anyone unfamiliar with etsy, there's a link on the lower left side of the shop page, called "sales."  It's a very small link, just below a link to reviews.  If you click on "sales," you can page back through many more examples of her creatures.
> 
> (And another disclaimer:  No, I am not Vesta, nor would I even recognize her on the street.  I'm just a fan of her work.)
> .


As another Vesta fan I second Momtok's opinion on on Vesta's quality and ease to work with.  I have been consistently impressed with her work and communication. Really you just can't go wrong with her monsters. Sorry for hijacking your comment.


----------



## momtok

Gamourgirrrl said:


> As another Vesta fan I second Momtok's opinion on on Vesta's quality and ease to work with.  I have been consistently impressed with her work and communication. Really you just can't go wrong with her monsters. Sorry for hijacking your comment.



  Agree completely.


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> It's raining &#128571;& &#128054; today so my Cyan Epi Alma PM comes out to play with the Fleur d'Epi Silver Chain Charm Ivory.
> View attachment 2857415


Gorgeous, and looks so pretty with the charm!


----------



## cheidel

Zabear said:


> View attachment 2857773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 30 b in DA. &#128516;


Very pretty, perfect charm for your DA Speedy !


----------



## cheidel

bunnycat said:


> I can hardly believe I have never gone through this thread! Just spent last night looking through pics of all the wonderful ways to adorn with LV or adorn your LV.
> 
> Usually I like a twilly or bandeau, though sometimes I just like the simple look of the lock on the Speedy too.
> 
> View attachment 2858779
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858772
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858773
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858774


I love all of your pretty and colorful bandeaus, especially the Longchamp LP bandeau combo!


----------



## Apelila

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you!!!! I went today and they did my key holder and my tag


Congrats looks good


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you Tulip and Cheidel!


----------



## LadyR

Tulip2 said:


> It's raining &#128571;& &#128054; today so my Cyan Epi Alma PM comes out to play with the Fleur d'Epi Silver Chain Charm Ivory.
> View attachment 2857415




What a beautiful combo, Tulip2!  Love the color of your Alma as well!


----------



## Tulip2

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and looks so pretty with the charm!





LadyR said:


> What a beautiful combo, Tulip2!  Love the color of your Alma as well!



Thanks guys.  I really like my Epi Alma PM in Cyan.  Such a pretty color.  I find so many ways to dress her up too.  It's fun!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Gamourgirrrl said:


> As another Vesta fan I second Momtok's opinion on on Vesta's quality and ease to work with.  I have been consistently impressed with her work and communication. Really you just can't go wrong with her monsters. Sorry for hijacking your comment.


 


Thank you so much for this go to info.  I contacted her and she responded immediately that she will have more pieces, especially the real fur ones, in February when she returns to making them.  I can't wait.  I plan to make that my Valentines Day treat.


----------



## LadyR

Zabear said:


> View attachment 2857773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 30 b in DA. &#128516;


 
What a beautiful combination!  Made for each other!


----------



## Zabear

LadyR said:


> What a beautiful combination!  Made for each other!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss_Evie

momtok said:


> The designer/furrier is named Vesta, and her etsy account is:  VSAccessoriallink
> 
> (https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink )
> 
> Her shop is getting a little lower in stock lately, but that's just because of the time of year.  She works for a fashion/furrier company by day, and this is apparently their really busy month.  (I'm guessing that has something to do with how the fashion industry's yearly "cycle" works.)  But I _also_ know that she's working on more stock to post, and I know that she has new, future ideas too.  She also does custom orders, but might need just a few weeks to catch up.  She's very nice, very easy to work with, and very friendly.)
> 
> I also wanted to add ... for anyone unfamiliar with etsy, there's a link on the lower left side of the shop page, called "sales."  It's a very small link, just below a link to reviews.  If you click on "sales," you can page back through many more examples of her creatures.
> 
> (And another disclaimer:  No, I am not Vesta, nor would I even recognize her on the street.  I'm just a fan of her work.)
> .



I've just gone through this whole thread also and I wanted to say thanks so much for this link. The monsters are gorgeous and I can't wait to get my hands on one (or more). Your collection of them is gorgeous Momotok!


----------



## shyviolet

My Saleya came home with a ponytail scarf today


----------



## emms2381

shyviolet said:


> View attachment 2861551
> 
> 
> My Saleya came home with a ponytail scarf today


 


Lovely


----------



## emms2381

My latest beauties all dressed up... still cant do bows for the life of me


----------



## inlovewbags

Not a louis scarf but I love it!


----------



## frenchyo8

Just a few pics I've recently uploaded to other posts....


----------



## emms2381

frenchyo8 said:


> Just a few pics I've recently uploaded to other posts....



they all look beautiful, I like what you have done with your nf too


----------



## Charmie

emms2381 said:


> My latest beauties all dressed up... still cant do bows for the life of me


What ya talking about?! Those bows look pretty good to me. A hell of lot better than what I can do. Lol.


----------



## emms2381

Charmie said:


> What ya talking about?! Those bows look pretty good to me. A hell of lot better than what I can do. Lol.



hahahah I keep trying..... but they always seem to look lob sided


----------



## KarenLV

Luggage tag on my Noe Epi. 

Love how elegant and understated this looks.


----------



## KarenLV

My DE Totally decorated with a Coach charm. 




Close-up




And with LV charm, just purchased yesterday.  (Happy birthday to me). 




And a close-up


----------



## Anigmapr




----------



## ArmyWife12

Anigmapr said:


> View attachment 2869097


----------



## Anigmapr

ArmyWife12 said:


> Omg I love that tassel!! Do you mind me asking where you got it? Is that the 35 size? Thanks!




This the 35 &#128521;..I got it on eBay and believe this is the seller :
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=160910972926


----------



## ArmyWife12

Anigmapr said:


> This the 35 &#128521;..I got it on eBay and believe this is the seller :
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=160910972926



Twins on the bag! Thank you!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Anigmapr said:


> This the 35 &#128521;..I got it on eBay and believe this is the seller :
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=160910972926



Is that the cherry pink color?


----------



## Tulip2

emms2381 said:


> My latest beauties all dressed up... still cant do bows for the life of me



I don't know, I think your bows are quite lovely!  I'm "bow challenged" myself but I think yours are really good!  Thanks for all the pics.  Really pretty!


----------



## momtok

inlovewbags said:


> Not a louis scarf but I love it!



Reeeeeeally love that blue!!!  Just beautiful in satin/silk!!!!
.


----------



## DivaNC

KarenLV said:


> View attachment 2868837
> 
> 
> Luggage tag on my Noe Epi.
> 
> Love how elegant and understated this looks.



Wow, I love how well the tag and contrasting heat stamp compliment your bag.  Great idea!



Anigmapr said:


> View attachment 2869097


----------



## KarenLV

DivaNC said:


> Wow, I love how well the tag and contrasting heat stamp compliment your bag.  Great idea!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I was very pleased how well it looked.


----------



## LadyR

inlovewbags said:


> Not a louis scarf but I love it!


 

The two look lovely together!  Blue accents really compliment DE!


----------



## LadyR

frenchyo8 said:


> Just a few pics I've recently uploaded to other posts....


 
All three look fantastic!  Love the bows on the handles of your Speedy!  And that's the first time I saw the chains adorning a NF on both sides - looks great - you're very creative!


----------



## coviles28

I've added a Map Bandeau and a lock to my Neverfull MM in DA  

It covers a water spot perfectly!


----------



## Tulip2

KarenLV said:


> My DE Totally decorated with a Coach charm.
> 
> View attachment 2868885
> 
> 
> Close-up
> 
> View attachment 2868886
> 
> 
> And with LV charm, just purchased yesterday.  (Happy birthday to me).
> 
> View attachment 2868887
> 
> 
> And a close-up
> 
> View attachment 2868888



Love love love the blingy Coach charm.  It looks great on your DE Totally!

But the LV Chain Charm was made for this handbag!  It looks gorgeous with the understated DE canvas.  Both are great ideas!  I really wish I had a Totally in DE.  I would carry it more because I wouldn't have to worry about vachetta.


----------



## Louisgyal37

coviles28 said:


> I've added a Map Bandeau and a lock to my Neverfull MM in DA
> 
> It covers a water spot perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870161
> View attachment 2870162
> View attachment 2870163



That's the same bandeau I wear on my da nf mm. It looks like it was made for that pattern


----------



## coviles28

Louisgyal37 said:


> That's the same bandeau I wear on my da nf mm. It looks like it was made for that pattern




I agree! The SA was pushing me towards another color but I thought this one was perfect. When the vachetta darkens it'll look even better!


----------



## inlovewbags

LadyR said:


> The two look lovely together!  Blue accents really compliment DE!



Thank you ladyR!


----------



## inlovewbags

momtok said:


> Reeeeeeally love that blue!!!  Just beautiful in satin/silk!!!!
> .



Thank you momtok!


----------



## inlovewbags

Totally pm and sully pm


----------



## LadyR

coviles28 said:


> I've added a Map Bandeau and a lock to my Neverfull MM in DA
> 
> It covers a water spot perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870161
> View attachment 2870162
> View attachment 2870163


 
The two look great together, coviles28 - and love how you placed the lock on the bow for that special touch! Wouldn't you know I just picked up the same Map Bandeau at my local LV boutique last week.  And thanks so much for showing it with your NF DA - I was going to put mine on my Mono bags but will definitely wear this with my DA bags as well.  And I agree this Map Bandeau (Quetsche) looks like it was made for DA!


----------



## coviles28

LadyR said:


> The two look great together, coviles28 - and love how you placed the lock on the bow for that special touch! Wouldn't you know I just picked up the same Map Bandeau at my local LV boutique last week.  And thanks so much for showing it with your NF DA - I was going to put mine on my Mono bags but will definitely wear this with my DA bags as well.  And I agree this Map Bandeau (Quetsche) looks like it was made for DA!



Thanks so much LadyR  xox


----------



## gabsandme

frenchyo8 said:


> Just a few pics I've recently uploaded to other posts....


That red is stunning!  And I love your charm, too


----------



## frenchyo8

gabsandme said:


> That red is stunning!  And I love your charm, too



It's called Orient  I love it so much 

Thank you!


----------



## emms2381

Tulip2 said:


> I don't know, I think your bows are quite lovely!  I'm "bow challenged" myself but I think yours are really good!  Thanks for all the pics.  Really pretty!



Thank you so much Tulip, it would be nice to see more of your bags all dressed up I need some LV porn lol


----------



## madbag3342

I just bought an Victorian-era watch chain and fob that I plan to use as a bag charm. It should come in next week. Can't wait to see what it looks like. It has an amethyst stone and little elephant (I adore elephants). I plan to put it on my Artsy Damier Azur. I'll post pics if it's lovely.


----------



## Tulip2

emms2381 said:


> Thank you so much Tulip, it would be nice to see more of your bags all dressed up *I need some LV porn lol*



  I'll see if I can find some time this weekend to dress up some of my babies.  I do so enjoy doing that.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## emms2381

Tulip2 said:


> I'll see if I can find some time this weekend to dress up some of my babies.  I do so enjoy doing that.  Have a great weekend!



awesome, lol are my enabler LOL


----------



## girlhasbags

madbag3342 said:


> I just bought an Victorian-era watch chain and fob that I plan to use as a bag charm. It should come in next week. Can't wait to see what it looks like. It has an amethyst stone and little elephant (I adore elephants). I plan to put it on my Artsy Damier Azur. I'll post pics if it's lovely.


 
I like the charms can't wait to see the pics. I love elephants too.


----------



## nailgirl70

Petit Noe with MC Belringot both oldies but goodies


----------



## baghorr

My speedy 30 likes to get all dolled up. Such a spoiled little bag.....


----------



## baghorr

Miss Stresa likes to jingle as she's held.


----------



## sherimehling

my Speedy 25 Empreinte Infini with a Michael Kors Fur Charm in Grey


----------



## rachelkitty

Tried on this charm at the store when I bought my bag. (But didn't get it yet. Wanted to enjoy the awesome bag by itself first! Lol) Thought it would be a good reference to those who need it. The charm color is so girly and pretty! New for the Spring 2015 season.


----------



## Tulip2

rachelkitty said:


> Tried on this charm at the store when I bought my bag. (But didn't get it yet. Wanted to enjoy the awesome bag by itself first! Lol) Thought it would be a good reference to those who need it. The charm color is so girly and pretty! New for the Spring 2015 season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876396
> 
> View attachment 2876398



Great photo!  Yup, I already got that charm.  The darker color is in fact, Rose Litchi.  I definitely have a weakness for bag charms!


----------



## Cilifene

Montaigne MM dressed in fur....


----------



## Tulip2

Cilifene said:


> Montaigne MM dressed in fur....




Love the Montaigne & the fluffy fur ball. Really like the color on the black.


----------



## Cilifene

Tulip2 said:


> Love the Montaigne & the fluffy fur ball. Really like the color on the black.



Thank you very much Tulip!!! ...that means a lot coming from you :worthy:


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

baghorr said:


> My speedy 30 likes to get all dolled up. Such a spoiled little bag.....




Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## inverved




----------



## alansgail

nailgirl70 said:


> Petit Noe with MC Belringot both oldies but goodies


Wow, I love that little change purse on your Noe!! Well done!


----------



## CornishMon

My LV charm on my Chanel!

View attachment 2877216


----------



## Shoppinmel




----------



## Camaro Chic

Noe with watercolour bandeau and Wilshire MM with Hermès twilly.


----------



## clu13

My favorite charm on my favorite bag


----------



## Camaro Chic

clu13 said:


> My favorite charm on my favorite bag
> 
> View attachment 2877410



Stop torturing me!


----------



## SBundles17

no_1_diva said:


>




So cute! Do you mind telling me where you found this adorable pouf?


----------



## liz_

1st bag charm, now I feel the need to get a bag charm for each bag &#128527;..


----------



## pjhm

Clu13-That looks great---perfection!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Some personalization going on......


----------



## Louisgyal37

One more...


----------



## Freak4Coach

Shoppinmel said:


>



I love this combo!  What color name is the scarf?  It doesn't seem to match anything online.  There's one called Quetsche but it's showing as blue.  Thanks!


----------



## inverved

SBundles17 said:


> So cute! Do you mind telling me where you found this adorable pouf?



I bought the pouf from EllandEmm, but it looks like they are sold out at the moment. They are extremely popular! Jenn (the owner) always restocks them, so keep an eye out for that!

http://www.ellandemm.com/pouf/


----------



## Mailai

Louisgyal37 said:


> One more...




May I ask what brand is this fur ball? TIA


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mailai said:


> May I ask what brand is this fur ball? TIA


Hi
It's Michael Kors


----------



## Shoppinmel

Freak4Coach said:


> I love this combo!  What color name is the scarf?  It doesn't seem to match anything online.  There's one called Quetsche but it's showing as blue.  Thanks!



Thank you so much.  I got it awhile ago so I don't think this color is available any longer.  I believe it was the Mono Map bandeau in prune.


----------



## Shoppinmel

SBundles17 said:


> So cute! Do you mind telling me where you found this adorable pouf?



I just bought one for my daughter for her birthday because she fell in love with the pouf at LV when we were there a few weeks ago but there's no way I'm buying a 9 year old an LV keychain!   They have some on Amazon but I found better prices on Ebay.  Here's the seller I bought from and they have tons of colors! http://www.ebay.com/itm/19121726978...49&var=490359661255&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## momtok

What daughter and I are taking for church and other errands tomorrow.  Violet Mat Allson for me; and DD is taking her ebene Almabb.  Fur monsters are by a furrier on etsy.com, VSAccessoriallink

(I'm not the best with the camera.  Sorry. :-/ )


----------



## Freak4Coach

Shoppinmel said:


> Thank you so much.  I got it awhile ago so I don't think this color is available any longer.  I believe it was the Mono Map bandeau in prune.



Thank you so much!  It's such a pretty combo.  I called LV and that color is sold out though.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

My Monogram Rainbow and Monogram Trunks &#128523;


----------



## nora ramos

Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#128522; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta


----------



## girlhasbags

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#128522; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta


 
That is great how did you do it?


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Lockme w/ fluffy charm


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> My favorite charm on my favorite bag
> 
> View attachment 2877410




This Maison charm is my favorite (and only) bag charm. I love how classic it is, and it goes with any bag!


----------



## darlinga

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#55357;&#56842; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta


 
AMAZING!  Do you have a website?


----------



## nora ramos

girlhasbags- practice and then more practice lol!!! 
darlinga- I don't have a website, but I'd love to make you one, and I do have some available at the moment....feel free to pm me if you're interested!!! And thank you very much for your kind words!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dahlia347

My palermo and the charm, which is the oversized bracelet from Radley. I didn't know what to do with the bracelet as it was a gift from friend and its the beads is huge, but i found it looks cute with my bag


----------



## dahlia347

Opss here the pic


----------



## LadyR

Shoppinmel said:


> Thank you so much.  I got it awhile ago so I don't think this color is available any longer.  I believe it was the Mono Map bandeau in prune.


 
Shoppinmel, I also have this bandeau and you're right - it's the Mono Map Bandeau in Prune Petrole.  Purchased mine about a year or so ago, and it was the last one in stock at my local LV boutique.  I also believe it's been discontinued.  I usually wear mine with my DE bag, Westminster GM.  But upon seeing your beautiful Artsy DA with this bandeau, the two look fantastic together!  Thanks so much for posting this photo as it has inspired me to wear this bandeau with my DA bags as well!


----------



## LadyR

clu13 said:


> My favorite charm on my favorite bag
> 
> View attachment 2877410




So gorgeous!  So very gorgeous!


----------



## LadyR

momtok said:


> What daughter and I are taking for church and other errands tomorrow.  Violet Mat Allson for me; and DD is taking her ebene Almabb.  Fur monsters are by a furrier on etsy.com, VSAccessoriallink
> 
> (I'm not the best with the camera.  Sorry. :-/ )


 

Are you kidding?  Your photos came out great!  Beautiful bags, adorable charms - and your DD is such a cutie!  And so very, very stylish!


----------



## LadyR

liz_ said:


> View attachment 2877873
> 
> 1st bag charm, now I feel the need to get a bag charm for each bag &#65533;&#65533;..


 
For your 1st bag charm, you made a great choice!  This looks so beautiful and so purrfect with your gorgeous Speedy Empreinte!


----------



## clu13

LadyR said:


> So gorgeous!  So very gorgeous!



Thank you! 



OCMomof3 said:


> This Maison charm is my favorite (and only) bag charm. I love how classic it is, and it goes with any bag!



I agree - sometimes I think my charms are too cutesy but the Maison charms look are wonderful. 



pjhm said:


> Clu13-That looks great---perfection!




Thank you!!!!



Camaro Chic said:


> Stop torturing me!




Sorry . . . I feel like I'm giving you a mission, should you choose to accept it - find that charm!


----------



## Camaro Chic

clu13 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - sometimes I think my charms are too cutesy but the Maison charms look are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . . . I feel like I'm giving you a mission, should you choose to accept it - find that charm!


 
Ohhhh trust me I am already on the hunt. New HG item.


----------



## Shoppinmel

LadyR said:


> Shoppinmel, I also have this bandeau and you're right - it's the Mono Map Bandeau in Prune Petrole.  Purchased mine about a year or so ago, and it was the last one in stock at my local LV boutique.  I also believe it's been discontinued.  I usually wear mine with my DE bag, Westminster GM.  But upon seeing your beautiful Artsy DA with this bandeau, the two look fantastic together!  Thanks so much for posting this photo as it has inspired me to wear this bandeau with my DA bags as well!



Don't you just love this bandeau!  I love a lot of them but the color combo of this one is just special and I think it looks great on so many bags!  I've also used it on my Metis hobo and it looks beautiful on mono as well.  I've tried it on my Vernis Rosewood and it looks really great with Amarante!


----------



## Toby93

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#128522; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta



Wow - how clever!  This is a great idea


----------



## nora ramos

Toby93- Thank you!!!&#128522;


----------



## girlhasbags

My new and only LV charm on my vintage refurbished Alma bag


----------



## Honeylugs

rachelkitty said:


> Tried on this charm at the store when I bought my bag. (But didn't get it yet. Wanted to enjoy the awesome bag by itself first! Lol) Thought it would be a good reference to those who need it. The charm color is so girly and pretty! New for the Spring 2015 season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876396
> 
> View attachment 2876398


I'm SO in love with this charm


----------



## pipitoter

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#128522; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta




This is creative and beautiful! I love it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pipitoter

Here's mine! I'm playing around w the "double bow" or "double loop bow". I gave up after 10mins of searching on YouTube and fiddled until I had something cute. Here is my NF with Hermes Twilly and Laduree keychain. (Another pix with a simple bow and no charm.) Pls share if you have other cute ways to tie. It looks different every time to me! &#128563;


----------



## inlovewbags

I just love this charm on my speedy ! One picture with flash..the other without..


----------



## LaurelLee123

inlovewbags said:


> I just love this charm on my speedy ! One picture with flash..the other without..



So pretty!


----------



## inlovewbags

LaurelLee123 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

pipitoter said:


> Here's mine! I'm playing around w the "double bow" or "double loop bow". I gave up after 10mins of searching on YouTube and fiddled until I had something cute. Here is my NF with Hermes Twilly and Laduree keychain. (Another pix with a simple bow and no charm.) Pls share if you have other cute ways to tie. It looks different every time to me! &#128563;
> 
> View attachment 2890012
> View attachment 2890013
> View attachment 2890014
> View attachment 2890015




Love the way you tie the bow very pretty!


----------



## pipitoter

viewwing said:


> Love the way you tie the bow very pretty!




Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## kerz23

I posted this is the "clubhouse" so I'm sorry for reposting, 
I have been debating on getting a bandeau to add a little something to my collection, but I have one concern, do they ever untie? Has anyone lost one on a bag? Obviously you would tie it tight, but just curious.  I'm thinking of getting the monogram rainbow in black, to go with my Noir emp Artsy, and my mimossa, and Indigo Epi NF's.  I think it will match with all 3 bags.


----------



## pipitoter

kerz23 said:


> I posted this is the "clubhouse" so I'm sorry for reposting,
> I have been debating on getting a bandeau to add a little something to my collection, but I have one concern, do they ever untie? Has anyone lost one on a bag? Obviously you would tie it tight, but just curious.  I'm thinking of getting the monogram rainbow in black, to go with my Noir emp Artsy, and my mimossa, and Indigo Epi NF's.  I think it will match with all 3 bags.




I just got back from my LV store and love the monogram rainbow!! Would look gorgeous w the epi!! I think if you made a first knot, even if the bows became loose it would stay. I've been practicing that double bow which does get loose easily. I know exactly what u mean. I keep checking on it, but it's still there!


----------



## kerz23

pipitoter said:


> I just got back from my LV store and love the monogram rainbow!! Would look gorgeous w the epi!! I think if you made a first knot, even if the bows became loose it would stay. I've been practicing that double bow which does get loose easily. I know exactly what u mean. I keep checking on it, but it's still there!




Thank you for your advise!! Good luck with your bows &#128521;


----------



## LadyR

inlovewbags said:


> I just love this charm on my speedy ! One picture with flash..the other without..




Your charm and your Speedy DE are a truly beautiful combination!  Love that red color!


----------



## LadyR

pipitoter said:


> Here's mine! I'm playing around w the "double bow" or "double loop bow". I gave up after 10mins of searching on YouTube and fiddled until I had something cute. Here is my NF with Hermes Twilly and Laduree keychain. (Another pix with a simple bow and no charm.) Pls share if you have other cute ways to tie. It looks different every time to me! &#128563;
> 
> View attachment 2890012
> View attachment 2890013
> View attachment 2890014
> View attachment 2890015




A truly beautiful trio:  LV NF, Hermes Twilly and that wonderful Laduree keychain!  Love how you tied the Twilly as well!


----------



## jazzman79

New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm


----------



## Charmie

My latest charm. Love the colour.


----------



## Mailai

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm




Nice &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mailai

pipitoter said:


> Here's mine! I'm playing around w the "double bow" or "double loop bow". I gave up after 10mins of searching on YouTube and fiddled until I had something cute. Here is my NF with Hermes Twilly and Laduree keychain. (Another pix with a simple bow and no charm.) Pls share if you have other cute ways to tie. It looks different every time to me! &#128563;
> 
> View attachment 2890012
> View attachment 2890013
> View attachment 2890014
> View attachment 2890015




How I wish you could do us all a favor by posting a video because I too gave up on YouTube. I could not find anything helpful and I am so desperate to learn double bow loop xx


----------



## pipitoter

Mailai said:


> How I wish you could do us all a favor by posting a video because I too gave up on YouTube. I could not find anything helpful and I am so desperate to learn double bow loop xx




Hrm I'll try to explain it. &#9786;&#65039;

1. I lay the bag flat so that I could tie the first normal bow upside down 

2. Take the tail pieces and thread it through the middle knot to make the 2nd loop

3. Now you can sit the bag normally and play with puffing the two loops. Pulling the bottom loops (the 1st ones) make it tight. Pulling the tops loops loosen. 

^^ what I did was make the second loops puffer and tighten w the first loops which make them smaller. I dunno.. there might be a tip to make them stay in place better. I just started playing with it on Monday. If you find another technique pls share!! &#128521;


----------



## Katd1683

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm



Your alma looks GORGEOUS with the new charm! Love it


----------



## Freak4Coach

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm



I saw this when I was a the boutique a month ago.  It is sooo gorgeous!  I love it on your Alma!  Congrats


----------



## girlhasbags

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm




I saw this charm in the LV store this weekend I fell in love with it. I think it looks great on your bag!


----------



## jazzman79

girlhasbags said:


> I saw this charm in the LV store this weekend I fell in love with it. I think it looks great on your bag!



Thank you


----------



## jazzman79

Katd1683 said:


> Your alma looks GORGEOUS with the new charm! Love it



Thanks!


----------



## aussiemel

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm


I love this charm!! I saw it on the Australian LV website but it isn´t on the German website yet so I´m not sure if it´s available in Frankfurt where I live.  Did you get yours in Berlin?

It looks fantastic on your bag!!


----------



## LouisV76

aussiemel said:


> I love this charm!! I saw it on the Australian LV website but it isn´t on the German website yet so I´m not sure if it´s available in Frankfurt where I live.  Did you get yours in Berlin?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic on your bag!!




was in munich last weekend and they had it!&#128077;


----------



## jazzman79

aussiemel said:


> I love this charm!! I saw it on the Australian LV website but it isn´t on the German website yet so I´m not sure if it´s available in Frankfurt where I live.  Did you get yours in Berlin?
> 
> It looks fantastic on your bag!!



Yes thats right, it isn't on the website but: if you type in on google "louis vuitton sphere", you'll get the link to it. Check out: http://de.louisvuitton.com/deu-de/produkte/lv-sphere-taschenschmuck-009391
Strange, isn't it?!? 

And yes, bought mine here in Berlin but they told me, it was the last one. So call LV and ask, if they do have any left in Frankfurt! Otherwise: Order via the link


----------



## aussiemel

jazzman79 said:


> Yes thats right, it isn't on the website but: if you type in on google "louis vuitton sphere", you'll get the link to it. Check out: http://de.louisvuitton.com/deu-de/produkte/lv-sphere-taschenschmuck-009391
> Strange, isn't it?!?
> 
> And yes, bought mine here in Berlin but they told me, it was the last one. So call LV and ask, if they do have any left in Frankfurt! Otherwise: Order via the link


Thank you very much jazzman79 and LouisV76 for the helpful info - I'll definitely check it out


----------



## Klvoe

I like it to be busy so I have two charms plus my luggage tag


----------



## Camaro Chic

I have a couple of charms I have my eye on but they're discontinued. However I have made a couple of my own!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Here's the first one I ever made, on my Speedy 25.


----------



## Camaro Chic

And another on my DE Speedy 30, and the two together.


----------



## for3v3rz

My totally mm and fav. coach scarf.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Klvoe said:


> I like it to be busy so I have two charms plus my luggage tag
> 
> View attachment 2895224



LOVE this! You're making me want some mon monogram now!


----------



## Klvoe

Camaro Chic said:


> LOVE this! You're making me want some mon monogram now!



You should totally get one!


----------



## misscocktail

My Sac Eugènie In Valentine's day mood with a red rose (made it myself) &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Louish

LV007 said:


> On my neverfull pm....



My favourite charm/bag combo. Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

cougster said:


> View attachment 2502973
> View attachment 2502974



I like how you have your initials on the tag on it he side of your speedy. V


----------



## Apelila

This is her scarf for today


----------



## katieny

This isn't a charm but I love how a  lock looks on a Neverfull. I got the lock off of eBay.


----------



## katieny

Here is my Neverfull in Azur with a lock. My bucket with a bandeau. Sorry didn't attach pictures.


----------



## katieny




----------



## tessa_13

I got this recently from Leather prince. So gorgeous!


----------



## JessLovesTim

tessa_13 said:


> View attachment 2896585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this recently from Leather prince. So gorgeous!




I follow him on Instagram- he and his wife seem so sweet. And their dog is so so adorable. I've been considering the horse charm he makes, but every single charm just has so much detail and looks so well made. Love your charm


----------



## tessa_13

JessLovesTim said:


> I follow him on Instagram- he and his wife seem so sweet. And their dog is so so adorable. I've been considering the horse charm he makes, but every single charm just has so much detail and looks so well made. Love your charm




The charm is extremely well made. I was very pleasantly surprised, I am also considering the horse with wings charm.


----------



## LV_addict

Apelila said:


> This is her scarf for today



Love this combo!


----------



## LV_addict

My lovely Epi Alma in mandarin with Hermes twilly. 








Damier Ebene Speedy with Epi keyholder:







Graffiti Speedy with tag:







And here's an oldie but goldie.. my first ever LV charm


----------



## LV007

Louish said:


> My favourite charm/bag combo. Beautiful!


Thanks!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

katieny said:


> View attachment 2895996
> View attachment 2895997
> 
> This isn't a charm but I love how a  lock looks on a Neverfull. I got the lock off of eBay.



What a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lvnewbie07

I am loving the ivy bag charm I received along with my first NF from my DH for Valentine's Day. I just love how the quatrefoils and flowers on the charm complements the bag &#128525; My husband did well picking out this charm. It's also light so it won't weigh the bag down&#10084;&#65039;&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jewels28

LV_addict said:


> My lovely Epi Alma in mandarin with Hermes twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damier Ebene Speedy with Epi keyholder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graffiti Speedy with tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an oldie but goldie.. my first ever LV charm


All so cute. Always love the graffiti.


----------



## jewels28

lvnewbie07 said:


> I am loving the ivy bag charm I received along with my first NF from my DH for Valentine's Day. I just love how the quatrefoils and flowers on the charm complements the bag &#128525; My husband did well picking out this charm. It's also light so it won't weigh the bag down&#10084;&#65039;&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2897088
> 
> View attachment 2897089




Hubbie did well. I saw that charm at LV last night-just passing through-so pretty.


----------



## Bagsforcady

Heres my epi leather Noe with scarf


----------



## Apelila

LV_addict said:


> Love this combo!


Thank you...


----------



## shyviolet

Posted this in another thread as well


----------



## Venessa84

My Montebello with my V-day gift...


----------



## cavalier1

LovingLV81 said:


> Not sure if this counts but here is my speedy 30 with handle covers


Love your handle covers...where did you get them? And, do they velcro to stay on?


----------



## Tulip2

Bagsforcady said:


> Heres my epi leather Noe with scarf





shyviolet said:


> Posted this in another thread as well
> 
> View attachment 2897542
> View attachment 2897543





Venessa84 said:


> My Montebello with my V-day gift...



Wow ladies, these are all gorgeous.


----------



## momtok

First off, Happy Chinese New Year to everyone!!  

Since I had mentioned these here some time ago, I wanted to post them as well.  The Chinese Lion Dance heads that I was having Vesta make ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink ), have arrived.  

Those who have had special orders made, know that this woman can work miracles.  Well, she really pulled this one off.  ..... Back around Christmas, I had asked the monster-maker to come up with Chinese lions ... a red one for daughter, and a blue one for me.  She ended up having some silver-fox dyed to a beautiful red, and also found some really nice blue silver fox that didn't overwhelm, but gave a pop of blue/teal at the roots.  She also came up with a way to use white mink for the traditional "mask" around the eyes and upper-lip.  The jewels on the forehead are just beautiful (bottom picture below), the mouths (which open just like the real lion dance costumes) are lined with leather, and the eyes are large Swarovskis.  ..... Believe me, I am neither an artist, nor even can I even sketch.  All I did was make the request with the simple words "Chinese lion dance, southern (Guangdong) version."  I showed her a simple google search ... that was it.   Beyond that, it was allllllll Vesta.

And for the complimentary initial that she and her husband attach to the strap, I actually requested two on each .... the letters "KE".  ..... "Ke" is daughter's Chinese name, given to her by the orphanage.  To be precise, they named her after a green and black, "malachite-like" stone that's mined in the areas around daughter's hometown (in Guangdong province), and is often used for beads and jewelry.  I've also heard it called "peacock stone", and have used it in various decorations in our home.  Anyway, as a *surprise*, Vesta actually tracked down some of the beads and attached them to the straps!  I couldn't believe it when I unpacked them!

They are, as you'll see, a little larger than her usual monsters, but we're only going to use them on handbags for special occasions.  (Eg. we're going to see the touring performance of the Flashdance musical next week, and since it's still within the traditional two weeks of New Year celebrations, these are the LV's we're taking, with the lions.  Eva is mine, pochette is daughter's.  And just wait til our Mandarin teacher sees them tomorrow at daughter's kung fu classes!   )  

Happy New Year!


----------



## momtok

And while this isn't adorning an LV bag, since I took this picture for Vesta, I thought I'd post it here too. 

I mentioned that the lions would only be used on bags for special occasions.  Well, this is what daughter's will be doing the rest of the time ..... guarding her tournament trophies.    Think he looks fierce enough for the job?


----------



## LVBagLady

Sphere Key holder


----------



## meg_in_blue

katieny said:


> View attachment 2896021
> View attachment 2896022
> View attachment 2896023



Love your bucket!!  I have one too and use a bandeau on it also.  Its a vintage bag but I its perfect for vacation.  Took it to Switzerland this summer and it went everywhere with me.


----------



## girlhasbags

momtok said:


> First off, Happy Chinese New Year to everyone!!
> 
> Since I had mentioned these here some time ago, I wanted to post them as well.  The Chinese Lion Dance heads that I was having Vesta make ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink ), have arrived.
> 
> Those who have had special orders made, know that this woman can work miracles.  Well, she really pulled this one off.  ..... Back around Christmas, I had asked the monster-maker to come up with Chinese lions ... a red one for daughter, and a blue one for me.  She ended up having some silver-fox dyed to a beautiful red, and also found some really nice blue silver fox that didn't overwhelm, but gave a pop of blue/teal at the roots.  She also came up with a way to use white mink for the traditional "mask" around the eyes and upper-lip.  The jewels on the forehead are just beautiful (bottom picture below), the mouths (which open just like the real lion dance costumes) are lined with leather, and the eyes are large Swarovskis.  ..... Believe me, I am neither an artist, nor even can I even sketch.  All I did was make the request with the simple words "Chinese lion dance, southern (Guangdong) version."  I showed her a simple google search ... that was it.   Beyond that, it was allllllll Vesta.
> 
> And for the complimentary initial that she and her husband attach to the strap, I actually requested two on each .... the letters "KE".  ..... "Ke" is daughter's Chinese name, given to her by the orphanage.  To be precise, they named her after a green and black, "malachite-like" stone that's mined in the areas around daughter's hometown (in Guangdong province), and is often used for beads and jewelry.  I've also heard it called "peacock stone", and have used it in various decorations in our home.  Anyway, as a *surprise*, Vesta actually tracked down some of the beads and attached them to the straps!  I couldn't believe it when I unpacked them!
> 
> They are, as you'll see, a little larger than her usual monsters, but we're only going to use them on handbags for special occasions.  (Eg. we're going to see the touring performance of the Flashdance musical next week, and since it's still within the traditional two weeks of New Year celebrations, these are the LV's we're taking, with the lions.  Eva is mine, pochette is daughter's.  And just wait til our Mandarin teacher sees them tomorrow at daughter's kung fu classes!   )
> 
> Happy New Year!


 

I really love these does she have a website other than the one posted? .. Happy New Year to you


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

momtok said:


> And while this isn't adorning an LV bag, since I took this picture for Vesta, I thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> I mentioned that the lions would only be used on bags for special occasions.  Well, this is what daughter's will be doing the rest of the time ..... guarding her tournament trophies.    Think he looks fierce enough for the job?



Love your new lions!


----------



## momtok

girlhasbags said:


> I really love these does she have a website other than the one posted? .. Happy New Year to you



As of now, she only works through her etsy shop.  But I do gather that there's a "retail" online company that would like to feature her monsters.  I don't want to speak out of school though because I'm merely a customer.  So it's not my liberty to say anything further.  (Though I'm very excited for her!)

But in the meantime, yes, her only outlet is her etsy window.  She's very professional though, I assure you.  
.


----------



## Marey

Not an LV charm, but I saw this while standing in line at Banana Republic and it was only $40 so I figured why not. They have a smaller Pom-Pom one that I also bought in the coral color to go with my much smaller Manosque PM in DE.


----------



## LVoeluv

momtok said:


> First off, Happy Chinese New Year to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had mentioned these here some time ago, I wanted to post them as well.  The Chinese Lion Dance heads that I was having Vesta make ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/VSAccessoriallink ), have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have had special orders made, know that this woman can work miracles.  Well, she really pulled this one off.  ..... Back around Christmas, I had asked the monster-maker to come up with Chinese lions ... a red one for daughter, and a blue one for me.  She ended up having some silver-fox dyed to a beautiful red, and also found some really nice blue silver fox that didn't overwhelm, but gave a pop of blue/teal at the roots.  She also came up with a way to use white mink for the traditional "mask" around the eyes and upper-lip.  The jewels on the forehead are just beautiful (bottom picture below), the mouths (which open just like the real lion dance costumes) are lined with leather, and the eyes are large Swarovskis.  ..... Believe me, I am neither an artist, nor even can I even sketch.  All I did was make the request with the simple words "Chinese lion dance, southern (Guangdong) version."  I showed her a simple google search ... that was it.   Beyond that, it was allllllll Vesta.
> 
> 
> 
> And for the complimentary initial that she and her husband attach to the strap, I actually requested two on each .... the letters "KE".  ..... "Ke" is daughter's Chinese name, given to her by the orphanage.  To be precise, they named her after a green and black, "malachite-like" stone that's mined in the areas around daughter's hometown (in Guangdong province), and is often used for beads and jewelry.  I've also heard it called "peacock stone", and have used it in various decorations in our home.  Anyway, as a *surprise*, Vesta actually tracked down some of the beads and attached them to the straps!  I couldn't believe it when I unpacked them!
> 
> 
> 
> They are, as you'll see, a little larger than her usual monsters, but we're only going to use them on handbags for special occasions.  (Eg. we're going to see the touring performance of the Flashdance musical next week, and since it's still within the traditional two weeks of New Year celebrations, these are the LV's we're taking, with the lions.  Eva is mine, pochette is daughter's.  And just wait til our Mandarin teacher sees them tomorrow at daughter's kung fu classes!   )
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!




Love the details! Especially the last picture, wow! Both colors look stunning! 
My custom leather lion charm is huge too! And I also love the little horn makes it look so adorable! I know it shouldn't be but it's really cute looking for a supposedly fierce lion, &#128513;&#128522; I think it'll look very pretty on my speedy B, will upload picture in a bit, &#128525;&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## Katd1683

Shoppinmel said:


>



In love with this bandeau!! could you please tell me what color this is? TIA!


----------



## My_vo

Katd1683 said:


> In love with this bandeau!! could you please tell me what color this is? TIA!




Wow it's so pretty!


----------



## LVoeluv

Here's the picture of my charms 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and thanks for letting me share, &#128522;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Tulip2

I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.



Beautifully matching! I am enjoying this photo a lot! Pretty pieces!


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> Beautifully matching! I am enjoying this photo a lot! Pretty pieces!



Thank you Pavla!  I'm usually a Zippy Wallet kind of gal, but I'm in love with this Curieuse Wallet.  So luxurious and useful!


----------



## aussiemel

My Bloomy bag charm arrived today   I bought my Verona MM in January and have been dying to get a charm for it ever since, I love the Bloomy


----------



## Bagsforcady

Took this baby out last night. Happy weekend everyone


----------



## lvnewbie07

Bagsforcady said:


> Took this baby out last night. Happy weekend everyone




That color is gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tulip2

aussiemel said:


> My Bloomy bag charm arrived today   I bought my Verona MM in January and have been dying to get a charm for it ever since, I love the Bloomy



These 2 go together beautifully!  Great choices on both.  Such a pretty handbag and charm.  Big congrats!


----------



## aussiemel

Tulip2 said:


> These 2 go together beautifully!  Great choices on both.  Such a pretty handbag and charm.  Big congrats!


Thank you very much Tulip2, that´s very kind of you


----------



## cavalier1

Tulip2 said:


> I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.


So you have the bronze color!  Do you still love it.  I could never make up my mind.  The only reason I decided against it was because my SA wanted me to get the galet.  She said I would get tired of it.  What is your honest opinion on this color?  Thank you...you know I value what you say.


----------



## LadyR

Tulip2 said:


> I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.


 
Tulip2, be still my heart!  This Bronze Emp Speedy 25 with the matching wallet and the Mono Chain Charm add up to perfection!  Gorgeous and versatile neutral shade!


----------



## LadyR

aussiemel said:


> My Bloomy bag charm arrived today   I bought my Verona MM in January and have been dying to get a charm for it ever since, I love the Bloomy


 
Your beautiful Verona MM and adorable Bloomy bag charm look so amazing together!


----------



## merekat703

I like bag charms and this is my favorite from Laduree


----------



## Maldita1210

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2732584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Pretty 
What is the name of this charm ?


----------



## adboy

frenchyo8 said:


> Just a few pics I've recently uploaded to other posts....









This is GORGEOUS...do you think those chains would be long enough to do this on a Keepall 55?  Or too short?


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms&#128522; (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta





Wow that's incredible! Do you perhaps make them in DA print? &#128571;


----------



## aussiemel

LadyR said:


> Your beautiful Verona MM and adorable Bloomy bag charm look so amazing together!


Thank you very much LadyR!


----------



## BBNJ

merekat703 said:


> I like bag charms and this is my favorite from Laduree



Adorable!


----------



## Venessa84

merekat703 said:


> I like bag charms and this is my favorite from Laduree


Gorgeous!  Love the charm!!


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.





cavalier1 said:


> So you have the bronze color!  Do you still love it.  I could never make up my mind.  The only reason I decided against it was because my SA wanted me to get the galet.  She said I would get tired of it.  What is your honest opinion on this color?  Thank you...you know I value what you say.



I specifically chose the Bronze because there's a slight "sparkle" to this Empreinte color.   It's a color unlike any other that I've seen.

I still love it and carry it to this day.  I feel comfortable wearing it with just about any color.  I'm sure the Galet is gorgeous too though!


----------



## OCMomof3

I have the Curieuse wallet in Bronze. It's absolutely stunning. I adore LV's Empreinte line!


----------



## OCMomof3

Anyone use Hermes Twillys on their LV bags?


----------



## girlhasbags

Bagsforcady said:


> Heres my epi leather Noe with scarf




Stunning. That color combo is great


----------



## Bagsforcady

girlhasbags said:


> Stunning. That color combo is great



Thank you!!&#128541;


----------



## Aelfaerie

Here's my Speedy!  her.


----------



## frenchyo8

adboy said:


> This is GORGEOUS...do you think those chains would be long enough to do this on a Keepall 55?  Or too short?



I'm not sure, but I do not think that they would be long enough.

I do not own a 55 Keepall to test out the theory


----------



## gabsandme

Tulip2 said:


> I do so love my Emp Speedy 25's.  This Bronze is the only one that has a matching Curieuse Wallet too.  Adorned with the Monogram Chain Charm.



I like to keep the adornments to a minimum but this is classy!  Love the combo, color & the chain charm.


----------



## Honeylugs

Took Miss Totally out today with the chain charm x


----------



## Tulip2

Honeylugs said:


> Took Miss Totally out today with the chain charm x
> View attachment 2917100



Beautiful combination!  I've found that so many bag charms look gorgeous on the Totally.  It really is "totally" a great handbag!


----------



## Honeylugs

Tulip2 said:


> Beautiful combination!  I've found that so many bag charms look gorgeous on the Totally.  It really is "totally" a great handbag!


Thank you, yes you are totally right !


----------



## Tulip2

Honeylugs said:


> Thank you, yes you are totally right !


----------



## girlhasbags

I found this hand made charm on Esty and it looked great on my PM


----------



## r_tiff2326

My latest purchase on the LV charm


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tried this one on my new speedy B:


----------



## My_vo

I forgot about this thread lol [emoji23]


----------



## My_vo

here are some pics of the new charm I got and luggage tag


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Tapage on my retiro


----------



## Louisgyal37

Lumi with tapage:


----------



## jayzanatta

ordered this puff ball so long ago that they refunded me , but to my surprise it showed up at my door this morning . In love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LVLovely90

Bagsforcady said:


> Heres my epi leather Noe with scarf



Looks so beautiful! Did you put the bandeau around the leather tie or is that all just the bandeau?


----------



## swee7bebe

Love this purse so much. The colors of the bandeau go really well with the monogram.


----------



## tar9983

Here is my work bag/mama bag


----------



## tar9983

Another shot


----------



## ScottyGal

My favourite doggy charm on my Speedy


----------



## yunicorn

Here is my cute little Speedy bag charm on my cute Speedy 25...


----------



## yunicorn

Camaro Chic said:


> Noe with watercolour bandeau and Wilshire MM with Hermès twilly.


Love your Petit Noe. Do you mind if I asked you how old it is. I'm just curious to find vintage pieces


----------



## kkaate

yunicorn said:


> Here is my cute little Speedy bag charm on my cute Speedy 25...



Speedy inception!  Love it


----------



## Leo the Lion

yunicorn said:


> Here is my cute little Speedy bag charm on my cute Speedy 25...


I've always loved this charm! Looks amazing on your speedy!


----------



## yunicorn

Leo the Lion said:


> I've always loved this charm! Looks amazing on your speedy!


Thank you. It's so cute...


----------



## yunicorn

kkaate said:


> Speedy inception!  Love it


Thank you. Goes well together I think


----------



## rachelkitty

_Lee said:


> My favourite doggy charm on my Speedy




That's too adorable! May I ask where this charm is from?


----------



## rachelkitty

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2931991
> 
> 
> Love this purse so much. The colors of the bandeau go really well with the monogram.




Nice contrast and Pop of color! Love this combination!!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Speedy 30 with the beautiful Eclipse Charm and small luggage tag, from Hawaii (stamped on both sides), and the Totally PM with the Eclipse. 
Neverfull MM Mon Monogram with Michael Kors Pom Pom.


----------



## Saisha

My gorgeous pochette Metis all dolled up with the leopard bandeau!!


----------



## DsMOM

Saisha said:


> My gorgeous pochette Metis all dolled up with the leopard bandeau!!




Super cute like that!


----------



## Pavla

My Alma PM Bleu Infini with her charm today


----------



## ScottyGal

rachelkitty said:


> That's too adorable! May I ask where this charm is from?



Thanks  It's from Debenhams: http://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_093010326294_-1


----------



## Mariapia

_Lee said:


> Thanks  It's from Debenhams: http://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_093010326294_-1




Out of stock unfortunately![emoji26]


----------



## ScottyGal

Bought a new charm tonight  (same brand as my dog one which ive put on my Speedy), cute little hedgehog! &#128023;

Here it is on my Neverfull MM..

Not sure if i should take the keyring part of it off, like I did with my other charm..


----------



## ScottyGal

Ok I think I prefer it shortened


----------



## lvnewbie07

_Lee said:


> Ok I think I prefer it shortened




Cute charm! It looks nice shortened [emoji4] Congrats!


----------



## Nylamomma

Does anyone have suggestions on the best YouTube video to teach me how to tie a bandeau properly on my bag?


----------



## Saisha

DsMOM said:


> Super cute like that!


Thank u :kiss:


----------



## luv2run41

I just picked this preloved pretty from the post office. I am not sure what the name of the bandeau is but her it is on speedy 30 DA! I can't wait to put it on my new DA delightful when she arrives!














\\Naif charm :


----------



## Bagsforcady

LVLovely90 said:


> Looks so beautiful! Did you put the bandeau around the leather tie or is that all just the bandeau?



Thank you! its just the bandeau, I removed the leather string


----------



## Camaro Chic

yunicorn said:


> Love your Petit Noe. Do you mind if I asked you how old it is. I'm just curious to find vintage pieces



It's 28 years old!


----------



## rachelkitty

_Lee said:


> Bought a new charm tonight  (same brand as my dog one which ive put on my Speedy), cute little hedgehog! &#128023;
> 
> Here it is on my Neverfull MM..
> 
> Not sure if i should take the keyring part of it off, like I did with my other charm..



This one is really cute too!! I like it shortened.  I wish we had this brand in US! >.<


----------



## ScottyGal

rachelkitty said:


> This one is really cute too!! I like it shortened.  I wish we had this brand in US! >.<



Thanks  it's a great price point too (only £8) so if it geta damaged or lost I won't worry too much


----------



## yunicorn

Camaro Chic said:


> It's 28 years old!


Wow....congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pavla

Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday


----------



## Honeylugs

Pavla said:


> Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday


WOW ! That looks SO pretty. Your making me want a bag in Magnolia!


----------



## LVLovely90

Pavla said:


> Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday



I LOVE how you fit that charm on there! Looks great! I tried to fit mine on the handles and it didnt go either lol but just be careful cause that leather that its hanging on is thin and if the charm gets caught on something , it might
rip   I've had those tear before on other bags


----------



## Pavla

Honeylugs said:


> WOW ! That looks SO pretty. Your making me want a bag in Magnolia!


 Thank you! 



LVLovely90 said:


> I LOVE how you fit that charm on there! Looks great! I tried to fit mine on the handles and it didnt go either lol but just be careful cause that leather that its hanging on is thin and if the charm gets caught on something , it might
> rip   I've had those tear before on other bags


Thank you! Yes, it is impossible to fit the charm on the handles 
My SA warned me that a bag charm can scratch this leather as it is very delicate. But I just couldn´t resist. I will not wear it always on SL, just this time as it went nice with my outfit


----------



## Nylamomma

Pavla said:


> Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday



That is gorgeous!


----------



## scubasue

_Lee said:


> Bought a new charm tonight  (same brand as my dog one which ive put on my Speedy), cute little hedgehog! &#128023;
> 
> Here it is on my Neverfull MM..
> 
> Not sure if i should take the keyring part of it off, like I did with my other charm..



Your little hedgehog is too cute! Do you mind me asking where you got it?

Thanks!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Pavla said:


> Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday



This is sooooo pretty


----------



## scubasue

Pavla said:


> Magnolia Soft Lockit with Fleur Epi bag charm in Ivory accompanied me yesterday



I'm drooling over this color.


----------



## Leo the Lion

brymatpaq said:


> Speedy 30 with the beautiful Eclipse Charm and small luggage tag, from Hawaii (stamped on both sides), and the Totally PM with the Eclipse.
> Neverfull MM Mon Monogram with Michael Kors Pom Pom.




Love your bags and charms!


----------



## ScottyGal

scubasue said:


> Your little hedgehog is too cute! Do you mind me asking where you got it?
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks! It's from Debenhams  : http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_093010326194_-1


----------



## LVgirl_68

Love these poufs so much that I just ordered 4 more lol, pink, black, beige and gray, at $3.00 AUD each inc postage , how could I not lol


----------



## emms2381

Speedy luvin!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your bags and charms!


Thank you!


----------



## nailgirl70

I know it's not Louie, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## simplyhappy

LVgirl_68 said:


> Love these poufs so much that I just ordered 4 more lol, pink, black, beige and gray, at $3.00 AUD each inc postage , how could I not lol




I recently bought a pouf on Etsy but it shed horribly!!  That's not normal right? I don't remember the Michael Kors charms shedding in the store. ;(


----------



## uhpharm01

Tulip2 said:


> I thought it would be really fun to see how everyone puts together their handbags with their Bag Charms, Bandeau's, Scarves or anything else you use to adorn your LV handbag.
> 
> List any information that you have about your items so that others that might want to can copy your fashion sense!
> 
> Sometimes I seem to fall into a rut using the same decorations on the same bags.  I could really use some new ideas!
> 
> This is one of my favorites.  It's my Black Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM with the White Fleur di Epi bag charm.



This is beautiful.


----------



## LVgirl_68

simplyhappy said:


> I recently bought a pouf on Etsy but it shed horribly!!  That's not normal right? I don't remember the Michael Kors charms shedding in the store. ;(
> 
> View attachment 2940052


Oh no  , I bought mine on Ebay and mine hasn't shed...so far....


----------



## simplyhappy

LVgirl_68 said:


> Oh no  , I bought mine on Ebay and mine hasn't shed...so far....




I'm thinking it's because mine was all natural un-dyed rabbit fur. I dunno, but I'm returning it. Next time I might go with faux fur.


----------



## LVgirl_68

simplyhappy said:


> I'm thinking it's because mine was all natural un-dyed rabbit fur. I dunno, but I'm returning it. Next time I might go with faux fur.


Oh ok, mines a faux fur one, I don't buy anything that is real fur......


----------



## simplyhappy

LVgirl_68 said:


> Oh ok, mines a faux fur one, I don't buy anything that is real fur......




Ahh and it looks that good! Well then I might do that too, wasn't sure how I felt about carrying a real one anyway. And I think I'm allergic, lol! Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LVgirl_68

simplyhappy said:


> Ahh and it looks that good! Well then I might do that too, wasn't sure how I felt about carrying a real one anyway. And I think I'm allergic, lol! Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


Good for you  , mine might shed, I've only had mine for a few days but so far it's good  Good luck!


----------



## tar9983

I bought a new charm for my mama/work bag. I think it is quite fitting  I love the sag of my bag.


----------



## Tulip2

uhpharm01 said:


> This is beautiful.



Awe thanks uhpharm!  That handbag doesn't really get the love it deserves.  It really is a wonderful handbag.  I think LV still sells it.  It's eons old compared to my collection and it's the only Epi Electric that I own.  I love that bling!


----------



## Tulip2

nailgirl70 said:


> I know it's not Louie, but I couldn't resist!



Oh nail girl I love this!  Pink is a great pop of color.


----------



## Tulip2

tar9983 said:


> I bought a new charm for my mama/work bag. I think it is quite fitting  I love the sag of my bag.



This is the cutest little bag charm!  Love all the colors and the crystal bling.  So so cute!


----------



## nailgirl70

Tulip2 said:


> Oh nail girl I love this!  Pink is a great pop of color.



Thanks, it's one of those items I quickly  glanced at in passing and it stayed on my mind until I returned to get it days later...lol


----------



## nailgirl70

tar9983 said:


> I bought a new charm for my mama/work bag. I think it is quite fitting  I love the sag of my bag.



I was just looking at this charm on ebay, it's too cute on your bag!


----------



## Deborah1986

Love mine !


----------



## Tulip2

Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;


----------



## pjhm

All very beautiful  love that color


----------



## luvspurses

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;
> View attachment 2941887


love, love , love the figue! and that bandeau looks fabulous on your nf.


----------



## collector007

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;
> View attachment 2941887


Gorgeous!! Welcome Spring!!


----------



## Tansy68

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;
> View attachment 2941887


Beautiful


----------



## Tulip2

pjhm said:


> All very beautiful  love that color



Thank you!  I was so happy to finally get something in Figue. 



luvspurses said:


> love, love , love the figue! and that bandeau looks fabulous on your nf.



Thanks!  This bandeau compliments so many diverse colors.  



collector007 said:


> Gorgeous!! Welcome Spring!!



It's such a lovely day here today.  Warm sunny days & cool nights.  Ahhh...



Tansy68 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks Tansy!  It's her first time out.


----------



## Toby93

LVgirl_68 said:


> Oh ok, mines a faux fur one, I don't buy anything that is real fur......



So happy to hear that


----------



## LVgirl_68

Toby93 said:


> So happy to hear that


----------



## Kat28

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. [emoji2]
> View attachment 2941887




Perfect combo. Everything looks so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

Kat28 said:


> Perfect combo. Everything looks so beautiful! [emoji7]



Thanks Kat!  I really do love this purple.  The Epi NF is such a great handbag.


----------



## LaurelLee123

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;
> View attachment 2941887



This is gorgeous.  I love figue.  And that wallet is on my wish list.  Perfect combo of mono and epi.


----------



## Tulip2

LaurelLee123 said:


> This is gorgeous.  I love figue.  And that wallet is on my wish list.  *Perfect combo of mono and epi*.



It really is.  It's my only Marie-Lou and I love it.  I'm so addicted to my Zippy's, but I love the way the M-L opens up.  The mono/epi combo is so pretty and can coordinate with either so it does double duty.  Fantastic!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2950213



Wow this is fantastic!  How did you think of working your bandeau & charm in this way?  I've never seen anything like it.  I'm going to go look & see if I have some items that I could work something like this in.

Very creative!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2950213



Wow! What a great look.


----------



## pjhm

I agree! We are talking masterpiece here.


----------



## Saisha

repeat post. Sorry


----------



## for3v3rz

Tulip2 said:


> Wow this is fantastic!  How did you think of working your bandeau & charm in this way?  I've never seen anything like it.  I'm going to go look & see if I have some items that I could work something like this in.
> 
> 
> 
> Very creative!




It started with my speedy. I wanted to wrap the handles to prevent lotion transfer. I wanted to add the lock to the speedy but not on its side leather tab or scratch the handle hinge. Then I remembered Christmas, when decorating bows with center pieces. So now I like hanging locks and charm in the center knot. This way I won't scratch anything. But do be careful of the knot coming loose and the charm falling off. I had that happen to the lock. Good thing I heard the lock hit the ground.


----------



## LaurelLee123

Combo of new and old.  21 year old Noe with a fresh watercolor bandeau.  I love this thread for these creative ideas.  I would have never thought of this!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

LaurelLee123 said:


> Combo of new and old.  21 year old Noe with a fresh watercolor bandeau.  I love this thread for these creative ideas.  I would have never thought of this!



Beautiful combo!


----------



## girlhasbags

LaurelLee123 said:


> Combo of new and old.  21 year old Noe with a fresh watercolor bandeau.  I love this thread for these creative ideas.  I would have never thought of this!


 


That is striking! The colors draw you in. Very nice!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2950213




That is very creative. What charm is that?


----------



## Med_Lady

Do you think the Artsy with its braided handle is suitable to be wrapped by a bandeau? I'm worried about the patina and I use lotion a lot. And I live in the middle east where it's always hot.


----------



## Med_Lady

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2931991
> 
> 
> Love this purse so much. The colors of the bandeau go really well with the monogram.


 
Have you tried wrapping the bandeau around the braided handle?


----------



## miss_chiff

Med_Lady said:


> Have you tried wrapping the bandeau around the braided handle?



I have. At one point I posted a pic of it...think it's somewhere in the artsy thread. I used the larger bandeau on it. I did it when I first got the artsy and the vachetta hadn't patina'd yet.


----------



## miss_chiff

Med_Lady said:


> Do you think the Artsy with its braided handle is suitable to be wrapped by a bandeau? I'm worried about the patina and I use lotion a lot. And I live in the middle east where it's always hot.



I found the photos I mentioned in my other post. Here's the page link you will find my photos on with the bandeau wrapped in the handle.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-artsy-club-553236-561.html


----------



## Tulip2

LaurelLee123 said:


> Combo of new and old.  21 year old Noe with a fresh watercolor bandeau.  I love this thread for these creative ideas.  I would have never thought of this!



This is gorgeous!  I love old/new, high/low cost, fancy/off kilter.    It makes things much more interesting IMHO!  Plus, you won't see everyone carrying a handbag like this!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My V neverfull and charm.


----------



## designer1

I think every bag looks great with a leather tassel !


----------



## for3v3rz

girlhasbags said:


> That is very creative. What charm is that?



Is a Disney ball that I got from Disneyland last year.


----------



## for3v3rz

Med_Lady said:


> Do you think the Artsy with its braided handle is suitable to be wrapped by a bandeau? I'm worried about the patina and I use lotion a lot. And I live in the middle east where it's always hot.



I am sure you could. I did it with my Artsy.


----------



## Apelila

Here is mine


----------



## Coach Lover Too

designer1 said:


> I think every bag looks great with a leather tassel !
> 
> View attachment 2953424



That looks great! Mind sharing where you got it??


----------



## RealMenWearLV

Here's my black Fendi Fur Monster Charm on my Serviette Ambassadeur briefcase in Kenyan brown Epi leather.


----------



## mak54321

Tulip2 said:


> Tis the season to carry my Emp Artsy in Neige.  The new larger Voyage Bandeau looks so pretty on her.  Also my Lily Strass Glitter sunnies.
> 
> A gift from DH wanted in on the fun too.  A very special Beatles pen 1965. It was a very nice birthday surprise.
> View attachment 2708139
> 
> I so love the Emp Artsy!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Omg I absolutely LOVE this combination! So classy!!!


----------



## mak54321

Tulip2 said:


> Here's another of my favorites.  No rain today in Houston.  In fact its 81 degrees so it feels like Spring so I brought out my:
> 
> Rose Angelique Brea MM
> Bee Flower Charm


This is so feminine and elegant.  Gorgeous combo!


----------



## alansgail

RealMenWearLV said:


> View attachment 2954126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my black Fendi Fur Monster Charm on my Serviette Ambassadeur briefcase in Kenyan brown Epi leather.


What a fantastic combo here! I think that's the MOST beautiful briefcase I've ever seen!


----------



## mak54321

Tulip2 said:


> Here's a couple!
> View attachment 2771779
> 
> View attachment 2771780
> 
> View attachment 2771782
> 
> These are 2 of the S/S release of the Epi Neverfull MM.


Tulip2- what color is your beige epi called?  I looked for it online but don't see it listed.  Was it a limited edition S/S 15 only in stores?


----------



## Tulip2

mak54321 said:


> Tulip2- w*hat color is your beige epi called?*  I looked for it online but don't see it listed.  Was it a limited edition S/S 15 only in stores?



Hi Mak!  It's actually a lovely yellow.  It's called Juane_Pale.  It's from the Spring/Summer 2014 release of Epi NF's in beautiful light colors.

It's a little confusing because at some point they released another yellow in Mimosa, which is really pretty too.

Actually, a beige Epi NF would be quite lovely too.


----------



## mak54321

Tulip2 said:


> Hi Mak!  It's actually a lovely yellow.  It's called Juane_Pale.  It's from the Spring/Summer 2014 release of Epi NF's in beautiful light colors.
> 
> It's a little confusing because at some point they released another yellow in Mimosa, which is really pretty too.
> 
> Actually, a beige Epi NF would be quite lovely too.


Ahh I see that is is pale yellow now that you mention it.  It's so pretty!


----------



## RealMenWearLV

alansgail said:


> What a fantastic combo here! I think that's the MOST beautiful briefcase I've ever seen!




Thanks so much! That briefcase is definitely one of my favorites. I'm currently a student, so I purchased the it as a motivational future business bag. I think Gizmo (my Monster charm) adds the right amount of fun to such a classy piece.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

LaurelLee123 said:


> Combo of new and old.  21 year old Noe with a fresh watercolor bandeau.  I love this thread for these creative ideas.  I would have never thought of this!



Soooo cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Apelila

I had so much fun playing with my toys


----------



## Apelila




----------



## mrscurvy

Here's mine


----------



## mrscurvy

One more &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frenchyo8

Camaro Chic said:


> My V neverfull and charm.



Lovely, I just got the pink one too, I will do a reveal tomorrow!


----------



## Cupcake07

.


----------



## Camaro Chic

My new custom charm on my V Neverfull


----------



## Apelila

Camaro Chic said:


> My new custom charm on my V Neverfull


Beautiful such a good color and fish is a symbol of Luck.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Apelila said:


> Beautiful such a good color and fish is a symbol of Luck.



Thank you! I had it commissioned on monogram canvas so it would match the V and my Ikat and Mon Monogram and I confess I'm very happy with it as the artist is so talented!


----------



## for3v3rz

Artsy with a lock.


----------



## Royalbohemian

New DA Delightful with the new Illustre V Bagcharm in tourquoise!


----------



## swee7bebe

Med_Lady said:


> Have you tried wrapping the bandeau around the braided handle?



I actually haven't...I saw pics but I can't seem to figure out how to do it.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Camaro Chic said:


> Thank you! I had it commissioned on monogram canvas so it would match the V and my Ikat and Mon Monogram and I confess I'm very happy with it as the artist is so talented!




Oh wow! It's beautiful!! Is this an artist that will do it for anyone, or a personal friend? I love this idea.  It's so unique, too


----------



## Camaro Chic

LvoemyLV said:


> Oh wow! It's beautiful!! Is this an artist that will do it for anyone, or a personal friend? I love this idea.  It's so unique, too



You can look her up on FB and commission whatever you like from her!  Sharon Murphy Robinson, owner of the FB page Luxury Charms Louis Vuitton Inspired Creations.


----------



## laineycat

Camaro Chic said:


> My new custom charm on my V Neverfull




I would also love to know who painted that lovely charm for you. I would love to have one made too!


----------



## Camaro Chic

laineycat said:


> I would also love to know who painted that lovely charm for you. I would love to have one made too!



Posted info above


----------



## LvoemyLV

Camaro Chic said:


> You can look her up on FB and commission whatever you like from her!  Sharon Murphy Robinson, owner of the FB page Luxury Charms Louis Vuitton Inspired Creations.




Thanks! I'll definitely look her up!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

My new bee-utiful charm


----------



## Camaro Chic

New charm!


----------



## Camaro Chic

This was my UHG charm and I'm so happy to have found it!


----------



## Venessa84

pochette V and charm...


----------



## Camaro Chic

Venessa84 said:


> pochette V and charm...



Love!! My SA has the charm for me and I plan to use it on my pochette V too but am trying to be a good girl and wait til May to get it since I've got the turquoise to tide me over. It's proving difficult to be patient.


----------



## LouisV76

my new v im pink[emoji179]


----------



## Tulip2

Tygrrlilley said:


> My new bee-utiful charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958040



Love this sweet little bee!  Looks great on this handbag!



Camaro Chic said:


> This was my UHG charm and I'm so happy to have found it!



Wow, really nice to get your UHG charm!  It's lovely, and will go with so many handbags!  Great find.



Venessa84 said:


> pochette V and charm...



This is so cute.  Really like this mix.



LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 2959701
> View attachment 2959702
> 
> my new v im pink[emoji179]



So lovely.  That pink does it for me every time!


----------



## Venessa84

Tulip2 said:


> Love this sweet little bee!  Looks great on this handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really nice to get your UHG charm!  It's lovely, and will go with so many handbags!  Great find.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute.  Really like this mix.
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely.  That pink does it for me every time!


Thanks Tulip!  You're always so kind!!


----------



## LouisV76

Tulip2 said:


> Love this sweet little bee!  Looks great on this handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really nice to get your UHG charm!  It's lovely, and will go with so many handbags!  Great find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute.  Really like this mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely.  That pink does it for me every time!




thank you! [emoji8] when it comes to pink I just can't resist!![emoji4]


----------



## misscocktail

Hi Ladies, I was just wondering: what is the appeal of the Laduree charms? I see them everywhere on this forum! Where I live nobody wears it, even though we have a Laduree store. Is it a cult item? Or is it because it's french? Please enlighten me, as a find them quite cute but don't know why! [emoji2]


----------



## pjhm

Just got chain today-like?


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

pjhm said:


> Just got chain today-like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964376



I love that charm! I saw it featured in a fashion magazine and tore out the page for my LV files! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjhm

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I love that charm! I saw it featured in a fashion magazine and tore out the page for my LV files! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you- I thought the bag needed something to trick it out a bit.


----------



## Venessa84

pjhm said:


> Just got chain today-like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964376


 
Love!  It adds a nice pops of color!!


----------



## pjhm

Venessa84 said:


> Love!  It adds a nice pops of color!!




Thank you for taking the time to say that! I appreciate it-these things get pretty costly after awhile- I think I'm done purchasing (famous last words) for a bit.


----------



## GXP

bedelia said:


> Epi Neverfull with leopard bandeau



Love this! :


----------



## designer1

Tassels and fur..


----------



## Lady.B

misscocktail said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just wondering: what is the appeal of the Laduree charms? I see them everywhere on this forum! Where I live nobody wears it, even though we have a Laduree store. Is it a cult item? Or is it because it's french? Please enlighten me, as a find them quite cute but don't know why! [emoji2]




No idea, but I have asked myself the same question many times. Especially considering the price of it!


----------



## Venessa84

misscocktail said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just wondering: what is the appeal of the Laduree charms? I see them everywhere on this forum! Where I live nobody wears it, even though we have a Laduree store. Is it a cult item? Or is it because it's french? Please enlighten me, as a find them quite cute but don't know why! [emoji2]


I guess it's the same appeal like other charms...they're cute and add something special to a bag.


----------



## JReverie

Marylebone PM with the Fleur de Monogram Charm Chain. I used an extra chain strap to attach the charm as it's too short to fit between the handles.


----------



## Honeylugs

JReverie...it looks lovely.  We are bag and charm twins!


----------



## JReverie

Honeylugs said:


> JReverie...it looks lovely.  We are bag and charm twins!


Thank you, Honeylugs!


----------



## ryns

Too much?! Hmmm...


----------



## Anigmapr

Mono Speedy 35 Twillyfied!


----------



## tessa_13

My speedy is looking especially nice today with her tassels[emoji8]


----------



## tlo

ryns said:


> Too much?! Hmmm...



I love that charm!  I have it on my infini empreinte speedy


----------



## 4purse

Tulip2 said:


> Looks like a lovely day for my Epi Figue Neverfull MM with the Marie-Lou Wallet & Mango Lilac Bandeau. &#128515;
> View attachment 2941887




WOW that Figue color is just stunning Is it purple or more of a periwinkle purple/blue? 
Lovely collection.


----------



## ryns

tlo said:


> I love that charm!  I have it on my infini empreinte speedy



I transfer the bag charm when i do bag rotation. The charm is sooo gorgeous! Super agree!


----------



## Pavla

JReverie said:


> Marylebone PM with the Fleur de Monogram Charm Chain. I used an extra chain strap to attach the charm as it's too short to fit between the handles.



Oh, it looks just perfect! Great idea to use the chain to help it...!


----------



## Tulip2

4purse said:


> WOW that Figue color is just stunning Is it purple or more of a periwinkle purple/blue?
> Lovely collection.



Sometimes it's difficult to describe colors.  I would consider this a deep beautiful purple.  No periwinkle or blue in sight IMHO.  HTH!


----------



## lmissx

Anigmapr said:


> Mono Speedy 35 Twillyfied!



I've always been wondering... This is done with two scarves, correct? Are they bandeau or square? Thanks so much. Love how you dressed her up!


----------



## pjhm

ryns said:


> Too much?! Hmmm...


Don't know if it is too much, but you might want to put the luggage tag on the other side of bag, that's what I did with my similar speedy charm so they don't fight each other!


----------



## JReverie

Thank you, Pavla!


----------



## My_vo

ryns said:


> Too much?! Hmmm...




Never too much! [emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2974775


----------



## My_vo




----------



## AAxxx

Just got my first LV bandeau and having fun trying it out [emoji3]


----------



## lvnewbie07

AAxxx said:


> Just got my first LV bandeau and having fun trying it out [emoji3]
> View attachment 2980448
> View attachment 2980449
> View attachment 2980450




So pretty [emoji178][emoji178] Congrats!!


----------



## AAxxx

lvnewbie07 said:


> So pretty [emoji178][emoji178] Congrats!!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Sumz123

Loving all the bag charms!!!


----------



## Phédre

Miss Alma and her little friend


----------



## pjhm

I have never seen a cuter looking Totally! AAxx!


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> I have never seen a cuter looking Totally! AAxx!




Thanks Pjhm [emoji8]


----------



## peachy pink

Phédre;28483055 said:
			
		

> Miss Alma and her little friend



wow! great colors!


----------



## langley

ryns said:


> Too much?! Hmmm...



Nope. Just right!


----------



## Genette

Anigmapr said:


> Mono Speedy 35 Twillyfied!


I love how you tied that bow so perfectly! Is there a secret to it?


----------



## bounce21

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2974776


Holy smokes, I am now Jonesing for that bag!  Gorgeous!


----------



## ElleW44

Phédre;28483055 said:
			
		

> Miss Alma and her little friend



Beautiful Color..Nice bag


----------



## My_vo

bounce21 said:


> Holy smokes, I am now Jonesing for that bag!  Gorgeous!




Thanks! It's a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## LVLOYAL12

cougster said:


> View attachment 2502973
> View attachment 2502974


I really like this look.


----------



## Sunna

This is mine  I only have this one from LV,but really want to get some more bagcharms.
 But how do you all fell about  using charms from other brands?  I have some from Mulberry, and I think especially the gold heart charm would look adorable on my Speedy B, but somehow it just doesn´t feel right...


----------



## Nivahra

I love my Alma with her Twilly


----------



## Phédre

peachy pink said:


> wow! great colors!





ElleW44 said:


> Beautiful Color..Nice bag




Thanks!


----------



## Kaye.almazan

I have the speedy 25 empreinte infini, but dont know how to adorn it. Can someone post theirs!
By the way, i like the monos with twillies!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Soft Lockit sporting a Hermes twilly


----------



## pjhm

Kaye.almazan said:


> I have the speedy 25 empreinte infini, but dont know how to adorn it. Can someone post theirs!
> 
> By the way, i like the monos with twillies!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 do u like something like this ?


----------



## baghorr

Here's my spoiled little Artsy's new charm!


----------



## pjhm

little speedy 25 -Azur


----------



## My_vo

pjhm said:


> View attachment 2982453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little speedy 25 -Azur




I have the speedy 35 azur and this picture is so cute I would love one in 25 too!!! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## pjhm

My_vo said:


> I have the speedy 35 azur and this picture is so cute I would love one in 25 too!!! [emoji8][emoji7]


 

Thank you!


----------



## Kaye.almazan

Yeah, this is nice! It compliment with the gold color. &#128077; I probably buy something like this. Thanks dear. Id love to see the rest of your charms with your infini.


----------



## pjhm

Kaye.almazan said:


> Yeah, this is nice! It compliment with the gold color. &#128077; I probably buy something like this. Thanks dear. Id love to see the rest of your charms with your infini.


I think my Infini will look nicer once I get the bag organizer in it-have one on order, it is slouching too much right now.


----------



## Kaye.almazan

I would love to show my infini with pink twilly handle so someone can say if it looks good. But i dont know how to attach the photo. Maybe my account wouldnt allow bec i am a new member. No option of attaching pic.


----------



## Venessa84

Kaye.almazan said:


> I would love to show my infini with pink twilly handle so someone can say if it looks good. But i dont know how to attach the photo. Maybe my account wouldnt allow bec i am a new member. No option of attaching pic.



You have to hit go advance and then manage attachments...you'll then be able to attach a photo.


----------



## so_me

Love this thread! I cannot pick a fav.... because they are all gorgeous!

I have a question...Do the charms/keychains ever scratch or discolor your bags from the metal tarnishing?


----------



## jlwquilter

I have a Cabas Mezzo - my FIRST LV! Loving it very much!

I'd like to add something to the zipper pull so it's easier for me to grab. Sometimes it falls into the little space at the end of the zipper run and I have to kinda dig for it. I need something that's going to survive the pulling.

Any ideas?? TIA!


----------



## purselvor19

mrscurvy ... i am absolutly over the moon with your camo bandeau . lvoe lvoe lvoe !!!


----------



## purselvor19

mrscurvy said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955812
> View attachment 2955813



absolutely over the moon with your camo bandeau , lvoe lvoe lvoe!!!


----------



## Anigmapr

lmissx said:


> I've always been wondering... This is done with two scarves, correct? Are they bandeau or square? Thanks so much. Love how you dressed her up!




I'm so sorry I haven't answered! it's one twilly per handle. The Twilly is long and thin. I think they can be done with a bandeau also. The square would be too short and wide in my opinion.


----------



## Anigmapr

Genette said:


> I love how you tied that bow so perfectly! Is there a secret to it?


 
I actually saw a YT video on how to do it. It's the only video that is easy to see how. You can see it below. That was my first time doing it!! Enjoy!


Let me know if you can see it!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWd...lCKV7JJ0oQZeOd5lpWz&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## aupolei

This will be my first Purse Forum post, but I wanted to show off my new (and first non-hand-me-down LV). It's the Petit Noe in Epi Noir with the leopard bandeau threaded through the grommets. I also have a black luggage tag with my first initial in silver attached.


----------



## AAxxx

aupolei said:


> This will be my first Purse Forum post, but I wanted to show off my new (and first non-hand-me-down LV). It's the Petit Noe in Epi Noir with the leopard bandeau threaded through the grommets. I also have a black luggage tag with my first initial in silver attached.




Lovely! Congrats on your petit noe!


----------



## Genette

aupolei said:


> This will be my first Purse Forum post, but I wanted to show off my new (and first non-hand-me-down LV). It's the Petit Noe in Epi Noir with the leopard bandeau threaded through the grommets. I also have a black luggage tag with my first initial in silver attached.


Great idea!


----------



## Genette

Anigmapr said:


> I actually saw a YT video on how to do it. It's the only video that is easy to see how. You can see it below. That was my first time doing it!! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can see it!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWd...lCKV7JJ0oQZeOd5lpWz&feature=player_detailpage


Thank you for that! It was much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## momof3boyz

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm



LOVE your Sphere charm !!!!!!! I fell in love with this charm when I saw your pictures on here . Then I went to LV to try it on my bag in person and it sealed the deal !!!!  So we are charm twins and bag twins ..I also have the DE Alma    Thanks for posting these pictures


----------



## sandee19

while saving for DE Clés, i have these non LV twilly and bag charm.


----------



## Kaye.almazan

Wow, i love your collections. And the way you adorn them was so fabulous!


----------



## katieny

aupolei said:


> This will be my first Purse Forum post, but I wanted to show off my new (and first non-hand-me-down LV). It's the Petit Noe in Epi Noir with the leopard bandeau threaded through the grommets. I also have a black luggage tag with my first initial in silver attached.



Yikes! Gorgeous.


----------



## girlhasbags

jazzman79 said:


> New Cutie - LV Sphere Bag Charm




I love love love that charm [emoji7]


----------



## LadyR

aupolei said:


> This will be my first Purse Forum post, but I wanted to show off my new (and first non-hand-me-down LV). It's the Petit Noe in Epi Noir with the leopard bandeau threaded through the grommets. I also have a black luggage tag with my first initial in silver attached.


 

That is a stunningly beautiful combo!  Congrats on your purchases and welcome aboard!


----------



## LadyR

Here's my trusty Westminster GM, and she's adorned today with the Monogram Map Bandeau in Prune Petrole.  Love this combo!


----------



## 34Libragrl

Tulip2 said:


> I thought it would be really fun to see how everyone puts together their handbags with their Bag Charms, Bandeau's, Scarves or anything else you use to adorn your LV handbag.
> 
> List any information that you have about your items so that others that might want to can copy your fashion sense!
> 
> Sometimes I seem to fall into a rut using the same decorations on the same bags.  I could really use some new ideas!
> 
> This is one of my favorites.  It's my Black Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM with the White Fleur di Epi bag charm.


I do have to say the bag charm is definitely a nice accessory to your LV bag. Great choice &#128521;


----------



## Tulip2

34Libragrl said:


> I do have to say the bag charm is definitely a nice accessory to your LV bag. Great choice &#128521;



Awe thanks Libragirl!  The white against the Epi Electric is quite striking.  I'm a big fan of black/white.  And it goes with so many things in my wardrobe too!


----------



## LadyR

Phédre;28483055 said:
			
		

> Miss Alma and her little friend




Gorgeous color Alma, and that charm looks great with her!


----------



## PoodleMom

baghorr said:


> Here's my spoiled little Artsy's new charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981935
> View attachment 2981936


Gorgeous!  We are bag twins


----------



## Venessa84

so_me said:


> Love this thread! I cannot pick a fav.... because they are all gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question...Do the charms/keychains ever scratch or discolor your bags from the metal tarnishing?


I have not had any issues with my bag charms damaging my bags.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I just bought a tres cute handmade Paris-themed bag charm for my vintage Coach Madison satchel to dress it up because it's so plain, but I prefer not to call attention to my LV (or Chanel, for that matter) so I leave them as non-obtrusive as possible. For me, high-end bags are better left understated.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Illustre Nail Bag Charm...such a cutie!


----------



## LouisV76

my bb got a new charm[emoji4]


----------



## thewritingswede

LouisV76 said:


> my bb got a new charm[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999140
> View attachment 2999141


That is one of the most adorable charms I've ever seen - and looks totally amazing with the bag!


----------



## LouisV76

thewritingswede said:


> That is one of the most adorable charms I've ever seen - and looks totally amazing with the bag!




thank you so much for your sweet comment - too kind of you![emoji8]
I am pretty sure it's not my last laduree charm[emoji23]


----------



## peachy pink

LouisV76 said:


> my bb got a new charm[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999140
> View attachment 2999141



I love it. Suits your Alma so well!


----------



## Pavla

LouisV76 said:


> my bb got a new charm[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999140
> View attachment 2999141



Perfection!! &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;&#128149;&#127802;&#128525;


----------



## LouisV76

peachy pink said:


> I love it. Suits your Alma so well!







Pavla said:


> Perfection!! [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji177][emoji259][emoji7]




thank you ladies! [emoji8] so sweet of you!


----------



## ScottyGal

I got a Boo charm!  &#128054;


----------



## Mariapia

_Lee said:


> I got a Boo charm!  [emoji190]




So adorable![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## katieny

I'm headed to First Monday Trade Days in Canton, Texas - it isn't raining. You may have seen the news about our epic rains and floodings. It is supposed to rain intermittently this afternoon but we are going anyway. My thrift store Trocodero is a great choice. It has great patina and I've weather treated it. I adorned the zipper with a luggage tag to give it a little extra oomph. This bag is a little plain, in my opinion, so this dresses it up a little. 




Have a great day. 
Keep Texas in your thoughts. This rain and flooding is insane following 4 years of extreme drought. Many people are affected. "Turn Around, Don't Drown "


----------



## auboo

Anigmapr said:


> Mono Speedy 35 Twillyfied!




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi all! 

Thought we could inspire oneanother a little bit with how we dress up our LVOES with non LV charms, scarfs, ribbons etc! &#128147; 
I just got these cute bag charms off amazon. Faux fur rabbits peeping up! (On my Speedy 25)
Would love to see some colorful inspirational pics with non LV! 
&#128522; &#127882;&#128092;&#128147;


----------



## Venessa84

There's a thread similar to this already...http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lets-show-how-we-adorn-our-handbags-w-855372.html


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Venessa84 said:


> There's a thread similar to this already...http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lets-show-how-we-adorn-our-handbags-w-855372.html



Thanks! Didn't know! Nice!


----------



## Venessa84

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Thanks! Didn't know! Nice!


You're welcome!

P.S. your charms are really cute!


----------



## designer1

Leather tassels


----------



## designer1

Leather tassel with $5 charm added


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy and Boo &#128054;


----------



## Sunna

My Speedy B 25 with my newest charm [emoji7]


----------



## Nutbean1002

my speedy b 25 de with a coach charm, I didn't want to spend money yet on an lv charm. this will do for now[emoji6]


----------



## Venessa84

Nutbean1002 said:


> my speedy b 25 de with a coach charm, I didn't want to spend money yet on an lv charm. this will do for now[emoji6]


Pic please!


----------



## Nutbean1002




----------



## Louisgyal37

Alma BB DE with MK puff charm:


----------



## aimeng

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alma BB DE with MK puff charm:




Oh my, I am carry the same purse with the sand charm today! Good morning, bag twins!


----------



## Louisgyal37

aimeng said:


> Oh my, I am carry the same purse with the sand charm today! Good morning, bag twins!



Yaaaayyyyy!!!! I've quickly fallen in love with this bag since I purchased it 2 days ago...it's the perfect sized small bag for me. Hope you enjoy yours


----------



## jhonakamura0916

My KIMONO w/ lv pouf charm


----------



## Sunna

jhonakamura0916 said:


> My KIMONO w/ lv pouf charm


This looks really, really pretty!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Rose ballerine and rimy epi bag charm


----------



## time4lv

Great!


----------



## aimeng

aimeng said:


> Oh my, I am carry the same purse with the sand charm today! Good morning, bag twins!



oh,yeah, I got mine two years ago, but looooooove it! It still looks like brand new. I take it out with me a lot.When I purchased it,my friends didnt like it, cause they said the vervis and epi were so much more beautiful than the DE one. But it is so easy to match all my dresses and outfits, year-round and care-free! It is can be crossbody, hand-held and on shoulder! I highly recommand the DE ALMA BB to all LV lovers!


----------



## kerplunk

Got this charm from Asos for £10!
(on a 35 for size reference)





http://www.asos.com/asos/asos-large...talstyles=2&gridsize=3&gridrow=1&gridcolumn=1


----------



## Nutbean1002

ordered from ebay


----------



## Nutbean1002

found this in San Francisco for $5


----------



## Apelila

I luv this combo brown and deep red I wish the tassel has the silver hardware but oh well I can live with that


----------



## LadyR

Dining at the Westchester Mall in White Plains, NY with my Totally MM in DA.  Adorned with the Insolence bag charm in Multicolore.


----------



## LVlovethemall

Love pink&#128151;&#128150;&#127872;


----------



## PrincessBala

this is my LaDuree charm on the speedy 25 Epi..


----------



## OSURxTN

Ramages Bandeau and LVRTUAL Flowers Bandeau on my Capucine Mateo MM.


----------



## PrincessBala

This is my weekend look
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
: pochette accessories with my M&M Ms.Brown[emoji3]


----------



## sandee19

with my new clochette


----------



## LV Fanatic

My Pochette Metis with Bandeau Monogram...


----------



## sandee19

LV Fanatic said:


> My Pochette Metis with Bandeau Monogram...
> View attachment 3056364



pretty


----------



## LV Fanatic

sandee19 said:


> pretty




Thank you.


----------



## Pinkiemom

Here's my lovely Brea with her bandeau!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

PrincessBala said:


> This is my weekend look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : pochette accessories with my M&M Ms.Brown[emoji3]



Love the M&M charm!


----------



## Kylie M

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Love the M&M charm!



My two most used bags this month &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## girlhasbags

princessbala said:


> this is my weekend look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Pochette accessories with my m&m ms.brown[emoji3]




love the m&m!!!!  :d


----------



## inlovewbags

Love to dress them up!


----------



## nailgirl70

Kylie M said:


> My two most used bags this month &#128149;&#128149;



I love the ellipse!


----------



## PrincessBala

OMG - you are really good with bows! I love the scarf of the Neverfull. I want one!


----------



## LadyR

LV Fanatic said:


> My Pochette Metis with Bandeau Monogram...
> View attachment 3056364


 

What a beautiful and original combination - and so loving that Pochette Metis!


----------



## LadyR

inlovewbags said:


> Love to dress them up!


 Great photos, inlovewbags - you always adorn your bags so beautifully!


----------



## bbhad96

OSURxTN said:


> Ramages Bandeau and LVRTUAL Flowers Bandeau on my Capucine Mateo MM.




Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## fgregory

SA recommended...  Perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

fgregory said:


> View attachment 3059914
> 
> SA recommended...  Perfect! [emoji7]




LVoe the charm!!!


----------



## fgregory

SkeeWee1908 said:


> LVoe the charm!!!




Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I really like this scarf on this bag.  Do you remember Casual Corner? I've had this scarf since before they closed and never really used it.


----------



## Zombie Girl

fgregory said:


> View attachment 3059914
> 
> SA recommended...  Perfect! [emoji7]



LOVE this!


----------



## londonmommy2014

Love this bandeau I found brand new! It goes great with all my bags but tried it on my croissant mm today!


----------



## jules 8

inlovewbags said:


> Love to dress them up!



Where did you get the lovely leather flower charm on the Reggia !?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

londonmommy2014 said:


> Love this bandeau I found brand new! It goes great with all my bags but tried it on my croissant mm today!




Pretty bandeau!!!


----------



## londonmommy2014

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Pretty bandeau!!!



Thank you so much I'm excited


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3060592
> 
> 
> I really like this scarf on this bag.  Do you remember Casual Corner? I've had this scarf since before they closed and never really used it.


Love it!!!


----------



## Nutbean1002

Just got my purse hook double as a purse charm&#128525;


----------



## inlovewbags

My Neverful MM all dressed up!


----------



## londonmommy2014

Reade pm in peppermint all dressed up with etolie bandeau my first of vernis and bandeaus


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.


----------



## foxgirrl23




----------



## SkeeWee1908

Nutbean1002 said:


> Just got my purse hook double as a purse charm[emoji7]




Cute!!!!



inlovewbags said:


> My Neverful MM all dressed up!




She's a beauty!!!!!



londonmommy2014 said:


> Reade pm in peppermint all dressed up with etolie bandeau my first of vernis and bandeaus




Too cute!!!



CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662




Cool!!!!!



foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3065769




Pretty pretty!!!!!


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662




Great idea! LV sells these?


----------



## Iluvmuffins

Tulip2 said:


> I thought it would be really fun to see how everyone puts together their handbags with their Bag Charms, Bandeau's, Scarves or anything else you use to adorn your LV handbag.
> 
> List any information that you have about your items so that others that might want to can copy your fashion sense!
> 
> Sometimes I seem to fall into a rut using the same decorations on the same bags.  I could really use some new ideas!
> 
> This is one of my favorites.  It's my Black Epi Electric Pont-Neuf PM with the White Fleur di Epi bag charm.


I must say, this is a stunning combination, I love how classy this looks, no wonder it's your favorite!


----------



## LvoemyLV

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662




I like that. Is that something you can buy from LV as a part?


----------



## LVl0v3r




----------



## Nivahra

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662




Where did you buy it? Looks so sweet!


----------



## Tulip2

Iluvmuffins said:


> I must say, this is a stunning combination, I love how classy this looks, no wonder it's your favorite!



Thanks luv!  This is still a favorite.  Black & White is just a classic.  Can't go wrong there!


----------



## Tulip2

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3066225
> View attachment 3066226



Whoa this is gorgeous!  Where in the world did you find this?  Thanks for showing off this beauty!  I love it!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Nivahra said:


> Where did you buy it? Looks so sweet!




I got it from Louis Vuitton.   Thanks. I feel like it being a mon mono bag it deserved something special.


----------



## londonmommy2014

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3066225
> View attachment 3066226



Beautiful charm!


----------



## Nivahra

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I got it from Louis Vuitton.   Thanks. I feel like it being a mon mono bag it deserved something special.




[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## bbhad96

fgregory said:


> View attachment 3059914
> 
> SA recommended...  Perfect! [emoji7]




I've been debating about this charm but this picture may have sealed the deal... Looks fab!!! [emoji1]


----------



## sandee19

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662



soo cute!  how much did you pay for it?


----------



## fgregory

bbhad96 said:


> I've been debating about this charm but this picture may have sealed the deal... Looks fab!!! [emoji1]




I have enjoyed this charm!  Beautiful color display.  Thank you!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Kate spade key chain and coin purse  Front


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Back


----------



## OSURxTN

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Kate spade key chain and coin purse  Front



Super cute! I saw those on KS website last week.


----------



## axcarter

My Delightful MM w/ a "springy" bandeau!  the color combo!


----------



## casseyelsie

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Kate spade key chain and coin purse  Front




SO CUTE!!!! I hope I can still find that Kate Spade! [emoji7]


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

OSURxTN said:


> Super cute! I saw those on KS website last week.


I couldn't resist. They are too cute!!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

casseyelsie said:


> SO CUTE!!!! I hope I can still find that Kate Spade! [emoji7]


They are still available. They have a cat coin purse as well. They also have a mouse and a cat handbag. Just fun to look at


----------



## Venessa84

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Back




How adorable!


----------



## hypnotiq

My trusty NF with my new ladurée charm &#128149;


----------



## hypnotiq

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Kate spade key chain and coin purse  Front



So adorable!&#128525;


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

hypnotiq said:


> My trusty NF with my new ladurée charm &#128149;


Love this!! Really pretty


----------



## PrincessBala

Perfect size NF. The LaDuree charm is adorable as is the bandeau. Well done


----------



## hypnotiq

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Love this!! Really pretty





PrincessBala said:


> Perfect size NF. The LaDuree charm is adorable as is the bandeau. Well done


----------



## Apelila

When I was a little girl I dressed up Barbie Dolls now that I'm a young adult I dressed up Handbags


----------



## Venessa84

Apelila said:


> When I was a little girl I dressed up Barbie Dolls now that I'm a young adult I dressed up Handbags


So fun!!


----------



## Apelila

Venessa84 said:


> So fun!!


Thank you Vanessa&#10084;&#65039; I miss yah sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LadyR

Apelila said:


> When I was a little girl I dressed up Barbie Dolls now that I'm a young adult I dressed up Handbags


 

You've done it again, Apelila - more wonderful and beautiful looks!  And love your comment about Barbies - I totally agree!


----------



## bugn

Apelila said:


> When I was a little girl I dressed up Barbie Dolls now that I'm a young adult I dressed up Handbags



Your bags look sooooo cute!  I love the charms esp the pineapple one. Adorable.


----------



## Apelila

LadyR said:


> You've done it again, Apelila - more wonderful and beautiful looks!  And love your comment about Barbies - I totally agree!


Lol...thank you so much sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

bugn said:


> Your bags look sooooo cute!  I love the charms esp the pineapple one. Adorable.


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039; The lugguge tag are both from bath and body works&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Hedgehog charm on my Speedy this week &#128023;


----------



## LadyR

_Lee said:


> Hedgehog charm on my Speedy this week &#128023;


 
Lee, that is so cute!  They were meant for each other!


----------



## Leo the Lion

axcarter said:


> My Delightful MM w/ a "springy" bandeau!  the color combo!


Beautiful colors against your Azur!


----------



## Leo the Lion

hypnotiq said:


> My trusty NF with my new ladurée charm &#128149;


Now this is SUPER pretty. Love the bandeau, hot stamp and Laduree charm.


----------



## DDO408

Here's my first LV purchase, adorned with my personalized luggage tag.


----------



## cathi

Such a beauty congrats!!!!
I have the same bag and also in San jose&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## hypnotiq

Leo the Lion said:


> Now this is SUPER pretty. Love the bandeau, hot stamp and Laduree charm.



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagLady14

Apelila said:


> When I was a little girl I dressed up Barbie Dolls now that I'm a young adult I dressed up Handbags



Yes.  Like toys for grown up women.  And I bet you're having just as much fun as you did back then with Barbies?


----------



## casseyelsie

MCM Miniature Backpack. Today I store my earphone and supplements inside mini tupperware inside the bag charm


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy B 25 DE.  I like this charm because it matches the interior which peeks out and the key bell was a gift from my SA.


----------



## PrincessBala

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


I have to learn how to make the lock stay on the bow... The way I do, they tend to overwhelm the silk and flop!


----------



## Pinkiemom

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Here is my speedy 30 with her lock cover.  Love how if looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065662




Wow this is a very cute lock cover! Did you get it separately?


----------



## Pinkiemom

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.




These are beautiful work of art! I love it!


----------



## casseyelsie

My 2 newly bought LV. Pochette Metis with LV key fob mirror I tried attaching to it. Looks cute but I'm not sure it really goes well together because Pochette Metis is not really big.


----------



## BagLady14

casseyelsie said:


> My 2 newly bought LV. Pochette Metis with LV key fob mirror I tried attaching to it. Looks cute but I'm not sure it really goes well together because Pochette Metis is not really big.
> 
> View attachment 3077071



Imo the Pochette Metis is small and has plenty of detail without adding anything.  I tried putting a charm on mine - it only really fits on the side - and found it detracted from the look of the bag.  Same with bandeau's.  Because of the s lock and lots of brass on the strap, adding more decoration puts it over the top.  The key fob you picked is adorable though.  Would be nice on a speedy or alma.


----------



## inlovewbags

Here is my speedy with her cherry charm!


----------



## Bumbles

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3066225
> View attachment 3066226


Gorgeous! Do they still make this? What is it called? Do you mind me asking how much it was?


----------



## susannem

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


Wow, I wish I could tie a bow like this!!  I love adding the lock to it too. I have lots of bandeaus and love using them for the pop of color and they don't add any weight.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Pinkiemom said:


> Wow this is a very cute lock cover! Did you get it separately?




I did my SA helped me with it.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

sandee19 said:


> soo cute!  how much did you pay for it?




I dont really remember........I wanna say 70 maybe


----------



## Iamminda

My Diane with my new Laduree macaron charm.  I never thought I would get any bag charms until I saw other TPFers post their Laduree charms.   They are the cutest things -- now I want them all (lol).


----------



## jljernigan925

I am dying for a black epi alma.  I am looking something simple, but I want to add a charm to jazz it up.  The epi alma has silver hardware and there aren't many silver charm options.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Apelila

BagLady14 said:


> Yes.  Like toys for grown up women.  And I bet you're having just as much fun as you did back then with Barbies?


Yes absolutely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pursula

Iamminda said:


> My Diane with my new Laduree macaron charm.  I never thought I would get any bag charms until I saw other TPFers post their Laduree charms.   They are the cutest things -- now I want them all (lol).
> 
> View attachment 3087256




That is gorgeous!! Where do you get those?! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

pursula said:


> That is gorgeous!! Where do you get those?! [emoji7]


thanks.  You can get the charm directly from Laduree (Europe, New York, Miami).  Or online vendors like Amara, Amazon and EBay.   Those are the only places I know of -- of course, be careful of counterfeits so research before purchase.


----------



## account815

Iamminda said:


> My Diane with my new Laduree macaron charm.  I never thought I would get any bag charms until I saw other TPFers post their Laduree charms.   They are the cutest things -- now I want them all (lol).
> 
> View attachment 3087256




Nice. I hang my laduree charm on other bags but never on my lv bags because I always prefer laduree charm on plain colour bag but I think I will try to do like you. Thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## Iamminda

MISnasTIKAT said:


> Nice. I hang my laduree charm on other bags but never on my lv bags because I always prefer laduree charm on plain colour bag but I think I will try to do like you. Thanks for sharing your photo.


Thanks.  I was hesitant about it at first too until I saw others do it here on TPF.   These charms are too cute and should be used on as many bags as possible


----------



## pursula

Iamminda said:


> thanks.  You can get the charm directly from Laduree (Europe, New York, Miami).  Or online vendors like Amara, Amazon and EBay.   Those are the only places I know of -- of course, be careful of counterfeits so research before purchase.




Thanks for the info!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased the Trunks Mono bandeau for my 'new-to-me' Speedy B 30 that's on its way.  So excited!! 
Will show pics upon it's arrival!


----------



## coloradolvr

After seeing Camaro Chic's beautiful custom fish, I commissioned the same artist (Sharon Murphy Robinson) to paint a horse charm on mono canvas.  When I first contacted her, she told me she had never painted a horse before, but was willing to try.  I think she did a beautiful job!  I love my custom work of art!





]
[IMG]http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a515/vicki_fox/lv horse close_zpsnsbgunnx.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LadyR

coloradolvr said:


> After seeing Camaro Chic's beautiful custom fish, I commissioned the same artist (Sharon Murphy Robinson) to paint a horse charm on mono canvas.  When I first contacted her, she told me she had never painted a horse before, but was willing to try.  I think she did a beautiful job!  I love my custom work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> [IMG]http://i1281.photobucket.com...wonderful with your gorgeous SC mono - enjoy!


----------



## coloradolvr

LadyR said:


> That is truly a beautiful custom work of art!  If this was the first time Sharon painted a horse design, well this is a very impressive debut!  And it looks wonderful with your gorgeous SC mono - enjoy!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Cheap H&M key chains!


----------



## pursula

My Cles and my custom teddy bear keychain [emoji4]


----------



## RealMenWearLV

pursula said:


> My Cles and my custom teddy bear keychain [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097660
> View attachment 3097661




That's a neat bear! Where did you get it made?


----------



## pursula

RealMenWearLV said:


> That's a neat bear! Where did you get it made?


Thanks! I got it made by a girl on Poshmark, her username is alwaysannie . She takes requests as well. I found the picture of one online and showed it to her and she had it done within two days.


----------



## pinkserendipity

My Noir Epi Alma PM is adorned with the white and silver LV Twist Charm. Bought it the first day my SA got it in her store! I love the monochromatic look!


----------



## pinkserendipity

A closer look. &#128522;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

pinkserendipity said:


> A closer look. [emoji4]




Oh boy, I'm afraid I seriously love that! 

Quick question, Am I correct that your Twist is in silver? On the website I only see it in gold.


----------



## pinkserendipity

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Oh boy, I'm afraid I seriously love that!
> 
> Quick question, Am I correct that your Twist is in silver? On the website I only see it in gold.



I think you should totally get it! 

And yes, you are correct. I saw the gold/black version online first and didn't know they had it in the silver/white version until my SA showed me in the store. 
The SKU is M68010.

Here's the link to the silver/white version: http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/v-twist-bag-charm-010156#M68010


----------



## 858Smith

pinkserendipity said:


> A closer look. &#128522;


----------



## pinkserendipity

858Smith said:


>



&#128522; 
Exactly how I was when my SA showed it to me. Lol.


----------



## londonmommy2014

It's not really a charm but its a hand sanitizer with my daughter's name on it London sorry for the bags in the back round we're moving in lol


----------



## michelle217

Just received this little beauty for my DE Neverfull! I'm in love!


----------



## Lolaberry

michelle217 said:


> Just received this little beauty for my DE Neverfull! I'm in love!




That is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinkserendipity

michelle217 said:


> Just received this little beauty for my DE Neverfull! I'm in love!



GORGE! Just gorge!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Horizontal Dentelle tote outfitted with a Laduree macaroon charm and Fendi bag bug [emoji178][emoji172][emoji307][emoji171]


----------



## PrincessBala

Simply gorgeous.beautiful patina


----------



## Fefster

michelle217 said:


> Just received this little beauty for my DE Neverfull! I'm in love!



I am getting this charm, arriving next Tuesday. It is my favourite of all the handbag charms. Looks great on this bag.


----------



## michelle217

Fefster said:


> I am getting this charm, arriving next Tuesday. It is my favourite of all the handbag charms. Looks great on this bag.


Must admit, I got the charm off ebay and I was worried, but it looks 100% legit to me, date code and all. No regrets! Hope you love it too!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

PrincessBala said:


> Simply gorgeous.beautiful patina




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji257]


----------



## PrincessBala

NeverFull GM IN DE is ready for her debut now that she is stamped.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I like the cinched look. Got the idea for the tassels on either side after reading somebody here on the forum was using locks for that.


----------



## Lolaberry

My fave bag of my collection NF MM Pivoine with a bit of leopard


----------



## ForeverInPink

PrincessBala said:


> NeverFull GM IN DE is ready for her debut now that she is stamped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cinched look. Got the idea for the tassels on either side after reading somebody here on the forum was using locks for that.






Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3106725
> 
> My fave bag of my collection NF MM Pivoine with a bit of leopard




Loving the scarf tied to the NF look, especially for Fall, will have to try this!!!


----------



## PrincessBala

ForeverInPink said:


> Loving the scarf tied to the NF look, especially for Fall, will have to try this!!!




Reminds me which side the zipper pocket is on, so I wear that close to my body


----------



## Fefster

PrincessBala said:


> NeverFull GM IN DE is ready for her debut now that she is stamped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cinched look. Got the idea for the tassels on either side after reading somebody here on the forum was using locks for that.



These Tassels are great, love them


----------



## crowtrobot

Playing around with possible NF accessories


----------



## PrincessBala

Fefster said:


> These Tassels are great, love them




Thank you. From eBay. II like that they are a little longer and don't get swallowed up by the bag.


----------



## PrincessBala

crowtrobot said:


> Playing around with possible NF accessories




I love the scarf


----------



## londonmommy2014

crowtrobot said:


> Playing around with possible NF accessories



I love the rb lining I'm hoping to get one when my real ban from ban island is done lol


----------



## casseyelsie

Anyone here tried using bandeau to tie up Petit Noe, instead of using the original small leather thingy (sorry I don't know what ppl call the long leather tie string) I'd really love to see the results if anyone here tried.  Pls post pic! [emoji8]


----------



## lmissx

pinkserendipity said:


> My Noir Epi Alma PM is adorned with the white and silver LV Twist Charm. Bought it the first day my SA got it in her store! I love the monochromatic look!




This charm is absolutely stunning! Congrats! Goes perfect with your Alma, so classy. 
I am debating to get the black and gold one. Do you have a thread with more pictures? I'd love to see more pics of this charm. Thanks!


----------



## Lolaberry

LV charm as extension


----------



## pinkserendipity

lmissx said:


> This charm is absolutely stunning! Congrats! Goes perfect with your Alma, so classy.
> I am debating to get the black and gold one. Do you have a thread with more pictures? I'd love to see more pics of this charm. Thanks!



Thank you! I had a different LV charm before this one, but quickly brought it back to store. Something about it paired with the Alma didn't sit right with me. Luckily, the day I went to return it, this beauty was brought out to me by my SA. She said she had just gotten it that day.

I don't have a separate thread for it, but I took more pics. I'm not sure why it puts the picture sideways, sorry! But I totally think you should get it. The black and gold is gorgeous as well!


----------



## lmissx

pinkserendipity said:


> Thank you! I had a different LV charm before this one, but quickly brought it back to store. Something about it paired with the Alma didn't sit right with me. Luckily, the day I went to return it, this beauty was brought out to me by my SA. She said she had just gotten it that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a separate thread for it, but I took more pics. I'm not sure why it puts the picture sideways, sorry! But I totally think you should get it. The black and gold is gorgeous as well!




Thank you so much for posting some extra pictures. Oh my, this charm is just stunning! Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!
It makes my heart sing looking at it. I will most definitely need to go check it out! Thanks again!


----------



## pinkserendipity

lmissx said:


> Thank you so much for posting some extra pictures. Oh my, this charm is just stunning! Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!
> It makes my heart sing looking at it. I will most definitely need to go check it out! Thanks again!



You're so very welcome! I'm glad I could help. I'm excited to see which charm you choose. Please post a pic when you do!


----------



## girlhasbags

pinkserendipity said:


> Thank you! I had a different LV charm before this one, but quickly brought it back to store. Something about it paired with the Alma didn't sit right with me. Luckily, the day I went to return it, this beauty was brought out to me by my SA. She said she had just gotten it that day.
> 
> I don't have a separate thread for it, but I took more pics. I'm not sure why it puts the picture sideways, sorry! But I totally think you should get it. The black and gold is gorgeous as well!


 
Simply beautiful


----------



## girlhasbags

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3111993
> 
> LV charm as extension


 
What a great idea! and it looks nice


----------



## casseyelsie

I love looking at this thread. But I don't have even 1 charm from LV (unless LV Mirror can b considered?) lol.  Are we allowed to post pic of how we adorned LV bags with charms from other brand here?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

casseyelsie said:


> I love looking at this thread. But I don't have even 1 charm from LV (unless LV Mirror can b considered?) lol.  Are we allowed to post pic of how we adorned LV bags with charms from other brand here?




Oh yes!


----------



## katiel00

Such an easier drawstring than the leather!


----------



## casseyelsie

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3114084
> 
> Such an easier drawstring than the leather!




Oh man, I've seen your bandeau with Noe in other threat but I still can't help drooling when I see her again here! [emoji7]


----------



## pinkserendipity

girlhasbags said:


> Simply beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Royalbohemian




----------



## Snanes

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181



That looks amazing! Love the customized look.


----------



## pursemomma2

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181


Omg I love it!!  Did you do it!


----------



## Apelila

Current situation


----------



## fyn72




----------



## Royalbohemian

pursemomma2 said:


> Omg I love it!!  Did you do it!




Thank you! Yes, I did do it myself.


----------



## LVlovethemall

&#128150;


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181



Love it! Such a cool look.


----------



## LadyR

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181


 
Royalbohemian, that is so awesome!  Absolutely love this - reminds me of the Calaveras figures at the Frida Kahlo museum in Mexico City.  Did you create this?


----------



## Royalbohemian

LadyR said:


> Royalbohemian, that is so awesome!  Absolutely love this - reminds me of the Calaveras figures at the Frida Kahlo museum in Mexico City.  Did you create this?




Thank you! Yes, I did this myself, with ...... Nail varnish!


----------



## LadyR

Royalbohemian said:


> Thank you! Yes, I did this myself, with ...... Nail varnish!


 WOW - You are very talented!!


----------



## Nivahra

LVlovethemall said:


> [emoji178]




Good idea, love the caissa with this tag!


----------



## langley

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3114084
> 
> Such an easier drawstring than the leather!



Love this!


----------



## aimeng

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3114084
> 
> Such an easier drawstring than the leather!




Love the color combine


----------



## casseyelsie

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181




Cool personalization!  Especially more meaningful because u did it yourself!


----------



## Ethereal_tasha

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181



Love this!!!!!


----------



## chili_amaryllis




----------



## aimeng

i love speedy with different bag charms, today it is the rabbit


----------



## jovaine00

Love the my black beauty & her bandeau..both are love at 1st sight!


----------



## jljernigan925

This charm is lovely.  If you don't mind sharing, where did you find it?


----------



## jljernigan925

chili_amaryllis said:


> View attachment 3132072




This charm is lovely!  Please tell me where you found it?


----------



## chili_amaryllis

Thank you, you are so nice! My colleagues See giving me a hard because it's racoon fur. I got it from a department store in my town https://www.breuninger.com/kopenhag...000195511/detail.cmd?variant=1000195511_03003


----------



## chili_amaryllis

giving me a hard time


----------



## jljernigan925

chili_amaryllis said:


> giving me a hard time



Ignore them, they are clueless!  This is beautiful.  I am dying for one right now.  Now I am trying to figure out if they will ship to the US.


----------



## chili_amaryllis

I saw a similar one on amazon.com


----------



## jljernigan925

chili_amaryllis said:


> I saw a similar one on amazon.com




Thanks so much!  I have been trying to figure out something to jazz up my DE Neverfull and I love this look.  You are such a doll for helping me.  I can never brings self to pick up a LV charm.  Every time I tell myself to go for it, I end up getting a SLG or purse instead.  I guess I am just not over the prices  of the charms I like yet.  Sigh...one day...I will be ready!


----------



## chili_amaryllis

I know.... I saw the new totem fur charms, they are so beautiful, the fur is amazingly soft. But they're just so expensive! I also get SLGs instead, I've got a zippy multicartes coming by mail order [emoji57]


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 3111993
> 
> LV charm as extension



Oh so cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pursula

chili_amaryllis said:


> View attachment 3132072


I just got a Totally MM DE and now I really want a red fluffy ball to adorn it with....


----------



## baglover1973

My pretty SL in clementine with my pretty tapage [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## anotherjunkee

Materialistic28 said:


> I barely use my LV bandeau but, I do use scarves and charms on my bag.


This is absolutely genius. I would have never thought to tie it like that. This picture is actually making m consider getting a speedy.


----------



## hart88hart

My new Siena MM and her Monogram Bandeau!  Just love them together!


----------



## Purseaholic6




----------



## pursula

Purseaholic6 said:


> View attachment 3136346


Where did you get that little puff of cuteness? I must have one!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3128181




Love the design[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Who did it for you?


----------



## AllthingsLV

coloradolvr said:


> After seeing Camaro Chic's beautiful custom fish, I commissioned the same artist (Sharon Murphy Robinson) to paint a horse charm on mono canvas.  When I first contacted her, she told me she had never painted a horse before, but was willing to try.  I think she did a beautiful job!  I love my custom work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> [IMG]http://i1281.photobucket.co...the artists contact information!!!!????!!!???


----------



## AllthingsLV

pursula said:


> My Cles and my custom teddy bear keychain [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097660
> View attachment 3097661




That teddy bear chain is absolutely adorable.
I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  
Who made it for you?


----------



## Royalbohemian

AllthingsLV said:


> Love the design[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Who did it for you?




Thank you AllthingsLV! I did it myself! [emoji2]


----------



## coloradolvr

AllthingsLV said:


> I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> Please, please, please share the artists contact information!!!!????!!!???


Here is Sharon's email.  I'm having her do another piece for me.  I love her work!!
Srob5561@gmail.com


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mini lin with my coach heart fob 
Simple 

Id rather not spend $$ on expensive fobs. This way i can change it up and not feel guilty 




I have had another coach fob on her as well.



Louis vuitton panda, rarely carried or used. It spends most of its life in its dust cover


----------



## AllthingsLV

coloradolvr said:


> Here is Sharon's email.  I'm having her do another piece for me.  I love her work!!
> Srob5561@gmail.com




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Bag Fetish said:


> Mini lin with my coach heart fob
> Simple
> 
> Id rather not spend $$ on expensive fobs. This way i can change it up and not feel guilty
> 
> View attachment 3145950
> 
> 
> I have had another coach fob on her as well.
> View attachment 3145951
> 
> 
> Louis vuitton panda, rarely carried or used. It spends most of its life in its dust cover
> View attachment 3145952




I NEED the panda in my life. So cute!!


And I agree. I haven't been able to pull the trigger for the bag charms. I feel like for the price, I might as well buy all the wallets I'll ever want or need in my life instead! XD


----------



## Butterlite

PrincessBala said:


> NeverFull GM IN DE is ready for her debut now that she is stamped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cinched look. Got the idea for the tassels on either side after reading somebody here on the forum was using locks for that.



I Love your tassel idea! Can I borrow it?  Where did you get yours?


----------



## PrincessBala

Butterlite said:


> I Love your tassel idea! Can I borrow it?  Where did you get yours?



Well, I think using tassels originally came from watching one of  NastasiaM53 videos. I am an LV newbie and have been youtubing to catch up! lol

I got the idea to cinch from reading in this forum someone was using the LV locks for that. After using them now, I actually like the tassels much better because it allows the bag to go from cinched to fully open in a flash with no keys to fumble for.

I got the tassels from eBay. They are good quality and very full. If memory serves me right, then the vendor I used came from a recommendation from one of Mary Lynda's video's on bag accessories on youtube. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171694832130?var=470662321463. 

I removed the key ring and added it to the D-ring inside my bags to create more space to attach things. I have ordered several times now and I have been very happy with the quality and delivery time with no problems. My first pair was in black and dark brown which i trimmed down to match the length of my  mono and epi speedys. I recently went back for the pair of dark browns for the Neverfull which you are asking about. Very happy with them. Very full and long.. Not Skimpy. Its about 8" long with another 1.5" when you add the metal clasp.



Enjoy!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Royalbohemian said:


> Thank you AllthingsLV! I did it myself! [emoji2]




You are kidding me?!?!?!
Beautiful!!!
Is this a business?  If so please send me your website info.  I'm very interested.


----------



## pursula

Question! Can you tie a regular square scarf on a bag? How does it look? Thanks!


----------



## baghorr

I tend to overdo everything &#128563; but here's miss. De in her days best, lol.


----------



## pursula

baghorr said:


> I tend to overdo everything [emoji15] but here's miss. De in her days best, lol.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

baghorr said:


> I tend to overdo everything [emoji15] but here's miss. De in her days best, lol.




This is so pretty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

baghorr said:


> I tend to overdo everything &#128563; but here's miss. De in her days best, lol.


 Love the pop of color on the DE print. You tied the bow perfectly!


----------



## cheidel

hart88hart said:


> My new Siena MM and her Monogram Bandeau!  Just love them together!


Gorgeous, they look perfect together!


----------



## aimeng

crowtrobot said:


> Playing around with possible NF accessories




Omg, the pink Pom Pom match your neverfull perfectly, so cute!


----------



## aimeng

LVlovethemall said:


> Love pink[emoji175][emoji178][emoji166]



The pink Pom Pom looks cute, where did u get it? Is it from lv?


----------



## aimeng

nora ramos said:


> View attachment 2881385
> View attachment 2881387
> 
> Speedy with her monogram and vachetta tassel charms, and delightful wearing her monogram and fuchsia tassel charms[emoji4] (hand made by me using authentic vintage reclaimed LOUIS Vuitton canvas and vachetta




Wow, you handmade the tassel?amazing!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

baghorr said:


> I tend to overdo everything &#128563; but here's miss. De in her days best, lol.



Ooohh . . . so pretty! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Venessa84

This fur ball charms are fun!


----------



## designer1

Just got this speedy 35 yesterday, playing around with different looks.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

My bf got this bandeau for our anniversary. I love it! Also my first bandeau.


----------



## fyn72

Venessa84 said:


> This fur ball charms are fun!




Very pretty! Cute [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3153284
> View attachment 3153285
> 
> 
> Just got this speedy 35 yesterday, playing around with different looks.




Gorgeous bow! You tie it well [emoji4]


----------



## foxgirrl23




----------



## DaisyM

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3155439




Love it all!


----------



## AllthingsLV

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3155439




I love the way that scarf looks with your bag.  Perfect!!!!


----------



## StopHammertime

How do you guys go about tying a scarf around the handles of a bag? Not like a bow, but like a handle cover... Is there a video somewhere? I love the look but have no idea where to start!


----------



## l8dbug

looking forward to Halloween!


----------



## casseyelsie

l8dbug said:


> looking forward to Halloween!




Your Halloween charm is so cute!


----------



## pursula

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3155439




Just gorgeous. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## l8dbug

casseyelsie said:


> Your Halloween charm is so cute!


Thank you!  I have Olav for Christmas, too , lol!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

StopHammertime said:


> How do you guys go about tying a scarf around the handles of a bag? Not like a bow, but like a handle cover... Is there a video somewhere? I love the look but have no idea where to start!




It's referred to as a twilly wrap. You can find videos on You Tube


----------



## StopHammertime

Tygrrlilley said:


> It's referred to as a twilly wrap. You can find videos on You Tube




Sweet, thank you!!!!


----------



## aisabella

This came in the mail today! It's so cute I can hardly stand it! [emoji7]


----------



## Venessa84

fyn72 said:


> Very pretty! Cute [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## Venessa84

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3155439


Oh these colors!  So pretty!!


----------



## Venessa84

l8dbug said:


> looking forward to Halloween!


So fun!!


----------



## Venessa84

aisabella said:


> This came in the mail today! It's so cute I can hardly stand it! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3156365


One of my favorite charms!


----------



## StopHammertime

aisabella said:


> This came in the mail today! It's so cute I can hardly stand it! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3156365




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love Laduree charms!


----------



## Gracielisticus

Not always i wear same charm with same bag. I usually exchange they


----------



## NatalieChore

Does anyone have an idea of a charm for the twinset? I have the mono/noir and the RB. Would love some help! Thank you


----------



## Leo the Lion

Gracielisticus said:


> Not always i wear same charm with same bag. I usually exchange they


Love it, too cute!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

dumb question: is there such as thing as an authentic laduree charm?  I think it's made by a specific bakery company right?  if so, where do i get an authentic one?


----------



## casseyelsie

xaznstylegrlx said:


> dumb question: is there such as thing as an authentic laduree charm?  I think it's made by a specific bakery company right?  if so, where do i get an authentic one?




I ordered some of my laduree from their official website and the last one was bought in Laduree shop in Singapore


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

casseyelsie said:


> I ordered some of my laduree from their official website and the last one was bought in Laduree shop in Singapore



What's the official site? I see alot of Japan sellers when I google it.


----------



## Sonicbabe

A no brand charm.


----------



## danniela

Where's the lipstick charm from? [emoji108][emoji4]


----------



## pursula

[emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## katiel00

danniela said:


> Where's the lipstick charm from? [emoji108][emoji4]




It's an LV charm that was part of the sticker collection. If theres any left its very limited... If you want I would call CS, its $260 USD 

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/illustre-lipstick-bag-charm-009924


----------



## StopHammertime

pursula said:


> View attachment 3160433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji171][emoji170]




Cute cute cute!


----------



## danniela

Thank you  it's adorable!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

one wasn't enough! I just had to get another!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

foxgirrl23 said:


> View attachment 3155439



I love your bandeau and purse combo!


----------



## ke78

Sonicbabe said:


> A no brand charm.


Adorable! Do you mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## Sonicbabe

ke78 said:


> Adorable! Do you mind if I ask where you got it?



I found this in one of those shops that sells factory overruns.  I liked it as it looks like a monogram flower, paid $4 for it.


----------



## Gracielisticus

danniela said:


> Where's the lipstick charm from? [emoji108][emoji4]


From LV, stickers edition, summer 2015.


----------



## lifestylekitty

That Jack Skellington charm is so cute!


----------



## roseangelique

speeeeeedy


----------



## danniela

Those fury Fendi monsters are cute OR one of those Laudree charms...the black Liquorice one in particular [emoji6]


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Border bandeau tied as a rosette


----------



## maca775

these came in today so i decided to try them on my bags


----------



## Sonicbabe

maca775 said:


> these came in today so i decided to try them on my bags



These are adorable!  Where did you get them?


----------



## maca775

Sonicbabe said:


> These are adorable!  Where did you get them?



i ordered them thru ebay to see if they are any good   just $14 for the 6 (3 pairs)


----------



## Sonicbabe

maca775 said:


> i ordered them thru ebay to see if they are any good   just $14 for the 6 (3 pairs)



Thanks for replying!  Would you mind sharing the seller's username?  I tried searching but kept getting bandeau tops and swimsuits!


----------



## langley

Gracielisticus said:


> Not always i wear same charm with same bag. I usually exchange they



Love your collection!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

maca775 said:


> these came in today so i decided to try them on my bags


These look so adorable! I will need to look for these now.


----------



## maca775

Sonicbabe said:


> Thanks for replying!  Would you mind sharing the seller's username?  I tried searching but kept getting bandeau tops and swimsuits!



ok will send u a private message


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My first twillies and I really liked wrapping my Alma handles today. I thought the colors were perfect!


----------



## danniela

Beautiful for fall! [emoji108]


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3165731
> 
> 
> My first twillies and I really liked wrapping my Alma handles today. I thought the colors were perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3165737



That looks so lovely!


----------



## Gracielisticus

maca775 said:


> ok will send u a private message


Please, sharing the seller's username with me also. Thanks swetty!


----------



## Gracielisticus

maca775 said:


> these came in today so i decided to try them on my bags


Gorgeous all of them!

Looks fantastic on yours bags!!


----------



## Gracielisticus

langley said:


> Love your collection!


thank you darling


----------



## maca775

Gracielisticus said:


> Please, sharing the seller's username with me also. Thanks swetty!




sure  sent u the link in your messages


----------



## KB90

Here are my bags with the bandeau


----------



## DaisyM

Just received my new Laduree charm, love it! Like the charm for my Sully, having a charm on the Port helps me instantly tell which is front/back of my bag.


----------



## danniela

Did you order right of the website?


----------



## Iamminda

DaisyM said:


> Just received my new Laduree charm, love it! Like the charm for my Sully, having a charm on the Port helps me instantly tell which is front/back of my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167451



So cute!   I love Laduree charms!


----------



## DaisyM

danniela said:


> Did you order right of the website?




No I got it on eBay 



Iamminda said:


> So cute!   I love Laduree charms!




Thanks! They are so cute.


----------



## themeanreds

I put together this charm for my classic speedy and she rocked it today


----------



## DaisyM

themeanreds said:


> I put together this charm for my classic speedy and she rocked it today
> 
> View attachment 3170231
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170232




Very nice!


----------



## themeanreds

DaisyM said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!!


----------



## danniela

themeanreds said:


> I put together this charm for my classic speedy and she rocked it today
> 
> View attachment 3170231
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170232




So cute! [emoji4]


----------



## LouisV Lovely

How I adorn my beautiful bags


----------



## jkglitters1504

My bags and charms[emoji4]


----------



## Pinkiemom

jkglitters1504 said:


> My bags and charms[emoji4]
> View attachment 3170930




So beautiful!!!!


----------



## jkglitters1504

Pinkiemom said:


> So beautiful!!!!




Thank you so much Pinkiemom [emoji8]


----------



## danniela

jkglitters1504 said:


> My bags and charms[emoji4]
> View attachment 3170930




So pretty!! I love your alma bb (and Laudree charm)[emoji5]&#65039; that alma is next on my list [emoji38]


----------



## dialv

Getting close to Halloween so Jack and Lucy come out of hiding!


----------



## SchaalBWife

dialv said:


> Getting close to Halloween so Jack and Lucy come out of hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171630







I love this so cute!  Here's my Monty GM with the leopard bandeau.


----------



## dialv

Love it! Monty is such a great bag


----------



## SchaalBWife

jkglitters1504 said:


> My bags and charms[emoji4]
> View attachment 3170930




Love every one of these! Beautiful!


----------



## candiesgirl408

h





KB90 said:


> Here are my bags with the bandeau





Such a cute color combo bandeau! I love it on all the bags!


----------



## katiel00

I always wanted a little pom for my bags, but wanted faux fur. Well Ted Baker has made one and I'm stoked!! Its on the way (on preorder) too cute


----------



## scndlslv

I add Epi luggage tags to my Epi bags because I like the contrast.


----------



## Pinkiemom

scndlslv said:


> I add Epi luggage tags to my Epi bags because I like the contrast.




Awww these are so pretty and I love the color combos!!!


----------



## scndlslv

Pinkiemom said:


> Awww these are so pretty and I love the color combos!!!


Thanks!


----------



## KB90

candiesgirl408 said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute color combo bandeau! I love it on all the bags!



Thank you


----------



## lwn

Here's my new Neverfull sporting a little twilly! Purchased the twilly in June but couldn't figure out what to do with it until now.


----------



## LadyR

This afternoon with my Westminster GM, adorned with a red Laduree keychain. Enjoying a Frappula Frappuccino, so ghoulishly delicious. Happy Halloween!


----------



## danniela

LadyR said:


> This afternoon with my Westminster GM, adorned with a red Laduree keychain. Enjoying a Frappula Frappuccino, so ghoulishly delicious. Happy Halloween!




So pretty! I love red with the DE [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrincessSaf

LadyR said:


> This afternoon with my Westminster GM, adorned with a red Laduree keychain. Enjoying a Frappula Frappuccino, so ghoulishly delicious. Happy Halloween!



This charm is gorgeous! I've ordered the same one to use on my Alma BB vernis noir with GHW which I'm getting for my birthday


----------



## LadyR

danniela said:


> So pretty! I love red with the DE [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you so much! And I agree about red and DE together!


----------



## LadyR

PrincessSaf said:


> This charm is gorgeous! I've ordered the same one to use on my Alma BB vernis noir with GHW which I'm getting for my birthday



Thank you so much, PrincessSaf!  And this charm will look great with your beautiful Alma!  Very nice birthday gift - Lucky you!


----------



## LVBagLady

katiel00 said:


> I always wanted a little pom for my bags, but wanted faux fur. Well Ted Baker has made one and I'm stoked!! Its on the way (on preorder) too cute
> 
> View attachment 3171971



That is too cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

Bumping this thread up with my petit h monkey on my Pochette Metis


----------



## Venessa84

bakeacookie said:


> Bumping this thread up with my petit h monkey on my Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3193341


That monkey is the cutest thing!


----------



## bakeacookie

Venessa84 said:


> That monkey is the cutest thing!



Thank you!


----------



## Hollie91999

Speedy with luggage tag and tassels.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dialv said:


> Getting close to Halloween so Jack and Lucy come out of hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171630




Pretty! I love your bio by the way. I'm also prairie posh and Canadian!


----------



## Royalbohemian

Illustre Evasion charm ... &#10083;


----------



## LVBagLady

Illustre Evasion charm and MK pouf


----------



## LadyR

Three of my newest treasures:  Key Pouch in Dune Vernis, Cosmetic Pouch in DE, and the lovely Fleur de Monogram Bag Charm Chain (on my trusty Totally MM Mono)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LadyR

Here's a closer look at these lovelies:


----------



## coquettebags

I just picked up the Kaleido V Bag Charm today as my early Xmas eve birthday. It's sitting in the box under the tree now but I took these pics for you.

It's pretty affordable at $365. Looks like they are rolling out all these new and cute ones. There's another one I saw that is a big silver lock with round gold keychain ring. (I think that was $200 something.) I liked this one better for all the mixed metal colors and the variety of charms. I modeled it on my Speedy B 25. So happy!

Here's the model # M67377 and the link to the U.S. site
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/kaleido-v-bag-charm-012011


----------



## Doglover1610

Dressing up the DE Speedy 35


----------



## Doglover1610

Dressing up the Brea GM


----------



## cocolainerose

Gorgeous!!! I just got an Epi Noe in Noir and I have been thinking about getting a bandeau to use for the drawstring. 



katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3114084
> 
> Such an easier drawstring than the leather!


----------



## AllthingsLV




----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My little indigo Mallory Square with a color coordinated fob:


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

How could I forget this one?!? Here's my Alma BB with a dinosaur, skull, and feather fob:


----------



## ScottyGal

&#10084;


----------



## Venessa84

It's always fun playing with the different charms on a new bag or backpack


----------



## bakeacookie

Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]


 
OMG, I love this!


----------



## bakeacookie

Venessa84 said:


> OMG, I love this!




Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

My turn


----------



## Apelila

I can only upload one picture at a time


----------



## canyongirl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]



So cute!


----------



## Apelila

My newest bagcharm from Prada


----------



## dialv

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]




Love this!!!


----------



## happygirl78

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]




Omg that is sooo adorable


----------



## bakeacookie

Apelila said:


> My turn



Where is your other charm from? Both are adorable!



canyongirl said:


> So cute!


Thank you!



dialv said:


> Love this!!!


Thank you!



happygirl78 said:


> Omg that is sooo adorable


Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

bakeacookie said:


> Where is your other charm from? Both are adorable!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Which one? Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## luvspurses

Apelila said:


> My newest bagcharm from Prada


so adorable!


----------



## jwessels

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]




Love that bear!


----------



## jwessels

Apelila said:


> My newest bagcharm from Prada




So cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

Apelila said:


> Which one? Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


The girl with the bag, so pretty!



jwessels said:


> Love that bear!


Thank you!


----------



## jwessels

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]




I bought one too, but can you easily attached the charm on to your bag?


----------



## bakeacookie

jwessels said:


> I bought one too, but can you easily attached the charm on to your bag?




Yes the clip easily goes on the bag handles of my Alma and Speedy. For other handles, I have to use a hair tie to keep it on.


----------



## jwessels

bakeacookie said:


> Yes the clip easily goes on the bag handles of my Alma and Speedy. For other handles, I have to use a hair tie to keep it on.




Thank you so much. I will post a photo of the Thomas bear as soon as i recieved it. [emoji4] im excited! Cant wait!


----------



## dialv

Here is my Totem Neverfull with its charms. The fur charm took awhile but worth the wait.


----------



## Apelila

bakeacookie said:


> The girl with the bag, so pretty!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Actually I ordered this one of the seller in IG she basically did a mini me bagcharm she is good her IG name is Ladymignonne


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good evening, everyone. Does this Coach hang tag look tacky on my Speedy? Thanks.


----------



## KC2370

SakuraSakura said:


> Good evening, everyone. Does this Coach hang tag look tacky on my Speedy? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233370



Not feeling it, sorry.


----------



## SakuraSakura

KC2370 said:


> Not feeling it, sorry.




Thanks for the honest answer. I showed my mother and she felt the same way.


----------



## itsmree

SakuraSakura said:


> Good evening, everyone. Does this Coach hang tag look tacky on my Speedy? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233370


I don't think it looks right (sorry).


----------



## SakuraSakura

itsmree said:


> I don't think it looks right (sorry).




No need to be sorry. I have a pile of Coach hang tags laying around and I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## bakeacookie

Apelila said:


> Actually I ordered this one of the seller in IG she basically did a mini me bagcharm she is good her IG name is Ladymignonne




Seems like she has an etsy account too! I'll have to think of something to ask her to make. Thanks!


----------



## Apelila

SakuraSakura said:


> Good evening, everyone. Does this Coach hang tag look tacky on my Speedy? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233370


Its not tacky or anything like that its more unproportion because thr coach tag is a bit small maybe add more different colors or stack them all together if you have more lets see the outcome&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

bakeacookie said:


> Seems like she has an etsy account too! I'll have to think of something to ask her to make. Thanks!


Yes I believe she do and hopefully you can share it when you ordered some&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

What can I say I'm on a roll Speedy 30 in DE with luggage tag and Nordstrom tassel charm&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Purseloco

I adorn my Alma with the Swarovski charms. I never could get use to the Clochette hanging off the bag it would stick out like an appendage.


----------



## Apelila

Alma BB in DE with MK fur ball &#128077;&#127997; I ordered more Teddy bear bag charm from Burberry so maybe in couple of days I will post it here as soon as arive&#128521;


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apelila said:


> Alma BB in DE with MK fur ball [emoji106]&#127997; I ordered more Teddy bear bag charm from Burberry so maybe in couple of days I will post it here as soon as arive[emoji6]




I'm not a fan of bag charms but I checked out the Burberry teddy bear charms and am so tempted to order a few! If they were smaller they'd be cute as key fobs. Lately I've found myself collecting lots of coin purses, especially from Kate Spade but I don't use them to decorate bags, usually just inside crossbody bags. Maybe I can find a reason to order them or I could just collect a few..


----------



## AnnaFreud

Apelila said:


> I can only upload one picture at a time




This is gorgeous! I really need to get my hands on a Hermes twilly.


----------



## AnnaFreud

katiel00 said:


> i always wanted a little pom for my bags, but wanted faux fur. Well ted baker has made one and i'm stoked!! Its on the way (on preorder) too cute
> 
> View attachment 3171971




love!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Apelila said:


> Yes I believe she do and hopefully you can share it when you ordered some[emoji173]&#65039;




I have so many Coach tags laying around. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## AnnaFreud

maca775 said:


> i ordered them thru ebay to see if they are any good   just $14 for the 6 (3 pairs)




Will you PM me the seller's name as well!! Want to try a cheaper version before I invest in a Hermes twilly. Thanks!


----------



## Purseloco

Here is my 11 year old Mono Speedy 30. She just had a good cleaning with baby wipes today, she perked right up.


----------



## Apelila

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm not a fan of bag charms but I checked out the Burberry teddy bear charms and am so tempted to order a few! If they were smaller they'd be cute as key fobs. Lately I've found myself collecting lots of coin purses, especially from Kate Spade but I don't use them to decorate bags, usually just inside crossbody bags. Maybe I can find a reason to order them or I could just collect a few..


The Prada teddy is smaller than the Burberry thomas bear bagcharm I heve both so I know the size difference, they are both adorable.


----------



## Apelila

AnnaFreud said:


> This is gorgeous! I really need to get my hands on a Hermes twilly.


Yeah they are gorgeous and quite addicting I already have a few so I think Im good with that for now&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fujikomm

Suggestions on how to accessorize bedford vernis please! Thank you!


----------



## nailgirl70

Purseloco said:


> Here is my 11 year old Mono Speedy 30. She just had a good cleaning with baby wipes today, she perked right up.
> 
> View attachment 3233680



Looks great!&#10084;


----------



## pjhm

Purseloco said:


> Here is my 11 year old Mono Speedy 30. She just had a good cleaning with baby wipes today, she perked right up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233680




She looks fantastic!


----------



## Purseloco

pjhm said:


> She looks fantastic!



Thanks!


----------



## Purseloco

nailgirl70 said:


> Looks great!&#10084;


Thanks!


----------



## Apelila

This cutie just arrived and i love him my Burberry Thomas Punk bear with Hermes Twilly&#128153;


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

I waaaas going to buy the LV  totem Pom Pom bag charm for $800 .. Then I saw this cute fluffy babe at DSW for $10! It matches the flamingo color accents so perfectly like they were made for each other [emoji7]


----------



## fujikomm

Hello! please give me an idea on how to accessorize a yellow vernis bedford.


----------



## happygirl78

my new little monogram keychain!


----------



## LiveV

The piano has a warm company now.


----------



## jkglitters1504

Petit Noé and her cute Laduree charm[emoji7]


----------



## londonmommy2014

jkglitters1504 said:


> Petit Noé and her cute Laduree charm[emoji7]
> View attachment 3235767



So pretty


----------



## nailgirl70

Alma with balloon charm


----------



## fyn72

jkglitters1504 said:


> Petit Noé and her cute Laduree charm[emoji7]
> View attachment 3235767




Love it! The bandeau and charm match beautifully [emoji178]


----------



## jkglitters1504

londonmommy2014 said:


> So pretty




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## jkglitters1504

fyn72 said:


> Love it! The bandeau and charm match beautifully [emoji178]




Thank you[emoji7] I love it too! The laduree charms are so cute[emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy B 30 with Mr Trench Burberry Bear and a Mulberry heart. [emoji4][emoji178][emoji199]


----------



## jwessels

My charm thomas bear from burberry in blush pink, arrived today, here she is with my LV stresa pm, i adore her!


----------



## jwessels

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3230906
> 
> Burberry Bobby bear on indigo Alma PM [emoji4]




I promised to make a picture soon when my Thomas bear arrived from burberry, here she is! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji16]


----------



## bakeacookie

jwessels said:


> I promised to make a picture soon when my Thomas bear arrived from burberry, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]




So cute!


----------



## jwessels

bakeacookie said:


> So cute!




Thank you! You too! A Happy bear family! [emoji1]


----------



## sanamary

Love this combination jkglitters1504.
I have the same laduree charm in this exact colour combination, and i originally brought with anthracite alma pm in mind, but hubby gifted me prada double zip in the Argille(grey) colour...which is another perfect match.
Im going to try to get this same bandeau , hopefully i can post a picture soon.


----------



## AnnaFreud

When you ladies dress up the handles of your speedy, do you wrap both or just one? Would it look weird to wrap just one handle?


----------



## jkglitters1504

sanamary said:


> Love this combination jkglitters1504.
> 
> I have the same laduree charm in this exact colour combination, and i originally brought with anthracite alma pm in mind, but hubby gifted me prada double zip in the Argille(grey) colour...which is another perfect match.
> 
> Im going to try to get this same bandeau , hopefully i can post a picture soon.




Thank you sanamary[emoji4]
The prada is a really good choice from hubby[emoji4] 
Oh please post a pic of your bag with the charm and bandeau as soon as you get the baneau... Can't wait to see your beauty [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> When you ladies dress up the handles of your speedy, do you wrap both or just one? Would it look weird to wrap just one handle?




I think it's weird to wrap only one. I'd wrap both if I did do the handles, even if it's two scarf patterns


----------



## litchi

AnnaFreud said:


> When you ladies dress up the handles of your speedy, do you wrap both or just one? Would it look weird to wrap just one handle?



I rarely dress up my Speedy but when I do, I wrap only 1 handle. It's my compromise with using a twilly or bandeau AND seeing/feeling the vachetta.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> I think it's weird to wrap only one. I'd wrap both if I did do the handles, even if it's two scarf patterns







litchi said:


> I rarely dress up my Speedy but when I do, I wrap only 1 handle. It's my compromise with using a twilly or bandeau AND seeing/feeling the vachetta.




Thank you for both your thoughts on this.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!


----------



## jwessels

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239074




It look just fine! Good job!


----------



## AnnaFreud

jwessels said:


> It look just fine! Good job!




Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239074




I think it looks great!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239074



Very pretty!


----------



## AnnaFreud

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I think it looks great!







bakeacookie said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks so much! I love looking through this thread for inspiration!


----------



## Venessa84

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239074


I think you did great and I'm loving the free against the blue


----------



## Arlene619

Took my new speedy b out with my Speedy bag charm
I can't wait for my vachetta to tan. I'm not too fond of the light vachetta.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Venessa84 said:


> I think you did great and I'm loving the free against the blue




Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## AAxxx

I've kept the vachetta strap of my Metis in the front pocket since I bought it as I was afraid of ruining it. Now I hope to wear it more often on the shoulder or else as an accessory when I wear it crossbody [emoji4].


----------



## chellle

Laduree keychain and scarf on my new Delightful MM


----------



## DaisyM

chellle said:


> Laduree keychain and scarf on my new Delightful MM




Very pretty!


----------



## hayzelnut

My first DE piece. Alma pm.


----------



## hayzelnut

Fur puff on my Noe


----------



## tlo

Siena MM all dressed up and ready to go


----------



## Louisgyal37

Trying out a new bag charm on Montaigne...


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> I think you did great and I'm loving the free against the blue


That should say green...darn auto correct


----------



## deb68nc

Here's my rose ballerine mirror charm on my speedy...do you think it's too much for the bag?


----------



## dkruck1211

tlo said:


> Siena MM all dressed up and ready to go
> 
> View attachment 3243032


Gorgeous, loving the combination


----------



## dkruck1211

My Neverfull painted the town red this weekend with her new bandeau.  I have been looking for this one for awhile.  Loving it paired with the red LV cubes.


----------



## bakeacookie

dkruck1211 said:


> My Neverfull painted the town red this weekend with her new bandeau.  I have been looking for this one for awhile.  Loving it paired with the red LV cubes.
> 
> View attachment 3244690




Ooh, is this a new style bandeau? This is pretty!


----------



## tlo

dkruck1211 said:


> Gorgeous, loving the combination



Thank you!


----------



## dkruck1211

Thank you, @bakeacookie I saw it on TPF on a DE and just loved it.  I think it was from a couple of years ago.  Just found it on eBay.  There was another one listed from the same seller.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

tlo said:


> Siena MM all dressed up and ready to go
> 
> View attachment 3243032


omg . . . LOVE this! Now I want this bag! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tlo

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> omg . . . LOVE this! Now I want this bag!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks PurseMaven4Ever!!!  It is an awesome bag!!!  I highly recommend.  I will always be a speedy lover but I love this one just as much.  Love the way it carrys on the shoulder!!!

If you get one, please post pics!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

tlo said:


> Thanks PurseMaven4Ever!!!  It is an awesome bag!!!  I highly recommend.  I will always be a speedy lover but I love this one just as much.  Love the way it carrys on the shoulder!!!
> 
> If you get one, please post pics!!


Will do! I have the bandeau and bag charm . . . now I just need the bag! lol!

P.S. I'm a Speedy girl, too. My most-carried bag is my DE 25!


----------



## tlo

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> Will do! I have the bandeau and bag charm . . . now I just need the bag! lol!
> 
> P.S. I'm a Speedy girl, too. My most-carried bag is my DE 25!



AWESOME!!!!  The charm is getting hard to find.  Then you must get this bag!!!  LOL!!

I have the speedy b 25 and I use it all the time too  LOL


----------



## dkruck1211

Loving your bear and heart bakeacookie they are perfect.


----------



## bakeacookie

dkruck1211 said:


> Loving your bear and heart bakeacookie they are perfect.




Thank you!


----------



## fyn72




----------



## Intricacy

Apelila said:


> Luv this thread



omg I love how cute your bows are and the color choices!


----------



## Venessa84

deb68nc said:


> Here's my rose ballerine mirror charm on my speedy...do you think it's too much for the bag?


Not too much at all


----------



## dejahlovelee

[emoji177]Pink Puff


----------



## nailgirl70

My new to me bandeau..&#128518;


----------



## Aimsley

My new speedy 30 bandouliere in DE &#128578;


----------



## Tygrrlilley

We have a superhero themed party at work on Friday. I made this little charm out of Shrinky Dinks! I topped it of with Mod Podge, but it dried a little wrinkly


----------



## AllthingsLV

Tygrrlilley said:


> We have a superhero themed party at work on Friday. I made this little charm out of Shrinky Dinks! I topped it of with Mod Podge, but it dried a little wrinkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253793




Too cute!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

[emoji7]


----------



## 4purse

Opinions please... Now I know this studded Alma doesn't NEED anything but I just love these fur puffs. 

What do we think... Yay or nay?


----------



## Christofle

4purse said:


> Opinions please... Now I know this studded Alma doesn't NEED anything but I just love these fur puffs.
> 
> What do we think... Yay or nay?



I don't think it really adds anything, but it's your bag! The colour of the fur does match nicely with the mono print though.


----------



## 4purse

Christofle said:


> I don't think it really adds anything, but it's your bag! The colour of the fur does match nicely with the mono print though.




That's pretty much what I was thinking too. The lovely Studded Alma stands on its own. Although I just love the puff. Maybe on a different bag


----------



## AllthingsLV

4purse said:


> Opinions please... Now I know this studded Alma doesn't NEED anything but I just love these fur puffs.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we think... Yay or nay?




That Alma clearly stands on its own. GORGEOUS!!!!  But I do think the puff is adorable & the color does compliment the bag.


----------



## fyn72

allthingslv said:


> that alma clearly stands on its own. Gorgeous!!!!  But i do think the puff is adorable & the color does compliment the bag.




+1


----------



## deem0nessa

AllthingsLV said:


> That Alma clearly stands on its own. GORGEOUS!!!!  But I do think the puff is adorable & the color does compliment the bag.



+1 nice together...softens the edgy look of studs...compliments look in color too....


----------



## pjhm

Nay!


----------



## AnnaFreud

4purse said:


> Opinions please... Now I know this studded Alma doesn't NEED anything but I just love these fur puffs.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we think... Yay or nay?




That puff is awesome (so is your Alma)! Where is it from?


----------



## 4purse

AnnaFreud said:


> That puff is awesome (so is your Alma)! Where is it from?



Thank you. The Puff is from Nordstrom in the color Natural. I was looking for a red one but they were sold out so I got this color and I ended up liking it better


----------



## Aimsley

Dressing up my new speedy for the day &#128578;


----------



## viewwing

So many puff charms here! Here's my limited edition laduree


----------



## dkruck1211

My first pass at a double bow on my DE Speedy 25....totally didn't work, but I liked how it ended up.  Found a way to work in the charm.


----------



## AllthingsLV

dkruck1211 said:


> My first pass at a double bow on my DE Speedy 25....totally didn't work, but I liked how it ended up.  Found a way to work in the charm.




So cute!!!   Love the bow, I'll have to look up how to do that.


----------



## luvumore

Not very exciting....


----------



## dkruck1211

AllthingsLV said:


> So cute!!!   Love the bow, I'll have to look up how to do that.


 Thanks!  You fold the bandeau in half...then tie like a normal bow.  Because it is in half, one side actually has two ends, but the other side of the bow is actually the looped middle, so you can feed a phone charm through it.  Then just pull the end up into the knot of the bow so it disappears.  I did it then had to figure out how I did it. Honestly I wasn't sure at first but now I love it.


----------



## 4purse

luvumore said:


> Not very exciting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266213


oi

I quite like this look!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

dkruck1211 said:


> Thanks!  You fold the bandeau in half...then tie like a normal bow.  Because it is in half, one side actually has two ends, but the other side of the bow is actually the looped middle, so you can feed a phone charm through it.  Then just pull the end up into the knot of the bow so it disappears.  I did it then had to figure out how I did it. Honestly I wasn't sure at first but now I love it.




I can't wait to get home & try this!!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

luvumore said:


> Not very exciting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266213




I LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOOVE luggage tags.  I don't own any but I love them.


----------



## dkruck1211

TeamHutchens said:


> It's not an LV charm, but I just have a thing for anchors.  I would like to start using scarves or bandeaus...just need to learn how to tie them. I would like one with hearts for the 14th, one with clovers for next month etc... Anyone decorate their purse for the holidays?



Hi TeamHutchens, I was wondering if you have the LV anchor charm you use for your profile photo?  I saw one currently for sale on Tradesy and thought of you.  Its listed as "Louis Vuitton Jewelry Charm".  I wanted to let you know in case you were looking for it.


----------



## PrincessAvery

dkruck1211 said:


> My first pass at a double bow on my DE Speedy 25....totally didn't work, but I liked how it ended up.  Found a way to work in the charm.


I love it, the bow looks great


----------



## PrincessAvery

4purse said:


> Opinions please... Now I know this studded Alma doesn't NEED anything but I just love these fur puffs.
> 
> What do we think... Yay or nay?


I say yay! I think it looks great and the color really compliments the monogram


----------



## zzyzxcat

Hi there


I am on a hunt for a Tivoli GM and am already thinking about what Bandeau to put on it! 


Which one do you think will go best?
us.louisvuitton.com/images/is/image/lv/1/PP_VP_AS/louis-vuitton--M73965_PM2_Front%20view.jpg?wid=296&hei=296us.louisvuitton.com/images/is/image/lv/1/PP_VP_M/louis-vuitton-trunks-monogram-bandeau-scarves-shawls-more--M72395_PM2_Front%20view.jpg?wid=603&hei=603


----------



## dkruck1211

viewwing said:


> So many puff charms here! Here's my limited edition laduree
> View attachment 3259009


Love that version.  It is terribly hard to find.  I am still searching.


----------



## dkruck1211

PrincessAvery said:


> I love it, the bow looks great


Thanks so much.  I really value the opinions of everyone on here.  I only have a handful of LV friends.


----------



## PrincessAvery

dkruck1211 said:


> Thanks so much.  I really value the opinions of everyone on here.  I only have a handful of LV friends.


You're so welcome ...not many of my friends are into LV either. This is a great place to share


----------



## PrincessAvery

Aimsley said:


> Dressing up my new speedy for the day &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3258501


Your Speedy is really rockin' that gorgeous fur puff


----------



## TeamHutchens

dkruck1211 said:


> Hi TeamHutchens, I was wondering if you have the LV anchor charm you use for your profile photo?  I saw one currently for sale on Tradesy and thought of you.  Its listed as "Louis Vuitton Jewelry Charm".  I wanted to let you know in case you were looking for it.



OMG   I need to check this more often. I have been trying to hunt one down for years


----------



## TeamHutchens

Tygrrlilley said:


> We have a superhero themed party at work on Friday. I made this little charm out of Shrinky Dinks! I topped it of with Mod Podge, but it dried a little wrinkly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253793


Love it, I had a red truck, her name was Wonder Woman


----------



## dkruck1211

TeamHutchens said:


> OMG   I need to check this more often. I have been trying to hunt one down for years


Its still available on Tradesy.  I was so surprised when I saw it.  I am glad I spotted it.


----------



## butterflytennis

dkruck1211 said:


> My first pass at a double bow on my DE Speedy 25....totally didn't work, but I liked how it ended up.  Found a way to work in the charm.


 Wow that is so clever! It looks beautiful.


----------



## leoloo24

I want a luggage tag as a charm for my new speedy but don't live anywhere near a store. Can I call CS and over over the Phone?


----------



## MissCookie1983

Anyone have the new Lock It charm yet? Would love to see pics!


----------



## MissCookie1983

Woops! I did not mean Lock It.  I meant Twist LV charm. My mistake.


----------



## jax818

My first charm!


----------



## Bromley

The puff seems to really be a thing at the moment, doesn't it?  I got a blue one from H&M to go with my speedy azur. And a cles to go with my neverfull.


----------



## trufflepig

Estrela NM with totem luggage tag


----------



## sweetmommy

jax818 said:


> My first charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279359




I love this one. Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## dkruck1211

butterflytennis said:


> Wow that is so clever! It looks beautiful.


Thanks so much.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

trufflepig said:


> View attachment 3279423
> 
> 
> Estrela NM with totem luggage tag




That's great!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I really enjoyed this combo today. This is such a fantastic color!


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3289077
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed this combo today. This is such a fantastic color!



This bag is just stunning and the scarf is perfect with it.


----------



## PrincessAvery

jax818 said:


> My first charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279359


Looks great! I love it!


----------



## Lavender Rose

*Just a tiny PSA:* Be careful using cheap bag charms with your bags! I had a fur poof charm I got from eBay, and the gold paint came off, revealing the cheap hardware beneath. And where did the gold paint go, you say? Straight onto the vachetta! And it did not come back off. So be careful, guys! I am considering applying clear nail polish or something in the future to be on the safe side.


----------



## Genette

Leopard bandeau on Pochette Metis


----------



## fyn72

Lavender Rose said:


> *Just a tiny PSA:* Be careful using cheap bag charms with your bags! I had a fur poof charm I got from eBay, and the gold paint came off, revealing the cheap hardware beneath. And where did the gold paint go, you say? Straight onto the vachetta! And it did not come back off. So be careful, guys! I am considering applying clear nail polish or something in the future to be on the safe side.




Wow that's awful! Thanks for the tip! Did you try S white eraser to get it off the vachetta?


----------



## Lavender Rose

fyn72 said:


> Wow that's awful! Thanks for the tip! Did you try S white eraser to get it off the vachetta?



Nothing worked unfortunately. It just looks like a bit of dirt on the vachetta.


----------



## MilenaLV




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

MilenaLV said:


>




Classically gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I found a cute little Juicy Couture Eiffel Tower bag charm...


----------



## MilenaLV

MiaBorsa said:


> I found a cute little Juicy Couture Eiffel Tower bag charm...


Thx! Yours too!


----------



## MilenaLV

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Classically gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## Peppi1975

Genette said:


> Leopard bandeau on Pochette Metis



Love how you tied the bandeau ends. Looks fabulous


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


>



So cute!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I found a cute little Juicy Couture Eiffel Tower bag charm...



Love this one


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





tlo said:


> So cute!!





tlo said:


> Love this one



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## fyn72

My new bandeau suits the DA [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## wpbteacher8




----------



## MissCookie1983

fyn72 said:


> The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294824



Your bag is gorgeous!  Here is what i did to make the charm behave on my bag. I moved the clochette to the top ring where the long strap attaches, and then hung my charm on the clochette loop. Works beautifully.  No akward positioning of the charm, and no rubbing on the leather of the bag.


----------



## fyn72

MissCookie1983 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  Here is what i did to make the charm behave on my bag. I moved the clochette to the top ring where the long strap attaches, and then hung my charm on the clochette loop. Works beautifully.  No akward positioning of the charm, and no rubbing on the leather of the bag.




Great idea!! I don't always want to dress up my bag with a bandeau but just a charm sometimes. Thanks for that [emoji3]


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Here is my Saint Germain MM with the Leopard Bandeau and a pompom:


----------



## PrincessAvery

MiaBorsa said:


>


I really like what you've done here, it really dresses up the cles


----------



## PrincessAvery

fyn72 said:


> The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294824


I love this! Looks great...beautiful bag too


----------



## Vashun




----------



## chiclawyer

Vashun said:


> View attachment 3296048



Which bandeau is this? I love it!


----------



## fyn72

Vashun said:


> View attachment 3296048




Very pretty together [emoji7]


----------



## 4purse

My Studded Alma PM and Tapage charm. It's so pretty in person they really compliment each other.


----------



## inch37

Love all the posts


----------



## inch37

Speedy B


----------



## inch37

Retiro


----------



## inch37

My only non LV charm


----------



## inch37

Love this charm too


----------



## inch37

This is cute on Retiro too


----------



## inch37

Or This


----------



## inch37

And  a oldie


----------



## inch37

Plain LV charm. Looks nice on all the bags


----------



## Kylie M

4purse said:


> My Studded Alma PM and Tapage charm. It's so pretty in person they really compliment each other.



Wow!!! This combination just takes it to a completely different level! Amazingly beautiful &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128154;


----------



## Kylie M

AnnaFreud said:


> Here's my first attempt at twilly wrapping the handle of my vintage epi speedy 25. The tails/ends (?) are not even but I'll keep practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239074



Great job!! I love the color combo!! Very cute!


----------



## viewwing

MissCookie1983 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  Here is what i did to make the charm behave on my bag. I moved the clochette to the top ring where the long strap attaches, and then hung my charm on the clochette loop. Works beautifully.  No akward positioning of the charm, and no rubbing on the leather of the bag.




Are you able to still clip the long strap after doing that?


----------



## RLWrites

I'm loving everyone's photos! Here's my neverfull with a charm from LeatherE on Etsy.


----------



## EmLooker

My Keepall 60B adorned with Trunks Bandeau [emoji6].


----------



## EmLooker

RLWrites said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Here's my neverfull with a charm from LeatherE on Etsy.




I love your bag every time I see your pics!


----------



## MissCookie1983

viewwing said:


> Are you able to still clip the long strap after doing that?



Yes, I wear the long strap clipped on. Plenty of room.


----------



## RLWrites

EmLooker said:


> I love your bag every time I see your pics!



Thank you! I'm honestly pretty in love with it lol


----------



## LadyD21

RLWrites said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Here's my neverfull with a charm from LeatherE on Etsy.


Indeed! I must say it is very pretty!


----------



## 4purse

Inch37 .... Your charms and bags are beautiful, great combinations.


----------



## Trudysmom

Kylie M said:


> Wow!!! This combination just takes it to a completely different level! Amazingly beautiful &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128154;


All of your bags and charms are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

fyn72 said:


> The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294824


Beautiful scarves and bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

wpbteacher8 said:


> View attachment 3294913





MissCookie1983 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  Here is what i did to make the charm behave on my bag. I moved the clochette to the top ring where the long strap attaches, and then hung my charm on the clochette loop. Works beautifully.  No akward positioning of the charm, and no rubbing on the leather of the bag.





xMsxPhantasyx said:


> Here is my Saint Germain MM with the Leopard Bandeau and a pompom:





Vashun said:


> View attachment 3296048



The bags, charms and scarves are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

inch37 said:


> Speedy B





inch37 said:


> Love all the posts





4purse said:


> My Studded Alma PM and Tapage charm. It's so pretty in person they really compliment each other.





inch37 said:


> Retiro





inch37 said:


> My only non LV charm



Very pretty bags and charms.


----------



## fyn72

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful scarves and bags.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Friesoverguys

inch37 said:


> My only non LV charm


 
Ah...that's a whole lotta awesomeness. I love it


----------



## TeamHutchens

My two new charms I just got today. LVoe the Glam Flower charm.  It's so sparkly   and the luggage tag is simply but love how it have the Hawaii hot stamp in silver and Chinese writing on other side.


----------



## inch37

Friesoverguys said:


> Ah...that's a whole lotta awesomeness. I love it



Aww Thankyou


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

inch37 said:


> Retiro



Pretty!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

RLWrites said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Here's my neverfull with a charm from LeatherE on Etsy.



This is the perfect combo for spring!


----------



## Trudysmom

RLWrites said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Here's my neverfull with a charm from LeatherE on Etsy.


Beautiful bag and charm.


----------



## RLWrites

xaznstylegrlx said:


> This is the perfect combo for spring!





Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag and charm.



Thank you, both! It snowed this week where I live, but I'm bound and determined for it to be spring lol. The past couple days have been nice, though!

And I love this charm so much. I'm eyeing more charms from that store, too. It's dangerous lol


----------



## Royalbohemian




----------



## Boofie400

Fleur d'Etoile charm...I like it on the mono with RB interior, and will also try it on my next purchase....something in Damier Azur!


----------



## Trudysmom

Boofie400 said:


> Fleur d'Etoile charm...I like it on the mono with RB interior, and will also try it on my next purchase....something in Damier Azur!


Beautiful!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 3298879



Wow your bag and bandeau are beautiful! I love the pop of color! I was thinking to buy the black version of that bandeau but not sure how it will look on my black bags haha.


----------



## msjennymarie

Finally in with my Fleur de Monogram charm!


----------



## EmLooker

msjennymarie said:


> Finally in with my Fleur de Monogram charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300503




Looks great!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Here is my new Trunk It Bandeau in Berry on my Saint Germain MM and two other pictures with a black and pink heart shape pompoms:


----------



## mrsinsyder

DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!


----------



## EmLooker

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!




Lovely, thoughtful gift! Looks great on your bag!


----------



## Venessa84

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!


I have the same charm and it's one of my faves!


----------



## Iamminda

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!



What a sweet DH you have!  Your bag is stunning -- I want something in Figue so bad!


----------



## dkruck1211

I am trying to find out the style number and name of this bandeau.  It discontinued before I could purchase.  Anyone have any information on it or how it looks on Damier Ebene?


----------



## meg_in_blue

inch37 said:


> Speedy B



Your bags and charms are such lovely, classy combinations.  So wonderful to see.  Thanks for sharing your photos.  =)


----------



## meg_in_blue

dialv said:


> Here is my Totem Neverfull with its charms. The fur charm took awhile but worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232167
> View attachment 3232168



Love everything.  Such a nice collection.  That charm looks so cute on your totem neverfull.  I never gave that bag much thought until now.


----------



## Tulip2

inch37 said:


> My only non LV charm



Oh wow, I love all of this pink!  Cute bag charm!


----------



## Tulip2

msjennymarie said:


> Finally in with my Fleur de Monogram charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300503



This is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new Bag Charm.  Just lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!



Wow that Fleur D'Epi in white looks fabulous on your Figue.  I love Figue so much in Epi.  I have a Neverfull that gets quite a bit of use.

Love the way the White charm pops off that purple!


----------



## Tulip2

dialv said:


> Here is my Totem Neverfull with its charms. The fur charm took awhile but worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232167
> View attachment 3232168



Oh wow, these go together beautifully!  Love your fur Totem charm.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## inch37

meg_in_blue said:


> Your bags and charms are such lovely, classy combinations.  So wonderful to see.  Thanks for sharing your photos.  =)



Awww Thankyou


----------



## Boofie400

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!



Looks great!  love love love the Figue!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy B 25 with my Laudurée charm


----------



## fyn72

mrsinsyder said:


> DH picked this up for me as a birthday surprise... he remembered liking it when my SA hung it on my bag some time ago. It's not something I would have ever bought for myself which always makes for a fun gift!




So so pretty!


----------



## Cheetah7

Delightful pm wearing my handmade tassel made from strips of leather and wire.


----------



## fyn72

Cheetah7 said:


> Delightful pm wearing my handmade tassel made from strips of leather and wire.




Looks great! Very clever and well made!


----------



## Cheetah7

fyn72 said:


> Looks great! Very clever and well made!



Thank you fyn72!


----------



## Boofie400

Cheetah7 said:


> Delightful pm wearing my handmade tassel made from strips of leather and wire.



Wow!!  Very impressive!!


----------



## Charmie

dkruck1211 said:


> View attachment 3306027
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the style number and name of this bandeau.  It discontinued before I could purchase.  Anyone have any information on it or how it looks on Damier Ebene?


It's called Lvrtual bandeau flowers-denim M75726.


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

fyn72 said:


> The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294824



I wish I could get this bandeau!  Love it!!


----------



## missyb

dkruck1211 said:


> View attachment 3306027
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the style number and name of this bandeau.  It discontinued before I could purchase.  Anyone have any information on it or how it looks on Damier Ebene?




I have this bandeau. I will try and look for the info tomorrow. I saw it available online just a few weeks ago.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Cheetah7

Boofie400 said:


> Wow!!  Very impressive!!



Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just received the Illustre Evasion charm today!


----------



## beekmanhill

MiaBorsa said:


> Just received the Illustre Evasion charm today!



Oh, so cute.  I love it.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Just received the Illustre Evasion charm today!



Congrats honey!!!  You were a lucky girl to find it!!!!  I'm loving your new goodies!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, so cute.  I love it.





tlo said:


> Congrats honey!!!  You were a lucky girl to find it!!!!  I'm loving your new goodies!!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## myluvofbags

Siena PM with an MK fur ball and Coach red heart. I think the red heart looks good when I leave the bag unzipped with some red peeking through.


----------



## cv.lvoe




----------



## AllthingsLV




----------



## dkruck1211

Charmie said:


> It's called Lvrtual bandeau flowers-denim M75726.


Thank you so much.  The hunt begins


----------



## dkruck1211

tlo said:


> Congrats honey!!!  You were a lucky girl to find it!!!!  I'm loving your new goodies!!!!


I agree, it looks awesome.  Mine just arrived yesterday for my speedy 25 - so excited


----------



## dkruck1211

fyn72 said:


> The charm won't hang on the Montaigne properly so I put it on the bandeau first[emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294824


It is a gorgeous combination


----------



## dkruck1211

Charmie said:


> It's called Lvrtual bandeau flowers-denim M75726.


Thanks so much for replying.  This helps a lot.


----------



## litchi

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3310514
> View attachment 3310515



That's so clever- beautiful and functional!


----------



## litchi

New charm for my 13-year old pochette. &#128153;


----------



## AllthingsLV

litchi said:


> New charm for my 13-year old pochette. [emoji170]




Wow, she's aged beautifully!  Love the tassel!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Introducing My mini backpack charm on my mini backpack!


----------



## AllthingsLV

litchi said:


> That's so clever- beautiful and functional!




Thanks, I have a thing for tassels & as often as my devices run out of juice I couldn't resist it.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Jenergyup said:


> Introducing My mini backpack charm on my mini backpack!
> View attachment 3310836
> View attachment 3310837
> View attachment 3310838




Adorable!


----------



## litchi

Jenergyup said:


> Introducing My mini backpack charm on my mini backpack!
> View attachment 3310836
> View attachment 3310837
> View attachment 3310838



So cute! And it has a tiny "J" too


----------



## Jenergyup

AllthingsLV said:


> Adorable!



Thanks!  I'm having fun dressing up this cute little bag! 



litchi said:


> So cute! And it has a tiny "J" too



Thanks!  it's my first initial too so kind of like a mini luggage tag.  I know you like little stuff too so can appreciate. [emoji1]


----------



## TMT16

cv.lvoe said:


> View attachment 3309348


I love how you tied the bandeau to the handle!!! Could you give a brief explanation of how you did that? I've been trying to do something like that with no avail


----------



## cv.lvoe

TMT16 said:


> I love how you tied the bandeau to the handle!!! Could you give a brief explanation of how you did that? I've been trying to do something like that with no avail




Thanks Hun!! I actually did a You Tube video on this because I had so many people on my Instagram asking as well...I take one end and start at the corner and begin wrapping it around the handle until I reach the other end. Then you take the last loop pull it out just a bit to put the long end through so it makes a knot. Once you do that you will just need to make your bow. Mine never looks the same every time.


----------



## luvspurses

Jenergyup said:


> Introducing My mini backpack charm on my mini backpack!
> View attachment 3310836
> View attachment 3310837
> View attachment 3310838


so adorable, perfect for the mini : )


----------



## Jenergyup

luvspurses said:


> so adorable, perfect for the mini : )




Thanks!  [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji272]


----------



## Venessa84

Jenergyup said:


> Introducing My mini backpack charm on my mini backpack!
> View attachment 3310836
> View attachment 3310837
> View attachment 3310838


Very cute!


----------



## Jenergyup

Venessa84 said:


> Very cute!




Thanks so much!


----------



## UCDChick08

Here's my DA Croisette with a bandeau wrapped around the handle.


----------



## meg_in_blue

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3310514
> View attachment 3310515



LOVE this...so cool.


----------



## AllthingsLV

meg_in_blue said:


> LOVE this...so cool.




Thanks!!


----------



## ivonna

I normally do not adorn my bags in any way. I am not a charm girl and I cannot work the bandeaus to save my life. I'm also not too girly, so I never cared too much for pompoms, but I also change my mind a lot,  so... here is my Lockit PM adorned with my first Fendi pompom.


----------



## Trudysmom

My Speedy 25 collection. I finally found the fake  fur poms I wanted.







Brand new Speedy 25.


----------



## Shawna15

Where did you find them? The colours look great on your bags!


----------



## Venessa84

ivonna said:


> I normally do not adorn my bags in any way. I am not a charm girl and I cannot work the bandeaus to save my life. I'm also not too girly, so I never cared too much for pompoms, but I also change my mind a lot,  so... here is my Lockit PM adorned with my first Fendi pompom.


That's a gorgeous combo!


----------



## queenlobo26

This is my second bandeau and I love it!  Perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## thatbagchick30

queenlobo26 said:


> This is my second bandeau and I love it!  Perfect for spring/summer!



Very cute! I find red and pink tones to be best against the DE canvas. This is mine (sorry it isn't tied up, I was testing different shades of bandeaus against the canvas)


----------



## EmLooker

queenlobo26 said:


> This is my second bandeau and I love it!  Perfect for spring/summer!




That looks great! I'm getting the same one - it will also be my second bandeau! Congrats!


----------



## queenlobo26

Kitzzz said:


> Very cute! I find red and pink tones to be best against the DE canvas. This is mine (sorry it isn't tied up, I was testing different shades of bandeaus against the canvas)



I love your bandeau!!  Wanna trade? lol!  What is the name of your bandeau?  It looks beautiful against the DE canvas!


----------



## queenlobo26

EmLooker said:


> That looks great! I'm getting the same one - it will also be my second bandeau! Congrats!



Awesome!  thank you and congrats to you too!


----------



## TMT16

cv.lvoe said:


> Thanks Hun!! I actually did a You Tube video on this because I had so many people on my Instagram asking as well...I take one end and start at the corner and begin wrapping it around the handle until I reach the other end. Then you take the last loop pull it out just a bit to put the long end through so it makes a knot. Once you do that you will just need to make your bow. Mine never looks the same every time.





Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it


----------



## leooh

queenlobo26 said:


> This is my second bandeau and I love it!  Perfect for spring/summer!




Twins for bandeau! 
I asked to look at the duomo but it was sold out...


----------



## EmLooker

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692




Wow - you did an amazing job. Your bag and bandeau look stunning!


----------



## Kmazz39

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692



This looks amazing! Love the colors in the bandeau against the Croisette!


----------



## queenlobo26

leooh said:


> Twins for bandeau!
> I asked to look at the duomo but it was sold out...



wow I didn't know the duomo was sold out!  Hope you can find it soon, it's an awesome bag!


----------



## chasy.price

Quick post about my mini horse from leatherprince..... Quite obsessed with all his epi leather horses 




Loving this primary colors combo...


----------



## TIFFINEE

Any Mono Neverfulls w/ fuchsia lining? I would love to see your bandeaus! I need some inspiration!


----------



## EmLooker

New Jungle Bandeau on NF GM in Piment.


----------



## paula3boys

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692




Love it


----------



## EmLooker

TIFFINEE said:


> Any Mono Neverfulls w/ fuchsia lining? I would love to see your bandeaus! I need some inspiration!




Have you looked at Rock n'Roses? My NF is Piment, but here it is on my KA.


----------



## TMT16

EmLooker said:


> Wow - you did an amazing job. Your bag and bandeau look stunning!





Kmazz39 said:


> This looks amazing! Love the colors in the bandeau against the Croisette!





paula3boys said:


> Love it




Thanks everyone


----------



## thatbagchick30

chasy.price said:


> Quick post about my mini horse from leatherprince..... Quite obsessed with all his epi leather horses
> 
> View attachment 3321056
> 
> 
> Loving this primary colors combo...
> 
> View attachment 3321057



Happy galloping!  Love the color combo on this one!


----------



## sourcreamx

I am looking for a pretty scarf to tie on my bag! May I know where do you girls mostly purchase it from? Preferably online


----------



## swee7bebe

[emoji177] loving pink these days.


----------



## TexasMrs.B

for3v3rz said:


> Here are mines.


Your bows are very well made!


----------



## tlo

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3321972
> 
> 
> [emoji177] loving pink these days.



So pretty!!!  I'm with you on the pink!!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692


That looks amazing!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

dkruck1211 said:


> View attachment 3306027
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the style number and name of this bandeau.  It discontinued before I could purchase.  Anyone have any information on it or how it looks on Damier Ebene?


----------



## inch37




----------



## EmLooker

inch37 said:


>




That looks amazing together!


----------



## Katd1683

Loving the new Jungle bandeau, so pretty for spring and summer


----------



## TIFFINEE

Hi,
Does anyone have a Mono Neverfull in fuchsia? Which is more of a dark raspberry. I am looking for inspiration on how to dress my up. Your bags are all so beautiful.


----------



## TIFFINEE

EmLooker said:


> Have you looked at Rock n'Roses? My NF is Piment, but here it is on my KA.
> 
> View attachment 3321585


thank you ! looks beautiful


----------



## dkruck1211

xaznstylegrlx said:


>


Amazing.  Thanks for sharing the photo.  Your bag and bandeau combination are gorgeous.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

dkruck1211 said:


> Amazing.  Thanks for sharing the photo.  Your bag and bandeau combination are gorgeous.


Thank you! This bandeau isn't flashy, but still very girly.


----------



## dkruck1211

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692


You did a terrific job - they look beautiful together, congrats!!


----------



## fyn72

Katd1683 said:


> View attachment 3322799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new Jungle bandeau, so pretty for spring and summer




It looks PERFECT on your Neverfull!


----------



## Meesh202

Katd1683 said:


> View attachment 3322799
> 
> 
> Loving the new Jungle bandeau, so pretty for spring and summer



Love this!!!! Can you please share what the interior color is?


----------



## Brendutch

Hi! Here is my favorite bag : Speedy B 25!


----------



## AwkwardNerd

Buggin' out with this fun little Kate Spade charm on my Speedy B 25!


----------



## Katd1683

fyn72 said:


> It looks PERFECT on your Neverfull!


Thank you Fyn72!


----------



## Katd1683

Meesh202 said:


> Love this!!!! Can you please share what the interior color is?


Sure! The interior color is cherry


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

My new Neverfull with her new Jungle bandeau.


----------



## fyn72

xaznstylegrlx said:


> My new Neverfull with her new Jungle bandeau.




Ooo pretty!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

fyn72 said:


> Ooo pretty!


Thank you! I am in love with LV bandeaus!


----------



## NurseAnn

I used to say I'd never buy a bag charm...but this one is too pretty to pass up.


----------



## NurseAnn

xaznstylegrlx said:


> My new Neverfull with her new Jungle bandeau.




So pretty!  You take great photos.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

NurseAnn said:


> So pretty!  You take great photos.


Oh shucks! Thank you! [emoji5] [emoji4]


----------



## miss_chiff

xaznstylegrlx said:


> My new Neverfull with her new Jungle bandeau.



Love this bandeau!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

miss_chiff said:


> Love this bandeau!


Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## pursula

I just got this beautiful bandeau in the mail today and I love it! I love the way it looks like this on one handle. I had a question: has anyone had issues with the patina being uneven if it's left on one handle?


----------



## pursula

NurseAnn said:


> So pretty!  You take great photos.




BEAUTIFUL! I didn't know there was monogram on the other side!! [emoji7]


----------



## Katd1683

Such a pretty combination!!


----------



## pbnjam

inch37 said:


>





Katd1683 said:


> View attachment 3322799
> 
> 
> Loving the new Jungle bandeau, so pretty for spring and summer



I'm loving this bandeau. Looks great on your bags ladies!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

pursula said:


> I just got this beautiful bandeau in the mail today and I love it! I love the way it looks like this on one handle. I had a question: has anyone had issues with the patina being uneven if it's left on one handle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324070


Azur speedies look sooooo good!


----------



## fyn72




----------



## sanamary

Beautiful picture.This is the bag that got away...was already discontinued by the time i got into LV .
Could we get a closer look at that charm.Thanks.


----------



## fyn72

sanamary said:


> Beautiful picture.This is the bag that got away...was already discontinued by the time i got into LV .
> Could we get a closer look at that charm.Thanks.




Sure [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



The clip doesn't fit on the ring of the Galliera or delightful so I put on the bandeau then tie it on the ring.


----------



## aquablueness

AwkwardNerd said:


> View attachment 3323699
> 
> Buggin' out with this fun little Kate Spade charm on my Speedy B 25!



This is SOOOOOOOO cute! I've been wanting to see this in person too. I'm excited to see this on your purse because coincidently I've made prior plans to and I'm about to see it in person tomorrow and decide if I'd like to get one too!! 

Yay! Put me in a good mood. Haha. 

Enjoy your buggie. Ladybugs are my FAVORITE .


----------



## sanamary

@fyn72:Thanks really lovely charm


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

fyn72 said:


> Sure [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324254
> 
> The clip doesn't fit on the ring of the Galliera or delightful so I put on the bandeau then tie it on the ring.


I likey!


----------



## lynnb

They are all so cute. Never used to get bag charms but am now so converted!


----------



## AwkwardNerd

aquablueness said:


> This is SOOOOOOOO cute! I've been wanting to see this in person too. I'm excited to see this on your purse because coincidently I've made prior plans to and I'm about to see it in person tomorrow and decide if I'd like to get one too!!
> 
> Yay! Put me in a good mood. Haha.
> 
> Enjoy your buggie. Ladybugs are my FAVORITE .



Ooh! I hope you get it. They are 25 percent off right now at Kate Spade!


----------



## leooh

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 3324230




i love love love this bandeau with azur! beautiful


----------



## aquablueness

AwkwardNerd said:


> Ooh! I hope you get it. They are 25 percent off right now at Kate Spade!





You did not! Just do that!  Thank you so much!

I saw it at (not the KS store) the store today and I didn't fall in love with it and couldn't justify paying full price for it. But, I said I would get it when it goes on sale.  My wish was granted. Did NOT know about the sale. Thank you, Thank you for letting me know!!!


----------



## PrincessAvery

Katd1683 said:


> View attachment 3322799
> 
> 
> Loving the new Jungle bandeau, so pretty for spring and summer


That bandeau is perfect with your bay


----------



## Katd1683

PrincessAvery said:


> That bandeau is perfect with your bay


Thank you very much!


----------



## candiesgirl408

First bag charm with another on the way along with a trunks bandeau! 

Loving my alma. She's extra cute now! I'm definitely looking at the malletage version of this long chain charm...


----------



## pingko

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3329497
> 
> 
> First bag charm with another on the way along with a trunks bandeau!
> 
> Loving my alma. She's extra cute now! I'm definitely looking at the malletage version of this long chain charm...




Yes very cute [emoji4]


----------



## Rainyweather

I saw this bandeau at the Palo Alto, Cali store today! Give them a call. Hope you get it!


----------



## Rainyweather

Saw this bandeau at the Palo Alto, Cali store today.


----------



## TMT16

xaznstylegrlx said:


> That looks amazing!





dkruck1211 said:


> You did a terrific job - they look beautiful together, congrats!!



Thanks guys


----------



## TeamHutchens

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3310514
> View attachment 3310515


Crafty!!! Where did you find that?


----------



## PrincessAvery

NurseAnn said:


> I used to say I'd never buy a bag charm...but this one is too pretty to pass up.
> View attachment 3323945


I've been eyeing this one myself...it's so on your bag


----------



## AllthingsLV

TeamHutchens said:


> Crafty!!! Where did you find that?




Thanks!  I actually got the tassel from Target & it came with the charging cord.


----------



## BagLady14

Lockme II with a Twilly.


----------



## luvspurses

BagLady14 said:


> Lockme II with a Twilly.


looks fabulous! ps, you did a really good job wrapping your twilly. looks perfect!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

BagLady14 said:


> Lockme II with a Twilly.


Pretty! They go together perfectly!


----------



## Lv frenzy

That's how I carry my speedy


----------



## Lv frenzy

That's how I adorn my bags


----------



## toujours*chic

NurseAnn said:


> I used to say I'd never buy a bag charm...but this one is too pretty to pass up.
> View attachment 3323945



I love this charm- such a statement piece. Looks great on your bag!


----------



## toujours*chic

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 3324230


Perfect bandeau with DA- love this!


----------



## Jenergyup

Beautiful bags and lovely photography!!


----------



## BagLady14

luvspurses said:


> looks fabulous! ps, you did a really good job wrapping your twilly. looks perfect!



Thanks.  I think Twillys are easier than Bandeaus.  Maybe because they are narrower and ends are pointy?


----------



## NurseAnn

PrincessAvery said:


> I've been eyeing this one myself...it's so on your bag







toujours*chic said:


> I love this charm- such a statement piece. Looks great on your bag!




Thank you both!  I am really loving it.  Works with all my bags!


----------



## NurseAnn

Lv frenzy said:


> That's how I adorn my bags




Stunning photos!


----------



## Lv frenzy

NurseAnn said:


> Stunning photos!


Thank you so much my friend &#128139;


----------



## viewwing

What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?


----------



## LouisV76

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358




great match - love it![emoji7]


----------



## Jenergyup

Lv frenzy said:


> That's how I adorn my bags




Didn't attach my previous comment to your original post- love your bags and photography!


----------



## Jenergyup

Faux fur Pom in hot pink ombré!  
Fun dressing up this little bag with quirky oversized charms!


----------



## Venessa84

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358


Not at all!  I love it!


----------



## Lv frenzy

Jenergyup said:


> Didn't attach my previous comment to your original post- love your bags and photography!


Thank you so very much my friend for all your kind words &#128139;&#128139;&#128139;


----------



## dl787

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358




I love it. It's a perfect match. I need these!


----------



## Ronnnni

Something simple but I purchased this slider to go with my Petit Noe


----------



## Divalish

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358



Oh god no! It looks perfect!!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Ronnnni said:


> Something simple but I purchased this slider to go with my Petit Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337129
> View attachment 3337131
> View attachment 3337132




Wow! Perfect match!


----------



## viewwing

dl787 said:


> I love it. It's a perfect match. I need these!



HAHA  are you thinking of something in the epi hot pink too? it's such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## missconvy

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358




Jaw dropping stunning!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

UCDChick08 said:


> Here's my DA Croisette with a bandeau wrapped around the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3315518



Beautiful bag! That's my favorite bandeau!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ivonna said:


> I normally do not adorn my bags in any way. I am not a charm girl and I cannot work the bandeaus to save my life. I'm also not too girly, so I never cared too much for pompoms, but I also change my mind a lot,  so... here is my Lockit PM adorned with my first Fendi pompom.



Perfect!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692



Lovely!


----------



## dl787

viewwing said:


> HAHA  are you thinking of something in the epi hot pink too? it's such a gorgeous color!!




I wasn't until I saw your photo but you changed my mind!


----------



## UCDChick08

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful bag! That's my favorite bandeau!




Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ronnnni said:


> Something simple but I purchased this slider to go with my Petit Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337129
> View attachment 3337131
> View attachment 3337132



Perfect!


----------



## viewwing

dl787 said:


> I wasn't until I saw your photo but you changed my mind!



Oops!  It is really a versatile color. Especially if you wear lots of white,black, blues, pinks and grey. there's quite a few choices of bags and slgs in the color too.


----------



## lynnb

ivonna said:


> I normally do not adorn my bags in any way. I am not a charm girl and I cannot work the bandeaus to save my life. I'm also not too girly, so I never cared too much for pompoms, but I also change my mind a lot,  so... here is my Lockit PM adorned with my first Fendi pompom.




Lovely combo congratulations from a fellow new pom pom fan [emoji166]


----------



## strandedflower

Just received a couple of bag charms that I ordered from this leather bag charm maker on instagram. I'm loving this piece on my rose ballerine neverfull ​


----------



## missconvy

strandedflower said:


> Just received a couple of bag charms that I ordered from this leather bag charm maker on instagram. I'm loving this piece on my rose ballerine neverfull ​


Wow this is very unique! I love it! Which insta account is it?


----------



## strandedflower

missconvy said:


> Wow this is very unique! I love it! Which insta account is it?



Her instagram is ladymignonne !


----------



## malealovelv

strandedflower said:


> Just received a couple of bag charms that I ordered from this leather bag charm maker on instagram. I'm loving this piece on my rose ballerine neverfull ​



What a coincidence strandedflower, I just got my order from her too!  Cute charm and purse&#128525;


----------



## malealovelv

Almazing bandeau and leather charm on Reggia, leather charms on Galliera and Alma bb, and Trunk it bandeau on Electric Alma pm


----------



## candiesgirl408

My mini backpack with a monster charm from VSAaccesorial on etsy!


----------



## thatbagchick30

malealovelv said:


> Almazing bandeau and leather charm on Reggia, leather charms on Galliera and Alma bb, and Trunk it bandeau on Electric Alma pm



Very charming!  Love all the combos but the vernis Alma with the little girl is my favorite!!


----------



## strandedflower

malealovelv said:


> What a coincidence strandedflower, I just got my order from her too!  Cute charm and purse&#128525;





malealovelv said:


> Almazing bandeau and leather charm on Reggia, leather charms on Galliera and Alma bb, and Trunk it bandeau on Electric Alma pm



Thank you! Isn't she amazing?? I love all your bags and charms and bandeau!!


----------



## Cat2015

NurseAnn said:


> I used to say I'd never buy a bag charm...but this one is too pretty to pass up.
> View attachment 3323945




Isn't she pretty!!  ...  My favorite charm!!


----------



## malealovelv

thatbagchick30 said:


> Very charming!  Love all the combos but the vernis Alma with the little girl is my favorite!!





strandedflower said:


> Thank you! Isn't she amazing?? I love all your bags and charms and bandeau!!



Thank you that bagchick30 and stranded flower!  I'm probably going to order more charms, her work is beautiful


----------



## auboo

malealovelv said:


> Almazing bandeau and leather charm on Reggia, leather charms on Galliera and Alma bb, and Trunk it bandeau on Electric Alma pm




Hi , I love your bandeau on regia. Is almazing the name of it ?


----------



## Cilifene

Capusines with a cheap bandeau from ebay......


----------



## litchi

Love this cw of Peuple du Vent twilly with my DA Speedy 25.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think of this? Is it too much?
> View attachment 3336358




They look so good together!


----------



## litchi

Technically, this is a lock and not a charm. 
On my Speedy until the Regatta Keepall arrives.


----------



## litchi

TMT16 said:


> Thanks! It took me a while but I finally got it
> View attachment 3320692



Gorgeous!  Well done!


----------



## fyn72

The perfect bandeau for my da and de bags!


----------



## Scooch

My new bling


----------



## malealovelv

auboo said:


> Hi , I love your bandeau on regia. Is almazing the name of it ?



Hi auboo, thanks, yes it's called "almazing" bandeau in beige, I think it's still available on the website.  I had to have my SA order it because they didn't have it in stock at the store.  You'll love it!


----------



## PrincessAvery

fyn72 said:


> The perfect bandeau for my da and de bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343769


So pretty


----------



## thatbagchick30

litchi said:


> Love this cw of Peuple du Vent twilly with my DA Speedy 25.





Cilifene said:


> Capusines with a cheap bandeau from ebay......



Beautiful! I'm just getting into the twilly business but can't for the life of me tie it so it stays in place!! It moves around and finally comes undone after I've held the bag a while. How do you get yours to stay in place?


----------



## tlo

fyn72 said:


> The perfect bandeau for my da and de bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343769



fyn72, that is STUNNNG!!  I still lust over this bag!!!!


----------



## litchi

thatbagchick30 said:


> Beautiful! I'm just getting into the twilly business but can't for the life of me tie it so it stays in place!! It moves around and finally comes undone after I've held the bag a while. How do you get yours to stay in place?



You'll have to tie it tightly. I'm partial to Hermes twillies as I can tie them snuggly and never worry about them getting out of shape. The silk is superb.


----------



## Binkysmom

love this!


----------



## LVoeluv

Berri with twilly [emoji7]


----------



## acjoy

My new Kensington [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thatbagchick30

litchi said:


> You'll have to tie it tightly. I'm partial to Hermes twillies as I can tie them snuggly and never worry about them getting out of shape. The silk is superb.



Thanks litchi! Didn't know I wasn't using adequate force. I'm going to get my husband to give it a try next time &#128518;


----------



## luvspurses

fyn72 said:


> The perfect bandeau for my da and de bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343769


sooo pretty. love your caissa and  love the bandeau with it!


----------



## BagLady14

malealovelv said:


> Almazing bandeau and leather charm on Reggia, leather charms on Galliera and Alma bb, and Trunk it bandeau on Electric Alma pm



That green Alma is so gorgeous.


----------



## litchi

thatbagchick30 said:


> Thanks litchi! Didn't know I wasn't using adequate force. I'm going to get my husband to give it a try next time &#128518;



LOL @ using adequate force!  Maybe an SA can show you how if your hubby's twilly tying doesn't get the desired result.


----------



## strandedflower

Really in love with these handmade leather charms on my mini


----------



## luvspurses

strandedflower said:


> Really in love with these handmade leather charms on my mini


omg, where did you get the little mermaid charms??? yes, i am a disney lover : )


----------



## CintaKu

Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir


----------



## AnnaFreud

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir




Oh I like that!


----------



## fyn72

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir




Pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## strandedflower

luvspurses said:


> omg, where did you get the little mermaid charms??? yes, i am a disney lover : )


Ladymignonne on instagram!!  I think she has it up on her etsy too! It's super cute!


----------



## luvspurses

strandedflower said:


> Ladymignonne on instagram!!  I think she has it up on her etsy too! It's super cute!


thank you!


----------



## auboo

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir




The bandeau looks stunning againts the emprainte leather. Are you indonesian, Cintaku ?


----------



## auboo

malealovelv said:


> Hi auboo, thanks, yes it's called "almazing" bandeau in beige, I think it's still available on the website.  I had to have my SA order it because they didn't have it in stock at the store.  You'll love it!




Thank you xox


----------



## acjoy

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir



Wow what a stunning combination! I love the "half wrap" on the handle


----------



## acjoy

Cilifene said:


> Capusines with a cheap bandeau from ebay......



Wow this is my new favourite thread!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## acjoy

BagLady14 said:


> Lockme II with a Twilly.



So beautiful!!!! Love the pop of colour with the scarf!


----------



## malealovelv

BagLady14 said:


> That green Alma is so gorgeous.



Thank you baglady14- it's one of my favorite colors.  It was called Amande in the Electric Epi Alma PM


----------



## Iluvhaute

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir




I have this bag! How did you wrap the scarf? I'd love to do this to mine.


----------



## PrincessAvery

LVoeluv said:


> Berri with twilly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346975


What a beautiful bag


----------



## CintaKu

AnnaFreud said:


> Oh I like that!



Thank you! I like that too



fyn72 said:


> Pretty! [emoji7]



Thank you!



auboo said:


> The bandeau looks stunning againts the emprainte leather. Are you indonesian, Cintaku ?



You got me! The name is obvious, isn't it? Thank you..



acjoy said:


> Wow what a stunning combination! I love the "half wrap" on the handle



Thank you! I saw the picture of the half wrap somewhere, tried on the bag and very glad it worked!



Iluvhaute said:


> I have this bag! How did you wrap the scarf? I'd love to do this to mine.



I learn how to wrap the scarf onto handbags on youtube. Here is one of the link:
http://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM


----------



## CintaKu

LVoeluv said:


> Berri with twilly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346975


Oh that's so cute, love it!


----------



## Cilifene

thatbagchick30 said:


> Beautiful! I'm just getting into the twilly business but can't for the life of me tie it so it stays in place!! It moves around and finally comes undone after I've held the bag a while. How do you get yours to stay in place?



Sorry for the late respons  The one *cintaKu* posted is really great: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GoJTbaSuM&feature=youtu.be



acjoy said:


> My new Kensington [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3347883[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347884



Very nice! 



acjoy said:


> Wow this is my new favourite thread!! Beautiful!!!



Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

Rock n' Roses bandeau on Capucines ....


----------



## for3v3rz

Thought this would be fun since I don't really use the locks that came with the bags on the bags.


----------



## danniela

strandedflower said:


> Really in love with these handmade leather charms on my mini



Did you order these online? The little mermaid one is adorable!


----------



## strandedflower

danniela said:


> Did you order these online? The little mermaid one is adorable!



I ordered them from Instagram!  from a leather handbag charm maker name ladymignonne


----------



## Royalbohemian

Louis Mick pm to which I added black leather tassels to give it some extra funk, as I am a girl who likes to be different.


----------



## danniela

What does everyone think of the upcycled purse charms people are creating on etsy? I'm thinking of getting one. Does anyone have any on their bags?


----------



## Jenergyup

Royalbohemian said:


> Louis Mick pm to which I added black leather tassels to give it some extra funk, as I am a girl who likes to be different.
> 
> View attachment 3405952
> 
> View attachment 3405955



Love it!!


----------



## cgal76

Royalbohemian said:


> Louis Mick pm to which I added black leather tassels to give it some extra funk, as I am a girl who likes to be different.
> 
> View attachment 3405952
> 
> View attachment 3405955


Very cool!


----------



## JeanStoffel

Trunks Bandeaux on my Pochette Metis


----------



## California53

JeanStoffel said:


> Trunks Bandeaux on my Pochette Metis
> View attachment 3406408
> View attachment 3406410


I like the way that you wrapped that. I have the LV Papillon (of course), but it is wrapped so tightly that you can't see any of the pattern.


----------



## JeanStoffel

California53 said:


> I like the way that you wrapped that. I have the LV Papillon (of course), but it is wrapped so tightly that you can't see any of the pattern.



Thank you


----------



## California53

JeanStoffel said:


> Thank you


Is yours a LV bandeau or a Hermes Zwilly (sp)? Did you leave longer ends in order to see the pattern?

Warm regards, 
California53


----------



## JeanStoffel

California53 said:


> Is yours a LV bandeau or a Hermes Zwilly (sp)? Did you leave longer ends in order to see the pattern?
> 
> Warm regards,
> California53



mine is the LV Trunks Bandeaux http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/trunks-bandeau-009340#M73964 
I left the other end longer so I can make that (half) ribbon. Also on the handles I had to fold the bandeau lengthwise to show the back side of it which is red.


----------



## JeanStoffel

JeanStoffel said:


> mine is the LV Trunks Bandeaux http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/trunks-bandeau-009340#M73964
> I left the other end longer so I can make that (half) ribbon. Also on the handles I had to fold the bandeau lengthwise to show the back side of it which is red.



I left both ends long so it covers the vachetta on the sides where the d rings are too


----------



## JeanStoffel

I just wanna share a pic of these tassels I got from Etsy. They are very soft and well made.


----------



## fyn72

for3v3rz said:


> Thought this would be fun since I don't really use the locks that came with the bags on the bags.
> 
> View attachment 3383271



Looks great on this bag! Good idea [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72




----------



## luv2bling

JeanStoffel said:


> I just wanna share a pic of these tassels I got from Etsy. They are very soft and well made.
> View attachment 3409976


@JeanStoffel - I love these tassels.   Would you mind sharing the Etsy seller, please?


----------



## JeanStoffel

luv2bling said:


> @JeanStoffel - I love these tassels.   Would you mind sharing the Etsy seller, please?



Sure hun here it is:http://etsy.me/1PKX2wc
it ships from South Korea it took almost 2 weeks to get here in California. But they're really very good quality


----------



## tlo




----------



## luv2bling

JeanStoffel said:


> Sure hun here it is:http://etsy.me/1PKX2wc
> it ships from South Korea it took almost 2 weeks to get here in California. But they're really very good quality
> View attachment 3410386


Thank you!


----------



## Aoifs

JeanStoffel said:


> Sure hun here it is:http://etsy.me/1PKX2wc
> it ships from South Korea it took almost 2 weeks to get here in California. But they're really very good quality
> View attachment 3410386


Ordered a red one. I think it looks great with DE and i wasnt able to get my hands on a red clochette so this will work great!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JeanStoffel

Aoifs said:


> Ordered a red one. I think it looks great with DE and i wasnt able to get my hands on a red clochette so this will work great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## jljernigan925

Hi all!  I searched the LV site for charms last night and realized that there are a few charms in the men's line that I had never seen.  Damier Graphite illustre charms similar in type to the balloon charm.  Yay or nay?  I am looking for a charm for a black alma with silver hardware.


----------



## danniela

jljernigan925 said:


> Hi all!  I searched the LV site for charms last night and realized that there are a few charms in the men's line that I had never seen.  Damier Graphite illustre charms similar in type to the balloon charm.  Yay or nay?  I am looking for a charm for a black alma with silver hardware.



Do you have your heart set on LV? Prada makes those cute robot charms and fendi bugs would look awesome on a black alma!


----------



## jljernigan925

danniela said:


> Do you have your heart set on LV? Prada makes those cute robot charms and fendi bugs would look awesome on a black alma!



It's ironic that you said that because I love the look of the Fendi bugs.  I was originally thinking LV but now I am going to take a look at them again.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## JeanStoffel

My gorgeous Flandrin with a fluffy monster bag charm that I got from Etsy


----------



## danniela

JeanStoffel said:


> View attachment 3429290
> 
> My gorgeous Flandrin with a fluffy monster bag charm that I got from Etsy



I love it! Who's the seller?


----------



## JeanStoffel

danniela said:


> I love it! Who's the seller?


Here hun..


----------



## jljernigan925

I love it.  So cute!


----------



## aimeng




----------



## paula3boys

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3430084



Pretty!


----------



## JeanStoffel

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3430084



I can't do the ribbon  
I just tie my Bandeaux because I gave up trying to make a ribbon lol


----------



## aimeng

JeanStoffel said:


> I can't do the ribbon
> I just tie my Bandeaux because I gave up trying to make a ribbon lol
> View attachment 3430355



 U r so cute, and the dog and he bag!
Maybe u can watch a vedio on YouTube ? Just search how to tie a bow[emoji23][emoji1]


----------



## JeanStoffel

aimeng said:


> U r so cute, and the dog and he bag!
> Maybe u can watch a vedio on YouTube ? Just search how to tie a bow[emoji23][emoji1]


Did I say ribbon? I meant bow! Thank you! I tried to follow a lot of videos about tying a bow, end result is always a mess. LOL I give up. haha


----------



## p.l.c.r.

How would you guys adorn a bucket gm bag?? With a scarf, chain, or tassel? help!!


----------



## danniela

p.l.c.r. said:


> How would you guys adorn a bucket gm bag?? With a scarf, chain, or tassel? help!!



Tassel! Chain might look awkward or a bow might get in the way of the straps.


----------



## jaskg144

I love adding a Fendi charm to my bags, I normally put it on the bag I'm using that day, but sometimes switch it out for my Trunks Bandeau  my Fendi looks especially cute on my Alma BB!


----------



## danniela

jackharper said:


> I love adding a Fendi charm to my bags, I normally put it on the bag I'm using that day, but sometimes switch it out for my Trunks Bandeau  my Fendi looks especially cute on my Alma BB!



Your bag bug looks perfect on your DIOR! [emoji1433][emoji1433]


----------



## jaskg144

danniela said:


> Your bag bug looks perfect on your DIOR! [emoji1433][emoji1433]


Thank you! It's actually my mum's bag, but I did pick the bag out for her, so she lets me borrow it


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

my LV Deauville with a yellow tassel


----------



## MiaBorsa

I finally found the Illustre Air Balloon charm and got it this week.     I'm trying it on different bags, but today it's Delightful!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally found the Illustre Air Balloon charm and got it this week.     I'm trying it on different bags, but today it's Delightful!



Looks great!   What a lucky find!


----------



## Divalish

Aurore Retiro with a fur pom!


----------



## Purseloco

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally found the Illustre Air Balloon charm and got it this week.     I'm trying it on different bags, but today it's Delightful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite charms. Looks good on your bag.


----------



## deb68nc

Here's my tassel charm for my Pallas bb...


----------



## Aoifs

JeanStoffel said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


[emoji7] love this red tassel with DE! Thanks for the tip! 






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JeanStoffel

Aoifs said:


> [emoji7] love this red tassel with DE! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Looks very good!


----------



## deb68nc

Been looking for this camo heart charm for my Pallas and I love it!!! Gives it pop of color It craves!!!


----------



## Aoifs

Sharing a better photo of the red tassel as the last pic was blurry!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

Aoifs said:


> Sharing a better photo of the red tassel as the last pic was blurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Where's the tassel from?


----------



## Aoifs

paula3boys said:


> Where's the tassel from?


The same Etsy shop that JeanStoffell posted. I was inspired by her picture. 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leooh

I bought this globe/aeroplane charm from a local shoe boutique Charles and Keith today. It reminded me of my late father, as he loved to travel. Once, I bought him a precious stone encrusted table globe which took the place of honour in his office. Miss him so much......


----------



## luv2bling

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally found the Illustre Air Balloon charm and got it this week.     I'm trying it on different bags, but today it's Delightful!


Congratulations @MiaBorsa - this is one of my favorite charms.   It looks Delightful!


----------



## sv201

Trunks bandeau looks really well on Capucines in Galet


----------



## Redvlad6

l.m.d.abigail said:


> View attachment 3432775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LV Deauville with a yellow tassel


I really like your Deauville! I'm thinking about purchasing a vintage one but I can't figure out what to where with it! Would you mind posting a mod shot or explain typical outfits you'd wear with it? Thanks love!


----------



## GalFriday12

Ooh you all are inspiring me! I never decorate my bags. Where is a good place to find scarves of the appropriate size?


----------



## cocorichelle

I just ordered this Tory Burch charm because I love the lobster claw clasp. Hope it looks nice with my DE/RB Neverfull. Does anyone else have a Tory Burch charm? This is my first [emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Pochette Metis out today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30 with bag charm


----------



## paula3boys

Just got this misty rose fur fob and my initial on clearance. I use a lighter pink fur fob on DA RB NF MM since I feel it's more spring/summer and this shade will be good the rest of the year


----------



## eena1230

My Mini with Hermes Twilly...


----------



## Divalish

While it doesn't need any decoration, I thought I'd have a little fun wearing it yesterday!


----------



## Trudysmom

I put one of my smaller charms on with a pom today.


----------



## SchaalBWife

My Bagatelle with a pink leopard bandeau...


----------



## leooh

pink pom to bring out the pink in taupe[emoji254]


----------



## PamK

Having fun with my new world tour bandeau and charm - loving them! [emoji177]


----------



## Scooch

My 2 MK charms, purchased at Macy's, both for under 50 bucks


----------



## sv201

My brand new Speedy 25 with Laduree charm


----------



## Aliluvlv

sv201 said:


> My brand new Speedy 25 with Laduree charm[emoji2]


We're twins! [emoji2] Congratulations!


----------



## sv201

Aliluvlv said:


> We're twins! [emoji2] Congratulations!


Thanks! I've also got the Liquorice charm from Laduree, for a change


----------



## Aliluvlv

sv201 said:


> Thanks! I've also got the Liquorice charm from Laduree, for a change


Ooohh I haven't seen that one.  Can you post a pic of it? I love seeing everyone's Laduree charms.


----------



## sv201

Aliluvlv said:


> Ooohh I haven't seen that one.  Can you post a pic of it? I love seeing everyone's Laduree charms.


Sure, will do. It arrives tomorrow


----------



## Aliluvlv

sv201 said:


> Sure, will do. It arrives tomorrow


[emoji3]


----------



## paula3boys

sv201 said:


> Sure, will do. It arrives tomorrow



Where do you get yours from?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.


----------



## myluvofbags

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.


Super cute!


----------



## Scooch

And my coach charm my mono NF. Think it looks good and only paid $30 for it


----------



## leooh

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.



i really like this look! great taste!


----------



## luv2bling

sv201 said:


> My brand new Speedy 25 with Laduree charm





Aliluvlv said:


> We're twins! [emoji2] Congratulations!



Congratulations sv201!!   

@sv201  and @Aliluvlv would you mind posting closeup pics of the d rings on your Speedy B's?  Do they have a little indentation/cutout for the shoulder strap to rest in?  I saw a lady with a Speedy B and her d rings had the indentation.  (I don't have a picture, I saw her in passing and asked about her bag)I've never heard it mentioned here on tpf  so I was curious, if it was on all Speedy Bs, older ones, or maybe her bag was a copy.


----------



## sv201

paula3boys said:


> Where do you get yours from?


I got mine from ebay and amara.com


----------



## Aliluvlv

luv2bling said:


> Congratulations sv201!!
> 
> @sv201  and @Aliluvlv would you mind posting closeup pics of the d rings on your Speedy B's?  Do they have a little indentation/cutout for the shoulder strap to rest in?  I saw a lady with a Speedy B and her d rings had the indentation.  (I don't have a picture, I saw her in passing and asked about her bag)I've never heard it mentioned here on tpf  so I was curious, if it was on all Speedy Bs, older ones, or maybe her bag was a copy.


Hmm, no mine are smooth. I can't imagine having cut outs in them. I would think that would be rough on the strap clasp that needs to move smoothly on the ring when you pick it up by the strap.


----------



## sv201

Liquorice charm @Aliluvlv
Mine are smooth @luv2bling


----------



## Aliluvlv

sv201 said:


> Liquorice charm @Aliluvlv
> Mine are smooth @luv2bling


Beautiful charm! [emoji2]


----------



## paula3boys

sv201 said:


> I got mine from ebay and amara.com


I want one so bad, but am nervous to buy a fake


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.



I love these!!  They look fabulous on your bag. Congrats honey!!


----------



## luv2bling

@sv201  and @Aliluvlv - thanks for the close-ups.  Maybe the mystery is solved, I hadn't seen mention of this type of d-ring on tpf so I should have known something.   <lol>  Anywho, the indentations were really cool.
I used sv201 picture to try to show you her d-ring


----------



## luv2bling

@sv201 great  Licorice Charm


----------



## cocorichelle

I ended up getting the fossil Initial keyfob from Macy's that many posted about. It's so cute!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

JeanStoffel said:


> I can't do the ribbon
> I just tie my Bandeaux because I gave up trying to make a ribbon lol
> View attachment 3430355


could you please post some modelling pics of this bag... especially when wearing on the shoulder with the handles not the strap

Thank you


----------



## sv201

luv2bling said:


> @sv201 great  Licorice Charm


Thank you!


----------



## Kmazz39

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.


These look  great on your Neverfull! What is the name of the seller's store on Etsy?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kmazz39 said:


> These look  great on your Neverfull! What is the name of the seller's store on Etsy?


Thanks!   The seller is *Mcraftleather.*


----------



## paula3boys

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   The seller is *Mcraftleather.*



I love that store. I've purchased 2 wrist straps from there and am going to get this as it wasn't there during my past purchases! Great quality and this tassel looks perfect


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the tassel.  Thanks, for sharing.


----------



## jessicasimpson

I love this Bag Charm Keychain.


----------



## Jenergyup

I saw that one and was considering. So cute! Maybe I'll go for it. Thanks!


----------



## jessicasimpson

Jenergyup said:


> I saw that one and was considering. So cute! Maybe I'll go for it. Thanks!


 Your welcome and Yes you should get him  what bag are u gonna put him on ?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

This color of blue makes me happy.  I can't wait to see what the new blue coming up looks like. I hate I missed out on the Iris. [emoji170]


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

jessicasimpson said:


> I love this Bag Charm Keychain.




Love Arnold (aka Six [emoji4]) he's great and looks so cute on your bags! I'm going to check them out now! Thank you!


----------



## jessicasimpson

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Love Arnold (aka Six [emoji4]) he's great and looks so cute on your bags! I'm going to check them out now! Thank you!


Awwww thank you.   I hope you get one they are so adorable


----------



## dkruck1211

cheidel said:


> No, I did not paint it.....I am not that talented....LOL  An artist custom painted it for me. I can PM the info to you if you like.


Could you please send me the information too? Thanks


----------



## missmetal

I added this photo to a couple other threads, but didn't see that this thread was still alive and kicking.


----------



## viewwing

Divalish said:


> While it doesn't need any decoration, I thought I'd have a little fun wearing it yesterday!


This is gorgeous! What charm is this?


----------



## Sarsi

With Harry Potter Time Turner


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sarsi said:


> View attachment 3452822
> 
> With Harry Potter Time Turner


Ha! I love it!  [emoji16]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Sarsi said:


> View attachment 3452822
> 
> With Harry Potter Time Turner



That's brilliant! I will have to do that!


----------



## Pickle123

jljernigan925 said:


> Hi all!  I searched the LV site for charms last night and realized that there are a few charms in the men's line that I had never seen.  Damier Graphite illustre charms similar in type to the balloon charm.  Yay or nay?  I am looking for a charm for a black alma with silver hardware.



YES. A DG charm will look great.


----------



## missmetal

Sarsi said:


> View attachment 3452822
> 
> With Harry Potter Time Turner



What bag is that?


----------



## Suztor

My 3 most favorite beauties.


----------



## FancyPants77

Suztor said:


> My 3 most favorite beauties.



Love the bandeaus and charm! Beautiful bags. Stunning


----------



## justthefacts

Here's my District PM and her Illustre Jacket charm.


----------



## Sarsi

missmetal said:


> What bag is that?


Hi miss metal, the bag is a Retiro NM in Noir : )


----------



## fyn72

deb68nc said:


> Here's my tassel charm for my Pallas bb...



 I love the tassel on the Pallas! [emoji4]


----------



## JeanStoffel

Alma PM in DE with World Tour bag charm


----------



## Aliluvlv

JeanStoffel said:


> Alma PM in DE with World Tour bag charm
> View attachment 3455917


Simply gorgeous!  I really love that charm [emoji2]


----------



## Cocoa32

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3449535
> 
> 
> This color of blue makes me happy.  I can't wait to see what the new blue coming up looks like. I hate I missed out on the Iris. [emoji170]


  OMG!! So beautiful!


----------



## Cocoa32

PamK said:


> Having fun with my new world tour bandeau and charm - loving them! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440785


This is my favorite bandeau.  It looks lovely on your bag!


----------



## lynch52358

jessicasimpson said:


> Awwww thank you.   I hope you get one they are so adorable



I think we need to start a Tattoos & Louis Thread!!! I'll go start it but I'm dying to see your sleeve!!


----------



## PamK

Cocoa32 said:


> This is my favorite bandeau.  It looks lovely on your bag!



Thanks so much! I like the stickers, and am waiting patiently for the World Tour City Steamer. We'll see! [emoji4]


----------



## A'mum

Found this Fendi keyring to be the perfect companion to my Magnolia Alma [emoji173]️


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is there a charge to get your clochette personalized at the boutique? I plan on getting the classic-est of the classics, a Speedy 30 and would like a clochette with my initials...


----------



## Olympia177

Added the LV leopard bandeau to my bagatelle


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore this bag and charm Sunday.


----------



## viewwing

What do u guys think? Yay or nay?


----------



## wee drop o bush

viewwing said:


> What do u guys think? Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470566



Honestly, for me a Nay, I wouldn't want to mix Ebene with Azur; however I'm an odd creature and if it pleases you then go for it  
I really wish LV had Damier Azur bag charms, they never seem to


----------



## Pickle123

wee drop o bush said:


> Honestly, for me a Nay, I wouldn't want to mix Ebene with Azur; however I'm an odd creature and if it pleases you then go for it
> I really wish LV had Damier Azur bag charms, they never seem to


+1 DE looks too heavy for the Azur


----------



## viewwing

wee drop o bush said:


> Honestly, for me a Nay, I wouldn't want to mix Ebene with Azur; however I'm an odd creature and if it pleases you then go for it
> I really wish LV had Damier Azur bag charms, they never seem to



Yeah I would buy an azur charm for my four azur bags... And thanks for your honesty!


----------



## viewwing

Pickle123 said:


> +1 DE looks too heavy for the Azur


Yeah... I suppose so... Haha.. Ok it was worth a try...but maybe not...


----------



## Pickle123

viewwing said:


> Yeah... I suppose so... Haha.. Ok it was worth a try...but maybe not...


Don't get me wrong, it doesn't look BAD, I just think something else might look better.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pickle123 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it doesn't look BAD, I just think something else might look better.



I think there are less suitable charms for a Azur than there used to be  Candy colours and Pastels suit it beautifully. I found this barely used beauty on Naughtipidgins Nest a couple of months ago
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the sort of charm suits Azur, I wish LV wouldn't forget about it :giggles: 
Best of luck in your search


----------



## helso1

Hi!

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm heading over to Paris in a couple of weeks and I am planning on stopping by the Louis Vuitton store. I was just wondered do they stock any exclusive charms etc that are perhaps only available in France? 

Many thanks for any help!

Helen


----------



## JacqueOCS

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought these vachetta tassels from an Etsy seller.


Super cute!!! Do you mind sharing the Etsy shop you purchased them from?


----------



## viewwing

helso1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm heading over to Paris in a couple of weeks and I am planning on stopping by the Louis Vuitton store. I was just wondered do they stock any exclusive charms etc that are perhaps only available in France?
> 
> Many thanks for any help!
> 
> Helen


No..unfortunately, there is nothing unique to Paris...  I asked in the champs elyssees store in July...


----------



## baghorr

Do you guys think this is overkill?


----------



## Aoifs

baghorr said:


> Do you guys think this is overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480918
> View attachment 3480920
> View attachment 3480922


No i think the red is lovely. I would love to get my hands on a red clochette but my LV store wont sell me one [emoji52] enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clydekiwi

baghorr said:


> Do you guys think this is overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480918
> View attachment 3480920
> View attachment 3480922



How did you tie your bandeau like that? I love it


----------



## baghorr

I folded it in 1/2, then twirled it around twice then pulled it through kinda like a scarf


----------



## clydekiwi

baghorr said:


> I folded it in 1/2, then twirled it around twice then pulled it through kinda like a scarf



Thanks


----------



## Dancebonchan

Just a cheapo charm I got on eBay, but I still love it [emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## paula3boys

Purchased bandeau in rose poudre trunks to try decorating my pochette NM. What do you think?


----------



## Aoifs

paula3boys said:


> Purchased bandeau in rose poudre trunks to try decorating my pochette NM. What do you think?
> View attachment 3490537
> 
> View attachment 3490538
> 
> View attachment 3490539


Very cool!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hannahmary

I like this thread so much. Here are my way of dreesing up my bag. I really like pom pom red and white.
The 1st one is Christmas color: green and red
Following are my different decorations with bows and pom pom
Last ones are my fav King bear and cat pursecoin that I put an addition pearl necklace for the bear to looks like it has the cape.
Sorry if the pictures are too big sizes.


----------



## luxurylove25

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Dancebonchan

My burgundy pompom on my 4 year old speedy 25 [emoji173]️ in front of my wreath lol


----------



## jovaine00

Rose Ballerine on Montaigne BB[emoji56]I din know I'm good at messing her up though[emoji28]


----------



## PamK

jovaine00 said:


> View attachment 3826686
> 
> Rose Ballerine on Montaigne BB[emoji56]I din know I'm good at messing her up though[emoji28]



Those look absolutely stunning together!! [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## jovaine00

PamK said:


> Those look absolutely stunning together!! [emoji173]️[emoji4]



Thks Hun~Indeed lvoely! I'm admiring the duo everyday[emoji4]


----------



## chasy.price

Make over of the eden mm!! This is my FIRST time wrapping handle of a bag. I think I am hooked! I want to do more!! Like speedy handles!! 




Looks so cute from the back. Reminds me of the "smile" bag. 





I am debating whether the Pom Pom is too much though. What do you think? Leave it on? Off?


----------



## Typhi

chasy.price said:


> Make over of the eden mm!! This is my FIRST time wrapping handle of a bag. I think I am hooked! I want to do more!! Like speedy handles!!
> 
> View attachment 3827714
> 
> 
> Looks so cute from the back. Reminds me of the "smile" bag.
> 
> View attachment 3827715
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating whether the Pom Pom is too much though. What do you think? Leave it on? Off?
> 
> View attachment 3827716



Hey chasy.price, 

I have the same bag in the Bordeaux leather I had no idea it was available in this blue. I have not seen it before and it looks lvely [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thank you for giving me some ideas for my baby!!

Cheers
T.


----------



## chasy.price

Typhi said:


> Hey chasy.price,
> 
> I have the same bag in the Bordeaux leather I had no idea it was available in this blue. I have not seen it before and it looks lvely [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thank you for giving me some ideas for my baby!!
> 
> Cheers
> T.



Thank you!

I love the Bordeaux version too it is absolutely gorgeous.

This is the Celeste color. I got it recently preloved and have really loved it!!

After you decorate your baby, come on the forum and post it! I would love to see how you dress her up.


----------



## LadyR

Enjoying a lazy afternoon yesterday at Oakland Beach in Rye, NY with my Speedy 30 DA, adorned with the Insolence Bag Charm in Multicolore.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing around with cherry Trunks bandeau on my Nice BB:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

La Duree charm on Toiletry 26:


----------



## Missydora

I also bought a Laudree charm. So many beautiful colour combo's.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I want them all!


----------



## LadyR

Another afternoon this past weekend at Oakland Beach in Rye, NY - and this time with my Totally MM in DA. Adorned with the Ladurée Parisienne Macarons Keyring in Rose.


----------



## paula3boys

Missydora said:


> I also bought a Laudree charm. So many beautiful colour combo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!



I agree! I have three and want the rest of the colors [emoji23]


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I am in love with Poms!  On my Bond Street, I just added a brand new bandeaux (which I posted in the October goodies thread) and a Kate Spade Leopard kitty pom.  For both my NF I just have a plain matching pom that I found on Amazon.  I'm saving up for the real thing from LV someday!


----------



## APhiJill

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> La Duree charm on Toiletry 26:
> 
> View attachment 3834922
> View attachment 3834928
> View attachment 3834930



My best friend got me one from Paris last year. I love it


----------



## aimeng

Love Pom Pom


----------



## baglover1973

Lv frenzy said:


> That's how I carry my speedy



Is the empreinte speedy dune?  thanks!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday everyone! Here's a close up of my Speedy 35 adorned with a Rebecca Minkoff leather strap and Ebay leather tassel charm.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

For reference, I'm 5'4 with for anyone wondering how this strap looks cross body on a Classic Speedy:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I do think the 35 looks big cross-body here, which is why I primarily wear it handheld or in the crook of my arm. But in those moments when I need to be handsfree and living life, this strap is priceless! It's a win-win when you love the look of Classic Speedies!
I think the caramel of this strap will match perfectly when my Speedy patinas into that beautiful honey colour.


----------



## jpark2

Pochette Metis with a twilly


----------



## Tat77

katiel00 said:


> I know this isn't everyones taste, but I love this
> View attachment 2650721


I love it too


----------



## Tat77

deb68nc said:


> Do you think the facettes charm is too much?? I like charms with the bags but I wonder if this is too much bling? Lol


It looks perfect


----------



## Tat77

inlovewbags said:


> Speedy 30 ...


pretty


----------



## pernball

SeattleLVLover said:


> I am in love with Poms!  On my Bond Street, I just added a brand new bandeaux (which I posted in the October goodies thread) and a Kate Spade Leopard kitty pom.  For both my NF I just have a plain matching pom that I found on Amazon.  I'm saving up for the real thing from LV someday!
> 
> View attachment 3858665
> View attachment 3858666
> View attachment 3858667


WOW. stunning. all of it. *drools*


----------



## pernball

Olympia177 said:


> View attachment 3459827
> 
> 
> Added the LV leopard bandeau to my bagatelle


This is perfection. I love it!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

CintaKu said:


> Love the bandou on my speedy empreinte in noir


Love your bandeau idea!  So lovely.  I am going to do that on my speedy B.  BTW i got the hot stamped on my clochette too!


----------



## Vancang

Mine with this bag charms and tag...


----------



## LadyR

Here's a photo of my beautiful Duomo Satchel in Damier Ebene, purchased pre-loved last year at Luxe DH and is a youthful 11 years old.  She is adorned with the Bee Flower Bag Charm, which was also purchased last year at the Luxury Closet in nearly new condition.  Wishing to all the Happiest of Holidays!


----------



## coloradolvr

My Soft Lockit with Hermes Rodeo and twilly.  I'm trying to mix it up a little bit.  I've always felt like I could only put LV charms on LV bags.  I'm a horse lover and when I was offered the Rodeo charm I couldn't pass it up.  Then I got obsessed with looking at the Hermes Bolide thinking I could only put my charm on the same brand bag.  I am a long ways off of talking myself into that price point bag.  Especially when my Soft Lockit looks so much like the Bolide!


----------



## Mariapia

coloradolvr said:


> My Soft Lockit with Hermes Rodeo and twilly.  I'm trying to mix it up a little bit.  I've always felt like I could only put LV charms on LV bags.  I'm a horse lover and when I was offered the Rodeo charm I couldn't pass it up.  Then I got obsessed with looking at the Hermes Bolide thinking I could only put my charm on the same brand bag.  I am a long ways off of talking myself into that price point bag.  Especially when my Soft Lockit looks so much like the Bolide!
> View attachment 3924684


I did the same!
A Hermès Rodeo on my Girolata...,


----------



## Havanese 28

coloradolvr said:


> My Soft Lockit with Hermes Rodeo and twilly.  I'm trying to mix it up a little bit.  I've always felt like I could only put LV charms on LV bags.  I'm a horse lover and when I was offered the Rodeo charm I couldn't pass it up.  Then I got obsessed with looking at the Hermes Bolide thinking I could only put my charm on the same brand bag.  I am a long ways off of talking myself into that price point bag.  Especially when my Soft Lockit looks so much like the Bolide!
> View attachment 3924684


This looks lovely and soft lockit is a beautiful bag!


----------



## coloradolvr

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3925487
> 
> I did the same!
> A Hermès Rodeo on my Girolata...,


I love it!!! I have that same bag, and I love it as well


----------



## coloradolvr

Havanese 28 said:


> This looks lovely and soft lockit is a beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

My husband gave me the cutest little bear charm for Christmas. Love that his pink fur matches my card case!


----------



## Samatti

LadyR said:


> Here's a photo of my beautiful Duomo Satchel in Damier Ebene, purchased pre-loved last year at Luxe DH and is a youthful 11 years old.  She is adorned with the Bee Flower Bag Charm, which was also purchased last year at the Luxury Closet in nearly new condition.  Wishing to all the Happiest of Holidays!
> View attachment 3913717


I have the bee charm too, its wonderful


----------



## Nat_CAN

Petie Noe with Coach Ponytial scarf.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Oops forgot the picture .


----------



## La Ola

Charm is made from recycled LV purse (Mono&DA)


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

I never thought I would get a bag charm (let’s face it, the prices are ridiculous!), but my Alma PM seemed kind of plain and I thought it needed a little something. Now I love it!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Miss.Cashmere said:


> I never thought I would get a bag charm (let’s face it, the prices are ridiculous!), but my Alma PM seemed kind of plain and I thought it needed a little something. Now I love it!


 That's how it begins ☺️ I love swapping out scarves and charms; keeps my bags feeling new and nifty!


----------



## MMcQueen

I'm always worried the charm is silver coloured metal and doesn't suit the gold hardware on the bag...used to like a bandeau, but I only tie it on the handle that rubs against my jeans on my speedyb, to prevent colour transfer.


----------



## viewwing

Finally found the perfect charm for my delightful!


----------



## Bagko

Ready to go out after being at home sick


----------



## Bjstew

Any one put a charm on the Favorite MM?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Having fun with straps and charms on my PS Mini.


----------



## ashxree

Hello Lovelies! Let’s see all your beautiful accessorized bags .


----------



## coloradolvr

My latest Leather Prince charm.  Love that he will customize them in whatever colors you want!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Bagko said:


> View attachment 3931751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go out after being at home sick


That is so cute! where did you get the charm?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

coloradolvr said:


> My latest Leather Prince charm.  Love that he will customize them in whatever colors you want!
> View attachment 3944057


Oh man, found the Etsy shop and am officially in love with everything!  This forum is dangerous for my wallet...


----------



## Bagko

Work_For_Purse said:


> That is so cute! where did you get the charm?


It’s Prada mini notebook, charm and key chain! 3 in 1


----------



## Bagko

My mouse on my bag!


----------



## ashxree

SeattleLVLover said:


> Oh man, found the Etsy shop and am officially in love with everything!  This forum is dangerous for my wallet...


What’s the Etsy shop name if I may ask!


----------



## coloradolvr

ashxree said:


> What’s the Etsy shop name if I may ask!


Leatherprince.  He is great to work with!


----------



## coloradolvr

Today's combo!  My new rule for the year is to "shop from my own closet"!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bjstew said:


> Any one put a charm on the Favorite MM?



I have put a small laduree charm on my Favorite before which was cute, but I feel the bag is too small for most charms. I’d love to be really bold and stick a huge poofy fur ball on it but it seems a little ott! 
I have seen pictures others have posted before, perhaps do a search for ‘Favorite’ and ‘Charm’, I’ve seen great pics of using a long charm to extend the strap perhaps in the clubhouse?

Eta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ays-to-modify-lv.902693/page-20#post-29897276

This one is really nice https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/favorite-mm-and-swing-bag-charm-as-extender.895761/


----------



## AndreaM99

Missydora said:


> I also bought a Laudree charm. So many beautiful colour combo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!


This is pretty, I am just hoping that the Eiffel tower won't make imprints or scratch on the leather...I would be very careful....


----------



## Vancang

3 different bag charms on my Palm Springs Mini


----------



## ashxree

coloradolvr said:


> Leatherprince.  He is great to work with!


I wished you hadn’t answered my question  I love everything on his site!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

ashxree said:


> I wished you hadn’t answered my question  I love everything on his site!


Right!? I ordered two things, but my basket started with 10 until I came to my senses.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

coloradolvr said:


> Today's combo!  My new rule for the year is to "shop from my own closet"!
> View attachment 3945685


Absolutely am in love with this whole ensemble!


----------



## Missydora

AndreaM99 said:


> This is pretty, I am just hoping that the Eiffel tower won't make imprints or scratch on the leather...I would be very careful....


I realised this when the Eiffel tower kept banging on the leather part when I was walking. Ended up hooking it where the metal part of the buckle bit so charms hangs lower,  that seems to work.  One handle bag is my best LV bag I have so far from the 4 that I have so I try and  baby this a lot more than the others.


----------



## ashxree

A'mum said:


> Found this Fendi keyring to be the perfect companion to my Magnolia Alma [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457497


I just purchased one on yoogis closet! Do you mind if I asked how much you paid for the Fendi Cles? Trying to see if I got a good deal


----------



## Mayfly285

May I ask what you ladies do with the padlock and keys on your Speedys? Is there a “best place” to hang the padlock? As there’s no clochette, so where/how do you store the keys? [emoji359]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SeattleLVLover said:


> Having fun with straps and charms on my PS Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931955


I love your strap!! What is the name brand??


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Mayfly285 said:


> May I ask what you ladies do with the padlock and keys on your Speedys? Is there a “best place” to hang the padlock? As there’s no clochette, so where/how do you store the keys? [emoji359]


I ordered 2 clochettes, one vachetta and DE. I keep my keys inside them for my 35's on the bags.  I keep the locks in their dusters on a shelf lol!!  I just like the look of clochettes. Silly, I know.


----------



## Mayfly285

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I ordered 2 clochettes, one vachetta and DE. I keep my keys inside them for my 35's on the bags.  I keep the locks in their dusters on a shelf lol!!  I just like the look of clochettes. Silly, I know.



Not at all! I like them too, but read somewhere it’s difficult to order them if your bag didn’t originally have one. Did you ring LV.com or a local boutique? We don’t have any boutiques within several hours of where I live!


----------



## coloradolvr

ashxree said:


> I wished you hadn’t answered my question  I love everything on his site!


Haha!  Totally addictive, no doubt!


----------



## NeLVoe

*Burberry Thomas Bear* on my Neverfull MM and *Ladurée key charm* on my Speedy B 25


----------



## NeLVoe

Oops I forgot a thing! My Petit Noé NM with the cute Harry Potter themed chocolate frog key charm from the Warner Bros. Studios in Leavesden.


----------



## viewwing

coloradolvr said:


> Today's combo!  My new rule for the year is to "shop from my own closet"!
> View attachment 3945685


What's the Color of this bag? Love it!


----------



## baghagg

My Artsy GM with scarf
	

		
			
		

		
	




Crazy about both!


----------



## coloradolvr

viewwing said:


> What's the Color of this bag? Love it!


Galet which is one of my favorite neutral colors.  Can't go wrong with it!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your strap!! What is the name brand??


Kate Spade, she has a bunch out right now, all very cute.


----------



## luv2bling

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I ordered 2 clochettes, one vachetta and DE. I keep my keys inside them for my 35's on the bags.  I keep the locks in their dusters on a shelf lol!!  I just like the look of clochettes. Silly, I know.


Not silly.   I love clochettes.   I put the keys to a cheap Master lock or similar in my clochette so I won't lose or misplace the keys to an LV lock.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Mayfly285 said:


> Not at all! I like them too, but read somewhere it’s difficult to order them if your bag didn’t originally have one. Did you ring LV.com or a local boutique? We don’t have any boutiques within several hours of where I live!


I just called my SA in Indianapolis at the store and paid for 2 clochettes and 2 luggagge tags over the phone. I had them all in 24 hours. This was awhile back though. Things have changed and ordering over the phone directly from a store can be a pickle now.  I do have her personal cell but have yet to use it in years.


----------



## MMcQueen

NeLVoe said:


> Oops I forgot a thing! My Petit Noé NM with the cute Harry Potter themed chocolate frog key charm from the Warner Bros. Studios in Leavesden.
> View attachment 3946791


I'm thinking of getting this bag, can you please let me know if it's good and not too bulky or heavy? Thanks


----------



## MMcQueen

My silk twiily in 2 different colours and my pink bunny that's hidden a bit


----------



## dejahlovelee

Michael Kors Pom Pom and Fleur De Monogram Charm [emoji177]


----------



## pjhm

Tulip2 started this thread years ago, haven't see her posts in over a year or more--anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here is my LV bandeau on my speedy 25 DE


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my Alma bb DE with coach bag charm.


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Anyone have any pics of charms or bandeaus on slouchy hobos like the Berri, Duomo hobo, etc? Need some inspiration!


----------



## Venessa84

pjhm said:


> Tulip2 started this thread years ago, haven't see her posts in over a year or more--anyone know what happened to her?



Looking at an old thread and saw her name... had me wondering the same thing


----------



## OCMomof3

pjhm said:


> Tulip2 started this thread years ago, haven't see her posts in over a year or more--anyone know what happened to her?


I've seen her in the Chanel forum, but not recently.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## dejahlovelee

CoffeeKiss said:


> Anyone have any pics of charms or bandeaus on slouchy hobos like the Berri, Duomo hobo, etc? Need some inspiration!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

dejahlovelee said:


>



Beautiful, thank you! I want to get one of the new bandeaus but I’m not sure how it’d look on a slouchy hobo. I’m still undecided, but I looooove the first pic!


----------



## tadhana




----------



## dejahlovelee

A clochette goes a long way [emoji177]


----------



## dejahlovelee

The best charm[emoji92]


----------



## Jeslow823

I am obsessed with bag charms and scarves! I love this thread!! [emoji173]️Here are some of my favs!


----------



## EdnaMode

Jeslow823 said:


> I am obsessed with bag charms and scarves! I love this thread!! [emoji173]️Here are some of my favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315261
> View attachment 4315263
> View attachment 4315264
> View attachment 4315265
> View attachment 4315266
> View attachment 4315267



Beautiful. I'm new to this "dressing up bag" thing and recently bought a bandeau and some charms but seems so weird on my bags. My style is very casual so I feel funny with such girly things. All your items are lovely and make me want to try again. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jeslow823

EdnaMode said:


> Beautiful. I'm new to this "dressing up bag" thing and recently bought a bandeau and some charms but seems so weird on my bags. My style is very casual so I feel funny with such girly things. All your items are lovely and make me want to try again. Thanks for the pics.



Sometimes the scarves can seem more “dressy” so usually for my everyday I use a bag charm. I think they can be fun! Definitely try again!! 
I currently don’t own any LV bag charms as I switch mine out so often. And the cost on other brands is less. If you’re just starting and are unsure I say pick out some that isn’t too expensive or that you can return if you find it’s not for you! [emoji6]


----------



## Lambert

I revealed this vintage epi.... added a nordstrom label coin case... [emoji173]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Posted this in another thread. My Burberry owl charm on my graceful pm


----------



## ariperez

I handmade all of these for my store; I honestly don’t think anything can look bad on a speedy. Such classic bags! Love them ♥️


----------



## dejahlovelee

Love my Fleur De Monogram Charm


----------



## baghagg

dejahlovelee said:


> Love my Fleur De Monogram Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365168


Like a bracelet for your bag!  Love it!


----------



## joann121270

She’s so pretty.


----------



## dejahlovelee

[emoji813]️[emoji209]


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Soniaa




----------



## sss12

Posted this in the Speedy Clubhouse but just found this thread!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Out n about with my Kusama [emoji813]️[emoji177]


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Work_For_Purse

dejahlovelee said:


> Love my Fleur De Monogram Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365168




Me too. Finally got mine!


----------



## luxurista

Here is my Boite necklace with a twilly handle...


----------



## debsmith

My first charm...the Facettes!   I love that it isn't terribly heavy, clunky or noisy.


----------



## debsmith

Two more shots using my new Facettes charm...LVoe this glam little thing!


----------



## imbaghappy

The two LV bag charms I own and I love them!


----------



## LOYER




----------



## LOYER




----------



## debsmith

I've _always_ loved this LV charm...finally scored one with zero signs of use on the bay!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Love this thread....


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

I love bandeaus and chains for my vintage Batignolles


----------



## 23adeline

Acrylic chain on keepall xs


----------



## brenbrensg

Furball from Japanese brand Samantha Thavasa, on my LV Siena PM.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

ariperez said:


> View attachment 4356150
> View attachment 4356151
> View attachment 4356152
> View attachment 4356153
> 
> 
> I handmade all of these for my store; I honestly don’t think anything can look bad on a speedy. Such classic bags! Love them ♥


What a stunner of a bag and the charms are so gorgeous !


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Bandeau BB (first and only) on a speedy 25B Damier Ebene. Now, I want one for each of my bags


----------



## Purseloco




----------



## Purseloco

...


----------



## Mrs.L

I want to see how you give your bags a personal touch. Bandeaus, charms, straps, handles... I want to see!


----------



## Mrs.L

Just ordered this top handle from Amazon. Thoughts?


----------



## LOYER




----------



## Love_N_Lune

I like a luggage tag on the speedy. I am awaiting until I travel somewhere with a LV store for a sentimental heat stamp.

An SA wrapped a bandeau on my speedy 25b over a year ago. I have since unraveled it and don’t know to place back on.


----------



## Mrs.L

Love_N_Lune said:


> I like a luggage tag on the speedy. I am awaiting until I travel somewhere with a LV store for a sentimental heat stamp.
> 
> An SA wrapped a bandeau on my speedy 25b over a year ago. I have since unraveled it and don’t know to place back on.
> View attachment 5364810


I love the bandeau. It looks so cute. 
I asked about buying a luggagebtag on Tuesday, but they said they don't sell them anymore. How do you get one unless you buy a bag that comes with one?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Mrs.L said:


> I love the bandeau. It looks so cute.
> I asked about buying a luggagebtag on Tuesday, but they said they don't sell them anymore. How do you get one unless you buy a bag that comes with one?


Honestly, I got lucky. My SA always ‘tries unsuccessfully’. I scored two luggage tags with different SAs…they are no longer there if that means anything.


----------



## Mrs.L

Love_N_Lune said:


> Honestly, I got lucky. My SA always ‘tries unsuccessfully’. I scored two luggage tags with different SAs…they are no longer there if that means anything.


I'll ask when I shop in store next. Just ordered a Petite Noe from the website so it'll be a while.


----------



## MCBadian07

A few...


----------



## LavenderIce

Turned my Slim Purse into a wristlet (stuffed with cash, receipts and cards.)


----------



## OCMomof3

LV Bandeaus, Dior Mitzahs,  and H twillys. I always personalize my bags.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Are bag charms better at enhancing handbags than bandeaus, or vice-versa?

I own bandeaus and like it’s versatility - worn on handbag, wrist and tie-neck (bow) blouse. I don’t own bag charms since it’s more expensive and limited in application…but “I’m secretly waiting for one that speaks to me.”


----------



## lemondln

My favorite is pompom as bag charm


----------



## Love_N_Lune

- What is considered as the best Pom Pom?
- Who makes the best Pom Pom?


----------



## lemondln

Love_N_Lune said:


> - What is considered as the best Pom Pom?
> - Who makes the best Pom Pom?




A fluffy furball is a pompom in my opinion.
I don't know who makes the best, as I like any big furball

I ordered 2 pom pom from aliexpress, still on the way, cannot wait to see these.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lemondln said:


> A fluffy furball is a pompom in my opinion.
> I don't know who makes the best, as I like any big furball
> 
> I ordered 2 pom pom from aliexpress, still on the way, cannot wait to see these.




thank you for sharing a source


----------



## Jaime

I just have a key chain/charm on my PSM. I don't have anything on any of my other bags but I can use this on some of my other bags if I felt the need. This is handy on the PSM helps with opening and closing.


----------



## lemondln

Love_N_Lune said:


> thank you for sharing a source




Aliexpress link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887167205.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef18028KGFst

Amazon also carries too


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lemondln said:


> Aliexpress link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887167205.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef18028KGFst
> 
> Amazon also carries too


Wait a minute - this is real fur. Thanks but I don’t buy/support real fur.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Has anyone used a purse chain (like on the PSM above) on a Neverfull? I can’t find a picture…it must be a sign


----------



## OCMomof3

Jaime said:


> I just have a key chain/charm on my PSM. I don't have anything on any of my other bags but I can use this on some of my other bags if I felt the need. This is handy on the PSM helps with opening and closing.


Me too! Make a huge difference with opening and closing!


----------



## LadyR

Here is my latest pre-loved LV purchase, a Toledo Blue Epi Speedy 25, MIF 2000. This beauty is adorned with my latest purchase from Etsy, a handmade yellow/multicolor leather flower bag charm/keychain. An expression of peace and solidarity with Ukraine.


----------



## LadyR

Hi Everyone, 
For my latest LV purchase, a preloved Toledo Blue Epi Speedy 25 (MIF 2000), I added a lovely handmade yellow flower bag charm/keychain purchased on Etsy.  My way of showing solidarity with Ukraine.


----------

